# Who do you like for President? (Merged Threads)



## Irish Wampanoag

I am confused on who is the best candidate for president. I am unenrolled however have been voting republican and independent for at least 15 years. I see my choices as follows

3.Huckabee
2 McCain
1. Romney 
(OH I hate this guy however his views and ideas are the most matched with mine)

Any other views??


----------



## Big.G

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

Romney can kiss my ass. All he has done is put on a big show.

I've liked McCain. After the VT shooting, he had the balls to stand up for the 2nd Amendment even after coming under heavy fire for it. I saw the debate a 2-3 months ago (?) where they said McCain did extremely well, which he did, since then I've stuck with him.

There are a lot of people don't support McCain because of his age. That sounds like back before the 2004 election where the people that I spoke with that supported Kerry said they did so because he was a better public speaker. At the time I had strong support for Bush for taking action after 9-11 starting the "War on Terror." I was disgusted that people wouldn't support Bush at the time because he had poor public speaking skills. I care more about the decisions they make than their skills speaking to the public. Since 2004 Bush has made a lot of bad decisions and almost everyone hates him. I'll tell you right now that overall I dislike Bush now based on some recent decisions he has made. But when I look back at the 2004 election, I'd still take Bush over Kerry.


----------



## chiefwiggum

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

I have voted Republican for President since I was old enough to vote. Recently though I've been disgusted and disapointed by Bush. I thought by this point we would be getting free oil out of IRAQ, I don't see any improve ment with Illegal imigration or Border Control some of my biggest issues. The reality is Clinton gave us much more money for Local Police Dept's. as far as getting $$ to hire more cops. I'm not impressed with the way Bush has run this War that I was 100% behind from the start. I didn't pay any less in taxes. Since Bush I've done a complete turn around and I can see myself voting Dem. and I voted last 2 times for Bush.


----------



## screamineagle

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

I vote *KOZ* for president!!!!! :rock:


----------



## chiefwiggum

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



resqjyw0 said:


> Romney can kiss my ass. All he has done is put on a big show.
> 
> I've liked McCain. After the VT shooting, he had the balls to stand up for the 2nd Amendment even after coming under heavy fire for it. I saw the debate a 2-3 months ago (?) where they said McCain did extremely well, which he did, since then I've stuck with him.


I was a big McCain fan for years but his recent views on Illegals blows my mind. He wants to give them amnesty and allow them to collect Social Security for acrewments made while they were here illegally. Amnesty is fine but only after the borders are secured.


----------



## Big.G

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



chiefwiggum said:


> I was a big McCain fan for years but his recent views on Illegals blows my mind. He wants to give them amnesty and allow them to collect Social Security for acrewments made while they were here illegally. Amnesty is fine but only after the borders are secured.


And how are Obama or Clinton any better?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

The last president I supported was Reagan. I was active duty when the peanut farmer was president and let me tell you there was a HUGE change in attitude with alot of military when he was put out of office. 
The current crop is disappointing to say the least...on BOTH sides of the ticket. McCains support of the McCain/Feingold bill which was DIRECTED at the NRA really turned me off to him. I generally vote SECOND AMENDMENT. I find that if they trust me to own /carry firearms that they usually vote the right way on the other issues I care about such as taxes, right to life,deathpenalty, etc... Romney/Gulliany I think are conservative in name only.
Sadly I'll vote for whatever Republican gets the nomination because the crappiest one is MILES better then the best dummycrat.


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



chiefwiggum said:


> I was a big McCain fan for years but his recent views on Illegals blows my mind. He wants to give them amnesty and allow them to collect Social Security for acrewments made while they were here illegally. Amnesty is fine but only after the borders are secured.


*Amnesty is fine? What's in your pipe, crack? Round up the drug dealing scrumbag criminaliens first, then go for the layabouts who suck our systems dry. Then go round up the ones who have who snuck in to work, or overstayed their work / student visas and their "anchor" babies and send them back to wherever they came from. *

*Remember, criminaliens can't work here legally, so those who are getting paid cash are cheating the IRS and state out of taxes. Those criminaliens who work here under bogus SS #'s are guilty of identity theft and falsifying federal documents. They are bad for the system with their big old fat hands, palms up, waiting for the next freebie to come along. Be it housing, WIC, EBT, and a host of other acronyms I care to conveniently forget.*

*I am voting for the guy who will seal our border, kick these criminals in the nuts and send them back to where they belong. *
*......and for all his frailties GW will be considered in the future as one of the better modern Presidents of our time. Harry Truman comes to mind. He was maligned for years for dropping the A-bomb and ending WW2 sparing countless US lives. *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

Let it all out HC....its not good to internalize


----------



## chiefwiggum

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

I'm really not sure if they are, but I'm starting to think after Bush that Republicans really don't due shit.... I have oil heat in my house and it pisses me off when I have to fill my tank up. I see the same illegals driving unlicensed and working every where with no worries. 
As much as I hated Clinton I have to give him props on the way he helped Ireland and we really saw an influx of cash into law enforcement. I guess I've just lost all faith in Republicans. Romney blew it to in my opinion. He raised fees for every thing he could. Ya I guess he didn't raise taxes but he forced the Cities and Towns to raise local taxes. Also there were hiring freezes every where under Romney. 
At least if we get a Democrat in maybee they'll give us some $$ to make the streets a little safer.


----------



## Big.G

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Sadly I'll vote for whatever Republican gets the nomination because the crappiest one is MILES better then the best dummycrat.


Sadly, I probably will too.

I don't know about the statement about the crappiest Republican being miles better than any Dem. Romney, as far as I'm concerned, is a lying and deceiving POS. I hate him almost as much as I hate Obama and Clinton.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

Res...I LOVE your signature about veggies, needed the laugh, THANKS!


----------



## chiefwiggum

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



HousingCop said:


> *Amnesty is fine? What's in your pipe, crack? Round up the drug dealing scrumbag criminaliens first, then go for the layabouts who suck our systems dry. Then go round up the ones who have who snuck in to work, or overstayed their work / student visas and their "anchor" babies and send them back to wherever they came from. *
> 
> *Remember, criminaliens can't work here legally, so those who are getting paid cash are cheating the IRS and state out of taxes. Those criminaliens who work here under bogus SS #'s are guilty of identity theft and falsifying federal documents. They are bad for the system with their big old fat hands, palms up, waiting for the next freebie to come along. Be it housing, WIC, EBT, and a host of other acronyms I care to conveniently forget.*
> 
> *Listen As far as amnesty.. That's what McCain is proposing. I agree with you about deporting criminals. Regan was the last President to grant amnesty in the 80's but he never closed the borders afterwards, hence the problem is again here. In Reality it would cost to much and I can't see us deporting all illegals. The 1st step is to secure are borders after that we can talk about the possible amnesty. My point was I can't support McCain because of his position on this issue. My guess is you don't either. *


----------



## Big.G

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



chiefwiggum said:


> *I see the same illegals driving unlicensed* and working every where with no worries.


I guess you'll feel better knowing Clinton and Obama both support giving illegals driver's licenses then. 



chiefwiggum said:


> As much as I hated Clinton I have to give him props on the way he helped Ireland and we really saw an influx of cash into law enforcement.


I'm not really concerned about Bill at the moment. He's not running for prez...



chiefwiggum said:


> Romney blew it to in my opinion. He raised fees for every thing he could. Ya I guess he didn't raise taxes but he forced the Cities and Towns to raise local taxes. Also there were hiring freezes every where under Romney.


He sucks. Romney is just putting on a big show. About a month before he officially announced his bid for president, he joins the NRA. All of a sudden he's for the hunters and gun owners. What has he done for us? The fee for a FID/LTC went up to $100 from $25. For a period of time a FID/LTC went from being valid for (I think) 6 years down to 4. Now they're back up to 6 for whatever reason.

Romney keeps using the fact that he got MSP the authority to arrest illegals. How many illegals did the MSP arrest before Patrick rescinded the measure?

That just touches the tip of the iceberg with Romney. He puts on a big show, he flip flops on issues, he just sucks.



chiefwiggum said:


> At least if we get a Democrat in maybee they'll give us some $$ to make the streets a little safer.


The New England Police Benevolent Assoc. just gave their endorsement to Giuliani. I know it doesn't say much when you look at Patrick after he got the endorsements of many police unions.

As a hunter and a gun owner, I can't bring myself to vote for either Obama or Clinton, and I believe that one of them will get the nomination from the party. Not sure which one, not that I care because I'm not voting for them anyway. I believe that if either one of them gets in, they will screw this country up as bad, if not worse, than what Patrick is doing in Mass.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Res...I LOVE your signature about veggies, needed the laugh, THANKS!


No prob. I love shitting on the anti's!



chiefwiggum said:


> I'm really not sure if they are, but I'm starting to think after Bush that Republicans really don't due shit....


That may be so to a degree. Democrats do shit. The only thing is when they do, they tend to screw things up worse than they already were.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

The whole truth to the matter is there is not one of them worth voting for.


----------



## Inspector

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

Well the Inspector can't stand Romney so I'll probably vote for McCain in the primary. If Romney gets Rep nomination I'm sorry to say I'll have to vote for the Democrat. Right now, up in NH, it looks like Obama is going to get that nod. I'm looking at our local polling place and he has the right people from town out there proudly holding his signs.Horns are tooting support from arriving voters and neither a Hillary worker nor a Republican supporter have yet to appear in this town where Republicans used to be the vast majority only eight years ago.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

*I don't know how much truth there is to this but it is going around the internet,I have recieved it six times already.*

*Please read and then decide for yourself. *

*Obama mentioned his church during his appearance with Oprah. It's the Trinity Church of Christ. I found this interesting. *

*Obama's church: Please read and go to this church's website and read what is written there. It is very alarming. Barack Obama is a member of this church and is running for President of the U.S. If you look at the first page of their website, you will learn that this congregation has a non-negotiable commitment to Africa. No where is AMERICA even mentioned. Notice too, what color you will need to be if you should want to join Obama's church... B-L-A-C-K!!! Doesn't look like his choice of religion has improved much over his (former?) Muslim upbringing. Strip away his nice looks, the big smile and smooth talk and what do you get? Certainly a racist, as plainly defined by the stated position of his church! And possibly a covert worshiper of the Muslim faith, even today. This guy desires to rule over America while his loyalty is totally vested in a Black Africa! *

*I cannot believe this has not been all over the TV and newspapers. This is why it is so important to pass this message along to all of our family and friends. To think that Obama has even the slightest chance in the run for the presidency, is really scary. Click on the link below:

This is the web page for the church Barack Obama belongs to:

WWW.tucc.org/about.htm

*


----------



## CJIS

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

I don't like any of them they all suck


----------



## chief801

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



kwflatbed said:


> *I don't know how much truth there is to this but it is going around the internet,I have recieved it six times already.*
> 
> *Please read and then decide for yourself. *
> 
> *Obama mentioned his church during his appearance with Oprah. It's the Trinity Church of Christ. I found this interesting. *
> 
> *Obama's church: Please read and go to this church's website and read what is written there. It is very alarming. Barack Obama is a member of this church and is running for President of the U.S. If you look at the first page of their website, you will learn that this congregation has a non-negotiable commitment to Africa. No where is AMERICA even mentioned. Notice too, what color you will need to be if you should want to join Obama's church... B-L-A-C-K!!! Doesn't look like his choice of religion has improved much over his (former?) Muslim upbringing. Strip away his nice looks, the big smile and smooth talk and what do you get? Certainly a racist, as plainly defined by the stated position of his church! And possibly a covert worshiper of the Muslim faith, even today. This guy desires to rule over America while his loyalty is totally vested in a Black Africa! *
> 
> *I cannot believe this has not been all over the TV and newspapers. This is why it is so important to pass this message along to all of our family and friends. To think that Obama has even the slightest chance in the run for the presidency, is really scary. Click on the link below:*
> 
> *This is the web page for the church Barack Obama belongs to: *
> 
> *WWW.tucc.org/about.htm*


Funny, I went to the website and I don't know where the author of this post came up with his/her garbage. Why are people so paranoid about celebrating one's heritage? Why does ethnic pride or reverence for one's heritage (black or white) instantly equal racism to some people?

Translation of the original poster's message - Don't vote for Obama...he's black! OMG!


----------



## Big.G

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

I heard Obama participated in some walk for Black rights. So I honestly wouldn't put it past Obama to be a racist. Granted I haven't read about it from a reliable media source, but there is enough out there where the possibility of him being racist can be reasoned.

Here's something on Obama:

http://rawstory.com/news/2007/Obama_doesnt_put_hand_over_heart_1022.html

How do you like them apples Obama supporters?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

*I went Digging:*

*Barack Obama's Racist Church*

*If Sen. Obama rejects the Rev. Wright's warped view of this country, why does he continue to attend his church?*

Monday, January 7, 2008 10:16 AM

*By:* Ronald Kessler

Imagine if Mitt Romney's church proclaimed on its website that it is "unashamedly white." 
The media would pounce, and Romney's presidential candidacy would be over. Yet that is exactly what Barack Obama's church says on its web site - except in reverse. 
"We are a congregation which is unashamedly black and unapologetically Christian," says the Trinity United Church of Christ's website in Chicago. "We are an African people and remain true to our native land, the mother continent, the cradle of civilization." 
That's just the beginning. The church has a "non-negotiable commitment to Africa," according to its website, and its pastor, the Rev. Jeremiah A. Wright, Jr. subscribes to what is called the Black Value System.

Full Article:
http://newsmax.com/kessler/Obama_Church_Racism/2008/01/07/62285.html

*Who Is Jeremiah Wright? (Obama's Racist Pastor)*

*The Wall Street Journal ^*| May 1, 2007 | James Taranto
Posted on *05/01/2007 1:38:01 PM PDT*

He is pastor of Chicago's Trinity United Church of Christ and the man who led Barack Obama "from skeptic to self-described Christian," reports the New York Times. And he has some ideas and history many Americans will find troubling: 
In 1984, he traveled to Cuba to teach Christians about the value of nonviolent protest and to Libya to visit Col. Muammar el-Qaddafi, along with the Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Mr. Wright said his visits implied no endorsement of their views. . . . 
Mr. Wright preached black liberation theology, which interprets the Bible as the story of the struggles of black people, who by virtue of their oppression are better able to understand Scripture than those who have suffered less. That message can sound different to white audiences, said Dwight Hopkins, a professor at University of Chicago Divinity School and a Trinity member. "Some white people hear it as racism in reverse," Dr. Hopkins said, while blacks hear, "Yes, we are somebody, we're also made in God's image." 
Mr. Wright's political statements may be more controversial than his theological ones. He has said that Zionism has an element of "white racism." (For its part, the Anti-Defamation League says it has no evidence of any anti-Semitism by Mr. Wright.) On the Sunday after the terrorist attacks of 9/11, Mr. Wright said the attacks were a consequence of violent American policies. Four years later he wrote that the attacks had proved that "people of color had not gone away, faded into the woodwork or just 'disappeared' as the Great White West went on its merry way of ignoring Black concerns."

_(Excerpt) Read more at opinionjournal.com ..._

Is Barack Obama's Trinity Church Racist?

February 18, 2007

The blogosphere is all agog, and it's because presidential candidate Barack Obama's home church, Chicago's Trinity United Church of Christ once adopted a Black Value System that, among other things, disavows the "Pursuit of 'Middleclassness'."

Trinity United Church of Christ adopted the Black Value System written by the Manford Byrd Recognition Committee chaired by Vallmer Jordan in 1981. We believe in the following 12 precepts and covenantal statements. These Black Ethics must be taught and exemplified in homes, churches, nurseries and schools, wherever Blacks are gathered. They must reflect on the following concepts:

Commitment to God
Commitment to the Black Community
Commitment to the Black Family
Dedication to the Pursuit of Education
Dedication to the Pursuit of Excellence
Adherence to the Black Work Ethic
Commitment to Self-Discipline and Self-Respect
Disavowal of the Pursuit of "Middleclassness"
Pledge to make the fruits of all developing and acquired skills available to the Black Community
Pledge to Allocate Regularly, a Portion of Personal Resources for Strengthening and Supporting Black Institutions
Pledge allegiance to all Black leadership who espouse and embrace the Black Value System
Personal commitment to embracement of the Black Value System.
"*The nation's only black senator, Barack Obama, D-Ill., asked voters at two black churches and at a Nashville rally to elect [Harold] Ford, a Democrat who is trying to become the first black senator *from the South in more than 100 years. *'I know that all of you are going to work the next couple of days to make sure it happens, because I'm feeling lonely in Washington,' Obama said at the Mt. Zion Baptist Church. 'I need my dear friend to join me.'* "--Associated Press, Nov. 5


----------



## Loyal

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

Romney gets my vote. Of course he had to raise fees - better to raise user fees on people getting a particular service than screwing everyone with a tax hike like the demorats wanted to do. He had to reign in the deficit that the liberals created. What else could he have done ? The demorat controlled house and senate vetoed over 200 of his budget cuts. The demorats are against the death penalty , Romney is for it, they gutted the federal $$ that was granted to build a border fence that the GOP passed when the Republicans ran Congress, the demorats went after the Quinn Bill and screwed it up-(ie: no more credits for the police academy, but you get credits if you squander your $ on irrelevant courses),they went after police details (Cohen/Demarco bill), etc, etc... George Bush cut taxes and gave us a rebate - how many of the people bashing him gave that $600 check he gave you, back to the IRS ? Demorats are whiney, criminal pandering, reverse discrimination loving, morons. BTW -look at the games they played by pushing that BFD candidate from 683 on the list to the top....Real men vote Republican


----------



## Guest

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

Romney gets my vote; I owe him at least that for saving the Quinn Bill.


----------



## roccopd

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

McCain is the Man! He is 100% what this country needs. No nonsense!!!


----------



## Big.G

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



roccopd said:


> McCain is the Man! He is 100% what this country needs. No nonsense!!!


I do like McCain out of all the candidates, but I don't think he is 100% what this country needs. He has some flaws just like all the other candidates.


----------



## Barbrady

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

I would probably go with McCain too..but I am not voting.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



Barbrady said:


> I would probably go with McCain too..but I am not voting.


Why would you not vote ???????


----------



## Barbrady

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

I'm not impressed this time around. I'll leave it up to you guys..but no worries I won't be that guy that pisses and moans later about the lousy President having never voted.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



roccopd said:


> McCain is the Man! He is 100% what this country needs. No nonsense!!!


Except when it comes to illegal aliens, then he's all nonsense.


----------



## Barbrady

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



Delta784 said:


> Except when it comes to illegal aliens, then he's all nonsense.


You got that right.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Kerry to back Obama for president*

*Now we know for sure about voting for Obama*




*Kerry to back Obama for president*

AP - *9 minutes ago* 
MYRTLE BEACH, S.C. - Barack Obama has won the presidential endorsement of Sen. John Kerry, the Democrats' 2004 nominee who lost to George W. Bush.


----------



## Inspector

*Re: Kerry to back Obama for president*

Certainly makes my choice a lot easier.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Kerry to back Obama for president*

More Pot Stirrers

*Patrick has got Obama's back: Characterizes N.H. loss as a near miss; says there's still a long way to go*

_By LINDSEY PARIETTI_
_GateHouse News Service_

BOSTON - A smiling Gov. Deval Patrick greeted the press before joining Barack Obama at a downtown fundraiser Wednesday, casting the Illinois senator's second-place finish in New Hampshire as a near miss.

''Look, we're disappointed,'' said Patrick, who has traveled to Iowa and New Hampshire to campaign for Obama.

''We missed New Hampshire by a whisker, and we wanted to win it, but this is a long, long battle and there's a long distance between where we are today and where we're going.''

After winning Iowa and overtaking Hillary Clinton in the New Hampshire polls, Obama won 37 percent of the Granite State vote, conceding to Clinton's 39 percent late Tuesday night.

Patrick, who was backstage at Obama's primary night rally in Nashua, N.H., said Wednesday that it was important for the campaign to stay positive and convey its determination.

''I was optimistic going in, but only cautiously so, the polls make me nervous ... It worries me that we call these things before the voters have gone into the voting booths,'' Patrick said of the political pundits who had all but given the race to Obama earlier in the week.

Patrick offered little insight into how Obama's lead in the polls translated into a two-point loss saying, ''a lot has changed since Iowa ... and a tendency to analyze this thing on a minute-to-minute basis is something frankly we've just got to keep in perspective.''

Obama bypassed local media yesterday, taking an elevator straight from the parking garage into the $1,000-a-plate luncheon in the city's financial district.

U.S. Rep. William Delahunt, D-Quincy, called Obama an exciting candidate with a keen intellect and the ability to restore America's credibility.

''I think we all fell into the expectations game, and the polls indicated that he would win, but that wasn't the case,'' Delahunt said before attending the fundraiser.

Both Patrick and Delahunt expect the next few months will be a fight.

''Because it's a very insurgent campaign, it is up against the same old same old,'' Patrick said. ''We're going to have to stay focused, we're gonna have to keep our wits about us to take nothing and no one for granted.''

http://ledger.southofboston.com/articles/2008/01/10/news/news21.txt

*Another e-mail that is floating around*

*Who is Barack Obama? *

_Something that should be considered when you make your choice. _
_If you do not ever forward anything else, please pass this to all _
_your contacts...it is very scary to think of what could lie ahead for us _
_here in our own United States...better heed this and pray about it and share it. _
_We checked this out on "snopes.com". It is factual. Check for yourself._

_Who is Barack Obama? _
​_Probable U. S. presidential candidate, Barack Hussein Obama was born _
_in Honolulu, Hawaii, to Barack Hussein Obama, Sr., a black MUSLIM _
_from Nyangoma-Kogel, Kenya and Ann Dunham, a white Athiest from _
_Wichita, Kansas. _
_Obama's parents met at the University of Hawaii. When Obama was two _
_years old, his parents divorced. His father returned to Kenya. His _
_mother then married Lolo Soetoro, a RADICAL Muslim from Indonesia. _
_When Obama was 6 years old, the family relocated to Indonesia. Obama _
_attended a MUSLIM school in Jakarta. He also spent two years in a _
_Catholic school. _
_Obama takes great care to conceal the fact that he is a Muslim. He is _
_quick to point out that, "He was once a Muslim, but that he also _
_attended Catholic school." _
_Obama's political handlers are attempting to make it appear that _
_that he is not a radical. _
_Obama's introduction to Islam came via his father, and that this _
_influence was temporary at best. In reality, the senior Obama returned _
_to Kenya soon after the divorce, and never again had any direct _
_influence over his son's education. _
_Lolo Soetoro, the second husband of Obama's mother, Ann Dunham, _
_introduced his stepson to Islam. Obama was enrolled in a Wahabi school _
_in Jakarta. _
_Wahabism is the RADICAL ISLAMIC teaching that is followed by the muslim _
_terrorists who are now waging Jihad against the western world. Since _
_it is politically expedient to be a CHRISTIAN when seeking major _
_public office in the United States, Barack Hussein Obama has joined _
_the United Church of Christ in an attempt to downplay his Muslim _
_background. ALSO, keep in mind that when he was sworn into office he _
_DID NOT use the Holy Bible, but instead the Koran. _
_Barack Hussein Obama will NOT recite the Pledge of Allegience nor _
_will he show any reverence for our flag. While others place their hands _
_over their hearts, Obama turns his back to the flag and slouches. _
_Let us all remain alert concerning Obama's expected presidential _
_candidacy. _
_The Muslims have said they plan on destroying the US from the inside _
_out, what better way to start than at the highest level - through the _
_President of the United States, one of their own!!!! _


----------



## Barbrady

*Barack Obama is a racist...*

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/obama.asp

_Junk email sent:_
 
*Who is Barack Obama? *

*Very interesting and something that should be considered in your *
*choice. *

*If you do not ever forward anything else, please forward this to all *
*your contacts...this is very scary to think of what lies ahead of us *
*here in our own United States...better heed this and pray about it and share it. *

*We checked this out on ' **snopes.com**'. It is factual. Check for yourself. *

*Who is Barack Obama? *

*Probable U. S. presidential candidate, Barack Hussein Obama was born *
*in Honolulu, Hawaii, to Barack Hussein Obama, Sr., a black MUSLIM *
*from Nyangoma-Kogel, Kenya and Ann Dunham, a white ATHEIST from *
*Wichita, Kansas. *
*Obama's parents met at the University of Hawaii. When Obama was two *
*years ol d, his parents divorced. His father returned to Kenya. His *
*mother then married Lolo Soetoro, a RADICAL Muslim from Indonesia.? *
*When Obama was 6 years old, the family relocate to Indonesia. **Obama *
*attended a MUSLIM school in **Jakarta. He also spent two years in a *
*Catholic school. *

*Obama takes great care to conceal the fact that he is a Muslim. He is *
*quick to point out that, 'He was once a Muslim, but that he also *
*attended Catholic school.' *

*Obama's political handlers are attempting to make it appear that *
*that he is not a radical. *

*Obama's introduction to Islam came via his father, and that this *
*influence was temporary at best. In reality, the senior Obama returned *
*to Kenya soon after the divorce, and never again had any direct *
*influence over his son's education. *

*Lolo Soetoro, the second husband of Obama's mother, Ann Dunham, *
*introduced his stepson to Islam. Obama was enrolled in a Wahabi school *
*in Jakarta. *
*Wahabism is the RADICAL teaching that is followed by the Muslim *
*terrorists who are now waging Jihad against the western world. Since *
*it is politically expedient to be a CH RISTIAN when seeking major *
*public office in the United States, Barack Hussein Obama has joined *
*the United Church of Christ in an attempt to downplay his Muslim *
*background. ALSO, keep in mind that when he was sworn into office he *
*DID NOT use the Holy Bible, but instead the Koran. *

*Barack Hussein Obama will NOT recite the Pledge of Allegiance nor *
*will he show any reverence for our flag. While others place their hands *
*over their hearts, Obama turns his back to the flag and slouches. *

*Let us all remain alert concerning Obama's expected presidential *
*candidacy. *

*The Muslims have said they plan on destroying the US from the inside *
*out, what better way to start than at the highest level - through the *
*President of the United States, one of their own!!! ! *

*Please forward to everyone you know. *


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

Obama is half white. His white mother raised him up and his black father took a hike back to Africa. However all we hear from him is how proud he is to be a black american. Well guess what I have never heard him mention anything about his white heritage, which leads me to believe he is indeed a racist. Let alone associating himself with Al Sharpton and Rev Jesse Jackson who base their whole being on racism staying alive. These people are dividers and not uniters. Obama is very very wrong for this country:bat: </IMG>


----------



## Barbrady

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



Irish Wampanoag said:


> These people are dividers and not uniters.


Very true, they make a living off of it.


----------



## HB7220PD

*Spreading lies about Obama*

OUR VIEW: Spreading lies about Obama

January 11, 2008 6:00 AM
Within the last two weeks, this newspaper has received three letters to the editor seeking to spread false, rabidly negative material circulating on the Internet about Sen. Barack Obama.
The accusations aren't small things: He attended a pro-terrorism madrassa; he took his oath of office on the Quran; he refuses to say the Pledge of Allegiance or put his hand over his heart during the pledge. All are lies.
It's not uncommon for attacks and rumors to appear during a political campaign, but the lies about Obama are particularly insidious for a number of reasons. First and foremost, they capitalize on bias against Muslims and the fear of terrorism.
Let's look at some of the allegations. One of the first to emerge was the flap over the Pledge of Allegiance. A Time Magazine photograph from Sen. Tom Harkin's Iowa steak fry shows Sen. Obama, Sen. Hillary Clinton, Sen. Bill Richardson and Ruth Harkin standing during the national anthem. All but Sen. Obama have their right hand over their heart. The Web gossip typically misses two points: The photo was taken during the anthem, not the pledge, and failing to place his hand over his heart is not the same as "refusing" to do it as a matter of principle.
It's true that U.S. Code Title 36 says civilians should place the right hand over the heart during the national anthem. But look around at any sporting event. Many Americans have been taught only to stand at attention and sing; in some regions, custom actually dictates against doing anything else.
In any case, is that how this country wants to choose a president? True patriotism is defined by the courage to stand up for America's democratic ideals, not by flag-and-anthem etiquette.
Now to the Muslim issues. Sen. Obama is not Muslim. He took his oath of office on a Bible - his own. He belongs to the Trinity United Church of Christ in Chicago. But more to the point, painting him as a terrorist sympathizer fans the flames of both religious hate and racism, since the supposed Muslim connection to Sen. Obama stems from his African father. The senator has said his father was born a Muslim. His stepfather, too, was raised a Muslim, but the senator was raised outside of any particular faith tradition by a mother who did not participate in organized religion. He embraced Christianity in his 20s.
The religious intolerance is palpable in one anonymous chain e-mail. It puts in all-capital letters multiple uses of the words "Muslim," "radical" and "atheist" (the latter intended to deride Sen. Obama's mother).
Yet another allegation says Sen. Obama attended a madrassa, a Muslim school, that preached terrorism. That, too, is blatantly false.
How do we know this, you ask? Respected news organizations and others have done the research.
One of the best sites for ferreting out Internet lies is Politifact.com, run by Congressional Quarterly and the St. Petersburg (Fla.) Times, home of the Poynter Institute, a well-respected center for journalism education. Other sites exist, too, like FactCheck.org, a nonprofit project of the Annenberg Public Policy Center of the University of Pennsylvania.
Politifact.com features a "truth-o-meter" that gives some of the lies about Sen. Obama mentioned here its worst rating: an image of the meter engulfed in flames and registering the words "pants on fire."
Liar liar, indeed. Sen. Obama spent a few years of his childhood in Indonesia, his stepfather's homeland, but attended a public school. Politifact reports that CNN, the Associated Press, the Los Angeles Times and the Chicago Tribune visited the school and interviewed former teachers and students who were there when the young Barack attended. They found that religion was only a small part of the curriculum. According to Politifact, the Tribune even reported the school was "so progressive that teachers wore miniskirts and all students were encouraged to celebrate Christmas."
Miniskirts, of course, are not required for the presidency. But on-your-sleeve Christianity, it seems, is a requirement in the eyes of many xenophobes who forward the anonymous e-mails.
The worst part of this smear campaign against Sen. Obama is that some readers believe virtually anything they see on the Internet, or at least feel no obligation to verify the material before passing it on.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Who do you like for President?*

"OUR VIEW: Spreading lies about Obama"

More BULLSHIT from the Sub-Standard Times Of New Bedford


----------



## mpd61

I am leaning toward McCain because the 2nd amendment is my primary concern, more so than immigration (close 2nd though)
I would have to grudgingly vote for Romney, were he to get the nomination. I lost a state job due to his restructuring actions, but still think he's better than the socialist ilk of Clinton and Obama. Hell, even Edwards seems balanced for a dumocrat. Unfortunately, we'll be facing off against the Wellesly Wonder Woman, and the inexperienced clown.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

I thought Fred Thompson was going to be a great choice however I found out he is bought and paid for by big business. This was apparent when he was asked about oil companies making hug profits. He stated they can and should make as much money as they want. Are you freakin kidding me!!!!


----------



## Big.G

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I thought Fred Thompson was going to be a great choice however I found out he is bought and paid for by big business. This was apparent when he was asked about oil companies making hug profits. He stated they can and should make as much money as they want. Are you freakin kidding me!!!!


That afterall is the American way. As much as we are all pissed off about the prices we pay for oil and gas, we do live in a capitalist society. I am just pissed off at the oil companies because they are nothing but assholes knowing damn well what they're doing to us charging the prices that they are.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Romney won Michigan!!!! Yuppie (what the fuck has the republican party come to)

My three concerns are
1 National security (without tearing up the US Constitution)
2 Taxes
3 Illegal Immigration not legal immigration which is vital to our economy
4 Oil prices!!! look for alternatives
5 Unity rather then diversity
6 Cure for baldness


----------



## SpringfieldBoy

You have to give McCain credit for his time in a tiger-cage !


----------



## mpd61

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Romney won Michigan!!!! Yuppie (what the fuck has the republican party come to)
> 
> My three concerns are
> 1 National security (without tearing up the US Constitution)
> 2 Taxes
> 3 Illegal Immigration not legal immigration which is vital to our economy
> 4 Oil prices!!! look for alternatives
> 5 Unity rather then diversity
> 6 *Cure for baldness*


No Kidding! I'm there with ya!

What's this crap now they're trying to say McCain "gave up" and talked to the enemy? Ya right!!!


----------



## JoninNH

I was going to vote for Fred, but when the primary came to NH I voted for Mitt. I don't trust McCain... McCain-Fiengold was enough of a reason for me.


----------



## SpringfieldBoy

John McCain is a genuine war hero; any man that survived 5 1/2 years of captivity, including torture and solitary confinement, is deserving of our respect. To have survived such an ordeal, and still kept one's sanity and ambition, is nothing short of a miracle. Consider also the the fact that he was given the opportunity by the VC for release out of respect for his fathers position. 

I also view McCain-Feingold as an unacceptable infringement upon First Amendment rights. McCain has some glaring faults....but, so do the rest of them.


----------



## daveh

Hillary Clinton! YEEEEEOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JoninNH

I respect John McCain... I just don't think he's the man to run the country.


----------



## Guest

Mccain is a liberal plain and simple. If you want a democrat that poses as a republican vote mccain. If you want more taxes vote mccain. Mccain is one of 2 replublicans to vote against president bushes tax cuts. He stood with his arm around Ted Kennedy and stood for giving all the illegals amnesty. Mccain Feingold?? Where does it end with this guy. If you are a true replublican you will not vote for Mccain. You want more taxes so the illegals can have free schooling hes your man. 

Mccain is a war hero this man went thru hell for this country. I give him all the credit in the world for this. This is one true great american.


----------



## Loyal

The worst Republican is better than the best demorat. IrishWamp, the government makes far more money per gallon of gasoline than the oil companies do. Excessive taxes... look at the info on the pump regarding the State and Fed taxes that are added to the cost of gas next time you get fuel.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Romney wins in Nevada

McCain is a war hero "Thank You" however it does not qualify him to be President....


----------



## SpringfieldBoy

What doses qualify someone to be President?


----------



## Big.G

SpringfieldBoy said:


> What doses qualify someone to be President?


Having the most votes at the end of the night of November 4, 2008, for sure.

But just because someone meets the qualifications for a job doesn't mean they're the best person for the job either.


----------



## kttref

Everyone should just write me in.


----------



## JoninNH

You're constitutionally too young... otherwise you and Gil would have my vote. I wonder how long it will be before we have a ex-cop as president?


----------



## kttref

...screw the constitution!! everyone else is lately...just vote me in! 


Um...and don't let Gil fool you by the way, he's old enough!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

JoninNH said:


> I wonder how long it will be before we have a ex-cop as president?


Already happened Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## JoninNH

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Already happened Theodore Roosevelt


Touche`. I stand happily corrected.


----------



## SpringfieldBoy

Irish Wampanoag said:


> McCain is a war hero "Thank You" however it does not qualify him to be President....


You're correct&#8230;.but it helps. Doubt it? Just going on the loosely defined "hero" status we have the following.....

George Washington
Ulysses S. Grant
Theodore Roosevelt
Dwight D. Eisenhower
John F. Kennedy

....military service in general adds a lot more to the list. 

I think that being able to make the a decision and stick to it is a "heroic" trait to be desired in a president. We are at war and the next president whomever it is ,will be a wartime president. McCain *IS* qualified there. He is also willing to put his very own son on the line as a Marine Corps, 2nd LT in Iraq. 

Any other candidates holding these qualifications?


----------



## Harley387

I found this on the Gun Owners Of America web page. Springfieldboy may be interested.

John McCain's Gun Control Problem
_by John Velleco_
_Director of Federal Affairs_ 
In 2000, Andrew McKelvey, the billionaire founder of monster.com, threw a sizable chunk of his fortune into the gun control debate. 
It was shortly after the Columbine school shooting. Bill Clinton was in the White House and gun control was daily front-page news. McKelvey wanted in. 
He started out contributing to Handgun Control Inc., which had since been renamed the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence. But while he agreed with their gun banning goals, McKelvey thought the way they packaged their message was too polarizing. 
"I told them that Handgun Control was the wrong name. I thought what they were doing was great but I thought it could be done differently," McKelvey said. 
So McKelvey struck out on his own and formed Americans for Gun Safety. Although AGS shared almost identical public policy goals as other anti-gun groups, McKelvey portrayed the group as in the 'middle' on the issue and attempted to lure pro-gun advocates into his fold. 
To pull it off, he needed a bipartisan coalition with credibility on both sides of the gun debate. On the anti-gun side, the task was easy. Most of the Democrats and a small but vocal minority of Republicans supported President Clinton's gun control agenda. 
Finding someone who could stake a claim as a pro-gunner and yet be willing to join McKelvey was not so easy. Enter Senator John McCain. 
McCain's star was already falling with conservatives. He had carved out a niche as a 'maverick' as the author of so-called Campaign Finance Reform (more aptly named the incumbent protection act), which was anathema to conservatives but made him a darling of the mainstream media. 
Gun owners were outraged over CFR, but McCain still maintained some credibility on the gun issue. 
Earlier in his career, McCain had voted against the Clinton crime bill (which contained a ban on so-called assault weapons), and he did not join the 16 Senate Republicans who voted for the Brady bill, which required a five-day waiting period for the purchase of a handgun. 
But as he ramped up for his presidential run in 2000, McCain, expanding on the 'maverick' theme, staked out a position on guns far to the left of his primary opponent, George W. Bush. 
McCain began speaking out against small, inexpensive handguns and he entertained the idea of supporting the 'assault weapons' ban. His flirtation with anti-Second Amendment legislation quickly led to a political marriage of convenience with McKelvey. 
Within months of the formation of AGS, McCain was featured in radio and television ads in Colorado and Oregon supporting initiatives to severely regulate gun shows and register gun buyers. Anti-gunners were ecstatic to get McCain on board. 
Political consultant Scott Reed, who managed Bob Dole's presidential campaign in 1996, hoped McCain would "bring a conservative perspective to the gun debate." 
The ads not only pushed the anti-gun show measure in those two states, they also served to undermine the efforts of gun rights activists who were furiously lobbying against the same type of bill in Congress. 
"I think that if the Congress won't act, the least I can do is support the initiative in states where it's on the ballot," McCain said in an interview. 
At the time still a newcomer to the gun control debate, McCain said, "I do believe my view has evolved." 
McCain continued to pursue his anti-gun agenda even after his presidential run ended, and the next year he and McKelvey made it to the big screen. 
As moviegoers flocked to see _Pearl Harbor_, they were treated to an anti-gun trailer ad featuring McCain. This time the Senator was pushing legislation to force people to keep firearms locked up in the home. 
"We owe it to our children to be responsible by keeping our guns locked up," McCain told viewers. 
Economist and author John Lott, Jr., noted, "No mention was ever made by McCain about using guns for self-defense or that gunlocks might make it difficult to stop intruders who break into your home. And research indicates that McCain's push for gunlocks is far more likely to lead to more deaths than it saves." 
Also in 2001, McCain went from being a supporter of anti-gun bills to being a lead sponsor. 
Pro-gun allies in Congress who were holding off gun show legislation -- which would at best register gun owners and at worst close down the shows entirely -- were angered when McCain teamed up with Sen. Joe Lieberman (D-CT) and introduced a "compromise" bill to give the issue momentum. 
"There is a lot of frustration. He has got his own agenda," one Republican Senator told _Roll Call_. 
After September 11, 2001, McKelvey and McCain, now joined by Lieberman, had a new angle to push gun control. 
"Terrorists are exploiting the gun show loophole," AGS ads hyped. McCain and Lieberman hit the airwaves again in a series of radio and TV spots, thanks to McKelvey's multi-million dollar investment. 
A _Cox News Service_ article noted that, "The ads first focused on gun safety but switched to terrorism after Sept. 11. Americans for Gun Safety said the switch is legitimate." 
However, Second Amendment expert Dave Kopel pointed out that, "the McCain-Lieberman bill is loaded with poison pills which would allow a single appointed official to prevent any gun show, anywhere in the United States from operating." 
Ultimately, the anti-gun legislation was killed in the Congress and AGS fizzled out and disappeared altogether. The issues for which McKelvey spent over $10 million are still in play, however, and John McCain remains a supporter of those causes. In fact, as recently as 2004, McCain was able to force a vote on a gun show amendment. 
In the post-Columbine and post-9/11 environments, the Second Amendment was under attack as never before. Pro-gun patriotic Americans who stood as a bulwark to keep the Congress from eviscerating the Constitution were dismayed to look across the battle lines only to see Senator McCain working with the enemy. John McCain tried running for president in 2000 as an anti-gunner. This year it appears he is seeking to "come home" to the pro-gun community, but the wounds are deep and memories long. 
See also: GOA compendium of McCain's gun control record.

Much more info on Mccain here.

http://www.gunowners.org/mccaintb.htm


----------



## SpringfieldBoy

Harley,

Let's get behind somebody that can win....our worst case senairo is a Clintion /Obama ticket.

Some contrary info on McCain.

Prosecute criminals, not citizens for gun ownership. (Sep 2007)
Don't hold gun manufacturers liable for crimes. (Sep 2007)
Opposes restrictions on assault weapons and ammunition types. (Sep 2007)
Ban cheap guns; require safety locks; for gun show checks. (Aug 1999)
Supports ban on certain assault weapons. (Aug 1999)
Voted against Brady Bill & assault weapon ban. (Aug 1999)
Guns are a problem, but so are violent web sites & videos. (Aug 1999)
Punish criminals who abuse 2nd Amendment rights. (May 1999)
Youth Violence Prevention Act restricts guns for kids. (May 1999)
Repeal existing gun restrictions; penalize criminal use. (Jul 1998)
Voted YES on prohibiting lawsuits against gun manufacturers. (Jul 2005)
Voted YES on banning lawsuits against gun manufacturers for gun violence. (Mar 2004)
Voted NO on background checks at gun shows. (May 1999)
Voted YES on more penalties for gun & drug violations. (May 1999)
Voted YES on loosening license & background checks at gun shows. (May 1999)
Voted YES on maintaining current law: guns sold without trigger locks. (Jul 1998)


----------



## Harley387

SpringfieldBoy said:


> Harley,
> 
> Let's get behind somebody that can win....our worst case senairo is a Clintion /Obama ticket.
> 
> Some contrary info on McCain.
> 
> Prosecute criminals, not citizens for gun ownership. (Sep 2007)
> Don't hold gun manufacturers liable for crimes. (Sep 2007)
> Opposes restrictions on assault weapons and ammunition types. (Sep 2007)
> Ban cheap guns; require safety locks; for gun show checks. (Aug 1999)
> Supports ban on certain assault weapons. (Aug 1999)
> Voted against Brady Bill & assault weapon ban. (Aug 1999)
> Guns are a problem, but so are violent web sites & videos. (Aug 1999)
> Punish criminals who abuse 2nd Amendment rights. (May 1999)
> Youth Violence Prevention Act restricts guns for kids. (May 1999)
> Repeal existing gun restrictions; penalize criminal use. (Jul 1998)
> Voted YES on prohibiting lawsuits against gun manufacturers. (Jul 2005)
> Voted YES on banning lawsuits against gun manufacturers for gun violence. (Mar 2004)
> Voted NO on background checks at gun shows. (May 1999)
> Voted YES on more penalties for gun & drug violations. (May 1999)
> Voted YES on loosening license & background checks at gun shows. (May 1999)
> Voted YES on maintaining current law: guns sold without trigger locks. (Jul 1998)


My personal opinion (and the opinion of most gun owners groups) is that McCain is more of a Democrat in sheep's clothing. If you look at the link I provided, it becomes quite clear that McCain is only doing what he has to in order to get on the Republican ticket. I can't help but use the 2nd amendment as a barometer for a candidate's political bearing. That being said, I think that Huckabee would be a much better candidate. This whole "get behind someone who can win" ideal is a bad idea. If you subscribe to that, your only allowing yourself to be spoonfed political opinions by the liberal media. THAT can never be good. Vote for the RIGHT candidate. Not the media's POPULAR candidate.


----------



## JoninNH

Harley387 said:


> My personal opinion (and the opinion of most gun owners groups) is that McCain is more of a Democrat in sheep's clothing. If you look at the link I provided, it becomes quite clear that McCain is only doing what he has to in order to get on the Republican ticket. I can't help but use the 2nd amendment as a barometer for a candidate's political bearing. That being said, I think that Huckabee would be a much better candidate. This whole "get behind someone who can win" ideal is a bad idea. If you subscribe to that, your only allowing yourself to be spoonfed political opinions by the liberal media. THAT can never be good. *Vote for the RIGHT candidate. Not the media's POPULAR candidate.*


+1


----------



## SpringfieldBoy

Harley387 said:


> Vote for the RIGHT candidate. Not the media's POPULAR candidate.


I agree with you....but, then again I'm not voting for Obama or Romney am I?


----------



## Big.G

Harley387 said:


> Vote for the RIGHT candidate. Not the media's POPULAR candidate.


Well in that case, when Election Day comes I may not be voting for anyone because the "right canidate" may not be on the ballot. We live in Massachusetts anyway (at least most of us do), so its not like our votes count anyway. The electoral votes from this state always go to the Democratic candidate. I am going to vote anyway that way I have the right to bitch about what happens afterwards.

I wasn't aware of McCain's past history with Gun Control. I was only aware his Pro-Gun stance now. Now I believe McCain is as bad as the rest of the Republicans. But the worst R is still better than the best D.


----------



## JoninNH

I am voting for Romney.


----------



## kwflatbed

From The Sunday Times
January 20, 2008

*Women turn on 'traitor' Oprah Winfrey for backing Barack Obama*

*Oprah fans leave a barrage of negative messages on her official website in response to the talk show host's support of Obama*

Tony Allen-Mills, New York

Bill Clinton claims vote rigging | HIllary wins Nevada | US elections blog | Clinton/Obama swap poison | McCain wins SC

AMERICA'S favourite television presenter is paying a painful price for her intervention in the US presidential campaign last month. Oprah Winfrey has been dubbed a "traitor" by some of her female fans for supporting Barack Obama instead of Hillary Clinton. 
Winfrey's website, Oprah.com, has been flooded with a barrage of abuse since the queen of daytime chat shows joined Obama on a tour of Iowa, New Hampshire and South Carolina in mid-December. 
Her intervention was widely credited with broadening Obama's national appeal - especially among women - and with helping him to an upset victory over Clinton in the first vote of the election year in Iowa. 
Yet a backlash by Clinton supporters appears to have prompted a rethink by Winfrey, the African-American media titan who is routinely described as the most influential woman on television. 
She did not reappear in the final days before the New Hampshire primary - which Obama lost to Clinton - and has been absent from the most recent campaigning in South Carolina, which votes next weekend. 
Obama aides believe that Winfrey will return to the campaign. Her own staff noted last week that in addition to her daily broadcasts on television and satellite radio, she has also been busy negotiating a multi-million-dollar deal with the Discovery cable network to create her own television channel, the Oprah Winfrey Network. 
Yet Obama's rivals suspect that Winfrey has been startled by the virulent reaction to her previous campaign appearance. 
It started with a message on her website entitled "Oprah is a traitor" and rapidly expanded to include several discussions that attracted hundreds of comments. 
In the original post, a reader called austaz68 said she "cannot believe that women all over this country are not up in arms over Oprah's backing of Obama. For the first time in history we actually have a shot at putting a woman in the White House and Oprah backs the black MAN. She's choosing her race over her gender." 
In a subsequent comment, 2nurselady wrote: "I don't think Oprah is a 'traitor', but I do think she may be alienating a lot of her fans." 
Others have accused Winfrey of racism for siding with Obama when such a well qualified woman as Clinton was running. 
Winfrey has built her career on empathising with women's issues and offering a daily diet of redemption and hope. Her show typically focuses on women who have suffered but survived. 
So hostile has the response been that some suspect dirty tricks. "All the rude and hateful messages on here can't be from Oprah fans," another visitor noted. "Someone's campaign (wonder who?) is sabotaging the message boards." 
Winfrey received a rapturous reception when she campaigned with Obama last month. Yet several analysts warned that she might adversely affect his chances. 
Steve Ross, a history professor at the University of Southern California, said: "The moment a star opens their mouth and endorses one candidate, they alienate half their viewership."

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/us_and_americas/us_elections/article3216586.ece


----------



## JoninNH

Oprah, give away some more cars! Everybody will love you if you gave away some more cars! I could go for a new supercab truck!


----------



## kttref

JoninNH said:


> Oprah, give away some more cars! Everybody will love you if you gave away some more cars! I could go for a new supercab truck!


No you got it all wrong...



JoninNH said:


> Oprah, give Kate a car...she deserves a nice new Honda CR-V...in red.


That's better.


----------



## Andy0921

Don't get a Jap car, Kate!P:


----------



## kttref

I'm done with American cars...they f'n break all the time. My hubby and the rest of my families have honda's now and have not had problems. So that's what I'm going with next (in like 3-5 years...when I run my piece of crap into the ground).


----------



## Andy0921

New American vehicles hold up just as well and a lot of times better than new Jap cars. To tell you the truth, from about 2001-2005,I really wasn't impressed with what American car companies were offering. However, the American car companies are making a comeback. If you're in the market for something the size of the CRV, I suggest checking out the Ford Edge; a buddy of mine has it and he loves it. The Ford Fusion is also cool little car that has had great reliability; better than the Toyota Camry and Honda Accord. I'm also very impressed with Chevy's new lineup. Don't listen to "Consumer Distorts". Just my 2 cents. 

Back on topic; Like many others, I'm not very pleased with any of the candidates. I'll vote for the Republican who gets the the nomination. As Kozmo said;"half a conservative is better than a marxist".


----------



## Guest

Repeat after me; 

MITT ROMNEY SAVED THE QUINN BILL.


----------



## JoninNH

Delta784 said:


> Repeat after me;
> 
> MITT ROMNEY SAVED THE QUINN BILL.


*MITT ROMNEY SAVED THE QUINN BILL. - MITT ROMNEY SAVED THE QUINN BILL.*​


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

"Mitt Romney didn't sign my contract" "Mitt Romney didn't sign my contract" "Mitt Romney didn't sign my contract"


----------



## JoninNH

Neither did the Sheriff! Neither did the Sheriff! Neither did the Sheriff!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

The following "speech" was written recently by an ordinary Maineiac [a resident of the People's Republic of Maine]. While satirical in nature, all satire must have a basis in fact to be effective. This is an excellent piece by a person who does not write for a living.

The speech George W. Bush SHOULD give:









​
Normally, I start these things out by saying "My Fellow Americans." Not doing it this time. If the polls are any indication, I don't know who more than half of you are anymore. I do know something terrible has happened, and that you're really not fellow Americans any longer. 

I'll cut right to the chase here: I quit. Now before anyone gets all in a lather about me quitting to avoid impeachment, or to avoid prosecution or something, let me assure you: There's been no breaking of laws or impeachable offenses in this office.









​

The reason I'm quitting is simple. I'm fed up with you people. I'm fed up because you have no understanding of what's really going on in the world. Or of what's going on in this once-great nation of ours. And the majority of you are too damned lazy to do your homework and figure it out. 

Let's start local. You've been sold a bill of goods by politicians and the news media. Polls show that the majority of you think the economy is in the tank. And that's despite record numbers of homeowners, including record numbers of MINORITY homeowners. And while we're mentioning minorities, I'll point out that minority business ownership is at an all-time high. Our unemployment rate is as low as it ever was during the Clinton administration. I've mentioned all those things before, but it doesn't seem to have sunk in.









​Despite the shock to our economy of 9/11, the stock market has rebounded to record levels and more Americans than ever are participating in these markets. Meanwhile, all you can do is whine about gas prices, and most of you are too damn stupid to realize that gas prices are high because there's increased demand in other parts of the world, and because a small handful of noisy idiots are more worried about polar bears and beachfront property than your economic security. 

We face real threats in the world. Don't give me this "blood for oil" thing. If I were trading blood for oil I would've already seized Iraq 's oil fields and let the rest of the country go to hell. And don't give me this 'Bush Lied; People Died' crap either. *If I were the liar you morons take me for, I could've easily had chemical weapons planted in Iraq so they could be 'discovered.'* Instead, I owned up to the fact that the intelligence was faulty. 









​Let me remind you that the rest of the world thought Saddam had the goods, same as me. Let me also remind you that regime change in Iraq was official US policy before I came into office. Some guy named 'Clinton'  established that policy. Bet you didn't know that, did you?

You idiots need to understand that we face a unique enemy. Back during the cold war, there were two major competing political and economic models squaring off. We won that war, but we did so because fundamentally, the Communists wanted to survive, just as we do. We were simply able to out spend and out-tech them. 









​That's not the case this time. The soldiers of our new enemy don't care if they survive. In fact, they want to die. That'd be fine, as long as they weren't also committed to taking as many of you with them as they can. But they are. They want to kill you, and the bastards are all over the globe.

You should be grateful that they haven't gotten any more of us here in the United States since September 11. But you're not. That's because you've got no idea how hard a small number of intelligence, military, law enforcement, and homeland security people have worked to make sure of that. When this whole mess started, I warned you that this would be a long and difficult fight. I'm disappointed how many of you people think a long and difficult fight amounts to a single season of 'Survivor.'









​

Instead, you've grown impatient. You're incapable of seeing things through the long lens of history, the way our enemies do. You think that wars should last a few months, a few years, tops. 

Making matters worse, you actively support those who help the enemy. Every time you buy the New York Times, every time you send a donation to a cut-and-run Democrat's political campaign, well, dang it, you might just as well FedEx a grenade launcher to a Jihadist. It amounts to the same thing. 



In this day and age, it's easy enough to find the truth. It's all over the Internet. It just isn't on the pages of the New York Times or on NBC News. But even if it were, I doubt you'd be any smarter. Most of you would rather watch American Idol. 

I could say more about your expectations that the government will always be there to bail you out, even if you're too stupid to leave a city that's below sea level and has a hurricane approaching. 

I could say more about your insane belief that government, not your own wallet, is where the money comes from. But I've come to the conclusion that were I to do so, it would sail right over your heads. 

So I quit. I'm going back to Crawford. I've got an energy-efficient house down there (Al Gore could only dream) and the capability to be fully self-sufficient. No one ever heard of Crawford before I got elected, and as soon as I'm done here pretty much no one will ever hear of it again. Maybe I'll be lucky enough to die of old age before the last pillars of America fall.









​Oh, and by the way, *Cheney's quitting too*. That *means Pelosi is your new President*. You asked for it. Watch what she does carefully, because I still have a glimmer of hope that there are just enough of you remaining who are smart enough to turn this thing around in 2008. 

So that's it. *God bless what's left of America*. Some of you know what I mean. The rest of you, _ kiss_ _off._


----------



## Loyal

repeat after me: "Real men vote Republican", "Parasites and whiners vote demorat",... Romney all the way.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Eventhough the mother F*^Ker (Mitt Robme) didn't sign my contract I still think he's the best man for the Presidency


----------



## JoninNH

+1


----------



## omd

Ron Paul  

Mike Huckabee 

John McCain 

Romney and any Democrat:bat:


----------



## dcs2244

Gotta go with Mitt...McCain is a democrat with an "R" after his name...if its McCain/Obama in the general, I'll be voting for Obi...sure, he's a commie but at least he's on the level about it, unlike McCain the liar.inch:

</IMG>


----------



## djbfc

McCain for now.


----------



## Guest

E. None of the above


----------



## dcs2244

OCKS said:


> E. None of the above


Too right, OCKS. But since that isn't an option in the primaries, vote MITT. I reckon he'll do the least damage. If he doesn't get the nod, vote a right-in. McCain is Hillary in-a-suit...and remember, Frank Sinatra is dead and unable to stop the "Manchurian Candidate" 

</IMG>


----------



## kttref

I can't vote tomorrow...but comes November I'm writing me in  I have about 10 people in my PD saying they're gonna write me in too!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

KATE FOR PRESIDENT!.....works for me


----------



## Andy0921

Not by much.


----------



## kttref

andy0921 said:


> Not by much.


Brat!



USMCMP5811 said:


> but, she's better looking...lol


Thank you Ken


----------



## dcs2244

I voted for the Mitt on the way home...but if he isn't "The Guy" in November, I'm voting Kate!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Wolfman said:


> Since all the remaining candidates either suck or are unelectable, I'm leaning towards giving my vote to whoever will fuck up the country the most and turn it into a commie socialist dump the quickest.
> 
> Sometimes it's easier to just yank off a band-aid instead of peeling it away slowly.


I thought this county was already fucked up, socialistic, cesspool of modern times soon to colapse and drown in its own filthinch:


----------



## KozmoKramer

Well, we needed to be Carterized before we were resur-Reaganed right?
Maybe 4 years of a Socialist, over-spending, overtaxing, soft on crime, soft on illegal immigration, moonbat administration is just what the doctor ordered...
Whats the worst that can happen anyway?

Oh yeah...


----------



## Guest

Looks like I'll be holding my nose while I vote for McCain this November. He's going to flood the country with another 100 or so million people who can't speak English and have no job skills, but at least we'll have private firearms with which to defend ourselves.

Obama & Clinton will open the borders, AND take your guns for good measure.

I still can't believe that the majority of the Republicans in this country are buying McCain's crap.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

DAmn....556 ammo is gonna get harder to get now!


----------



## Mitpo62

My wise old grandfather once said it was ill advised to speak of politics and religion in public. Well, with that said I will vote for whomever, Republican or Democrat, has a serious well informed plan to bring our sons and daughters home from the Middle East and a plan to right this sinking economic ship.


----------



## ninety_four_c

*Who did you VOTE for on TUESDAY*

Just wanted to know who you voted for yesterday?


----------



## KozmoKramer

Delta784 said:


> I still can't believe that the majority of the Republicans in this country are buying McCain's crap.


I've been saying that for months Bruce, it's unbelievably demoralizing.
Many of his positions on the issues are as contrary to mine as Hillary's are.
Folks don't have to listen to the pundits, they don't have to listen to the campaign ads, they don't have to listen to Rush Gasbag.
I just wish those identified as Republicans and more especially; Conservatives would review his Congressional voting record before casting their vote.

U.S. Senate Roll Call Votes

Most especially;
*McCain-Daschle*; Vote Against 2003 Bush Tax Cuts
*Motion to Waive CBA Stabenow Amdt.* No 2358 (Illegal Aliens qualifying for Social Security benefits.)
* Bipartisan Campaign Reform Act of 2002* (H.R.2356)
*Invoking Cloture and limiting Illegal Immigration Debate *S. 1639, S. 1348
*McCain-Kennedy Amnesty Bill* S. 2611

*SA 4188 for S.2611*; The "Manager's Amendment" included a provision that requires consultation with the government of Mexico concerning the construction of additional fencing and related border security structures along the international border between the United States and Mexico.
This virtually guaranteed the fence along the U.S.-Mexico border would never be completed.

*Gang of 14 Filibuster, his p**osition on Constructionist Judges, which interrogation techniques of terrorist suspects are considered torture,
and an F- grade from GOA and C+ grade from the NRA re the 2cd Amendment.
*http://www.gunowners.org/mccaintb.htm


----------



## dcs2244

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh yeah...


Koz, just what does the Crypt Keeper have to do with this subject? Lets keep it on-topic, people!inch:


----------



## Big.G

Romney exits presidential race

Departure means McCain effectively seals GOP nomination









_Former Gov. Mitt Romney, R-Mass., and his wife Ann walk away after he _
_dropped out of the presidential race at the American Conservative Union's _
_2008 Conservative Political Action Conference in Washington, Thursday._









updated 1 hour, 20 minutes ago

WASHINGTON - John McCain effectively sealed the Republican presidential nomination on Thursday as chief rival Mitt Romney suspended his faltering campaign. "I must now stand aside, for our party and our country," Romney told conservatives.

"If I fight on in my campaign, all the way to the convention, I would forestall the launch of a national campaign and make it more likely that Senator Clinton or Obama would win. And in this time of war, I simply cannot let my campaign, be a part of aiding a surrender to terror," Romney told the Conservative Political Action Conference in Washington.

Romney's decision leaves McCain as the top man standing in the GOP race, with Mike Huckabee and Texas Rep. Ron Paul far behind in the delegate hunt. It was a remarkable turnaround for McCain, who some seven months ago was barely viable, out of cash and losing staff. The four-term Arizona senator, denied his party's nomination in 2000, was poised to succeed George W. Bush as the GOP standard-bearer.

Commenting on his front-runner status - a title he had and lost last year - McCain told the conference, "This time I now have that distinction and I prefer to hold onto it for quite a while."

McCain and Romney spoke by phone after Romney's speech, though no endorsement was requested nor offered, according to a Republican official with knowledge of the conversation.

*Super Tuesd**ay troubles
*McCain prevailed in most of the Super Tuesday states, moving closer to the 1,191 delegates needed to win the nomination at this summer's convention in St. Paul, Minn. Overall, McCain led with 707 delegates, to 294 for Romney, 195 for Huckabee and Paul at 14.

Romney suspended his campaign, allowing him to hold onto his delegates. However, if McCain secures their support - combined with his own delegates - he would be nearly at the magic number and Huckabee would be mathematically eliminated. It is unlikely Romney would throw his support to Huckabee; the animosity between the two has pervaded the GOP race.

Romney launched his campaign almost a year ago in his native Michigan. The former Massachusetts governor and venture capitalist invested more than $40 million of his own money into the race, counted on early wins in Iowa and New Hampshire that never materialized and won just seven states on Super Tuesday, mostly small caucus states.

McCain took the big prizes of New York and California.

"This is not an easy decision for me. I hate to lose. My family, my friends and our supporters ... many of you right here in this room ... have given a great deal to get me where I have a shot at becoming president. If this were only about me, I would go on. But I entered this race because I love America," Romney said.

There were shouts of astonishment, with some moans and others yelling, "No, No."

Romney responded, "You guys are great."

Romney claimed he was the true conservative in the race while McCain has been criticized by some on the right. McCain acknowledged the rocky relationship.

"I am acutely aware that I cannot succeed in that endeavor, nor can our party prevail over the challenge we will face from either Senator Clinton or Senator Obama, without the support of dedicated conservatives," McCain said in prepared remarks to the same conference.

Romney acknowledged the obstacles to beating McCain.

"As of today, more than 4 million people have given me their vote for president, that's of course, less than Senator McCain's 4.7 million, but quite a statement nonetheless. Eleven states have given me their nod, compared to his 13. Of course, because size does matter, he's doing quite a bit better with the number of delegates he's got," Romney said.

*The long and windy road
*The Huckabee campaign said the former Arkansas governor would push on.
"We're still in the race and we're still competing for delegates, and today demonstrates how long and windy to the White House this is," said Chip Saltsman, Huckabee's campaign manager.

Romney's departure from the race came almost a year after his formal entrance, when the Michigan native declared his candidacy on Feb. 12, 2007, at the Henry Ford Museum of Innovation in Dearborn, Mich.

Over the ensuing 12 months, Romney sought the support of conservatives with a family values campaign, emphasizing his opposition to abortion and gay marriage, as well as his support for tax cuts and health insurance that would benefit middle-class families.

"We need to teach our children that before they have babies, they get married," he told voters at his campaign events.

But he was dogged by charges of flip-flopping, a criticism that undermined the candidacy of another Massachusetts hopeful - John Kerry in 2004. In seeking to unseat Sen. Edward M. Kennedy in 1994, Romney said he would be a better advocate for gay rights than his rival and he favored abortion rights.

CONTINUED: Early victory

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23050678


----------



## kttref

I gotta say...I'm very surprised. Now it's def. gonna be stupid McCain.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I find it very telling, that 2 days before McCamnesty addresses CPAC he's all of a sudden for making the Bush Tax Cuts permanent, Constructionist Judges, and enforcing illegal immigration law. Anyone believe this leopard changed his spots??? Give me a break.


----------



## Inspector

You know guys...McCain and Romney are both guilty of flip flopping on issues just to get the votes. It's all about power and money and not anything about truth and saying it like it is. That is why I would never believe anything that ANY politician says during a campaign and only half of what he says afterwards. We can place blame for our situation in many places. I have spoken to many Republican friends who tell me they will never again vote Republican for several reasons, most of which boil down to the fact that it is the party that allowed "W" to serve a second term. My closest friend, who has never voted for a Democrat in the better than thirty years I have known her, voted for Obama the other day and said outright "W" was her reason for the drastic switch. Her friend, who was a leading organizer in the Massachusetts Republican town committee down there, told me the same thing. They are going to vote Democrat in the election.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I havent voted "for" a president since Ronald Reagen....Its all been about voting the lesser of two evils or against.


----------



## Bull614

Lets go McCain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitpo62

I intend not to offend, but I have grown tired of old, white haired men sending young men and women into heated, politically motivated battles for the sake of democracy. I am only one person and it may not mean much to a lot of folks out there, but if Senator McCain wants my vote for president then he needs to demonstrate a safe, secure plan to bring home those sons and daughters from Iraq, not advocate their long term stay (100 years?). I completely respect his service to our country and especially those years confined as a POW. In my book he is a true American hero. But of all the candidates he should know better the consequences of a politically charged and prolonged war. Who's the best candidate running? The jury is still out.....


----------



## KozmoKramer

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I haven't voted "for" a president since Ronald Reagen....Its all been about voting the lesser of two evils or against.


I hear ya JAP. I wasn't in love with Bush 41, but I campaigned for him, I loved Bob Dole, he really inspired me. It was a pleasure campaigning for him.
At first I liked W., now I barely abide the illiterate buffoon.
On the whole, he's an embarrassment and a detriment to the party and the country.
But to his credit, he did rebate taxes to some of us and we haven't been hit since 9-11. And contrary to the lefties, the Patriot Act is a good thing.

I was hoping our party could get back on track and I was expecting Mitt to be the guy. To answer Inspector, your right. All politicians are liars, thats a given.
In some way they do lie or at least manipulate the truth, they flip flop, they "evolve", they pander, but at the end of they day, I look to who will do the least damage to the Constitution and hold true to Conservative values.
I really think Mitt is that guy.

McCain's record is what it is. If anyone expects McCain to uphold Conservative tenets, your dreaming.
He's a dyed-in-the-wool liberal (and almost John Kerry running mate!), and if you like the fact that hes a "maverick", all that means is he spit in the eye of his party and their position on a particular issue; like the Bush tax cuts for example. Yeah, we need more mavericks...

In November 08', it will be the first time in modern history the left candidate is indistinguishable form the right candidate on social issues.
We have witnessed the end of the republican party for at least for the near future. I'm surprised more of us aren't phased by that reality.


----------



## screamineagle

I don't see it as who will do the bestjob in office, I see it as who will do the least amount of damage.


----------



## Bull614

McCain won't be afraid to put people in there place, we need that


----------



## dgove35

they all suck...so we need to figure out who will suck the least and go get em


----------



## Inspector

"We have witnessed the end of the republican party for at least for the near future. I'm surprised more of us aren't phased by that reality." Koz

I'm not so sure whether this statement is true...I rather think we are witnessing the death of conservatism in America. By the looks of things there is no longer a way people can vote for a conservative as candidates who chant the mantra are not truly followers rather self-serving power grabbers who have their own agendas. McCain is now flip-flopping attempting to cater to the more conservative wing of the party and we all know that is not going to work.


----------



## dcs2244

KozmoKramer said:


> In November 08', it will be the first time in modern history the left candidate is indistinguishable form the right candidate on social issues.
> *We have witnessed the end of the republican party for at least for the near future.* I'm surprised more of us aren't phased by that reality.


I am hoping that this event serves to galvanize republicans in general and conservatives in particular to return to those ideas that have won elections for us in the recent past: lower taxes, constructionist judges, smaller government and vigorous defense of american interests in the world. I'm hoping this will be a Ford/Dole-Dole/Kemp interuption. Mitt fell on his sword for the good of America: his exit was graceful and heartfelt. Once McCain loses next year, Mitt will be back in 2012 to face Obama/Hillary. This primary campaign has introduced Mitt to the nation and has cleared the air regarding purported flip-flops and his religion.

In any event, as odious as it is, I plan to suck-it-up and vote for John McCain (if he wins the nod, which is pretty inevitable now...).


----------



## Inspector

Sorry DCS...Last night we held this very discussion and my friends here, in NH see Romney as a egotist and have already seen the "savior" of the Republican party vision hopping around in his head during the speech yesterday. He is no conservative...he's an opportunist and his second time around would be a worse thumping than this and would further kill off hopes for the future.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Who are you referring to Wolf? McCain or DCS? :mrgreen:


----------



## dcs2244

...but I don't want to go to school today, dad...


----------



## kttref

dcs2244 said:


> In any event, as odious as it is, I plan to suck-it-up and vote for John McCain (if he wins the nod, which is pretty inevitable now...).


Wait...I thought you were voting for me!


----------



## dcs2244

kttref said:


> Wait...I thought you were voting for me!


Oops! I forgot...tell you what, I'll vote for you...but only if you include your avatar as your campaign logo:

For President

(insert avatar here)

Vote KATE 2008

Kinda catchy, ain't it?


----------



## KozmoKramer

A few ideas for Kate's campaign slogans;

_~I hate your guts, and it shows!
~I'm only in this for the money.
~Does it look like I give a shit? Go tell your mom your troubles.
~Drop dead and stop bodderin' me..._


----------



## kttref

Don't forget:

"F U"


----------



## Andy0921

Or this;

"SPEAK ENGLISH OR GET THE FUCK OUT!!!"


----------



## kttref

orrrr....as SOD says:

"Speak English or Die!"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

KOz can be your Sec of Def


----------



## KozmoKramer

LOL JAP and Devil Dog...
I think I'd probably be better suited for the Alcoholic Beverage Commission...:alcoholi:


----------



## KozmoKramer

Done DD.
I'm sure Kate will allocate the new and improved ABC a nice big budget for lots of no show, high paying patronage jobs.
Not unlike the current governor of the Commonwealth! OW!


----------



## kttref

Yeah sure...whatever you guys want  But I can't have SOT in my presence!!! He'll kill my dog! We need a tough dog in times like these!


----------



## CJIS

*Obama's Pastor Blames US for 911*

*Obama's Pastor Blames US for 911*

_abcnews.go.com -_ "Sen. Barack Obama's pastor says blacks should not sing "God Bless America"...

Disgusting


----------



## kwflatbed

*Another Obama E-Mail*


*Hello All,*

*I sure with America would wake up and see what we are in for if this man gets elected. What is wrong with the Christians out there that are voting for him?? They need to go back to their first love JESUS and get on their knees and seek God and Pray for whom to vote for not just vote for some man because they like his speaches or because he is making all these promises. One needs to get his promisses in writing and have it state that if he doesn't full fill what he is saying he should resign or be impeached. Wake up America and read between the lines. *


*Read the last 4 paragraphs if you don't read anything else.. *

*







*​*
The gospel according to St. Barack?​
Brian Fitzpatrick - Guest Columnist - 3/4/2008 12:00:00 PM

In Robert Bolt's great play A Man for All Seasons, medieval English statesman Sir Thomas More says, "the American media would have snored through the Sermon on the Mount."

Whoops, Sir Thomas actually said that about the nobility of England, not the U.S. media, but there's little doubt the American press would be snoring right beside them. After all, the media just snored through Barack Obama's abuse of the Sermon of the Mount to justify same-sex civil unions.

"People who are gay and lesbian should be treated with dignity and respect and the state should not discriminate against them," said Obama on Sunday in a campaign speech at Hocking College in Nelsonville, Ohio. "I don't think it [a same-sex union] should be called marriage, but I think that it is a legal right that they should have that is recognized by the state .... If people find that controversial then I would just refer them to the Sermon on the Mount, which I think is, in my mind, for my faith, more central than an obscure passage in Romans."

Don't miss that last clause. Barack Obama is going beyond twisting Scripture to justify sin. He is also telling America how to interpret the Bible, the founding document of Western civilization and the foundation of America's Constitution -- by cherrypicking. In Obama's formulation, some verses count more than others, and he is willing to invoke the authority of Scripture to support policies based on his personal preferences.

This is explosive stuff, especially for a politician trying to reach across party lines to win support from religion-minded voters. Given the prominence of candidates' faith in this election, you'd think the media would be all over this story. Not quite. Our review shows that the sparse coverage of Obama's speech falls into three categories:

1. Reports on what Obama said about homosexual civil unions being justified by the Sermon on the Mount, but buried deep in the story: (2) . Washington Post political blog "The Trail" . Los Angeles Times political blog "Top of the Ticket"

2. Reports on Obama's views on civil unions, but no mention of the Sermon: (1) . Dayton Daily News

3. Reports on only Obama's preferred message from the speech, that he's a "devout Christian," not a Muslim, or in one case (Dallas Morning News) that he's an inspiration to biracial families: (8) . Associated Press, in four stories . The Columbus Dispatch . The Houston Chronicle . The New York Post . The Dallas Morning News

At least eight major media organs had reporters covering Obama's speech, and together they filed 11 stories. Not a single newspaper ran a story reporting that Obama said his support of homosexual civil unions is justified by the Sermon on the Mount, and that he chose to reject the counsel of the Book of Romans. Imagine if Mike Huckabee had cited Romans to justify opposition to civil unions. Wouldn't The New York Times have put the story on the front page, complete with dire warnings of impending theocracy?

The Culture and Media Institute sees two possible explanations for this coverage. Either the media fail to recognize the significance of Obama twisting the meaning of the Sermon on the Mount and rejecting the Book of Romans, or they are covering up for their preferred candidate.

In Bolt's play Sir Thomas More also said, "I think that when statesmen forsake their own private conscience for the sake of their public duties, they lead their country by a short route to chaos."

Barack Obama has just given us a good look into his own private conscience. Americans deserve the opportunity to decide whether Obama as president would lead us into the heady kingdom of Change, or send the country to Hell in a handbasket.

Professional responsibility should impel the media to cover this story.

Brian Fitzpatrick is senior editor for the Culture and Media Institute. This article is reprinted with permission.
*


----------



## dcs2244

Harry,

A canadian commenter over at Moxargon Group compared Obama to Pierre Trudeau...all hope/change show and no go...an empty suit that wrecked Canada (they are still trying to fix his mistakes...15 years after he stepped down!).

Obama is cut from the same bolt of cloth, well...except that Trudeau actually had "experience" when he got elected.


----------



## pahapoika

i get the feeling younger people liken obama as their "JFK"

they want to rock the establishment of the old white man. interestingly enough allot of obama supporters are the offspring of old white men.

proving once again no one under the age of 30 should be allowed to vote unless they've severed in the military or held a full time job for more than 5 years.

i don't hate Bush , not crazy about McCain , should be an interesting year


----------



## kttref

pahapoika said:


> proving once again no one under the age of 30 should be allowed to vote unless they've severed in the military or held a full time job for more than 5 years.


Again with this under 30 crap. You have no idea what you're talking about. I haven't had a job for 5 years, and I didn't serve in the military...so I shouldn't be allowed to vote? Guess what, some people under 30 are a bit more conservative then you would think. But whatever...in your screwed up world I wouldn't vote. Thanks.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Flip Flop*

Obama Calls Chicago Pastor's Statements 'Inflammatory and Appalling'

by FOXNews.com
Friday, March 14, 2008









Barack Obama speaks to reporters on a plane from Chicago to Washington Thursday. The next day he condemned, in full, controversial statements by his longtime Chicago pastor. (AP Photo)

Barack Obama on Friday answered critics' calls to condemn controversial sermons by his longtime Chicago pastor, issuing his firmest denunciation to date and describing the Rev. Jeremiah Wright Jr.'s anti-U.S. remarks as "inflammatory and appalling."
Obama said he never personally heard Wright preach the statements at the center of the controversy, but he first learned of them when he launched his presidential campaign.
"Let me say at the outset that I vehemently disagree and strongly condemn the statements that have been the subject of this controversy," he said in the statement. "I categorically denounce any statement that disparages our great country or serves to divide us from our allies. I also believe that words that degrade individuals have no place in our public dialogue, whether it's on the campaign stump or in the pulpit. In sum, I reject outright the statements by Rev. Wright that are at issue."
The statement came as critics called on the Illinois senator and Democratic presidential candidate to do more to distance himself from Wright, Obama's longtime pastor and spiritual adviser. Obama has attended the Trinity United Church of Christ in Chicago for 20 years, and initially stopped short of a full repudiation. The pastor is also listed as a member of an Obama religious leadership committee.
In a fiery sermon recorded and available on DVD, Wright can be seen and heard saying three times: "God damn America."
In his recorded sermons, he also questions America's role in the spread of the AIDS virus and suggests that the United States bore some responsibility for the Sept. 11, 2001, terror attacks.
"We bombed Hiroshima. We bombed Nagasaki. And we nuked far more than the thousands in New York and the Pentagon and we never batted an eye," Wright said.
"We have supported state terrorism against the Palestinians and black South Africans, and now we are indignant because of stuff we have done overseas is now brought back into our own backyard. America is chickens coming home to roost."
The pastor also said: "The government lied about inventing the HIV virus as a means of genocide against people of color. The government lied."
Wright's supporters say his sermons accurately portray black America, and they contend his sermons are widely studied by theologians.
"I've been at some of those sermons," the Rev. Dwight Hopkins, a member of the church, told FOX News. "The majority of Wrights' sermons speak to healing, he challenges the black community &#8230; to be more responsible."
In his statement, Obama drew distinctions between Wright and the congregation at large, and between Wright's sermons now and his teachings during Obama's earlier years with the church.
"It's a congregation that does not merely preach social justice but acts it out each day, through ministries ranging from housing the homeless to reaching out to those with HIV/AIDS," Obama said.
"Most importantly, Rev. Wright preached the gospel of Jesus, a gospel on which I base my life. In other words, he has never been my political adviser; he's been my pastor. And the sermons I heard him preach always related to our obligation to love God and one another, to work on behalf of the poor, and to seek justice at every turn."
Obama said Wright's controversial statements have "pained and angered me," but urged voters to "judge me not on the basis of what someone else said, but on the basis of who I am and what I believe in; on my values, judgment and experience to be President of the United States."
He said he did not leave the congregation upon learning of Wright's more divisive remarks, because of his "strong links" to the church, where he married his wife and where his daughters were baptized.
Wright was also under fire for using the pulpit to inject himself into the presidential campaign, making remarks that focused on the racial divide between Obama and Hillary Clinton.
"Barack knows what it means living in a country and a culture that is controlled by rich white people," Wright said in one sermon. "Hillary would never know that."
The pastor delivered his final sermon last month and retired as leader of Trinity United Church of Christ in Chicago.

Click here to read Obama's full statement on Wright.

_FOX News' Jeff Goldblatt contributed to this report._

http://elections.foxnews.com/2008/0...ors-fiery-remarks-inflammatory-and-appalling/​


----------



## kttref

What an ass.


----------



## LikeIt223

Ron Paul is the way to go


haha


----------



## pahapoika

i actually voted for a guy named John Anderson back in 1980 ( he currently supports obama ) . just read his old campaign brochure and wouldn't vote for him in a million years.

funny how a family, career , house , etc can change a person. but since allot of people are endorsing a new masscops candidate , what the hell.

kttref for President !


----------



## kttref

Now you're on the right track Pah....just so you know...I wasn't even born in 1980...AND guys from my job wouldn't vote for me because I'm too conservative...and they're over 30.


----------



## Guest

kttref said:


> Now you're on the right track Pah....just so you know...I wasn't even born in 1980...AND guys from my job wouldn't vote for me because I'm too conservative...and they're over 30.


I'm running for President on the Scorched Earth Party ticket;

http://www.armory.com/~crisper/Scorch/index.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*Controversial minister leaves Obama campaign*

*Presidential candidate condemns words but not ministry of former pastor*

Story and videos:http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23634881/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Lets see he attends this guyus church for 20 years but NOW he doesnt like what the guy is preaching ....


----------



## kwflatbed

*Flip Flop*


----------



## Barbrady

*Re: Who do you like for President?*



Barbrady said:


> ..but I am not voting.


I take that back. NC primary is in May..here I come.


----------



## djbfc

Once again, another presidential race with no candidate to get excited about. Have to go with McCain on this one.......


----------



## pahapoika

kttref
_because I'm too conservative..._

Delta784
_I'm running for President on the Scorched Earth Party ticket;_

this is gonna be a hard choice 

and in the mood of mass annihilation

http://homokaasu.org/killeveryone/kill.gas


----------



## kttref

Hey Delta...let's run on the same ticket. You can be Pres...I'll be VP...I mean, you're already a recognizable face


----------



## Andy0921

I'm going to have to get in on this.

*VOTE ANDY IN 08!!*


----------



## kwflatbed

*What a columnist says about Barack Obama*


*







*

* Ken Blackwell - Columnist for the New York Sun* 

*It's an amazing time to be alive in America. We're in a year of firsts in this presidential election: the first viable woman candidate; the first viable African-American candidate; and, a candidate who is the first frontrunning freedom fighter over 70. The next president of America will be a first. * 

*We won't truly be in an election of firsts, however, u ntil we judge every candidate by where they stand. We won't arrive where we should be until we no longer talk about skin color or gender. Now that Barack Obama steps to the front of the Democratic field, we need to stop talking about his race, and start talking about his policies and his politics.* 
* 
The reality is this: Though the Democrats will not have a nominee until August, unless Hillary Clinton drops out, Mr. Obama is now the frontrunner, and its time America takes a closer and deeper look at him. 
Some pundits are calling him the next John F. Kennedy. He's not. He's the next George McGovern. And it's time people learned the facts.

Because the truth is that Mr. Obama is the single most liberal senator in the entire U.S. Senate. He is more liberal than Ted Kennedy, Bernie Sanders, or Mrs. Clinton. Never in my life have I seen a presidential frontrunner whose rhetoric is so far removed from his record. Walter Mondale promised to raise our taxes, and he lost. George McGovern promised military weakness, and he lost. Michael Dukakis promised a liberal domestic agenda, and he lost.

Yet Mr. Obama is promising all those things, and he's not behind in the polls. Why? Because the press has dealt with him as if he were in a beauty pageant. Mr. Obama talks about getting past party, getting past red and blue, to lead the United States of America. But let's look at the more defined strokes of who he is underneath this superficial "beauty." * 

*Start with national security, since the president's most important duties are as commander-in-chief. Over the summer, Mr. Obama talked about invading Pakistan, a nation armed with nuclear weapons; meeting without preconditions with Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, who vows to destroy Israel and create another Holocaust; and Kim Jong II, who is murdering and starving his people, but emphasized that the nuclear option was off the table against terrorists - something no president has ever taken off the table since w e created nuclear weapons in the 1940s. Even Democrats who have worked in national security condemned all of those remarks. Mr. Obama is a foreign-policy novice who would put our national security at risk.

Next, consider economic policy. For all its faults, our health care system is the strongest in the world. And free trade agreements, created by Bill Clinton as well as President Bush, have made more goods more affordable so that even people of modest means can live a life that no one imagined a generation ago. Yet Mr. Obama promises to raise taxes on "the rich." How to fix Social Security? Raise taxes. How to fix Medicare? Raise taxes. Prescription drugs? Raise taxes. Free college? Raise taxes. Socialize medicine? Raise taxes. His solution to everything is to have government take it over. Big Brother on steroids, funded by you r paycheck.

Finally, look at the social issues. Mr. Obama had the audacity to open a stadium rally by saying, "All praise and glory to God!" but says that Christian leaders speaking for life and marriage have "hijacked" - hijacked - Christianity. He is pro-partial birth abortion, and promises to appoint Supreme Court justices who will rule any restriction on it unconstitutional. He espouses the abortion views of Margaret Sanger, one of the early advocates of racial cleansing. His spiritual leaders endorse homosexual marriage, and he is moving in that direction. In Illinois, he refused to vote against a statewide ban - ban - on all handguns in the state. These are radical left, Hollywood, and San Francisco values, not Middle America values.
**
The real Mr. Obama is an easy target for the general election. Mrs. Clinton is a far tougher opponent. But Mr. Obama could win if people don't start looking behind his veneer and flowery speeches. His vision of "bringing America together" means saying that those who disagree with his agenda for America are hijackers or warmongers. Uniting the country means adopting his liberal agenda and abandoning any conflicting beliefs. * 

*But right now everyone is talking about how eloquent of a speaker he is and - yes - they're talking about his race. Those should never be the factors on which we base our choice for president. Mr. Obama's radical agenda sets him far outside the American mainstream, to the left of Mrs. Clinton.

It's time to talk about the real Barack Obama. In an election of firsts, let's first make sure we elect the person who is qualified to be our president in a nuclear age during a global civilizational war.*


----------



## kttref

andy0921 said:


> I'm going to have to get in on this.
> 
> *VOTE ANDY IN 08!!*


You're sooooo out.


----------



## Loyal

Sen John McCain gets my vote. A truly, courageous man and not a whiney, America bashing, liberal like Hellary and B.Hussein Obama


----------



## kttref

Loyal said:


> Sen John McCain gets my vote. A truly, courageous man and not a whiney, America bashing, liberal like Hellary and B.Hussein Obama


Sure sure...and amnesty is fun! ugh...


----------



## kwflatbed

ON DEADLINE: Obama walks arrogance line

By RON FOURNIER, Associated Press Writer Mon Mar 17

WASHINGTON - Arrogance is a common vice in presidential politics. A person must be more than a little self-important to wake up one day and say, "I belong in the Oval Office." 
But there's a line smart politicians don't cross - somewhere between "I'm qualified to be president" and "I'm born to be president." Wherever it lies, Barack Obama better watch his step.
He's bordering on arrogance.
The dictionary defines the word as an "offensive display of superiority or self-importance; overbearing pride." Obama may not be offensive or overbearing, but he can be a bit too cocky for his own good.
The freshman senator told reporters in July that he would overcome Hillary Rodham Clinton's lead in the polls because "to know me is to love me."
A few months later, he said, "Every place is Barack Obama country once Barack Obama's been there."
True, there's a certain amount of tongue-in-cheekiness to such remarks - almost as if Obama doesn't want to take his adoring crowds and political ascent too seriously. He was surely kidding when he told supporters in January that by the time he was done speaking "a light will shine down from somewhere."
"It will light upon you," he continued. "You will experience an epiphany. And you will say to yourself, I have to vote for Barack. I have to do it."
But both Obama and his wife, Michelle, ooze a sense of entitlement.
"Barack is one of the smartest people you will ever encounter who will deign to enter this messy thing called politics," his wife said a few weeks ago, adding that Americans will get only one chance to elect him.
Obama's cool self-confidence got him into trouble in New Hampshire when he said Clinton was "likable enough," faint praise that grated on female votes who didn't appreciate him condescending to the former first lady.
Privately, aides and associates of Obama tell stories about a boss who can be aloof and ungracious. He holds firmly to views and doesn't like to be challenged, traits that President Bush packaged and sold under the "resolute" brand in the 2004 election. For Bush, those qualities proved to be dangerous in a time of war and in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina.
If arrogance is a display of self-importance and superiority, Obama earns the pejorative every time he calls his pre-invasion opposition to the war in Iraq an act of courage.
While he deserves credit for forecasting the complications of war in 2002, Obama's opposition carried scant political risk because he was a little-known state lawmaker courting liberal voters in Illinois. In 2004, when denouncing the war and war-enabling Democrats would have jeopardized his prized speaking role at the Democratic National Convention, Obama ducked the issue.
It may be that he has just the right mix of confidence and humility to lead the nation (Obama likes to say, "I'm reminded every day that I'm not a perfect man"). But if the young senator wins the nomination, even the smallest trace of arrogance will be an issue with voters who still consider him a blank slate.
That may seem unfair to a candidate who's running against Clinton, the former first lady who is the model of overbearing pride. This is a woman, after all, who claims experience from her eight years as first lady but won't release her White House records; who trails Obama in delegates but deigned to suggest he'd be her running mate; and who has more baggage than Samsonite yet says Obama lacks "vetting."
But voters expect arrogance from Clinton and her husband, Bill. It's part of the package. It's a 90s-thing. The Clintons' utter self-absorption comes with a record of achievement and brass-knuckle passion that Obama cannot match - and that Democratic voters know could come in handy against GOP nominee-in-waiting John McCain.

Voters won't cut Obama as much slack on the humility test because he's sold himself as something different. While rejecting the "me"-centric status quo and promising a new era of post-partisan reform, Obama has said the movement he has created is not about him; it's about what Americans can do together if their faith in government is restored. 
The power of his message lies in its humility. As he told 7,000 supporters at a rally last month, "I am an imperfect vessel for your hopes and dreams." 
Nobody expects Obama to be perfect. But he better never forget that he isn't. 
___ EDITOR'S NOTE: Ron Fournier has covered politics for The Associated Press for nearly 20 years. On Deadline is an occasional column.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap_campaignplus/20080317/ap_ca/on_deadline_arrogance


----------



## jettsixx

kttref said:


> We need a tough dog in times like these!


http://www.edba.org.au/pitbull.html










Lets face it we are not going to get the perfect canidate. I do not agree with all of McCains views, but I do believe he is the best qualified to run the country. I think during a time of war we need someone who knows what it is actually like to be on the front lines. Not just see it from behind the scenes. I want someone that knows the consequences of sending troops into battle and does not just see a number on a paper but actually thinks about the fact that each number is equated with loved ones and a family. You cant fake experiance. (As far as Hillary having spent time in the White House call me when she has spent time in a fox hole).
http://www.edba.org.au/pitbull.html


----------



## kwflatbed

McCain: Don't Pull Troops From Iraq











*Mar 18 09:37 AM US/Eastern*
_By ALFRED de MONTESQUIOU_
_Associated Press Writer_

AMMAN, Jordan (AP) - Sen. John McCain, the Republican presidential nominee-in-waiting, said Tuesday that any hasty pullout from Iraq would be a mistake that would favor Iran and al-Qaida.

McCain, who has linked his political future to U.S. success in Iraq, was in the wartorn country on Monday for meetings with Iraqi and U.S. diplomatic and military officials. 
"We were very encouraged by the success of the surge and the reduction in U.S. casualties," McCain told reporters in Jordan, where he stopped on the next leg of a congressional visit that will also take him to Israel, Britain and France. 
It was the senator's eighth visit to Iraq, and his first since emerging as the presumed Republican candidate. He is accompanied by Connecticut Sen. Joe Lieberman, an independent, and Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., two of his top supporters in the race for president. 
"We are succeeding, but we still have a long way to go," McCain said, pointing at what he described as al-Qaida's residual power in Iraq and at Iran's growing influence, as the major remaining threats. 
He promised that, if elected president, he would uphold a long-term military commitment in Iraq as long as al-Qaida in Iraq is not defeated. 
McCain, who is the top Republican on the U.S. Senate Armed Services Committee, said the trip to the Middle East and Europe was for fact- finding purposes, not a campaign photo opportunity. 
He is expected to meet with British Prime Minister Gordon Brown for the first time, and French President Nicolas Sarkozy for the third time. He met and corresponded with Sarkozy both before and after the French president was elected. They last saw each other last summer. 
McCain has told reporters he worries that insurgents might try to influence the November presidential election by stepping up their attacks in Iraq. 
McCain is a supporter of the 2003 invasion and President Bush's troop increase last year.

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8VFSCIG0&show_article=1


----------



## kwflatbed

*Todays News:*

*Must see Video:*

***VIDEO** ANTI-OBAMA PASTOR UNLEASHED: 'HE WAS BORN TRASH'... 'LONG-LEGGED FREAK'... 'EMISSARY OF THE DEVIL'*

Obama's Bra 54 Double "D" 





*CLINTON/OBAMA SNUB LIBERAL CONVENTION...*

*







*

*POLL: MCCAIN TAKES LEAD AS DEMS FEUD...*

*Obama Confronts Racial Division...*

_*Wife seen crying after speech was over...*_

*NYT: An Effort to Bridge a Divide...*

*NBCNEWS: FIRST READ...*

*ABCNEWS: THE NOTE...*

*POLITICO: PLAYBOOK...*

*HALPERIN: THE PAGE...*


----------



## Guest

kttref said:


> Sure sure...and amnesty is fun! ugh...


1) McCain

or

2) Obama/Clinton

Seems like a no-brainer to me, even though I'll be holding my nose as I vote.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

ditto Bruce


----------



## KozmoKramer

Holy cow.... Obama using crack and gay??
Could be a another crackpot, but the guy surely seems determined....
http://barackobamarollingstone.blogspot.com/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Poll: Divisive Dem Contest Could Boost McCain*
By Fred Lucas
CNSNews.com Staff Writer
March 21, 2008

*(CNSNews.com)* - The lengthy Democratic primary contest bodes well for Republican chances of holding the White House, a new poll suggests. 

As Democratic Senators Barack Obama of Illinois and Hillary Clinton of New York slug it out for the nomination, many of their supporters -- at least in Pennsylvania, site of the next major primary -- aren't committed to the party's ticket in November, according to a Franklin & Marshall College Poll. 

Among Obama supporters, 20 percent said they would vote for Sen. John McCain of Arizona, the Republican nominee, if Clinton beats their candidate for the nomination. Among Clinton supporters, 19 percent said they would support McCain in November if Obama is the Democratic nominee. (See poll)
The significant number of potential defectors underscores how divisive the Democratic primary has been.

Democrats won Pennsylvania in the 2000 and 2004 presidential races, but it was a competitive state in both election cycles. McCain, meanwhile, has touted his appeal to swing voters. 

"Pennsylvania is a must-win state for a Democratic presidential nominee," Nathan Gonzalez, political editor of the Rothenberg Political Report, told *Cybercast News Service*. "If there is a significant weakness for a Democrat in Pennsylvania, it could indicate a weakness in Ohio or other key states."

Even a few months ago, the presidential race looked like a major uphill climb for any Republican candidate. But recent polls suggest a toss-up between McCain and either Democratic candidate.

Obama and Clinton both have many negatives, which doesn't make the Pennsylvania poll too surprising, said Doris Graber, a political science professor at the University of Illinois.

"Obama is very liberal, more liberal than we've seen on the campaign trail. Also, there is still racism out there," Graber told *Cybercast News Service* . "Hillary, we've known all along, has strong supporters. But there are also a lot of people who would never vote for her. There is some antipathy from the Clinton years. Some wouldn't vote for her because she's a woman."

Graber believes it is "almost a certainty" that the Obama-Clinton battle will be decided at the Democratic National Convention, which could drive a wedge through the party. 

"Democratic voters could be persuaded not to vote for a candidate with vulnerabilities," she continued. "A vote for McCain wouldn't be that difficult. He does appeal to the middle."

However, Gonzales cautioned not to read too much into a single poll, or discount the desire of Democratic voters to move beyond the George W. Bush years, of which McCain has become the heir. 

"This is a very personal and competitive Democratic primary," he said. "Clinton and Obama supporters have trouble seeing themselves with the other now. A healing period will have to happen."

http://www.cnsnews.com/ViewPolitics.asp?Page=/Politics/archive/200803/POL20080321a.html

*More Political News:*

*AP: Gov. Richardson Endorsing Obama...*

*ABCNEWS: OBAMA LIKE CINDERELLA...* 
*

*_*'O' WHAT A LUCKY BREAK THIS FELLOW IS GETTING...*_ 
* 
**ELECTION BLOWOUT: Obama Spends $1.5 Million a Day...* 
* 









**THE PRESIDENT AND REV. WRIGHT...* 


*OBAMA'S PASSPORT DATA BREACHED; STATE DEPT INVESTIGATION...* 
*

**Motive Sought...*

*Campaign says 'outrageous'..*


----------



## Andy0921

*Clinton: I 'Misspoke' on Bosnia Trip Recollection*

See video here: http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Vote2008/story?id=4519064&page=1

Video footage of Sen. Hillary Clinton's 1996 trip to Bosnia offers a contradictory description to the dramatic account the Democratic presidential candidate delivered in a recent speech. 
At an event last week in Washington, Clinton said she and her crew landed in an "evasive maneuver under sniper fire."

She described her trip to Tuzla as if it were a scene from "Saving Private Ryan." 
"There was supposed to be some sort of greeting ceremony, but instead we just ran with our heads down to get into the vehicles," she said. 
Questions surrounding whether or not Clinton embellished a 1996 trip to Bosnia are particularly embarrassing for her because she has campaigned so hard on her "experience," arguing that she is ready to answer the 3 a.m. crisis call at the White House. Video footage from the trip reveals no visible threat and a brief greeting ceremony on the tarmac. A little Bosnian schoolgirl read them a poem. The first lady paused for pictures. She and daughter Chelsea even climbed up on a guard tower.
John Pomfret, a Washington Post reporter who was there to capture the moment, said, "The whole Tuzla sector was under the control of the Americans. We were driving around in soft-skin cars. No reporters I know of were wearing flak jackets at the time. So it was pretty much a peaceful area."
Peaceful enough, at least, for a performance by Sheryl Crow and comedian Sinbad who also accompanied the first lady on the trip. 
At a time when party rival Illinois Sen. Barack Obama is vacationing with his family in the Virgin Islands, Clinton had hoped the focus would be on what had been billed as a major policy speech on the economy. Instead, her campaign found itself on the defensive. 
On Good Morning America Tuesday, Democratic strategist and Clinton supporter James Carville said "it happens" with regards to Clinton's misstatement.

"She's been in public life for a long time. She's been subjected to some rather vicious attacks. Some of them have taken a toll. I think during this gain, she's shown herself to be a woman of remarkable strength and remarkable courage," Carville said. 
Continuing he said, "I'm quite proud of her, and I think she'll continue down this road." 
Her daughter was asked about Tuzla in Indiana and backed up Clinton's recollection. 
"I support what she said," Chelsea Clinton said. "Yes, I was there as well and so honored I was there and had the opportunity to travel with her." 
Clinton was asked about it too -- by the editorial boards of the two Philadelphia newspapers Tuesday. 
Clinton revised her Bosnia story, admitting there was a "misstatement" in her account describing running with her head down to get into the vehicles. Today, she said that she "had to meet this 8-year-old girl," so, "I took her stuff and left."

When Clinton was challenged by a reporter that this revised account calls into question her foreign policy credentials, Clinton said, "No, I went to 80 countries, you know. I gave contemporaneous accounts, I wrote about a lot of this in my book. You know, I think that, a minor blip, you know, if I said something that, you know, I say a lot of things -- millions of words a day -- so, if I misspoke, that was just a misstatement."
In her autobiography "Living History," Clinton describes a near-perpendicular landing to evade possible ground fire but talks about the greeting ceremony on the tarmac in Tuzla with local schoolchildren though says it was cut short "due to reports of snipers in the hills around the airstrip." 
During the event on the tarmac, Clinton writes: "One 8-year-old girl gave me a copy of a poem she had written entitled 'Peace.' Chelsea and I presented the school supplies we had brought. &#8230; We were then hustled off to the fortified American base at Tuzla, where over 2,000 American, Russian, Canadian, British, and Polish soldiers were encamped in a large tent city." 
In pictures of the event, Clinton and Chelsea don't seem to be wearing flak jackets or helmets. Clinton points out that she wrote about the Tuzla trip in her book -- without the extra details. It raises the question: Was she embellishing her resume? Or does she just not remember?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

She friggin lied and got caught, MISSPOKE my ass!


----------



## USMCTrooper

Here is my choice...


----------



## pahapoika

"_Obama is very liberal, more liberal than we've seen on the campaign trail_. _*Also, there is still racism out there*_,"


_There is some antipathy from the Clinton years._ _*Some wouldn't vote for her because she's a woman."*_

hey , i've got an idea . stop calling me a racist or sexist and i might vote for you. until then i'll pick the lesser of 2 evils and pull the McCain lever


----------



## PaulKersey

Kwflatbed, that Obama Bra 54 video is a classic.

Kozmo, interesting video. I wouldn't be surprised if Hillary is behind the whole thing, whether true or false.


----------



## CJIS

*McCain, Romney to Campaign Together*

*McCain, Romney to Campaign Together*
*The Associated Press - 1 hour ago*
SAN FRANCISCO (AP) - John McCain was getting some help Thursday from former Republican rival Mitt Romney, a pairing that two months ago seemed improbable as the two fought bitterly for the party's presidential nomination.


----------



## Guest

*Re: McCain, Romney to Campaign Together*

I *really *hope this is an indicator that McCain is going to pick Romney for the VP slot.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Re: McCain, Romney to Campaign Together*

:dito:


----------



## CJIS

*Re: McCain, Romney to Campaign Together*

Lieberman or Romney is fine with me


----------



## Inspector

*Re: McCain, Romney to Campaign Together*

And with me, who voted for McCain at the very beginning I'd never vote for a ticket with Romney on it...Sorry....I can't stand that guy.


----------



## CJIS

*Re: McCain, Romney to Campaign Together*



Inspector said:


> And with me, who voted for McCain at the very beginning I'd never vote for a ticket with Romney on it...Sorry....I can't stand that guy.


So you are going to vote for Obama? Or not at all?


----------



## redsox03

*Re: McCain, Romney to Campaign Together*



Delta784 said:


> I *really *hope this is an indicator that McCain is going to pick Romney for the VP slot.


X2


----------



## Guest

*Re: McCain, Romney to Campaign Together*



Inspector said:


> And with me, who voted for McCain at the very beginning I'd never vote for a ticket with Romney on it...Sorry....I can't stand that guy.


Yeah, his pro-law enforcement and anti-illegal alien positions really suck.


----------



## Inspector

If I have to vote for Obama I will rather than place my X on any ballot that contains the name "Romney." I know very well that is true for the vast majority of those I have been discussing this with in New Hampshire (which kicked Romney's ass by the way in the primary), including Republicans and law enforcement officers. We see Romney as very much a Craig Benson who we threw out of office after one term as he was an arrogant, self annointed ass, who did anything with his money to get elected and proved he was unworthy to ever hold public office. I just spoke to contacts in the south this morning and they said they were disappointed Huckabee didn't get the nod but would vote for McCain but not if Romney was on the ticket.
They will not vote for a "Republican Yankee" according to them. You may recall I did state I voted for McCain in the primary. He is my choice but, like in the primary, I'd never vote for him if Romney is on the ticket.

Let's just pray McCain does not pick Romney so I do not have to vote Democrat.


----------



## Guest

Inspector said:


> If I have to vote for Obama I will rather than place my X on any ballot that contains the name "Romney."


You would help elect a Socialist as the President of the United States rather than to trust the judgment of the person (McCain) you support if he chooses Romney? All to prove some point about........what?

You sir, are a moron.


----------



## PaulKersey




----------



## Inspector

I sir am no moron. I am saying that is the position I'd be forced into as I feel that strongly against voting for Romney for any office, and I am in plenty of good company. It would be either that or not vote. I don't expect from discussions I'm hearing that McCain will select Romney. This goes to support the position that we should be able to vote for a vice presidential candidate as well.


----------



## Guest

Inspector said:


> I sir am no moron.


Your statements clearly indicate otherwise. Any alleged McCain supporter who would vote for Obama because of McCain's VP pick has something wrong with them.



Inspector said:


> I am saying that is the position I'd be forced into as I feel that strongly against voting for Romney for any office, and I am in plenty of good company. It would be either that or not vote. I don't expect from discussions I'm hearing that McCain will select Romney. This goes to support the position that we should be able to vote for a vice presidential candidate as well.


Do all right-thinking people a favor and don't vote at all.

What is it about Romney you don't like? His anti-illegal alien position? The fact he was the best friend Massachusetts police officers had in the corner office in years? The fact he would bolster McCain's self-admitted weakest area (the economy)?


----------



## kttref

Most likely I am voting Constitution Party....I think it's about time we had a 3rd party (or any other party)...I mean hell...Abe Lincoln was a 3rd party winner (granted he did beat the Constitutional Union Party)...

http://www.constitutionparty.com/


----------



## Inspector

To be exact local police officers I know in Massachusetts tell me they did not like the way he treated them during his tenure as governor. I personally have no specifics other than the fact friends and people I've worked with down there say he is someone who speaks only what he knows his audience wants to hear while virtually having no solid commitment to anything other than his own political ambition. We are all familiar with the antics of some of his staffers here, in New Hampshire (and many up here will bring it up again at a moment's notice) as he and his commandos raced around in suv's pretending to be something other than what they were. People up in Wolfboro can't stand him with the attitude he and his security staff presented toward them in trying to close off a section of the lake in front of his home. He was governor and yet international political leaders who quietly vacation nearby don't demand security he felt he was entitled to. I've spoken to his neighbors and tell me they wish he never had that house up here. He has switched from liberal to conservative in his positions faster than weather in March. Nobody quite honestly knows what he stands for except his own ambition to get to the top and thus make out better than his father that failed to reach that goal. One person I know who was a staunch supporter is disappointed as he feels Romney is now considering the V.P. slot under McCain, something he said he'd never take, with the strong feeling McCain will not make it through two terms and he can then rise to the top and/or use it as a spring board for his own ambitions, facing the realization if he is out of the spotlight eight more years he is dead politically. That insider now agrees Romney places his ambitions above everything else. I had known John Kerry from long ago and feel Romney has a lot in common with that individual whom I would also never vote for if he were anywhere on a ticket. Kate's Constitutional Party vote is another example of the frustration people feel about the choices we have. Romney on a ticket will hurt Republicans at this point and probably will undue much of the harm the Democrats have already done to themselves, perhaps insuring a Democratic victory.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Killer Katey said:


> Most likely I am voting Constitution Party.


That's interesting Kate. Those _Seven Principles of the Constitution Party_ are exactly why I registered Republican on my 18th birthday in 1982.
It USED to be the defining tenets of our party. Now unfortunately, I can only identify myself as a Conservative as opposed to a Republican considering all of the faux conservatives, RINOs and abject liberals who have diluted the party.

* Inspector*, I have the utmost respect for you, but Delta has valid points.
Assume for a moment that McCain does pick Romney. 2 years in something happens to McCain and Romney assumes the Oval office.
That scenario in your opinion is worse than a socialist-pacifist like Obama or a socialist (at best), but more probable a communist Hillary?

If what I read in you is correct, it is exactly what happened to the republican party in 06'.
You would rather sit this one out than hold your nose and vote for those who aren't your ideal candidate, or who have disappointed you in the past.
That idealism is exactly why the dems took over the House and Bela Pelosi is referred to as Madam Speaker.

In 84' I COULDN'T WAIT to vote Ronny. The only man I admired more was my father.
In 08' I had a hard time finding a candidate whose name was worthy of a sign in my front yard.
Mitt may not be your ideal, I wasn't 100% on board at first. Frankly I would have gone with Newt if he ran. But he does have an America first mentality. He did say all the right things on illegal immigration. He is a smart SOB when it comes to economics. I think he would be a good Commander in Chief and would make a fine President.
I don't love McCain (I think that is well documented), but as I always say; "Half a Conservative is better than a whole Socialist."

We need every vote we can get this election.
Please, if you identify yourself as republican or conservative, do not sit this one out and let Hillary or Obama get those SCOTUS nominations.


----------



## kttref

Why the hell didn't Newt run???


----------



## Guest

Inspector said:


> To be exact local police officers I know in Massachusetts tell me they did not like the way he treated them during his tenure as governor.


Quite simply, the people you know don't know what the hell they're talking about. Mitt Romney single-handedly saved the Quinn Bill, and went way beyond the usual wishy-washy politico-speak of how it's a bargained right, blah, blah. He actually came out strong in its defense, calling it a good program that serves everyone well. He also strongly resisted any change in requiring details on state roads, something we now see making a big comeback.

For those two reasons alone, every police officer in MA with Quinn Bill benefits should have a poster of Romney in their bedroom and light candles next to it every night before they go to sleep. Never mind the fact he's strongly in favor of the death penalty and a host of other police-friendly conservative issues.

You don't like Romney, that's your right. But to say you'd vote for a Socialist like Obama just because Mitt was the VP pick is quite frankly pigheaded and short-sighted. I was never thrilled with McCain; I really don't like him as a politician, but once he was the nominee I was and am behind him 100% and will vote for him while holding my nose, because the alternatives scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Inspector

Again, I will never vote for a ticket that contains Romney and I believe it will not be a problem as McCain will not pick him anyway. He doesn't need someone from the Northeast to win the presidency. Northeast Republicans do not sit well with the average Republican. He is going to look west or south. I am not a loyalist to either of the parties. I am a conservative when it comes to issues of law and order, and somewhat liberal when it come to a few social issues. I am opposed to the lack of strong control over those who enter our country and work here, but do want ways for productive people to enter and contribute. I oppose liberal welfare laws, support workfare, support a more socialized medical system, oppose strongly NAFTA, oppose government-business links which allow corporations to place their own profit above the good of the middle class and the United States as a secure nation. I believe in a strong professional military to protect us but not allowing it to be used to attempt running areas of the world which cannot run themselves. I believe we must recognize our world is changing and our alliances must be based on security, economic and human rights factors.The economic power, with thanks to our own industrial giants, has shifted drastically to the point we are now in a lowering tier in the world pecking order. Our own middle class is the victim. We are fast becoming a two tier nation. Those of us left in that middle class include public employees and there are signs that some would like nothing more than to get us out of that catagory by having private corporations run all emergency services with lower paid employees and higher paid executives and board members (like Robocop's masters). The war and economy is drying up the money pool. The diminishing money left for the middle class has brought us to a point where many scared citizens now press for reduction of our benefits through loss of details, bargaining rights, and benefits. I know when we get a smaller portion of the pie it is not the normal citizen who will get the rest. It will not be the welfare recipient either. The rich will get richer and the poor will get poorer. As a former union officer I fought for rights of my fellow police officers. It is difficult for us as our very nature makes each of us think we know what's best and we sometimes lose sight of the total picture. Truthfully I don't believe who we pick as president will have any great impact on this disturbing situation. The president has limited power, the legislative branch has really done nothing and the media has the American mind thinking about the next American Idol. There are many articles and books which I've read to reach this point of thought and I can't completely pour out my thoughts in a space like this. I guess I really am the a champion for the average man and support his ability to move ahead through the application of work, skills and knowledge. I think the trend as of late doesn't support this American dream.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

kwflatbed said:


> *Todays News:*
> 
> *Must see Video:*
> 
> ***VIDEO** ANTI-OBAMA PASTOR UNLEASHED: 'HE WAS BORN TRASH'... 'LONG-LEGGED FREAK'... 'EMISSARY OF THE DEVIL'*
> 
> Obama's Bra 54 Double "D"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a black leader who gets it after 500 years "Self Help" instead of handouts


----------



## kwflatbed

*Todays News:*










*Condoleezza: USA still has trouble dealing with race because of slavery...*

*McCain: Collaborate More With Allies...*

*McCain's Unpredictability Worries Conservatives...*

*Sen. Bob Casey to endorse Obama, join bus tour...*

*Dean: Bickering Dems May Hurt Party...*

*Angry Pelosi stands firm on superdelegates...*

*Leahy says Clinton should drop out of race...*

*Joe Klein: Give It To Gore...*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama in brief

*Interesting point from Arlene Peck about Obama's Muslim origins: "I put it to you that Obama never converted to Christianity. Such a conversion would have been marked by baptism. Had he been baptized, he would have made mention of it when referring to the baptism of his children."

More Obama deception: "In his autobiographical book "Dreams from My Father," Barack Obama paints a heroic picture of his father as having emerged from a poor Kenyan village, where he was nothing more than a simple goat herder, to become a Harvard-educated economist, destined to return to Africa to fulfill his promise. Unfortunately, the reality is much bleaker than the tale Obama tells in his book. In truth, Barack Obama senior, Obama's father, was a polygamist who had already abandoned one wife and child in Africa when he met Obama's mother in Hawaii. After being educated at Harvard, Obama senior returned to Africa, abandoning Obama and his mother, to live the life of a chronic alcoholic who ultimately killed himself in his second drink-induced car accident, while driving drunk on the streets of Nairobi."

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Clinton Battles Call to Quit*

Hillary campaign fighting off pressure from fellow Dems to leave the race, prepares for tough fight with party leadership

• *Rev. Wright Makes Surprise Visit to Chicago Church*

• *Obama: Foreign Policy Resembles That of Elder Bush, JFK*


----------



## kwflatbed

*In the news:*



*CLAIM: MICHELLE OBAMA TEAM AT SCHOOL EVENT: 'We need more white people'...*

*PAGLIA: Why Hillary surrounds herself with girly men...*

*HOWELL RAINES: Bill Clinton is race-baiting...*

*ROVE: Hillary's run 'horrific campaign'...*

*DNC DEAN RIPS MCCAIN: 'He's not a strong candidate'...*

*Traders bet Obama will win nomination...*

*Where did the tables turn?*










*'Other Woman' Shadows Chelsea Clinton...*


----------



## kwflatbed

*« '08 Campaign costs nearing $2 Billion. Is it worth it?* | *Main* | *Mitt Romney is paying his dues on behalf of John McCain »* 
*A surprise: Oprah pays a real cost for supporting Barack Obama*

(*UPDATE:* This Ticket item has aroused so much interest, traffic and hundreds of comments that a new one will be published Thursday morning. Please check back here then. After you've read this item and are ready to go to the new one, just click Top of the Ticket atop this page. Thanks for reading.)
Most of the attention on the O2 effect -- *Obama *and *Oprah* -- has been focused on how much the daytime TV cult leader helped her home state senator by endorsing him and appearing at all those rallies in Iowa and South Carolina with Barack and *Michelle*.



The 54-year-old Chicago TV hostess certainly helped raise a hefty chunk of change by loaning out her estate for that Obama fundraiser last summer.
Oprah Winfrey has long enjoyed an immense popularity tied to her long-running daytime TV show, which started in 1986, and helped give her favorable ratings around 78% by 1996. So well known is she that one name will suffice, as in our headline.
In one 1999 survey of the most admired and respected 20th-century women, Oprah (26%) came in only second to *Mother Teresa* (33%), who didn't have her own TV show. And in 2003 a Fox News/Opinion Dynamics poll found that 60% thought Oprah was a more powerful woman than someone named *Hillary Clinton*, a former first lady and senator, who drew only 28%.
Fourteen months ago, a Gallup/USA Today poll found 74% of Americans had a favorable view of the TV personality.
Then on May 1 last year, Oprah announced during....

the Larry King show that she was, for the first time, going to throw her considerable weight behind a political candidate -- Obama. King's suspenders nearly snapped.
"I think," she told old Lar, "that my value to him, my support of him, is probably worth more than any check." Although, to be honest, her estimated $2.5 billion in wealth could buy an awful lot of TV ads in Indiana. It might even be able to purchase the Hoosier State. 
But little attention has been paid to the effect of Obama on Oprah. Now along comes *Costas Panagopoulos*, an assistant professor of political science at New York's Fordham University, to ask and answer just that question.

*Writing at Politico.com,* he suggests the aging empress of TV has paid a price for getting into the dirty business of politics with and for her man Barack. By August last year, a CBS poll found her favorab
le rating had plunged from 74% to 61%, still twice as good as the president but nearly a 20% drop.
Around Thanksgiving she announced that not only was she supporting Obama, but she would campaign with him and we'd see if her political recommendation carried as much weight as her book recommendations. Oprah's political travels produced a media feeding frenzy and a publicity bonanza with women routinely fainting in the front row. The campaign said her rallies produced 10,000 new volunteers.
Winfrey campaigned for Obama in Iowa, which he won, in South Carolina, where he won, and in New Hampshire, where he lost. We haven't heard much about Winfrey since the voting started. Did she realize something we're just getting? We heard only that she left the controversial Rev. *Jeremiah Wright's* Trinity United Church of Christ several years ago, reportedly over some of his more militant sermons that Obama says he never heard.
But 10 days after the campaign media explosion her favorable rating had dropped further to 55% and her unfavorable ratings for the first time climbed to 1 in 3. 
A December ABC/Washington Post poll of Democrats found 8% were persuaded by her Obama endorsement, 82% said it wouldn't matter either way and 10% said her recommendation had turned them off Obama.
Now, Panagopoulos has discovered an AOL TV popularity survey of 1.35 million Americans that found 46% said the daytime TV host who "made their day" was *Ellen DeGeneres* while only 19% chose Winfrey. Forty-seven percent said they'd like to have dinner with Ellen, while only 14% chose Oprah.
Apparently, neither Ellen nor Oprah were asked who they'd like to dine with.
Panagopoulos draws the conclusion that in these days of pervasive media, in reality, celebrity endorsements run the real risk of _costing_ the celebrity more than they _benefit_ the endorsee. So celebs may want to think twice before hitting the stump.
But then how many hundred million dollars a year does an assistant professor at Fordham pull down?
-- Andrew Malcolm

TrackBack URL for this entry:
http://www.typepad.com/t/trackback/816965/27930668

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/washington/2008/04/oprahobama.html


----------



## kwflatbed

Friday, April 11, 2008

*McCain update *

McCain head-to-head with Obama: "Republican Sen. John McCain has erased Sen. Barack Obama's 10-point advantage in a head-to-head matchup, leaving him essentially tied with both Democratic candidates in an Associated Press-Ipsos national poll released Thursday. The survey showed the extended Democratic primary campaign creating divisions among supporters of Obama and rival Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton and suggests a tight race for the presidency in November no matter which Democrat becomes the nominee. McCain is benefiting from a bounce since he clinched the GOP nomination a month ago. The four-term Arizona senator has moved up in matchups with each of the Democratic candidates, particularly Obama.

How to bring up McCain's age: "While bringing up John McCain's age, DNC Chair Howard Dean says the Dems won't bring up McCain's age. Dean says that the Dems' "ethical bar" is too high for them to do that, adding, "We don't have any Lee Atwaters or Karl Roves on our side." After Dean said the Dems wouldn't bring up McCain's age after bringing it up, a pollster for Obama who worked on a poll with the DNC was also interviewed and was asked if he agreed with Dean about bringing up McCain's age while promising not to bring it up because of the party's strict "ethics." He also said the Dems wouldn't bring up McCain's age"

_Posted by John Ray._

*Sen. Obama on LGBT Issues*

In an interview this week, Sen. Barack Obama was questioned about his support for the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) community. In response, he expressed his strong desire for "full equality" to all homosexuals.

In particular, after he is elected, President Obama will eliminate the "don't ask, don't tell" policy in the U.S. military and he will repeal the Defense of Marriage Act (DOMA).

Also, Obama wants to give same-sex couples in the federal government the same health and pension benefits that married couples enjoy. He believes that changes in the federal employee benefit structure will provide impetus for changes in states throughout the nation."So I actually have been much more vocal on gay issues to general audiences than any other presidential candidate probably in history. What I probably haven't done as much as the press would like is to put out as many specialized interviews. But that has more to do with our focus on general press than it does on ... I promise you the African-American press says the same thing."​Senator Obama's remarks come off as honest and I get no sense that he's pandering for support. There's one caveat, though. I'm unconvinced by his denial of instituting a litmus test regarding attitudes on homosexuality for nominees to the Joint Chiefs of Staff."I would never make this a litmus test for the Joint Chiefs of Staff."​Maybe I'm imagining things, but that assertion seems incomplete without a wink and a nudge.

In any event, Sen. Obama declares himself as a strong shaker and mover for homosexual interests.

*Elton John Amazed at American Misogyny*

At a fund-raiser for Hillary Clinton on Wednesday night, popular music hall-of-famer Elton John expressed amazement at what he perceives as a high level of misogyny in the U.S. "Having said that, I never cease to be amazed at the misogynistic attitude of some people in this country. And I say to hell with them," he said, drawing cheers from the crowd at Radio City Music Hall in Manhattan."​My perception differs and I haven't seen any data that supports his contention. However, I find it quite interesting that Elton John, a man who rejected outright the entire global population of women when he selected a partner, would criticize anybody for not liking women.

Elton John is officially recognized as disliking women and, therefore, the last guy to be speaking out against misogyny.

Not only that but what about Elton John throwing the memory of Marilyn Monroe under the bus for the sake of Princess Diana in the lyrics to _Candle in the Wind_? Are women interchangeable to Elton John? And, is he going to throw Princess Diana's memory under the bus when he gets the opportunity to re-re-market his catchy tune?

*misogynistic*. *mi·sog·y·nis·tic*
Pronunciation: m







-







säj-







-







nis-tik
Function: _adjective_
*:* having or showing a hatred and distrust of women

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama, under fire, restates that some voters are bitter*










TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- In the midst of an assault from his rivals, a defensive Barack Obama said Friday that many working-class Americans are angry and bitter over economic inequalities and have lost faith in Washington -- and, as a result, vote on the basis of other issues such as gun protections or gay marriage. 
The Illinois senator's analysis of what motivates working-class voters came after chief rival Hillary Rodham Clinton accused him of looking down on such voters. Clinton rebuked Obama on Friday for similar remarks he made privately last Sunday to a group of donors in San Francisco. 
"People don't vote on economic issues because they don't expect anybody is going to help them," Obama told a crowd at a Terre Haute, Ind., high school Friday evening. "So people end up voting on issues like guns and are they going to have the right to bear arms. They vote on issues like gay marriage. They take refuge in their faith and their community, and their family, and the things they can count on. But they don't believe they can count on Washington." 
The Huffington Post Web site reported Friday that Obama, speaking of some Pennsylvanians' economic anxieties, told supporters at the San Francisco fundraiser: "You go into these small towns in Pennsylvania and, like a lot of small towns in the Midwest, the jobs have been gone now for 25 years. ... And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations." 
In Terre Haute, Obama said he did describe some voters as bitter when a donor asked why working-class voters in Pennsylvania were not getting behind his campaign. 
"Well, that's not my experience," Clinton told a Drexel University crowd, describing the state's residents as resilient, optimistic and hardworking. 
"Pennsylvanians don't need a president who looks down on them," she said. "They need a president who stands up for them." 
Steve Schmidt, a spokesman for Republican candidate John McCain, described Obama's comments as "condescending" and "out of touch." 
In Terre Haute, Obama chided McCain for not responding promptly to the home mortgage crisis and criticized Clinton for voting for a bankruptcy bill supported by credit card companies. 
"No, I'm IN touch," he said. "I know exactly what's going on. People are fed up, they are angry, they're frustrated and they're bitter. And they want to see a change in Washington." 
Clinton spokesman Phil Singer said Friday night, "Instead of apologizing for offending small-town America, Senator Obama chose to repeat and embrace the comments he made earlier this week." 
Tucker Bounds, a spokesman for McCain, said Friday: "Only an elitist would say that people vote their values only out of frustration. ... You can't be more out of touch than that."

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/voice_your_choice/BO76513/


----------



## kwflatbed

April 12, 2008, 6:09 pm *Clinton Portrays Herself as a Pro-Gun Churchgoer*

By Julie Bosman


VALPARAISO, Ind. - Senator Hillary Rodham Clinton managed to co-opt Mr. Obama's message of hope and optimism, beginning a speech in Valparaiso, Ind., by talking about how positive and "fundamentally optimistic" Americans are. 
"We don't get bogged down and looking back - we're always looking forward," she said, as heavy applause nearly drowned out her words. "Whatever obstacle we see, we get over it. Whatever challenge we have, we meet it. We're the problem-solvers, we're the innovators, we're the people who make the better future." 
For the third time since Mr. Obama's remarks were made public Friday night, Mrs. Clinton criticized him at length, saying his comments seemed "kind of elitist and out of touch." 
"I disagree with Senator Obama's assertion that people in our country cling to guns and have certain attitudes about immigration or trade simply out of frustration," she said. 
She described herself as a pro-gun churchgoer, recalling that her father taught her how to shoot a gun when she was a young girl and said that her faith "is the faith of my parents and my grandparents."

http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/04/12/clinton-portrays-herself-as-a-pro-gun-churchgoer/

*FLASHBACK: HILLARY 1999: Lobbies for Massive Gun Control...*

*Hillary Clinton Appeals For Gun Control Lobbying *

By KATHARINE Q. SEELYE 
Published: May 9, 1999

Stepping up the Clinton Administration's campaign against gun violence, Hillary Rodham Clinton used an emotional White House ceremony today to call on Americans to press Congress to ''buck the gun lobby'' and pass several gun control measures. 
Today's event, pegged to Mother's Day, which is Sunday, was held in the formal East Room of the White House and featured three parents of children killed or wounded by gunfire. They included Tom Mauser, whose son Daniel was killed last month in the shooting rampage in Littleton, Colo. His story of waiting for word about his son's fate brought Mrs. Clinton nearly to tears as she took the podium and gravely addressed an audience of other parents who had lost their children in shootings. 
The Senate is to begin debate next week on a number of gun control measures, some of which mirror proposals offered recently by President Clinton. ''The senators need to hear from all of us,'' Mrs. Clinton said. She urged voters ''to give them the encouragement to do what they know is right and to remind them that there are many, many millions of American voters and citizens who will stand behind political leaders who are brave enough to buck the gun lobby, wherever that may take us, so that they will vote for the measures that we know will save lives.'' 
Mrs. Clinton was as careful as her husband has been to say that there are many causes of violence and that parents need to take responsibility for their children's behavior. But Mrs. Clinton, who is considering running for the Senate from New York, where gun control is popular, has also been more forceful than the President in directly taking on the powerful gun lobby in the aftermath of the Littleton killings. 
In contrast with her remarks today, for example, the President, speaking at a fund-raiser in Houston Friday night, said that while he was pressing for more gun control laws, ''I hope we can avoid yet another big fight in Washington between the N.R.A. and others.'' He has said in the past that the association's campaign against certain lawmakers who supported his gun control measures had cost Democrats control of the House in 1994. 
Still, a split between the National Rifle Association and ''others'' -- including its traditional allies -- is looming. Spokesmen for the American Shooting Sports Council and the National Shooting Sports Council, which represent gun manufacturers, say they have agreed in principle to back five of President Clinton's proposals to clamp down on access to guns, although they are waiting to see the exact language. 
The five proposals would: raise the age limit for possessing a handgun to 21 from 18, while still allowing exemptions for hunting, employment and ranching; extend background checks to those who buy guns at gun shows, provided that the records are eventually expunged; ban juveniles who are convicted of violent felonies from ever owning a gun; prosecute parents if they recklessly or negligently allow a gun to fall into the hands of children who use it to commit a crime, and expand the Government's gun tracing program, underway in 35 cities, to 75 cities. 
The move signals a breach within the powerful firearms community over tactics as the manufacturers take steps to try to appease public officials and tamp down the trend among cities to sue gun makers to recover the medical and social costs of gun violence. 
Such a split within the pro-gun community could isolate the rifle association and help gun opponents portray it as an extremist organization, although whether it undermines the association's political hold on lawmakers remains to be seen. The White House seems to be trying to take advantage of that possible opening, scheduling a conference on violence for Monday and inviting the gun makers but not the high-profile officials of the rifle association. 
The five proposals emerged from discussions last year between the gun industry and the U.S. Conference of Mayors. The industry has been working with several of the mayors, notably Ed Rendell of Philadelphia, to try to show a good-faith effort to reduce youth access to firearms. So far, Philadelphia has held off from joining seven other cities in filing potentially expensive law suits against the gun manufacturers.
After the rampage in Littleton, the largest mass murder in an American school, Senator Joseph I. Lieberman, Democrat of Connecticut, called for a White House summit on youth violence. Robert A. Ricker, executive director of the American Shooting Sports Council, wrote to Mr. Lieberman saying his group wanted to participate in such a summit and would support certain restrictions. 
President Clinton then announced a package of anti-gun measures, many of which had been advanced by the mayors. In bits and pieces, Mr. Ricker and Robert Delfay, president of the National Shooting Sports Council, backed some of those proposals, although they, with the rifle association, still oppose two that the Administration considers vital -- restricting handgun sales to one a month per person and reinstituting a waiting period before a gun can be bought. 
The White House then set a summit for Monday on youth and violence. In preparation, Bruce Reed, Mr. Clinton's domestic policy adviser, invited Mr. Ricker and Mr. Delfay to the White House, and they met for 90 minutes last Tuesday to discuss the legislative proposals. Also at the meeting was Paul Jannuzzo, general counsel for Glock Inc., the pistol maker. 
''For purposes of the Monday meeting, we are concentrating on just those issues where we have been able to potentially agree,'' Mr. Ricker said today. 
Pointedly not invited to Monday's seminar were the figures most identified with the National Rifle Association -- Charlton Heston, the association's president, and Wayne LaPierre, executive vice president. Instead, the White Hosue invited a member of the association's board, Bill Brewster, a former Republican Congressman from Oklahoma and now a lobbyist in Washington. Mr. Reed described Mr. Brewster, who has gone duck hunting with Mr. Clinton, as ''an old friend of the President's.'' 
The rifle association is planning its own event on Monday to discuss its legislative agenda. This consists primarily of calling for better enforcement of existing laws.

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpa...93AA35756C0A96F958260&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=1


----------



## kwflatbed

*For Obama and McCain, the Bitter and the Sweet*
*

*By Dana Milbank
Tuesday, April 15, 2008; A03



So much for the liberal media.

John McCain and Barack Obama both appeared before the nation's newspaper editors yesterday. The putative Republican presidential nominee was given a box of doughnuts and a standing ovation. The likely Democratic nominee was likened to a terrorist.
At a luncheon for the editors hosted by the Associated Press, AP Chairman Dean Singleton quizzed Obama about whether he would send more troops to Afghanistan, where "Obama bin Laden is still at large?"
"I think that was _Osama_ bin Laden," the candidate answered.
"If I did that, I'm so sorry!" Singleton said.
"This," Obama told the editors, is "part of the exercise that I've been going through over the last 15 months."
Bitter, are we?
The past few days have left a bad taste in the mouth of the Democratic front-runner. In his worst gaffe of the campaign, he asserted (in San Francisco!) that Middle Americans have turned to God and guns and against immigrants because they are "bitter" about their economic lot.
That let Hillary Clinton and McCain portray Obama as a member of the effete elite, alongside John Kerry (Turnbull & Asser shirts) and John Edwards ($400 haircuts). Regular gal Clinton (Wellesley '69, Yale Law '73, family income $109 million since her husband left the White House) even made the point by tossing back a shot of Crown Royal at a bar in Indiana on Saturday night.
To shed the elitist label and regain his common-man credentials, Obama picked an inauspicious venue -- the annual gathering of the media elite, the American Society of Newspaper Editors. The result is likely to make the Democrat even more bitter. On the same day, the two media darlings of the presidential election cycle came to address their base -- and McCain easily bested his likely opponent.
McCain's moderators, the AP's Ron Fournier and Liz Sidoti, greeted McCain with a box of Dunkin' Donuts. "We spend quite a bit of time with you on the back of the Straight Talk Express asking you questions, and what we've decided to do today was invite everyone else along on the ride," Sidoti explained. "We even brought you your favorite treat."
McCain opened the offering. "Oh, yes, with sprinkles!" he said.
Sidoti passed him a cup. "A little coffee with a little cream and a little sugar," she said.
The dueling appearances by McCain and Obama nicely captured the current dynamic in the presidential cycle. McCain, his nomination secure, had the luxury to joke and pander. Obama, wounded by the Democrats' internecine fighting, was defensive and somber.
Singleton, Obama's moderator, pointed out that a new poll showed the Democrat had lost the 10-point lead over McCain that he had in February. "The fact that our contest is still going on means that John McCain comes in here, and he's feeling pretty good," Obama answered. "He can be a little more deliberate and pace himself. And that probably explains the close in the polls."
McCain was indeed in high spirits as he entered the ballroom and invited the editors' "questions, comments or insults." Reading from a teleprompter, McCain said he was among friends. "I made a decision to be as accessible to the press as the press would prefer me to be, and perhaps even more than they would prefer." Accepting the doughnuts, McCain had a gift for the editors, too -- his support for a law shielding reporters from identifying their sources.
This left everybody in a good mood for the criticism of Obama that McCain tacked on the end of his speech. Americans don't "turn to their religious faith and cultural traditions out of resentment," he said. The candidate then took a seat with the two AP reporters and crossed his legs casually for the questions. Asked about his advanced age, he pretended to nod off in his chair. "Watch me campaign," he challenged. "Come on the bus again, my friends, all of you."
McCain got a standing ovation -- an honor Obama did not receive when his turn came two hours later.
The room and crowd were larger for Obama. The atmosphere was colder (this time, editors had to pass through metal detectors) and more formal (wine on each table and flowers on the dais). And the candidate was uncharacteristically flat.
"I know that I've kept a lot of you guys busy this weekend with the comments I made last week. Some of you might even be a little bitter about that," he joked, before plodding his way through an earnest apology ("I regret some of the words I chose"), an angry countercharge ("If I had to carry the banner for eight years of George Bush's failures, I'd be looking for something else to talk about, too") and a recitation of his commoner bona fides ("My mother had to use food stamps at one point").
But the combination failed to change the subject. The first question: "Can a Democrat talk about guns, God and immigration without getting in trouble?"
"I actually think it's possible," said the candidate.
Recent experience, however, argues otherwise. And Obama couldn't hide his pique -- particularly when the moderator asked if Clinton should "step aside."
"I have tried to figure out how to show restraint," he said, to avoid harming the ultimate nominee. "Senator Clinton may not feel that she can afford to be as constrained. But I'm sure that Senator Clinton feels like she's doing me a great favor, because she's been deploying most of the arguments that the Republican Party will be using against me in November."
Not that he's bitter about it.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/04/14/AR2008041402633_pf.html


----------



## GuyS

The first candidate that is willing to take the AXE to the overabused welfare system has my undying loyalty.


----------



## kttref

i'm at the point where i'll vote for anyone who can bully the oil companies into lowering the damn price of gas...some of us actually have to drive to work! f'ers...


----------



## kwflatbed

*The Danish View

*Comment from Denmark on the 2008 U.S. Presidential election: 
On one side, you have a b*tch who is a lawyer, married to a lawyer, and a lawyer who is married to a b*tch who is a lawyer.

On the other side, you have a true war hero married to a woman with a large chest who owns a beer distributorship.​Heh.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

kwflatbed said:


> *The Danish View*
> 
> Comment from Denmark on the 2008 U.S. Presidential election: On one side, you have a b*tch who is a lawyer, married to a lawyer, and a lawyer who is married to a b*tch who is a lawyer.​
> On the other side, you have a true war hero married to a woman with a large chest who owns a beer distributorship.​Heh.
> 
> http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


Lets see, a war hero, free beer, a wife 25 years younger, he's got my vote


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama says we should just move on

*

**
Reminiscent of another Democrat pol caught with his pants down, Barack Obama and his chief Marxist dialectician, Michelle, think that us little people *should now ignore Barry's long time association with Rev. Jeremiah Wright and just move on*:

Democrat Barack Obama and his wife said Thursday the public is tired of hearing about incendiary remarks by their former pastor, as they sought to put the controversy that has rocked his presidential campaign to rest.

"We hear time and time again voters are tired of this," Michelle Obama said in an interview the couple gave to NBC's "Today" show.

"They don't want to hear about this division, they want to know what are we going to do to move beyond these issues," she said. "And what made me feel proud of Barack in this situation is that he is trying to move us as a nation beyond these conversations that divide."
...

"I think that this is about all I'm going to say on this issue, and I think we're going to close this chapter and move into the next phase of this election. With that, I'm hoping that we'll talk about something else."
​Here's the problem, Barry. If we believe you, you spent twenty years swapping spit with Jeremiah Wright and never noticed he was a wacko which makes you seem rather less than perceptive, if you know what I mean. On the other hand, if you are lying, then you are a more than few fries short of a Happy Meal too and that makes you damn dangerous. So faced with the question as to whether you are a dullard or a moonbat, us little people are very interested in your ole pal Jeremiah and all your other old chums like William Ayers and Tony Rezko.

C'mon Barry, tell us some more about old times. We love to hear about it!

http://countrystore.blogspot.com/2008/05/obama-says-we-should-just-move-on.html


----------



## CJIS

*Obama wins Guam caucuses by just 7 votes over Clinton*
*ABC News - 47 minutes ago*
AP Barack Obama defeated Hillary Rodham Clinton by seven votes in the Guam Democratic presidential caucuses Saturday. The count of more than 4500 ballots took all night.

Just goes to show you every vote does count.


----------



## CJIS

*Barack Obama wants to be president of these 57 United States*

*Barack Obama wants to be president of these 57 United States*

_latimesblogs.latimes.com -_ "It is wonderful to be back in Oregon," Obama said. "Over the last 15 months, we've traveled to every corner of the United States. I've now been in 57 states? I think one left to go. Alaska and Hawaii, I was not allowed to go to even though I really wanted to visit, but my staff would not justify it."

57?


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: Barack Obama wants to be president of these 57 United States*

*Even if you count the 6 US Territories, he's still got one too many. Maybe if elected he'll start his own state where all the moonbats can move to. ObamaLand. ** 
American Samoa 
Federated States of Micronesia 
Guam
Midway Islands 
Puerto Rico 
U.S. Virgin Islands
*


----------



## kwflatbed

*HILL-BILLIES FOR CLINTON!*

*West Virginia country folk keep distance from Obama: 'I heard he's a Muslim ...*

_*Obama Willing to Debate McCain at Town Halls This Summer...*_

*Michelle Vetoes Hillary for VP ...*

*Group pushing Clinton as VP choice -- tied to her campaign...*

*Conyers 'very worried' about Clinton...*

*Voter ID Battle Shifts to Proof of Citizenship...*


----------



## kwflatbed

T-shirts sold by Mulligan's Food & Spirits show the character Curious George above Barack Obama's name.

Cobb bar protested as racist for Obama T-shirts
Mulligan's selling shirts with 'Curious George' picture

By CHRISTIAN BOONE
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
Published on: 05/13/08 
Marietta tavern owner Mike Norman says the T-shirts he's peddling, featuring cartoon chimp Curious George peeling a banana, with "Obama in '08" scrolled underneath, are "cute." But to a coalition of critics, the shirts are an insulting exploitation of racial stereotypes from generations past.
"It's time to put an end to this," said Rich Pellegrino, a Mableton resident and director of the Cobb-Cherokee Immigrant Alliance. It was among the organizations planning to gather outside Mulligan's Bar and Grill Tuesday afternoon to protest the "racist and highly offensive" shirts.

"There's no place for these views, not in this day and age," he said.
Just down the street from Marietta's famous Big Chicken, Mulligan's has carved a provocative niche in an increasingly multicultural area, thanks to its owner's ultra-conservative political views. If you live in Marietta, it's impossible not to know what's on Norman's mind, as he posts his views on signs in front of Mulligan's.
Among his recent musings: "I wish Hillary had married OJ," "No habla espanol - and never will" and the standard "I.N.S. Agents eat free."
"I'm saying out loud what everyone in this town whispers," Norman said.
Whatever residents think of the signs, organized opposition to his blunt commentaries - ongoing for 16 years - had been nonexistent. No longer, says Pellegrino, who, though familiar with Norman's politics, said he was still surprised by the stark imagery of the Obama T-shirts.
"There's a lot of people hurt by this," he said.
Norman said those offended are "hunting for a reason to be mad" and insisted he is "not a racist."
Why picture Obama as Curious George? "Look at him . . . the hairline, the ears, he looks just like Curious George," Norman said.
He said it's just a coincidence that the character he chose for the T-shirt is a monkey. Norman said proceeds raised from sales of the T-shirts will be donated to the Muscular Dystrophy Association.
The Southern Christian Leadership Conference, the Nation of Islam and the Georgia Association of Latino Elected Officials were among the organizations represented at Tuesday's rally.
"Mulligan's is promoting and selling racially offensive T-shirts, and Marietta and Cobb County residents and taxpayers abhor and cannot condone, any longer, this type of divisive and incendiary behavior in our community," said Jerry Gonzalez, executive director of GALEO.
Pellegrino said Mulligan's is giving Marietta a bad name, adding that the critics intend to remain vocal.
"These T-shirts were almost a godsend," he said. "We're a coalition now, and we're very determined."

http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/cobb/stories/2008/05/13/mulligans_0514.html










In this December 2007 photo, a sign at Mulligan's Food & Spirits on Roswell Road in Marietta says 'I Wish Hillary Had Married O.J.'


----------



## kwflatbed

*Rumor mill keeps Obama on defense*

By Christina Bellantoni 
May 14, 2008

Sen. Barack Obama says he is well-prepared to battle false smears and Republican attacks on his religion and patriotism, but various rumors have permeated so deeply into the electorate that they present a general election challenge for the likely Democratic presidential nominee.

From state to state, voters who support Mr. Obama's rivals regularly cite information gleaned from e-mails that falsely claim that he is a Muslim or that he doesn't respect the Pledge of Allegiance.

"His name scares me, his background scares me," said Terri Knowles, a grandmother from Tippecanoe County, Ind. She voted for Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton last week and said that if Mr. Obama wins the nomination, she will sit out the November election.

This week in West Virginia, the rumor mill was working at full tilt, flagging the work the Obama campaign faces to set the record straight before November and highlighting the hurdles of urban-myth attacks on candidates.

Mr. Obama - who is Christian and says the Pledge of Allegiance regularly - sometimes shrugs off questions about the rumors with jokes, but he increasingly has been forced to quash them outright. He said the e-mails have been "systematically fed into the bloodstream" before a state holds an election, indicating that "it is not just a random sort of viral thing."

"This is a dirty trick that folks are playing on voters," he said.

Missouri voters were receiving the e-mails before the Feb. 5 primary. One contained the false rumor about Mr. Obama's faith and erroneously claimed he was not sworn into office on the Bible.

"Do you want this man leading our country?" the e-mail asks. "If you do not ever forward anything else, please forward this to all your contacts."

In Pennsylvania, Republican Margaret Miller of Newmanstown told Mr. Obama in a diner that she "had to ask" about the rumor: "I'm going to ask you why you didn't salute the flag."

He explained, "We were singing the 'Star-Spangled Banner' and the flag wasn't in front of me, the flag was behind me." He added that he was looking at the singer and that he always honors the flag.

Earlier this month during a town hall at the fairgrounds in South Bend, Ind., a man asked the Democrat: "I've been reading on the Internet that you believe as an American we should not have to pledge allegiance to the flag. Is that true?"

Mr. Obama dismissed the e-mail as "a smear campaign that they've been running since the beginning of the campaign" and noted that he says the Pledge when presiding in the U.S. Senate.

"You can catch it on videotape," he said. "I've been saying the Pledge since I was 3 years old. Don't believe that stuff."

Before closing his 50-second answer to a question that voters have had in each state, he chuckled and added a new line: "If you ever get these letters from Nigeria saying that they've got a lot of money for you, don't give 'em your bank account number."

The answer earned him laughter, but it's the people who don't get a chance to hear his explanation that he will have to reach if he wants to win them over in a general election against presumptive Republican nominee Sen. John McCain.

Marjorie Hershey, a political science professor at Indiana University in Bloomington, said the e-mails that also flooded her state before the primary are "damaging" because there is a "lack of information about Obama."

"It has worried a number of people," she said, also theorizing that although the e-mails may originate from "right-wing" groups aiming to defeat Mr. Obama, it is difficult to estimate their spread because they are forwarded through the limitless boundaries of the Internet.

Sen. John Kerry, the 2004 Democratic nominee, said he lost his race against President Bush in part because he wasn't able to respond quickly to the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth. He said he isn't worried about Mr. Obama.

"You have to be responding with the truth in the same amount, if not more, and that is something Barack has already done effectively," Mr. Kerry told reporters last week, adding that Mr. Obama has "beat back" the "Internet rumors."

Aware of the challenge, Mr. Obama now mentions his grandfather's service in the Army under Gen. George S. Patton during World War II in nearly every campaign stop. He also outlines his family's Kansas roots and his father-in-law's working-class struggle before ending his speeches by saying, "God bless America."

When talking about the need for a new GI Bill of Rights and taking care of Americans, Mr. Obama says his candidacy "all traces back to the values that my grandparents passed on to me."

In a speech to North Carolina Democrats recently, he mocked the rumors and the dust-up over his former pastor's anti-American sermons as distractions.

"I notice that over the last couple of weeks there's been an attempt to make [the campaign] about me. 'You know he doesn't wear a flag pin, he's got a funny name, that ex-pastor of his, that's a problem.' I understand this," he said, using that as an opening for "saying a little something about my values, my character."

But in West Virginia yesterday, exit polls showed that two in 10 voters think the senator shares the views of the Rev. Jeremiah A. Wright Jr. "a lot" while three in 10 think he shares his former pastor's views "somewhat."

The concern over the Pledge of Allegiance comes from a phony e-mail that includes a photograph of Mr. Obama, New Mexico Gov. Bill Richardson and Mrs. Clinton standing in front of an oversized U.S. flag at Sen. Tom Harkin's Steak Fry in Iowa last summer. Mr. Richardson and Mrs. Clinton have their hands on their hearts; Mr. Obama's are folded in front of him. The e-mails falsely claim this was during the Pledge, but as video from the event proves, the photo was taken during the national anthem.

Dozens of Web sites have emerged to disprove the false rumors, including video of Mr. Obama leading the Pledge in the Senate chamber and pointing out that many people at sporting events do not put their hands on their hearts during the national anthem, but his campaign has done little to go on offense.

A Google search for the words "Obama" and "pledge" produces more that 400,000 hits, but the campaign has not purchased relatively inexpensive sponsored Google links urging voters to get the truth.

The campaign also has not produced a Web ad debunking the claims, but BarackObama.com prominently features a "Know the facts on Barack Obama's patriotism" link, refuting the e-mails.

"Obama Is a Patriot Who Loves His Flag and His Country," the campaign site declares, noting the Democrat "voted to require the Pledge to be recited in schools" as an Illinois state senator in 2001 and 2002.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080514/NATION/513535543/1001

*HE'S BACK: Pastor Manning says Oprah, Obama, Rev Wright are 'Trinity of Hell'...** Video*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama-Wright Much Closer Than Pretended*

Through painstaking research of Rev. Jeremiah Wright's church magazine, Tom Blumer at BizzyBlog and Stanley Kurtz of the Weekly Standard have collected a trophy case of evidence that Barack Obama was not telling the truth when he said he didn't know what was being preached at Trinity United Church of Christ (TUCC).

For those who delude themselves about Obama's spiritual roots and believe the story that he was only a worshipper of Jesus Christ at TUCC without knowledge of Rev. Wright's radical Marxist black liberation theology, think again after reading here.

Furthermore, seventeen TUCC magazines with cover images, called _Trumpet Newsmagazine_, tell of the history of thought at the church and of Rev. Wright. Sorry, but I can't believe that Barack Obama never picked up and read the church magazine -- especially when his is the featured cover picture on several issues.










Some may continue to rationalize Obama's mendacity as truth, but I would contend that he was shoulders-deep in the muck of anti-American and hate-****** rhetoric at TUCC and his assertions to the contrary are false.

Of course, this all leads to the unasked question of why did Obama stay with the congregation for twenty years. Unfortunately, as long as the mainstream media lets Obama get away with feigning ignorance about the agenda at TUCC, the question won't be asked.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## CJIS

*Edwards rules out vice presidential run with Obama*
*Reuters - 3 hours ago*
By David Alexander WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Former presidential contender John Edwards said on Friday he would not be Democratic front-runner Barack Obama's running mate, but did not rule out taking a role in an Obama administration.


----------



## Guest

*obama avoiding a gunman*

Speaking before a National Rifle Association convention today, former Republican presidential candidate Mike Huckabee - and ardent supporter of Sen. John McCain's (R-AZ) campaign - was interrupted by an "unexpected offstage noise" and commented that perhaps Sen. Barack Obama (D-IL) was ducking a gunman: 
"That was Barack Obama, he just tripped off a chair, he's getting ready to speak," said the former Arkansas governor, to audience laughter. "*Somebody aimed a gun at him and he dove for the floor*."​Politico's Ben Smith notes, "Joking about Obama getting shot at is probably not the fast track to veephood."

http://thinkprogress.org/2008/05/16/huckabee-makes-joke-about-obama-avoiding-a-gunman/

ROFLMAO :mrgreen:


----------



## kwflatbed

*Passing along another e-mail*

Food for thought........ 
This email comes in three parts:

Part 1 
In just one year. Remember the election in 2006? Thought you might like 
to read the following:

A little over one year ago:

1) Consumer confidence stood at a 2 1/2 year high;

2) Regular gasoline sold for $2.19 a gallon;

3) The unemployment rate was 4.5%.

Since voting in a Democratic Congress in 2006 we have seen:

1) Consumer confidence plummet;

2) The cost of regular gasoline soar to over $3.50 a gallon;

3) Unemployment is up to 5% (a 10% increase);

4) American households have seen $2.3 trillion in equity value evaporate 
(stock and mutual fund losses);

5) Americans have seen their home equity drop by $1.2 trillion dollars;

6) 1% of American homes are in foreclosure.

IF YOU RECALL OUR OWN HOMEGROWN GRANDMOTHER, ONE NANCY PELOSI PROMISED US LOWER GAS PRICES AND AN ACTION CAMPAIGN TO CHANGE OUR DEPENDENCE ON FOREIGN OIL. SINCE THEN WE HAVE HEARD ABOUT THE WIND MILL. BIO FUELS WHICH IS RESPONSIBLE FOR 20-30% INCREASE IN THE PRICE OF FOOD. FARMS CONVERTING TO PRODUCING ONLY CORN WHICH CREATED AN ADDITIONAL 10-15% INCREASE IN THE PRICE OF FOOD. BROKE OFF NEGOTIATIONS WITH COLUMBIA. HAS NOT ALLOWED DRILLING IN ALASKA OR THE GULF. AND WANTS TO END RELATIONS, VIA NAFTA, WITH MEXICO AND CANADA. AND SHE WAS ABLE TO DO THIS IS LESS THAN TWO YEARS. IMAGINE ANOTHER FOUR WITH HER AND 
ONE OF HER HENCHMAN.

America voted for change in 2006, and we got it! Remember, it's Congress that makes law not the President. He has to work with what's handed to 
him.

Quote of the Day........'My friends, we live in the greatest nation in the history of the world. I hope you'll join with me as we try to change it.' -- Barack Obama

Part 2: 
Taxes...Whether Democrat or a Republican you will find these statistics enlightening and amazing. 
_http://www.taxfoundation.org/publications/show/151.html_ 
(http://www.taxfoundation.org/publications/show/151.html) > _www.taxfoundation.org/publications/show/151.html_ 
(http://www.taxfoundation.org/publications/show/151.html)

Taxes under Clinton Taxes under Bush 2008 
Single making 30K - tax $8,400 Single making 30K - tax $4,500 Single making 50K - tax $14,000 Single making 50K - tax $12,500 Single making 75K - tax $23,250 Single making 75K - tax $18,750 Married making 60K - tax $16,800 Married making 60K- tax $9,000 Married making 75K - tax $21,000 Married making 75K - tax $18,750 Married making 125K - tax $38,750 Married making 125K - tax $31,250

Both democratic candidates will return to the higher tax rates. It is amazing how many people that fall into the categories above think Bush is screwing them and Bill Clinton was the greatest President ever. If Obama or Hillary are elected, they both say they will repeal the Bush tax cuts and a good portion of the people that fall into the categories above can't wait for it to happen. This is like the movie, The Sting with Paul Newman; you scam somebody 
out of some money and they don't even know what happened. 
PART 3: You think the war in Iraq is costing us too much? Read this: 
Boy, am I confused. I have been hammered with the propaganda that it is the Iraq war and the war on terror that is bankrupting us. I now find that to be RIDICULOUS. I hope the following 14 reasons are forwarded over and over again until they are read so many times that the reader gets sick of reading them. I have included the URL's for verification of all the following facts.

1. $11 Billion to $22 billion is spent on welfare to illegal aliens each year by state governments. 
Verify at: <_http://tinyurl.com/zob77_ (http://tinyurl.com/zob77) > _http://tinyurl.com/zob77_ (http://tinyurl.com/zob77)

2. $2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens. 
verify at: <_http://www.cis....org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html_ 
(http://www.cis....org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html) > _http://www.cis....org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html_ 
(http://www.cis....org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html)

3. $2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens. 
Verify at: _http://www.cis....org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html_ 
(http://www.cis....org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html) _http://www.cis....org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html_ 
(http://www.cis....org/articles/2004/fiscalexec.html)

4. $12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally and they cannot speak a word of English! 
verify at: _http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.0.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.0.html) _http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.0.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.0.html)

5. $17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies. 
Verify at <_http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html) > _http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html)

6. $3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens. 
Verify at: _http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html) 
_http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html)

7. 30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens. 
Verify at: <_http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html) > _http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html)

8. $90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for Welfare & social services by the American taxpayers. 
Verify at: <_http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html) > _http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://premium.cnn.com/TRANSCIPTS/0610/29/ldt.01.html)

9. $200 Billion Dollars a year in suppressed American wages are caused by the illegal aliens. 
Verify at: <_http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html) > _http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html)

10. The illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children, are going to make a huge additional crime problem in the US. 
Verify at: <_http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html) > _http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html_ 
(http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0606/12/ldt.01.html)

11. During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border; also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S from the Southern border. 
Verify at: Homeland Security Report: _http://tinyurl.com/t9sht_ 
(http://tinyurl.com/t9sht) _http://tinyurl.com/t9sht_ (http://tinyurl.com/t9sht)

12. The National Policy Institute, 'estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period.' 
Verify at: <_http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf_ 
(http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf) > _http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf_ 
(http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf)

13. In 2006 illegal aliens sent home $45 BILLION in remittances back to their countries of origin. 
Verify at: _http://www.rense.com/general75/niht.htm_ 
(http://www.rense.com/general75/niht.htm) 
_http://www.rense.com/general75/niht.htm_ 
(http://www.rense.com/general75/niht.htm) 
14. 'The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States.' 
Verify at: <_http://www.drdsk.com/articleshtml_ 
(http://www.drdsk.com/articleshtml) > _http://www.drdsk.com/articleshtml_ (http://www.drdsk.com/articleshtml)

The total cost is a whopping $338.3 BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR. Are we THAT stupid? If this doesn't bother you then just delete the message. 
If, on the other hand, it does raise the hair on the back of your neck, I hope you forward it to every legal resident in the country including every representative in Washington, D.C. - five times a week for as long as it takes to restore some semblance of intelligence in our policies and enforcement thereof.


----------



## j809




----------



## Guest

I like whomever would have the best chance of preserving the Union (either McCain or Obama). I voted for McCain in the primary but in regards to the general election, I'm reserving my judgement till after the debates. During a period of time in which our country is the most divided since the Civil War while considering the geopolitical climate with Russia, China and the Middle east (even now with there being a European Union). What's paramount to me is a preservation of the Union.


----------



## kttref

Most people would rather preserve freedom...but you go with the union..have fun with that...I'm gonna vote for freedom.


----------



## kwflatbed

Monday News:










*Subdued...*

*NYT MONDAY: Clinton defeat brings 'reckoning for women'... *

*IT'S THE MEDIA, STUPID...*

*Obama warns seniors on Social Security ...*

*Obama tells Tenn Republicans: 'Lay off my wife'...* 

*Rival Dem Camps Plan Inevitable Merger...*

*Strategy...*

*McCain sees right-of-center nation as he moves against Obama...*

*McCain to lean heavily on powerhouse fundraising of Republican National Committee... *

*Shortlist on Running Mates...*


----------



## Guest

kttref said:


> Most people would rather preserve freedom...but you go with the union..have fun with that...I'm gonna vote for freedom.


I'd much rather preserve freedom but from my point of view it would be placing the cart before the horse. If we don't have a strong union (with someone who would be effective uniting red states and blue states alike along with being skilled in international diplomacy), we could loose our freedoms if we were to fall to Islamic-Fascism or even who knows what may be on the horizon with China or Russia. If we were to fall to any variety of fascism or a resurgence of communism then we'd loose our most basic of freedoms. As with freedom I'd love to have peace. I would have loved to have been in in the movements of racial and gender equality during the 1960's but if the Cold War had been lost, those freedoms and those peaces wouldn't even be relevant.


----------



## kwflatbed

Grasshopper said:


> I'd much rather preserve freedom but from my point of view it would be placing the cart before the horse. If we don't have a strong union (with someone who would be effective uniting red states and blue states alike along with being skilled in international diplomacy), we could loose our freedoms if we were to fall to Islamic-Fascism or even who knows what may be on the horizon with China or Russia. If we were to fall to any variety of fascism or a resurgence of communism then we'd loose our most basic of freedoms. As with freedom I'd love to have peace. I would have loved to have been in in the movements of racial and gender equality during the 1960's but if the Cold War had been lost, those freedoms and those peaces wouldn't even be relevant.


With this post and some of your other postings you really think the Jr senator from Ill. has the knowledge, skill and experience to run this country ?????
If this is so I really need some of what you are drinking.


----------



## Guest

He just might. I'm sure just as many were skeptical of Lincoln. I'm reserving judgement till after I hear the debates of the best two candidates (unless of course Ms. Clinton finds a way in then it's an easy choice...breaking the highest of "glass ceilings" isn't worth having her in the oval office). I think Fred Thompson or even Ron Paul weren't all that bad either. I was surprised that neither of them made much of a dent in the primary.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> With this post and some of your other postings you really think the Jr senator from Ill. has the knowledge, skill and experience to run this country ?????
> If this is so I really need some of what you are drinking.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


>


Delta, are you stealing my thunder?


----------



## Guest

Don't worry 5-0. You get an A for Absolute originality.


----------



## kwflatbed

Click here: Eyeblast.tv - A Video Portrait Of Barack Hussein Obama 

http://www.eyeblast.tv/Public/Video.aspx?rsrcID=2036


----------



## PaulKersey

kwflatbed said:


> Click here: Eyeblast.tv - A Video Portrait Of Barack Hussein Obama


The thought of him as President is scary. What is more scary is that close to 50% of the country is going to vote for him.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Ellen DeGeneres Needles McCain on Same-Sex Marriage
*By Associated Press
CNSNews.com 
May 22, 2008

*Washington (AP) *- Republican Sen. John McCain says same-sex couples should be allowed to enter into legal agreements for insurance and other purposes, but he opposes gay marriage and believes in "the unique status of marriage between and man and a woman."

"And I know that we have a respectful disagreement on that issue," the likely Republican presidential nominee said in an interview to air Thursday on "The Ellen DeGeneres show."

McCain, who also opposes an amendment to the Constitution to ban same-sex unions, said people should be encouraged to enter into legal agreements, particularly for insurance and other areas where decisions need to be made.

DeGeneres needled McCain on the issue, arguing that she and the senator from Arizona aren't different.

Last week, after the California Supreme Court cleared the way for gay marriage in that state, DeGeneres announced on her program her engagement to longtime girlfriend Portia de Rossi.

"We are all the same people, all of us. You're no different than I am. Our love is the same," she said. "When someone says, 'You can have a contract, and you'll still have insurance, and you'll get all that,' it sounds to me like saying, 'Well, you can sit there, you just can't sit there.'

"It feels like we are not, you know, we aren't owed the same things and the same wording," DeGeneres said.

McCain said he's heard her "articulate that position in a very eloquent fashion. We just have a disagreement. And I, along with many, many others, wish you every happiness."

DeGeneres steered the conversation back toward the humor she's known for. "So, you'll walk me down the aisle? Is that what you're saying?" she asked.

"Touche," McCain said.


http://www.cnsnews.com/ViewCulture.asp?Page=/Culture/archive/200805/CUL20080522b.html


----------



## CJIS

*McCain Rejects Pastor's Support*
*Wall Street Journal - 2 hours ago*
By ELIZABETH HOLMES and SUZANNE SATALINE John McCain rejected the endorsement of the Rev. John C. Hagee Thursday after an old sermon was unearthed in which the evangelical pastor seemed to suggest that God had created the Holocaust to drive Jews to *...*


----------



## kwflatbed

*The campaign so far

*McCain could win big in November:

"It sounds crazy at first. Amid dire reports about the toxic political environment for Republican candidates and the challenges facing John McCain, many top GOP strategists believe he can defeat Barack Obama - and by a margin exceeding President Bush's Electoral College victory in 2004. At first blush, McCain's recent rough patch and the considerable financial disadvantage confronting him make such predictions seem absurd. Indeed, as Republicans experience their worst days since Watergate, those same GOP strategists are reticent to publicly tout the prospect of a sizable McCain victory for fear of looking foolish. But the contours of the electoral map, combined with McCain's unique strengths and the nature of Obama's possible vulnerabilities, have led to a cautious and muted optimism that McCain could actually surpass Bush's 35-electoral-vote victory in 2004. Though they expect he would finish far closer to Obama in the popular vote, the thinking is that he could win by as many 50 electoral votes."

McCain has nationwide edge over Obama, poll shows:

"Rasmussen Reports' Daily Tracking Poll has John McCain leading Barack Obama 46% to 42% nationally, the first time in weeks that either candidate has had a lead of four points or more. McCain leads Hillary Clinton 47%-44% in the poll; Rasmussen's daily tracking results are reported on a four-day rolling average based on interviews with 1,600 likely voters. The margin of error is plus or minus 3 percentage points. Pollsters say McCain's lead "can be traced directly to the fact that just 66% of Democrats say they will vote for Obama at this time" and 23% of Democrats say if the election were held now, they'd vote for McCain. Another 11% say they'd go for some other candidate or remain undecided... "The numbers for Florida and Ohio are good news for Sen. John McCain and should be worrisome for Sen. Barack Obama. That is especially true about Ohio, which decided the 2004 election. Ohio's economy is worse than the rest of the country and the Republican brand there is in disrepute. McCain's Buckeye lead may be a sign that nationally this may not be the easy Democratic walk to the White House that many expected," said Peter A. Brown, assistant director of the Quinnipiac University Polling Institute."

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## KozmoKramer

Obama is a Socialist and a pacifist.
Should he win, you would wish, no BEG for 1976 all over again.
He bows to the alter of the UN far more than Kerry ever would.
McCain isn't my first choice, but he is an American hero and a Patriot. McCain in 2008!!
(Just keep an eye out for the flood of illegals...)


----------



## kwflatbed

*Is Obama on Drugs?

*Seriously, is Obama on drugs? . Dr Jack Wheeler just called for Obama to be drug tested. I think he's right and no, I am not referring to the Sinclair's sex and drug allegations.The mental mistakes Obama has been serially making are so serious a neuroscientist thinks they are consistent with the kind caused by chronic use of either amphetamines or cocaine. Wheeler makes no accusations - just says the suspicion must be allayed. We drug test employees in the work place. Shouldn't presidential candidates be held to the same basic vetting process. I mean really.

Obambi has been gaffe-ridden for some time. Another beauty occurred on May 8, 2007: In a campaign speech, he said 10,000 people had died in a tornado that hit Greensburg, Kansas a few days earlier. The death toll was 12.

In the past few weeks, however, the O-gaffes have been proliferating. On April 28 in Wilmington, North Carolina, he thought the month was "March" and that it was "nine months to November."

More here

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## dcs2244

KozmoKramer said:


> Obama is a Socialist and a pacifist.
> Should he win, you would wish, no BEG for 1976 all over again.
> He bows to the alter of the UN far more than Kerry ever would.
> McCain isn't my first choice, but he is an American hero and a Patriot. McCain in 2008!!
> (Just keep an eye out for the flood of illegals...)


Both Senator Obabma and Senator Clinton are communists (or crypto-communists), he of the Lenin variety and she of the Stalin.

Senator McCain is a socialist and internationalist (and a liar, inre immigration). An American hero and patriot? That was then and this is now. The same can be said for Benedict Arnold. Just how is a citizen who has no respect for our national sovereignity, an "open borders" zealot with Juan Hernandez on his payroll, a patriot? A Mexican patriot, perhaps.

Sorry, Koz, not buying and not voting for Senator McCain (as things stand now...things can change...).

I watched some of the LP convention on CSPAN yesterday: these people have no regard for reality. What they suggest is almost anarchy. And they are as daffy a bunch as ever hung out at Kos or DU.

America is well and truly f&cked. There are no viable candidates to stop our slide into tyranny. Some argue that Senator McCain will slow that slide: well, if past performance of "The Maverick" is any indication, I expect he will "bipartisan" us into communism more quickly than some hope. Because it's all about John McCain for him and to hell with everyone else. Truly, he is the "Manchurian Candidate".


----------



## Guest

If I can't have Huckabee, I'll settle for McCain.


----------



## dcs2244

I reject the entire republican field...I'm writing in "Zombie Reagan"...


----------



## kttref

Why is no one voting for me anymore??? I thought we had it settled.


----------



## Hb13

I'll vote for you.


----------



## kttref

Thank you...what position would you like?


----------



## billb

Republican. The Dem ticket is way too liberal for me... there are some conservative Dems out there but none running for President.


----------



## kwflatbed

Obama Resigns 20-Year Church Membership

ABARDEEN, S.D. (AP) ― Barack Obama has resigned his 20 year membership in the Trinity United Church of Christ in Chicago in the aftermath of inflammatory remarks by his longtime pastor the Rev. Jeremiah Wright and more recent fiery remarks at the church by another minister.

Obama campaign communications director Robert Gibbs said Obama had resigned from the church "over the last few days."

Campaign aides said they weren't immediately certain how the resignation took place, whether by letter or in some other fashion, and were trying to find out.

Messages left for a church spokeswoman in Chicago were not immediately returned Saturday afternoon.

The development came as Obama campaigned in South Dakota.

Obama said he disagreed with Wright but initially portrayed him as a family member he couldn't disown. The preacher had officiated at Obama's wedding and been his spiritual mentor for some 20 years.

But six weeks after Obama's well-received speech on race, Wright claimed at an appearance in Washington that the U.S. government was capable of planting AIDS in the black community, praised Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan and suggested that Obama was acting like a politician by putting his pastor at arm's length while privately agreeing with him.

Obama denounced those Wright comments as "divisive and destructive."

Comments by Wright inflamed racial tensions and posed an unwanted problem for Obama, front-runner for the Democratic presidential nomination, as he seeks to wrap up the nomination.

More recently, racially charged remarks from the same pulpit by another pastor, the Rev. Michael Pfleger, kept the controversy alive and proved the latest thorn in the side of Obama. Pfleger mocked Obama rival Hillary Rodham Clinton as a guest speaker at Obama's church.

Although Obama condemned comments by both Wright and Pfleger, the controversy has persisted.

For months, Obama has been hamstrung by the rhetoric of Wright, whose sermons blaming U.S. policies for the Sept. 11 attacks and calls of "God damn America" for its racism became fixtures on the Internet and cable news networks.

Initially, Obama said he disagreed with Wright but portrayed him as a family member he couldn't disown. The preacher had officiated at Obama's wedding and been his spiritual mentor for some 20 years.

But six weeks after Obama's well-received speech on race, Wright claimed at an appearance in Washington that the U.S. government was capable of planting AIDS in the black community, praised Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan and suggested that Obama was acting like a politician by putting his pastor at arm's length while privately agreeing with him.

On Thursday, Obama was again forced to reject another man of the cloth, this time Pfleger, who made racially charged comments mocking Clinton in a guest sermon at Obama's church.

Obama made it clear he wasn't happy with the comments-in which Pfleger pretended he was Clinton crying over "a black man stealing my show"-and said he was "deeply disappointed in Father Pfleger's divisive, backward-looking rhetoric, which doesn't reflect the country I see or the desire of people across America to come together in common cause."

Pfleger, too, issued an apology, saying he was sorry if his comments offended Clinton or anyone else.

The timing of Obama's decision was clearly planned with an eye toward Washington and the calendar. The news broke late on a Saturday and while most of the political attention was focused on the Democratic National Committee's struggle to seat delegates from Florida and Michigan.

Republican John McCain also has had his woes with religious leaders.

Earlier this month, McCain rejected endorsements from two influential but controversial televangelists, saying there is no place for their incendiary criticisms of other faiths.

McCain spurned the months-old endorsement of Texas preacher John Hagee after an audio recording surfaced in which the preacher said God sent Adolf Hitler to help Jews reach the promised land. McCain called the comment "crazy and unacceptable."

He later repudiated the support of Rod Parsley, an Ohio preacher who has sharply criticized Islam and called the religion inherently violent.

http://wbztv.com/national/barack.obama.Trinity.2.737576.html


----------



## kttref

I can't believe he may get the nod from the dems.....and they say white people are racists...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Officials say Democratic party will give half-votes to Fla., Mich. delegates* 








Updated: 05/31/08 - 6:26 PM








Democratic Party officials agreed Saturday to seat Michigan and Florida delegates with half-votes, ruling on a long-running dispute that has threatened the party's chances in November and maintaining Barack Obama's front-runner status as he moves closer to the nomination. 


*Rove rallies GOP, criticizes Obama* 








Updated: 05/31/08 - 6:03 PM








Speaking at the close of the Minnesota Republican Party convention, the former adviser to President Bush painted Democrat Barack Obama as someone 'far out of the mainstream' and he urged the GOP to go after undecided voters.


----------



## dcs2244

Karl Rove is right, the GOP had better pursue "independents" as conservatives have been shtuped for the last time: they will not, at this point in time, be voting for candidate McVain.

Kttref, I'll still vote for you, even over Zombie Reagan!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Romney: I Haven't Discussed VP Job With McCain*

BOSTON (AP) ― Former Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney says he hasn't discussed the job of vice president with presumed Republican nominee, John McCain.

Romney told delegates to the Colorado Republican Party's state convention Saturday that McCain wasn't his first choice for president, but that he's eager to help he get elected.

The former Massachusetts governor insisted he hasn't discussed the job with McCain despite meeting with him at McCain's Sedona, Ariz., home earlier this month.

Two other people mentioned as potential running mates -- Florida Gov. Charlie Crist and Louisiana Gov. Bobby Jindal -- also met with McCain.

Romney said he looks forward to supporting McCain's team, not being a member of his team.

http://wbztv.com/politics/mitt.romney.republican.2.737754.html


----------



## dcs2244

Hopefully, Mitt and Bobby J. are smart enough not to spoil their futures in politics (2012) by running with McMillstone this time out. Bobby needs to beef-up his resume' anyway (I think he could have a bright future...depending upon the actions of an increasingly selfish, slothful and loathsome electorate). Charlie Crist, on the other hand? An expendable liberal (and Floridians want to be shed of him, if internet comments are any indication!).


----------



## kttref

dcs2244 said:


> Kttref, I'll still vote for you, even over Zombie Reagan!


Zombie Reagan is my personal advisor and every other position he wants


----------



## dcs2244

kttref said:


> Zombie Reagan is my personal advisor and every other position he wants


I knew you were the best! "KTTREF 2008"


----------



## kwflatbed

From Seal (m2atrooper)

_Every officer I know here locally and then some, have written into the Obama Campaign since this disgraceful event occurred in early May. Not once has anyone replied other than the automated response from this web site. That's it. Not one human being has the nerve to step up to the plate and offer a heart-felt apology. Absolutely deplorable !!!!!!_

*http://www.policelink.com/news/26729-obama-uses-police-memorial-for-porta-potties?comment_page=2*

_Go ahead .. you step up to the plate to and write to Obama !!!_

_Seal_

_"When a police officer is killed, _
_it is not a city who loses an officer, _
_it is an entire nation." _


*Obama Uses Police Memorial for Porta Potties*

16420 Views 
559 Comments Share Flag as inappropriate 







This photo by Officer Thomas Brennan shows the porta potties setup on the police memorial, with its flag still at half mast.

PoliceLink
May 30, 2008

PORTLAND, OR - Police officers in Portland, Oregon, are still waiting for an apology from Barack Obama after campaign staffers of his recent rally in Portland, Oregon, setup porta potties directly on top of the Portland Police Memorial, which honors the agency's 25 fallen police officers.
The Obama rally drew a crowd of over 75,000 people.
Officer Thomas Brennan, who was working overtime at the rally, took a picture of the offending toilets, with the American flag still at half mast because of Police Officers Memorial Day, directly behind them. The local law enforcement memorial service had been held at the site only five days earlier.
Despite a large amount of open areas in the vicinity, the campaign staffers claimed the toilets were placed on the memorial for safety reasons to accommodate wheelchair access.
The Obama campaign has not responded to requests for an apology.
Want to express your outrage and ask for an apology?

Contact Senator Obama here.

http://www.policelink.com/news/26729-obama-uses-police-memorial-for-porta-potties?comment_page=2


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

kttref said:


> Thank you...what position would you like?


....*mmmmmm????*



kwflatbed said:


> From Seal (m2atrooper)
> 
> _Every officer I know here locally and then some, have written into the Obama Campaign since this disgraceful event occurred in early May. Not once has anyone replied other than the automated response from this web site. That's it. Not one human being has the nerve to step up to the plate and offer a heart-felt apology. Absolutely deplorable !!!!!!_
> 
> *http://www.policelink.com/news/26729-obama-uses-police-memorial-for-porta-potties?comment_page=2*
> 
> _Go ahead .. you step up to the plate to and write to Obama !!!_
> 
> _Seal_
> 
> _"When a police officer is killed, _
> _it is not a city who loses an officer, _
> _it is an entire nation." _
> 
> *Obama Uses Police Memorial for Porta Potties*
> 
> 16420 Views
> 559 Comments Share Flag as inappropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo by Officer Thomas Brennan shows the porta potties setup on the police memorial, with its flag still at half mast.
> 
> PoliceLink
> May 30, 2008
> 
> PORTLAND, OR - Police officers in Portland, Oregon, are still waiting for an apology from Barack Obama after campaign staffers of his recent rally in Portland, Oregon, setup porta potties directly on top of the Portland Police Memorial, which honors the agency's 25 fallen police officers.
> The Obama rally drew a crowd of over 75,000 people.
> Officer Thomas Brennan, who was working overtime at the rally, took a picture of the offending toilets, with the American flag still at half mast because of Police Officers Memorial Day, directly behind them. The local law enforcement memorial service had been held at the site only five days earlier.
> Despite a large amount of open areas in the vicinity, the campaign staffers claimed the toilets were placed on the memorial for safety reasons to accommodate wheelchair access.
> The Obama campaign has not responded to requests for an apology.
> Want to express your outrage and ask for an apology?
> 
> Contact Senator Obama here.
> 
> http://www.policelink.com/news/26729-obama-uses-police-memorial-for-porta-potties?comment_page=2


* Sadly there are alot of people in Portland and other west coast cities that probably find this disgusting display humorous.*


----------



## dcs2244

Not only do they find it humorous, they also see no problem with it: "Hey, it's just for one day, maaaannn. We're just stickin' it to the pigs, maaaannn."

Such is western Oregon and Washington. They do not deserve police. They need to experience life without the man for a few weeks...:twisted:


----------



## kwflatbed

*Officials: Clinton will concede delegate race to Obama Tuesday night* 








Updated: 06/03/08 - 10:03 AM








Hillary Rodham Clinton will concede Tuesday night that Barack Obama has the delegates to secure the Democratic nomination, campaign officials said, effectively ending her bid to be the nation's first female president.


----------



## Guest

The newest updates on FNC and MSNBC say she's not conceding and her camp denys it.


----------



## Inspector

She's sort of like those Texans at the Alamo, Troops standing with Custer at Little Big Horn or the Jewish people at Masada.


----------



## Barbrady

Yeah I had heard she is not conceding but is willing to admit that he has enough delegates. So...


----------



## Foxy85

Barrack Hussein Obama will not be our next president....


----------



## WaterPistola

good news, Hillary sounds like she is winding down her campaign...but I've been hearing this for weeks


----------



## Barbrady

Obama, a black devil??


----------



## MARINECOP

*Obama supporters piss on Police Memorial*

WTF? What a disgrace to the fallen of the Portland Police Department.


----------



## CJIS

*Analysis: If others could vote in the US*
*United Press International - 10 hours ago*
By CLAUDE SALHANI, UPI Contributing Editor WASHINGTON, June 9 (UPI) -- If the people of the Middle East could vote in the US presidential elections, chances are that they would have voted in favor of Sen. Barack Obama over his Democratic rival, Sen.

oh boy


----------



## kwflatbed

Barack Obama sets up internet 'war room' to fight slurs

*Internet 'war room' will rebuff false rumours *









(Jim R .Bounds/AP)

Obama's campaign said that the cyber team would respond immediately to any inaccurate information about him

Tim Reid in Washington

A crack team of cybernauts will form a rapid response internet "war room" to track and respond aggressively to online rumours that Barack Obama is unpatriotic and a Muslim. 
As he gears up for his general election fight against John McCain, Mr Obama and his chief advisers are aware of the danger of such rumours, amid polling data showing that a significant number of Americans believe he is a Muslim or are suspicious about his background. Such doubts were a factor in his poor showing with white, blue-collar voters during his primary battle with Hillary Clinton. 
In recent days Mr Obama has - unprompted - brought up the subject of the chain e-mails and blog sites making the false claims. Some state that he is a radical Muslim who was sworn in as a US senator on the Koran; others that he sympathises with Palestinian radicals. Many focus on his middle name of Hussein, which was taken from his Kenyan father. 
Mr Obama referred to the e-mails in a speech last week to AIPAC, the powerful Jewish lobby. 
Mr Obama said: "They are filled with tall tales and dire warnings about a certain candidate for president and all I want to say is, 'Let me know if you see this guy named Barack Obama because he sounds pretty scary'." 
Jen Psaki, a spokeswomen for Mr Obama, told_ The Times_ that the internet team was still being finalised. 
She added: "The only way to run a campaign is to respond immediately when inaccurate information is put out. The [the e-mails] are saying he's a Muslim. He's not. 
"He's a Christian. He often brings up the e-mails that are out there and the smear campaign that's been run against him on the internet." 
The "war room" comes as the Obama campaign prepares a series of biographical speeches, television advertisements and campaign appearances to tell his life story, an attempt to make voters more familiar with him. Despite his long nomination fight against Mrs Clinton, his campaign aides concede that millions of Americans still feel that they do not really know him. 
Mr Obama's Kenyan father, who left the family when he was 2, was a Muslim, but not particularly religious. The Illinois senator lived in Indonesia from the age of 6 until 10 with his white, American mother and Indonesian stepfather, who was a Muslim. 
Mr Obama has never been a Muslim, or worshipped at a mosque. He moved from being agnostic to finding Christ in his 20s, with the help of his former Chicago pastor: the Rev Jeremiah Wright, a figure whose incendiary sermons now haunt his candidacy and has increased suspicions among some voters about his patriotism. 
A poll in mid-March found that 13 per cent of Americans think that Mr Obama is a Muslim - a 5 per cent increase since December 2007. Another found that 23 per cent of Democrats who hold negative views of him believe that he is a Muslim. The same survey showed that 61 per cent of voters view him as patriotic, compared with 76 per cent for Mrs Clinton and 90 per cent for Mr McCain. 
Senior aides to Mr Obama have opened talks with the Clinton camp to discuss pooling their formidable fundraising talent. Between them the two Democrats raised nearly $500 million (£254 million) during their nomination fight. 
David Plouffe, Mr Obama's campaign manager, is due to give a presentation to some of Mrs Clinton's top fundraisers in New York on Thursday. 
In recent weeks Mr Obama has also pinned an American flag badge to his suit lapel after being criticised by Republicans for not wearing one. 
He locked horns with Mr McCain yesterday over the faltering economy, the number one issue with voters, as the Democrat started a 17-day economics tour with a speech in North Carolina lambasting the Republican over his support for the fiscal policies of President Bush. 
The Arizona senator pre-empted his rival's address by painting him as a liberal tax-and-spender.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/us_and_americas/us_elections/article4100170.ece


----------



## kwflatbed

Not all Democrats falling for Obama

By BEN EVANS and SAM HANANEL, Associated Press Writers

WASHINGTON - Nothing personal, Sen. Obama, but our re-election comes first. Barack Obama, for all his attention and primary successes, does not go over so well in a fair number of Democratic lawmakers' home districts. So it seems there is little chance that some will endorse him for president.

Some are counting on Republican votes in their re-election bids. Some are newly minted and in rematches with 2006 opponents. Some may be wary of how their constituents will react to a black presidential candidate. Some, too, have made it a practice of distancing themselves from the national party, fearing the inevitable campaign ad that has their face morphing into Howard Dean, the party chairman, and Obama.
Rep. Dan Boren, the only congressional Democrat in Oklahoma, calls Obama "the most liberal senator" in Congress and says he has no plans to make a public endorsement.
"We're much more conservative" in eastern Oklahoma, Boren said. "I've got to reflect my district."
Georgia Rep. Jim Marshall, a Democrat and Vietnam veteran who won his last election by about 1,800 votes, said he admires both Obama and Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., but feels no obligation to state a preference.
"If it turns out one of them is an ax murderer or something like that I'll make a choice," he joked. Otherwise, "I don't think I need to get involved."
For most of these fence-sitters - at least 14 as of Wednesday - it boils down to political necessity: They are vulnerable Democrats in conservative-leaning districts who take pains to avoid aligning closely with the national party.
McCain has his own issues in his party. Many conservatives opposed the four-term senator, who has worked with Democrats and strayed from GOP orthodoxy on some issues, before he sealed the GOP nomination in February. Many still express reservations about him as the party leader.
Because McCain secured the party nomination much earlier in the campaign season, Republicans have not been pressed about their endorsements like Democrats have. But only a handful have publicly withheld their support for him. That includes Nebraska Sen. Chuck Hagel, who long has bucked the party hierarchy, and Rep. Ron Paul of Texas, who is running his own presidential campaign.
On the Democratic side, Boren said he, like most of the undecideds, will go along with nominating Obama at the Democratic convention in Denver in August.
Obama campaign spokeswoman Jen Psaki challenged Boren over his assessment of Obama and said the candidate had worked with Republicans in the Illinois Legislature and in Senate.
Obama, seeking to become the first black president, is hardly the first Democratic candidate to face such resistance. Over the years, moderates and conservatives have avoided associating with nominees going back to George McGovern in 1972 and including John Kerry in 2004. Public endorsements were not an issue in 2004 since Kerry had wrapped up the nomination early.
"They are all scared to death about getting beat by a Republican," said Sen. Claire McCaskill, D-Mo., one of Obama's most prominent supporters. "I don't think that if the good Lord himself had been nominated as a Democrat that some of those folks would have endorsed him. They are afraid of looking too much like a Democrat because of the kind of districts they're from."
As in the past, many uncommitted Democrats are from the South, which has favored Republicans in recent elections.
Although Obama swept the region in the Democratic primaries with near-universal support from black voters, he often fared poorly among working-class whites. As a result, he is seen as an asset in some districts but a question mark at best in others.
Rep. John Barrow, for example, represents a coastal Georgia district where blacks make up more than 40 percent of registered voters, mainly in urban areas around Savannah and Augusta. Not surprisingly, Barrow - who won his last election by fewer than 900 votes - endorsed Obama in February.
But Marshall, the Democratic incumbent in a neighboring district in rural central Georgia, has stayed quiet.

Marshall's district is less than one-third black, and he needs the support of white Republicans to win, including votes from the military community around Robins Air Force Base. He faces a fresh challenge this year from a retired Air Force general. 
Republican campaign strategists already have shown they want to link Democratic candidates with Obama and other national figures, such as House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., and the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Obama's former pastor. 
In special elections last month in Mississippi and Louisiana, Democratic candidates Travis Childers and Don Cazayoux faced television ads attempting to make those connections. 
But Childers and Cazayoux won surprise victories, raising questions about the strategy's effectiveness. 
Still, Childers is staying out of the presidential race, as is his fellow Mississippi Democrat Gene Taylor. Cazayoux recently announced he is backing Obama. 
Obama's campaign has made some progress in converting the holdouts. Freshman Rep. Nancy Boyda of Kansas, who had insisted she would not budge from the undecided column, budged on Wednesday and endorsed Obama. 
Boyda "has been impressed with Senator Obama's campaign because they're willing to take their discussion to all 50 states, rather than just the swing states," spokeswoman Liz Montano said. 
Rep. Rahm Emanuel of Illinois, a Democratic House leader who helped orchestrate the party's strategy for winning control of Congress in 2006, argues against reading too much into the holdouts. He said most of them always stay out of national politics and that the party is generally unified around Obama. "They're just going to stick to their knitting," he said. "It's not that they're anti-Obama."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080612/ap_on_el_pr/undecided_democrats


----------



## CJIS

*Where was Obama baptized as a Christian?*

_wnd.com -_ It's the one question that has not been asked. Unless you are baptized you are not a Christian. That goes for both Presidential nominees


----------



## CJIS

*YouTube has Michelle Obama's critics caught in a web of truth*
*New York Daily News - 2 hours ago*
There has been much talk lately about how certain people on the Republican side are out to get Barack Obama's wife by turning her into a bitter, ungrateful harpy and fishwife


----------



## kwflatbed

CJIS said:


> *YouTube has Michelle Obama's critics caught in a web of truth*
> *New York Daily News - 2 hours ago*
> There has been much talk lately about how certain people on the Republican side are out to get Barack Obama's wife by turning her into a bitter, ungrateful harpy and fishwife


Isn't that what she is ???????


----------



## CJIS

kwflatbed said:


> Isn't that what she is ???????


Yup

on another note

*Obama Calls On Black Men To Be Better Fathers*
*U.S. News & World Report - 2 hours ago*
ABC World News opened its Sunday evening newscast with a long report on Sen. Barack Obama's Father's Day speech before a "largely black church in Chicago," where he delivered "a rather blunt message to African-American men.


----------



## Guest

CJIS said:


> *Obama Calls On Black Men To Be Better Fathers*
> *U.S. News & World Report - 2 hours ago*
> ABC World News opened its Sunday evening newscast with a long report on Sen. Barack Obama's Father's Day speech before a "largely black church in Chicago," where he delivered "a rather blunt message to African-American men.


Now ironic, from someone whose father abandoned him.

To address the other issue; if I were Barack Obama, I would keep Michelle locked in the basement until after November.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Funny, when Bill Crosby said *exactly* the same thing he was berated by the media.


----------



## kwflatbed

"Joe, American" Challenges the Presidential Candidates






Joe's website:http://www.joeamerican.us/


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

CJIS said:


> Yup
> 
> on another note
> 
> *Obama Calls On Black Men To Be Better Fathers*
> *U.S. News & World Report - 2 hours ago*
> ABC World News opened its Sunday evening newscast with a long report on Sen. Barack Obama's Father's Day speech before a "largely black church in Chicago," where he delivered "a rather blunt message to African-American men.


Refer back to post #37 it answers it all!!!


----------



## TacEntry

If you were an Islamist Terrorist, who would you vote for?


----------



## kttref

TacEntry said:


> If you were an Islamist Terrorist, who would you vote for?


Either one...w/ Obama it will be super easy...w/ McCain you just come in through Mexico and you're golden...


----------



## kwflatbed

Morning News










*Gore endorses Obama and attacks Bush in Detroit...*

_*McCain, Obama offer different visions on taxes...*_

*McCain touts energy conservation and oil exploration...*

*Hits Obama on windfall profits tax...*


----------



## dcs2244

Nice pic of Man-bear-pig, Harry...


----------



## Guest

McCain's secret questionable Navy Record

By Jeffrey Klein

The Huffington Post June 17, 2008

At a meeting in his Pentagon office in early 1981, Secretary of the Navy John F. Lehman told Capt. John S. McCain III that he was about to attain his life ambition: becoming an admiral.... Mr. McCain declined the prospect of his first admiral's star to make a run for Congress, saying that he could 'do more good there,' Mr. Lehman recalled." So claimed the New York Times in a front-page article on May 29 this year.

This story is highly improbable for several reasons, not least of all because John McCain himself has always told a very different story about his stalled naval career. For example, on page 9 of his memoir Worth The Fighting For, McCain writes:

"Several months before my father died, I informed him that I was leaving the navy. I am sure he had gotten word of my decision from friends in the Pentagon. I had been summoned to see the CNO, Admiral Heyward, who told me I was making a mistake.... His attempt to dissuade me encouraged me to believe that I might have made admiral had I remained in the navy, a prospect that remained an open question in my mind.... Some of my navy friends believed I could earn my star; others doubted it.... When I told my father of my intention, he did not remonstrate me.... But I knew him well enough to know that he was disappointed. For when I left him that day, alone in his study, I took with me his hope that I might someday become the first son and grandson of four-star admirals to achieve the same distinction. That aspiration was well beyond my reach by the time I made my decision...."

McCain's father died on March 22, 1981. McCain retired from the Navy within a week. He wrote about his retirement soon thereafter. McCain never mentioned the alleged offer of an admiralship by Lehman in any of his books, nor in the numerous interviews McCain gave during his first run for the presidency in 1999-2000.

Furthermore, articles written during the current presidential campaign quote McCain's closest friends about McCain's failure to be promoted to admiral before he retired from the Navy. For example, in an April 26, 2008, National Journal cover story, William Cohen (then a Senator, subsequently Secretary of Defense and the best man at McCain's second wedding) recounts that McCain "knew his career in the Navy was limited." Former Senator Gary Hart, who served as a groomsman at McCain's 1980 wedding, says in the National Journal story that he had been told "that [McCain] was not going to receive a star and not going to become an admiral. I think that was the deciding point for him to retire from the Navy."

John Lehman doesn't figure in any accounts of McCain's naval career, probably because Lehman was appointed Secretary of the Navy less than two months before McCain retired. The New York Times didn't note this, or the pertinent fact that John Lehman is currently serving as National Security Adviser to McCain's 2008 presidential campaign. Two admirals in the Times story confirmed Lehman's claim, but for unknown reasons the Times, in violation of its own guidelines, accorded them off-the-record status that makes it impossible to assess their motives and credibility.

The New York Times' front-page story about McCain declining promotion to admiral lacks credibility for other reasons as well. For example, McCain had been promoted to captain on August 1, 1979, so he wouldn't have been due for another promotion by March of 1981.

Retired Admiral Peter Booth, who was promoted to rear admiral in 1981, flatly disputes Lehman's claim about McCain. "No, John McCain was not selected for flag rank, for admiral. With all due respect, I think I was selected that same year, and I have never heard anything even remotely like that. To begin with, John Lehman did not select Navy flag officers. That was done with a very august selection board headed by a four-star admiral. The Secretary of the Navy does not appoint. He is in the approval chain, but he is not on the committee.

"I have never heard a story, even remotely, that John McCain was going to be a flag officer. I was early selected for captain, in 1976, and I was regular selected for admiral in 1981. So it's probably five or six years, I guess. I've never heard of anybody being selected for flag rank within three or four years of making captain, ever."

Retired Admiral John R. Batzler, former commanding officer of the U.S.S. Nimitz, also promoted to rear admiral in 1981, agrees with Retired Admiral Booth. "I made rear admiral in about five years. I wasn't selected early, and I wasn't selected late. I find it incredible that someone made that statement that John Lehman told John McCain he was going to be promoted to admiral two years after he made captain. First of all, telling him at all is not kosher, but we all know the Secretary of the Navy does what he damn well pleases, in particular John Lehman. This whole idea that John Lehman told John McCain he was going to be promoted to flag two years after he made captain sounds preposterous to me." All of the evidence, indications and comments that the New York Times published a flattering lie about McCain's career on its front page are easy for John McCain to refute. All he needs to do is sign Standard Form 180, which authorizes the Navy to send an undeleted copy of McCain's naval file to news organizations. A long paper trail about McCain's pending promotion to admiral would be prominent in his file. To date, McCain's advisers have released snippets from his file, but under constrained viewing circumstances. There's no reason McCain's full file shouldn't be released immediately. In June 2005, seven months after he lost his bid for president, Senator John Kerry signed the 180 waiver, authorizing the release of his complete military service record to the Boston Globe, the Los Angeles Times, and the Associated Press. ** Unlike Kerry, McCain shouldn't wait until after the election to do so. The Navy may claim that it already released McCain's record to the Associated Press on May 7, 2008 in response to the AP's Freedom of Information Act request. But the McCain file the Navy released contained 19 pages -- a two-page overview and 17 pages detailing Awards and Decorations. Each of these 17 pages is stamped with a number. These numbers range from 0069 to 0636. When arranged in ascending order, they precisely track the chronology of McCain's career. It seems reasonable to ask the Navy whether there are at least 636 pages in McCain's file, of which 617 weren't released to the Associated Press.

Some of the unreleased pages in McCain's Navy file may not reflect well upon his qualifications for the presidency. From day one in the Navy, McCain screwed-up again and again, only to be forgiven because his father and grandfather were four-star admirals. McCain's sense of entitlement to privileged treatment bears an eerie resemblance to George W. Bush's.

Despite graduating in the bottom 1 percent of his Annapolis class, McCain was offered the most sought-after Navy assignment -- to become an aircraft carrier pilot. According to military historian John Karaagac, "'the Airdales,' the air wing of the Navy, acted and still do, as if unrivaled atop the naval pyramid. They acted as if they owned, not only the Navy, but the entire swath of blue water on the earth's surface." The most accomplished midshipmen compete furiously for the few carrier pilot openings. After four abysmal academic years at Annapolis distinguished only by his misdeeds and malfeasance, no one with a record resembling McCain's would have been offered such a prized career path. The justification for this and subsequent plum assignments should be documented in McCain's naval file.

McCain's file should also include records and analytic reviews of McCain's subsequent sub-par performances. Here are a few cited in two highly favorable biographies, both titled John McCain, one by Robert Timberg and the other by John Karaagac.

Timberg:

"[A]fter a European fling with the tobacco heiress, John McCain reported to flight school at Pensacola in August 1958.... [H]is performance was below par, at best good enough to get by. He liked flying, but didn't love it. What he loved was the kick-the-tire, start-the-fire, scarf-in-the-wind life of a naval aviator. ...One Saturday morning, as McCain was practicing landings, his engine quit and his plane plunged into Corpus Christi. Knocked unconscious by the impact, he came to as the plane settled to the bottom....McCain was an adequate pilot, but he had no patience for studying dry aviation manuals.... His professional growth, though reasonably steady, had its troubled moments. Flying too low over the Iberian Peninsula, he took out some power lines, which led to a spate of newspaper stories in which he was predictably identified as the son of an admiral.... [In 1965] he flew a trainer solo to Philadelphia for the Army-Navy game. Flying by way of Norfolk, he had just begun his descent over unpopulated tidal terrain when the engine died. 'I've got a flameout,' he radioed. He went through the standard relight procedures three times. At one thousand feet he ejected, landing on the deserted beach moments before the plane slammed into a clump of trees."

Adds Karaagac:

"In his memoir, everything becomes a kind of game of adolescent brinksmanship, how much can one press the limits of the acceptable and elude the powers that be....The [fighter jocks'] ethos of exaggerated, almost aggressive sociability becomes an end in itself and an excuse for license. There is a tendency for people, not simply to believe their own mythology but, indeed, to exaggerate it.... Fighter jocks, like politicians around their campaign contributions, often press the limits of the acceptable. It is a type of mild corruption that takes place in a highly privileged atmosphere, where restraints are loosened and excuses made....McCain gives some hint in his memoirs about where he stood in the hierarchy among carrier flyers. Instead of the sleek and newer Phantoms and Crusaders, McCain flew the dependable Douglas A-4 Skyhawk in an attack, not a fighter squadron. He was thus on the lower end of the flying totem pole."

The genius of McCain's mythmaking is his perceived humility amid perpetual defiance. Having been a rebel without cause, and often a rebel without consequences, McCain apparently was not surprised when his Vietnamese captors went relatively easy on him compared to his fellow POWs. The Vietnamese military secretly and frequently filmed the American POWs to learn their propensities. Col. Pham Van Hoa of the Vietnamese People's Army Film Department was in charge of the filming. Asked recently for his dominant impression of McCain, the now-retired Van Hoa said that McCain "seemed superior to other prisoners." How so? "Superior in attitude towards them."

But when Mark Salter, McCain's closest aide and co-author, was asked by the Arizona New Times about the first McCain memoir, Faith of My Fathers, that he was then working on, Salter said "the book will showcase a humble McCain. When I worked on this book with him, he just kept saying, 'Other guys had it a lot worse. I think they took it easier on me because of who my dad was. . . . When they tied me in ropes, they'd roll my sleeve up to give it a little padding between the rope and my bicep, you know, little things I noticed. The only really hard time I had was when I didn't go home, and then it only lasted a week, and sometimes I felt braver, I felt I could get away with more.'"

Is McCain now getting away with more by hiding his official history and by having his national security adviser inflate McCain's resume with a bogus promotion to admiral humbly declined? If so, McCain may be attempting to hide why the Navy was in fact slow to promote him upwards despite his suffering as a POW and his distinguished naval heritage.

One possible reason: After McCain had returned from Vietnam as a war hero and was physically rehabilitated, he was urged by his medical caretakers and military colleagues never to fly again. But McCain insisted on going up. As Carl Bernstein reported in Vanity Fair, he piloted an ultra-light, single propeller plane -- and crashed another time. His fifth loss of a plane has vanished from public records, but should be a subject of discussion in his Navy file. It wouldn't be surprising if his naval superiors worried that McCain was just too defiant, too reckless and too crash prone.

Regardless, McCain owes it to the country to release his complete naval records so that American voters can see his documented history and make an informed decision.


----------



## kwflatbed

Muslims barred from picture at Obama event

Two Muslim women at *Barack Obama*'s rally in Detroit on Monday were barred from sitting behind the podium by campaign volunteers seeking to prevent the women's headscarves from appearing in photographs or on television with the candidate.

The campaign has apologized to the women, both Obama supporters who said they felt betrayed by their treatment at the rally.

"This is of course not the policy of the campaign. It is offensive and counter to Obama's commitment to bring Americans together and simply not the kind of campaign we run," said Obama spokesman Bill Burton. "We sincerely apologize for the behavior of these volunteers."

Building a human backdrop to a political candidate, a set of faces to appear on television and in photographs, is always a delicate exercise in demographics and political correctness. Advance staffers typically pick supporters out of a crowd to reflect the candidate's message.
When Obama won the North Carolina primary amid questions about his ability to connect with white voters, for instance, he stood in front of a group of middle-aged white women waving small American flags. On the Republican side, a Hispanic New Hampshire Democrat, Roberto Fuentes, told Politico that he was recently asked, and declined, to contribute to the "diversity" of the crowd behind Sen. John McCain at a Nashua event.

But for Obama, the old-fashioned image-making contrasts with his promise to transcend identity politics and to embrace all elements of America. The incidents in Michigan, which has one of the largest Arab and Muslim populations in the country, also raise an aspect of his campaign that sometimes rubs Muslims the wrong way: The candidate has vigorously denied a false, viral rumor that he himself is Muslim. But the denials seem to some at times to imply that there is something wrong with the faith, though Obama occasionally adds that he means no disrespect to Islam.

"I was coming to support him, and I felt like I was discriminated against by the very person who was supposed to be bringing this change, who I could really relate to," said Hebba Aref, a 25-year-old lawyer who lives in the Detroit suburb of Bloomfield Hills. "The message that I thought was delivered to us was that they do not want him associated with Muslims or Muslim supporters."

In Detroit on Monday, the two different Obama volunteers - in separate incidents - made it clear that headscarves wouldn't be in the picture. The volunteers gave different explanations for excluding the hijabs, one bluntly political and the other less clear.

In Aref's case, there was no ambiguity.

That incident began when the volunteer asked Aref's friend Ali Koussan and two other friends, Aref's brother Sharif and another young lawyer, Brandon Edward Miller, whether they would like to sit behind the stage. The three young men said they would, but mentioned they were with friends.

The men said the volunteer, a twenty-something African-American woman in a green shirt, asked if their friends looked and were dressed like the young men, who were all light-skinned and wearing suits. Miller said yes, but mentioned that one of their friends was wearing a headscarf with her suit.

The volunteer "explained to me that because of the political climate and what's going on in the world and what's going on with Muslim Americans, it's not good for [Aref] to be seen on TV or associated with Obama," said Koussan, who is a law student at Wayne State University.

Both Koussan and Miller said they specifically recalled the volunteer citing the "political climate" in telling them they couldn't sit behind Obama.

"I was like, 'You've got to be kidding me. Are you serious?'" Koussan recalled.

Shimaa Abdelfadeel's story was different. She'd waited on line outside the Joe Louis Arena for three hours in the sun and was walking through the giant hall when a volunteer approached two of her non-Muslim friends, a few steps ahead of her, and asked if they'd like to sit in "special seating" behind the stage, said one friend, Brittany Marino, who, like Abdelfadeel, is a recent University of Michigan graduate who works for the university.

*NEXT >>* Page 2

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0608/11168.html


----------



## kwflatbed

RIVALS TURN UP HEAT IN OIL WAR

By CARL CAMPANILE

June 18, 2008 -- John McCain and Barack Obama drilled each over energy yesterday. McCain called Obama a Jimmy Carter clone for proposing an oil-profits tax, while Obama blasted McCain as a toady of oil barons. 
Speaking in Houston, where many energy companies are headquartered, McCain said of Obama, "He supports new taxes on oil producers. He wants a windfall-profits tax on oil, to go along with the new taxes he also plans for coal and natural gas. 
"If the plan sounds familiar, it's because that was President Jimmy Carter's big-idea tool - and a lot of good it did us. 
"I'm all for recycling - but it's better applied to paper and plastic than to the failed policies of the 1970s." 
At the same time, McCain tried to show he's an environmentally friendly Republican, unveiling a TV campaign ad that boasts he "stood up" to President Bush five years ago by pushing for legislation to address climate change. 
But positions of opposing drilling in the Alaska National Wildlife Arctic Reserve - while supporting more offshore drilling to boost domestic production and reduce reliance on foreign oil - drew fire from liberal critics who said he's contradicting himself. 
Obama opposes offshore drilling and defended his proposed tax, saying he believes in a "windfall profits tax . . . to ease the burden of higher energy costs on working families." 
"Instead of giving oil executives another way to boost their record profits, I believe we should put in place a windfall-profits tax that will . . . ease the burden of higher energy costs on working families," he said. 
Meanwhile, McCain's campaign accused Obama of having a dangerous and naive "Sept. 10" mindset toward terrorism because the Democrat spoke out against the detention of terror suspects at Guantanamo Bay. 
Team McCain released a statement from Rudy Giuliani, who said, "Barack Obama appears to believe that terrorists should be treated like criminals - a belief that underscores his fundamental lack of judgment regarding our national security. In a post-9/11 world, we need to remain on offense." 
Obama said the GOP was practicing the politics of fear.

http://www.nypost.com/seven/06182008/news/nationalnews/rivals_turn_up_heat_in_oil_war_116021.htm


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*McCain's son*

John McCain's Sons

Talk about putting your most valuable where your mouth
is! Apparently this was not "newsworthy" enough for the
media to comment about. Can either of the other
presidential candidates truthfully come close to this?
... Just a question for each of us to seek an answer,and
not a statement.

You see...character is what's shown when the public is
not looking. There were no cameras or press invited to
what you are about to read about, and the story comes
from one person in New Hampshire.

One evening last July, Senator John McCain of Arizona
arrived at the New Hampshire home of Erin Flanagan for
sandwiches, chocolate-chip cookies and a heartfelt talk
about Iraq. They had met at a presidential debate, when
she asked the candidates what they would do to bring
home American soldiers - - soldiers like her brother,
who had been killed in action a few months earlier.

Mr. McCain did not bring cameras or press. Instead, he
brought his youngest son, James McCain, 19, then a
private first class in the Marine Corps about to leave
for Iraq. Father and son sat down to hear more about
Ms. Flanagan's brother Michael Cleary, a 24-year-old
Army First Lieutenant killed by an ambush ... a roadside
bomb.

No one mentioned the obvious: In just days, Jimmy McCain
could face similar perils. 'I can't imagine what it must
have been like for them as they were coming to meet with
a family that ......' Ms. Flanagan recalled, choking up.
'We lost a dear one,' she finished.

Mr. McCain, now the presumptive Republican nominee, has
staked his candidacy on the promise that American troops
can bring stability to Iraq. What he almost never says
is that one of them is his own son, who spent seven
months patrolling Anbar Province and learned of his
father's New Hampshire victory in January while he was
digging a stuck milita ry vehicle out of the mud.

Two of Jimmy's three older brothers went into the
military. Doug McCain, 48, was a Navy pilot. Jack
McCain, 21, is to graduate from the Naval Academy next
year, raising the chances that his father, if elected,
could become the first
president since Dwight D. Eisenhower with a son at war.

I chose to share this with those who I believe will pass
it on, to others who will pass it on. We hear so much
inflated trash out there. How about a simple act of
kindness ... and dedication to others placed above
oneself?

Has anybody heard if Barack Hussein Obama has served in
The American Armed Services?

From Barack's book, Audacity of Hope:
*"I will stand with the Muslims should the political*
*winds shift in an ugly direction."*

HE DID NOT SAY STAND WITH AMERICANS!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed

"Has anybody heard if Barack Hussein Obama has served in
The American Armed Services?"

NO and I don't think he has the qualifications or desire to serve in the United States Military.

Now if it was the Muslim Army it might be a different story !!

*4 pages of crap*

*Obama Poised for Huge Cash Edge*

*Democrats Could Swamp McCain With $500 Million in Final Two Months*

*By RICK KLEIN*
June 19, 2008 








373 comments 

Sen. Barack Obama's decision to forgo public financing for his presidential campaign clears the way for him to outspend Sen. John McCain by 3-to-1 or substantially more in the general election, a financial edge that dramatically rewrites the playbooks for both candidates.








Sen. Barack Obama, D-Ill., will break his pledge and opt out of the public financing system for the general election against Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., allowing him to raise millions for the White House race.
(ABCNews Photo Illustration)

With the possibility of spending perhaps $500 million just in the final two months of the campaign, Obama will be the first major-party candidate to enjoy a spending edge in the general election in more than 30 years. The comparison with the consistently cash-strapped McCain campaign could hardly be more stark. 
"It'll be like George Steinbrenner's Yankees in the '90s - an All-Star at every position - against the '90s Kansas City Royals, barely able to meet their payroll," said Chris Lehane, a Democratic consultant who worked for Al Gore in 2000 and John Kerry in 2004.

Related
 Obama Breaks Pledge on Public Funds

 WATCH: Mrs. Obama Made Hasselbeck Cry

 Michelle Obama Defends Her Patriotism

Though Obama risks a short-term political backlash by seeming to go back on his word, Democratic and Republican strategists say most campaigns would take such a hit in exchange for the unprecedented cash advantage he'll derive. 
McCain said Thursday he will accept public financing, meaning he'll be limited to spending only $84.1 million in the critical window between the Republican National Convention and Election Day. He'll be forced to lean more heavily on the Republican National Committee and outside groups that he cannot legally coordinate spending decisions with. 
In that same time period, Obama will continue to be free to raise and spend unlimited amounts - with advertising specialists and party insiders projecting that he will bring in hundreds of millions of dollars, utilizing and expanding on the most efficient fundraising operation in American political history. 
"He's going to be able to raise almost unimaginable amount of money," said Tad Devine, a Democratic strategist who was a top adviser in the Gore and Kerry campaigns. "This is an incredible advantage for him and his campaign. He'll be able to dictate the terms of this election."


1 |
2 |
3 |
4
NEXT >

Read 373 Comments and Post Your Own 

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/Vote2008/story?id=5207140&page=1

*Mayor Bloomberg Defends Obama Before Jewish Voters*

*NYC Chief Executive Urges End To False Online Rumors About Democratic Nominee*

http://wcbstv.com/politics/bloomberg.mayor.bloomberg.2.752967.html

*Pastors Challenge Law, Endorse Candidates From Pulpit*

*Ministers Pit 'Freedom of Expression' vs. 'Separation of Church and State'*

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/Vote2008/story?id=5198068&page=1


----------



## kwflatbed

Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Barack Obama, D-Ill., speaks during a meeting of Democratic Governors at the Chicago History Museum in Chicago Friday, June 20, 2008. A new seal debuted on Obama's podium Friday, sporting iconography used in the U.S. presidential seal, the blue background, the eagle clutching arrows on left and olive branch on right, but with symbolic differences. Instead of the Latin 'E pluribus unum' (Out of many, one), Obama's says 'Vero possumus', rough Latin for 'Yes, we can.' Instead of 'Seal of the President of the United States', Obama's Web site address is listed. And instead of a shield, Obama's eagle wears his 'O' campaign logo with a rising sun representing hope ahead.(AP Photo/Alex Brandon)


----------



## Andy0921

*AFSCME Endorses Senator Barack Obama for President*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The International Executive Board of the American Federation of State, County and Municipal Employees (AFSCME), AFL-CIO, today unanimously endorsed Senator Barack Obama for President of the United States. 
"Barack Obama has mobilized a historic movement to reclaim the greatness of America. With his leadership, our nation will rise up to rebuild the middle class at home and restore America's reputation in the world," said AFSCME President Gerald W. McEntee. "AFSCME will mobilize more members and invest more resources than ever before to help Senator Obama win the White House. We will turn out an army of 40,000 AFSCME activists to knock on doors, make phone calls and talk with their co-workers and neighbors to produce an unprecedented turnout in the 2008 election." 
"Barack Obama is a proven fighter on the issues our members care about most, such as ending privatization, providing state and local fiscal relief, fully funding and supporting public services and the workers who provide them, and guaranteeing that everyone in our country has access to quality, affordable health care they can count on," McEntee said. 
"We can elect a champion for working families or we can elect John McCain and have four more years of George W. Bush's disastrous policies," McEntee said. "When you look at McCain's record on the issues instead of his rhetoric on the stump, it's obvious that he's just another Bush. McCain and the high-priced lobbyists who run his campaign promise us four more years of destructive economic policies at home and 100 more years of occupation in Iraq. We need a change now." 
"Barack Obama will change the direction of our country, and end the Bush era of corruption and incompetence that has led to increased unemployment and home foreclosures, higher gas prices and grocery bills, in addition to putting health care and college out of reach for millions of America's working families," said McEntee. 
"During the primary season, AFSCME showed that when we make an endorsement, we back it up with everything we've got. That is exactly what we're going to do until November to elect Barack Obama and take back the White House for America's working families." 
"We are proud of our members' efforts over the past months in support of Senator Hillary Clinton. They worked their hearts out," McEntee said. "We completely agree with Senator Clinton that: 'The way to continue our fight now - to accomplish the goals for which we stand - is to take our energy, our passion, our strength and do all we can to help elect Barack Obama the next President of the United States.'" 
As a U.S. senator, Barack Obama has been a strong advocate for critically important legislation to help working families. Those include bills opposed by Senator McCain, such as the Employee Free Choice Act, which would enable more Americans to improve their lives by joining a union to negotiate for better wages and benefits, and expanding the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) to provide health coverage for an additional 10 million children from low-income families. Senator Obama also opposes McCain's plans to privatize Social Security and vital public services. 
"This election is about rebuilding America's middle class, providing affordable, quality health care for all and ending the war in Iraq," McEntee said. "It's about prosperity and opportunity, and giving us a government that responds to the needs of the American people. It's about combating the greed of corporations and their hired hands who run the Republican Party and set its bankrupt agenda. It's about rising up and reclaiming the great promise of America, a nation conceived in liberty where men and women who work hard and play by the rules can get ahead and give their children a better life." 
"Barack Obama has the experience, judgment and strength to reinvigorate our economy and resurrect the American Dream," McEntee said.


----------



## kwflatbed

“Barack Obama has the experience, judgment and strength to reinvigorate our economy and resurrect the American Dream,”

The biggest crock of S**T I HAVE HEARD YET


----------



## kwflatbed

First Obama attack book in the works

Jonathan Martin

The same publisher that distributed the 2004 best-seller that took aim at John Kerry's Vietnam service is planning a summer release of what's scheduled to be the first critical book on Barack Obama.

Conservative journalist David Freddoso's "The Case Against Barack Obama" will offer "a comprehensive, factual look at Obama," according to Regnery Publishing President and Publisher Marjory Ross.
But the book's subtitle makes clear its perspective: "The Unlikely Rise and Unexamined Agenda of the Media's Favorite Candidate."
Ross contends that the mainstream media has offered insufficient scrutiny of Obama and likens the goal of Freddoso's book to that of "Unfit for Command," the scathing assessment of Kerry's war record that rocketed to number one on the New York Times best-seller list.
By highlighting negative aspects of Obama's record and background, Ross says, Freddoso may compel others to offer more critical coverage of the Democratic nominee.
"I think it's critically important that the country gets a clear and honest view of who is running and what they stand for-warts and all," Ross says. "With 'Unfit for Command,' like 'The Case against Barack Obama,' we believe the media has whitewashed the candidate."
But unlike the Kerry book, which was co-authored by a fellow Swift Boat veteran and focused exclusively on the Massachusetts senator's actions in Vietnam and immediately after, "The Case Against Barack Obama" aspires to be a full-length political biography.
Freddoso has taken a leave from his job with National Review Online (where he's written posts with titles like "Obama's Problem with the Truth") to write the book, which is scheduled to be published on August 4th. A former writer for Human Events, Freddoso learned shoe-leather reporting at the knee of syndicated conservative columnist Robert D. Novak, for whom he worked as a political reporter on the "Evans-Novak Political Report."
Freddoso's book is being promoted by the well-connected conservative public relations firm, Creative Response Concepts. The firm, headed by former GOP operative Greg Mueller, also handled publicity for "Unfit for Command" and media relations for the 527 group Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, which ran widely covered television advertisements in 2004 featuring veterans who'd served in Vietnam with Kerry criticizing his conduct and character, and claiming he'd exaggerated his war record.
Ross declined to share any exclusive details of Freddoso's reporting since the manuscript hasn't been filed yet, but said the 31-year-old journalist has material from Obama's days in Chicago, Springfield and Washington, D.C.
In an effort to tarnish his cultivated image as a reformer, the book will examine Obama's relationship with members of the Windy City's vaunted politician machine, including Mayor Richard M. Daley.
Freddoso will also probe Obama's ties to more radical Chicago figures including the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, his former pastor at Trinity United Church of Christ, and William Ayers, the Hyde Park resident and former Weatherman. 
Moving to the national stage, the book will argue that Obama's political views are far to the left of the mainstream. "He's the number one most liberal member of the U.S. Senate and nobody has really examined his record," says Ross. 
Unlike his primary rival Hillary Clinton, there is no canon of negative books about Obama. Thanks to his rapid rise on the national political scene, the two most influential books devoted to his life were written by Obama himself, who hardly counts as a disinterested observer. 
"Dreams From My Father" chronicles his youth and search for identity, while "The Audacity of Hope" is a more political tome, detailing his issue positions.
Aside from these two books, the only other substantive volume on Obama is Chicago Tribune reporter David Mendell's "From Promise to Power," published in 2000.
Also due out this summer is a mostly positive look at "The Faith of Barack Obama," by the best-selling author of "The Faith of George Bush." And also a critical analysis of the Democratic nominee called "The Obama Nation," which will be published on Simon & Schuster's Threshold Editions imprint and is also due out in August. The book is by Jerome Corsi, who helped Kerry critic and Swift Boat Veterans for Truth co-founder John O'Neill write "Unfit for Command."

Says Ross, "The more people fall in love with a candidate, the more they need to know their track record and their real stand on issues."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/politico/20080623/pl_politico/11263;_ylt=AhpeB1PAkh4Lpn9XCjEaDvGs0NUE


----------



## kwflatbed

Voters say McCain better suited to handle Iraq than Obama

By Associated Press Writers

WASHINGTON (AP) - John McCain's stance on the war is unambiguous: He voted for it, supports the current enhanced U.S. troop presence in Iraq and vigorously opposes any timetable to withdraw.
The public's stance on the war is as equivocal as McCain's is not: A strong majority of Americans oppose it and believe it was wrong in the first place, but more find McCain better suited to handle Iraq than his Democratic presidential rival, Barack Obama.
"He's more experienced militarily," said Ann Burkes, a registered Democrat and retired third-grade teacher from Broken Arrow, Okla. "And I don't know if I agree with stay the course (policy) but I think the good probably outweighs the bad with him, experience wise."
Burkes illustrates the conflicted voter -- one who is as likely to be influenced by McCain's policy positions as by his personal biography as a former Navy pilot who spent five years in a North Vietnam prison.
For McCain, there is a major complication. Not all those voters who perceive him as stronger on Iraq say they will vote for him for president.
Unlike the 2004 presidential contest, this is not shaping up as a national security election. Neither the war nor terrorism is foremost in the public's mind. The economy and energy prices are the pre-eminent issues of the day. And on those, Obama has the edge. 
Still, this hate-the-war, love-the-warrior strain runs through the American electorate. In a new Associated Press-Yahoo! News poll, more than one out of five of the respondents who say they oppose the war also say they support McCain for president. The sentiment does not discriminate by gender or by age. Most significantly, it splits independent voters in favor of McCain.
Respondents said McCain would do a better job in Iraq than Obama by a margin of 39 percent to 33 percent. Undergirding that response is a strong sentiment that McCain would be a better leader of the military than Obama. One out of three respondents said that description matched McCain "very well," whereas only one out of ten said the same of Obama, who did not serve in the armed forces.
The Iraq findings track McCain's advantage on the issue of terrorism. Of those surveyed, more than twice as many believe McCain can better handle terrorism than Obama. As such, McCain is emerging clearly as a candidate of national security, a conventional role for a Republican.
Only 6 percent of those who say they will vote for Obama say McCain would do a better job on Iraq. But among "weak" Obama supporters, that figure rises to 15 percent. Moreover, among undecided voters, McCain is preferred 25 percent to 15 percent over Obama on Iraq.
Leeann Ormsbee, a registered Democrat from Waterford, Pa., believes the United States rushed to war, but now does not believe troops should simply withdraw. The 29-year-old self-employed house cleaner says she has never voted for a Republican. She might this time. 
"I do believe that he will do better in Iraq," she said of McCain. "Because he's served in the military and he has said we can't just pull out...I think we're just kind of stuck with it now and we have to finish." 
Republican pollster Neil Newhouse calls these voters "nose holders." 
"They don't like the fact that were over there, they don't think the decision was the right one, but they understand that if we simply withdraw our troops, it would leave things worse off," he said.
Aware that national security is one of his strongest features, Democrats and their allies have tried to portray McCain's Iraq stance as a mere continuation of Bush's policy. They have seized on his comments earlier this year when he speculated that U.S. troops could remain in Iraq for 100 years. Though he was talking about a presence of non-combat troops akin to South Korea, his remark has been used in television commercials against him.
Earlier this month, McCain kicked off his general election advertising campaign with an ad that featured his and his family's military service and his years in captivity but cast him as a man with a distaste for war.
"Only a fool or a fraud talks tough or romantically about war," he says in the ad. 
McCain supported the resolution in 2002 that allowed President Bush to use force in Iraq. He later criticized then secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld for his management of the war and went on to become one of the Senate's leading advocates of last year's buildup of troops. He has said he could envision troops withdrawing around 2013 but has refused to fix a date.
"We were losing in Iraq; now we're winning," he has said. 
The troop expansion, which is about to end, has left Iraq safer and given Iraqi forces greater responsibility for security. But Pentagon and congressional reports issued this week also warned that the gains are delicate and could be reversed. 
McCain's Iraq advantage could evaporate if violence and chaos resurface and U.S. casualties mount. Conversely, even greater successes in the country could make withdrawing troops more palatable.
Obama has argued that the troop surge has not helped resolve Iraq's political problems. He wants to remove all combat brigades from Iraq within 16 months of becoming president. But he has said that if al Qaeda builds bases in Iraq he would keep troops in the country or in the region to carry out "targeted strikes."
"As the American people get to know Obama and McCain better they will see that the difference is Obama's desire to fundamentally change American policy in Iraq and John McCain wants to continue George Bush's policy," Obama spokesman Bill Burton said.
Democratic pollster Anna Greenberg said the evidence of improvements this year presents a double edged sword for McCain and Obama.
"Obviously people don't like the war in Iraq, they want it to be over and they don't like all the money we're spending there," she said. "On the other hand, people also don't want to retreat or lose...In 2006, (the public's view of the war) was much more clearly a net positive for Democrats. I think the landscape has changed." 
At the Pew Research Center for the People and the Press, which has also polled on Iraq and the presidential candidates, associate director Michael Dimock said the public has a perception that McCain "is not completely on board with Bush."
What's more, he said, Obama faces lingering concerns about his experience, about not being tested and about not having foreign policy experience -- themes that Hillary Rodham Clinton pushed during their prolonged primary contest.
The poll was conducted over the Internet by Knowledge Networks. It initially contacted people using traditional telephone polling methods, and followed with online interviews. People chosen for the study who had no Internet access were given it for free. 
"What you see is that Americans themselves are conflicted about Iraq," he added. "They are very hesitant to say that we need to get out now. They understand the complexity of this situation."

http://news.yahoo.com/page/election...idates-iraq;_ylt=AqDaMsb_z.sG5rZaNAfCm.us0NUE


----------



## kwflatbed

*Anti-Obama blogs being treated as spam by Google*

Some are being blocked altogether and on others you have to go through an onerous process to post. Since none of the blogs concerned have any of the characteristics of spam blogs, it seems most likely that false spam notifications from Obama supporters are the reason behind all the blocks. Uppity Woman (who is a Democrat but a mocker of Obama) has a big coverage of it.

The problem is so pernicious that a lot of bloggers have moved their sites to Wordpress and other locations. I reproduce below Uppity Woman's notes on that:

Old location: http://bluelyon.blogspot.com/ has been unfairly locked up as spam thanks to false "reporting". New Location: http://bluelyon.wordpress.com/

Old Location: http://nobamablog.blogspot.com has also been locked out and falsely reported as "spam". New location: http://nobamablog.wordpress.com/

Old Location: http://hillaryorbust.blogspot.com/ has been locked out for false reports that she is a "spam" site. This blogger has moved to her own domain at Hillary Or Bust.com The Hillary or Bust site also lists the following additional blogs have been unfairly locked out due to false "spammer" accusations:

http://reflections-in-tyme.blogspot.com/ (Native Americans Against Obama) (no new site as yet)http://mccaindemocrats.blogspot.com/ Locked out, new site is:http://mccaindemocrats.wordpress.com/ Locked out: http://politicallizard.blogspot.com/ Locked out, new site is here. http://ascrivenerslament.blogspot.com/ was blocked but was reinstated earlier this month ​It might be an idea to visit some of the blocked people at their new sites and give them some encouragement.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> *Anti-Obama blogs being treated as spam by Google*
> 
> Some are being blocked altogether and on others you have to go through an onerous process to post. Since none of the blogs concerned have any of the characteristics of spam blogs, it seems most likely that false spam notifications from Obama supporters are the reason behind all the blocks. Uppity Woman (who is a Democrat but a mocker of Obama) has a big coverage of it.
> 
> The problem is so pernicious that a lot of bloggers have moved their sites to Wordpress and other locations. I reproduce below Uppity Woman's notes on that:
> 
> It might be an idea to visit some of the blocked people at their new sites and give them some encouragement.​


Was this confusing post written by you or is this something you copied and pasted from some other site? I just visted every one of the old address you listed and had no problems accessing each blog. I didn't need to go through an onerous process or register anywhere. I just put the address in my browser and I was there. I used both the Google and the Firefox browser. One blogger did say she was moving her blog to a new address. Good for her. Her new address was up there for all to see at her original address.

Since Google is one of many search engines and companies that will host your blog for free, even if this was a credible story it wouldn't be much of a story now would it Harry?

Anyone who has access to the Internet can start and run a blog and the companies that provide the service are free to place any restrcitions they see fit. But I am sure the "blocked people" will appreciate your kinds words of support.

Keep on rolling brother! God Bless America!


----------



## kwflatbed

With your comprehensive knowledge you would think you would understand that the orignal url addresses foward you to the new site.

But then again you may not be as smart as you think you are.

Any support given to BEAT Obama Bin A-hole is appreciated.










http://www.johnmccain.com/


----------



## Guest

In your original post from earlier this afternoon you provided the following information that I have copied directly from your post:

From FlatbedHarry 6/29/08

Old location: http://bluelyon.blogspot.com/ has been unfairly locked up as spam thanks to false "reporting". New Location: http://bluelyon.wordpress.com/

Old Location: http://nobamablog.blogspot.com has also been locked out and falsely reported as "spam". New location: http://nobamablog.wordpress.com/

Old Location: http://hillaryorbust.blogspot.com/ has been locked out for false reports that she is a "spam" site. This blogger has moved to her own domain at Hillary Or Bust.com The Hillary or Bust site also lists the following additional blogs have been unfairly locked out due to false "spammer" accusations:

End of information copies from Flatbedharry post:

I copied the addresses that you say are old into my browser and had no difficulty reaching the sites you claimed just a few hours ago were blocked or require you to jump through hoops to access.

I am not going to comment directly on your smart ass answer to my question. But I will ask you again, Is the information contained in your post about these blogs something you came up with or did it come from some other source? Like maybe a pro Republican site? It is a common practice to site ones source of information. And, please expect me to respond everytime you post nothing more than jiberish and misinformation.


----------



## kwflatbed

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/ The source of the information

Now lets see you do something with this.

From an e-mail

The Democrat Party

This is very interesting! I never thought about it this way. Perhaps this is why so many physicians are conservatives or republicans.

Thoughtful point of view...

The Democrat Party has become the Lawyers' Party. Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton are lawyers. Bill Clinton and Michelle Obama are lawyers. John Edwards, the other former Democrat candidate for president, is a lawyer, and so is his wife, Elizabeth. Every Democrat nominee since 1984 went to law school (although Gore did not graduate). Every Democrat vice- presidential nominee since 1976, except for Lloyd Bentsen, went to law school. Look at the Democrat Party in Congress: the Majority Leader in each house is a lawyer.

The Republican Party is different. President Bush and Vice President Cheney were not lawyers, but businessmen. The leaders of the Republican Revolution were not lawyers. Newt Gingrich was a history professor; Tom Delay was an exterminator; and, Dick Armey was an economist. House Minority Leader Boehner was a plastics manufacturer, not a lawyer. The former Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist is a heart surgeon.

Who was the last Republican president who was a lawyer? Gerald Ford, who left office 31 years ago and who barely won the Republican nomination as a sitting president, running against Ronald Reagan in 1976. The Republican Party is made up of real people doing real work. The Democrat Party is made up of lawyers. Democrats mock and scorn men who create wealth, like Bush and Cheney, or who heal the sick, like Frist, or who immerse themselves in history, like Gingrich.

The Lawyers' Party sees these sorts of people, who provide goods and services that people want, as the enemies of America . And, so we have seen the procession of official enemies, in the eyes of the Lawyers' Party, grow.

Against whom do Hillary and Obama rail? Pharmaceutical companies, oil companies, hospitals, manufacturers, fast food restaurant chains, large retail businesses, bankers, and anyone producing anything of value in our nation.

This is the natural consequence of viewing everything through the eyes of lawyers. Lawyers solve problems by successfully representing their clients, in this case the American people. Lawyers seek to have new laws passed, they seek to win lawsuits, they press appellate courts to overturn precedent, and lawyers always parse language to favor their side.

Confined to the narrow practice of law, that is fine. But it is an awful way to govern a great nation. When politicians, as lawyers, begin to view some Americans as clients and other Americans as opposing parties, then the role of the legal system in our life becomes all-consuming. Some Americans become 'adverse parties' of our very government. We are not all litigants in some vast social class-action suit. We are citizens of a republic that promises us a great deal of freedom from laws, from courts, and from lawyers.

Today, we are drowning in laws; we are contorted by judicial decisions; we are driven to distraction by omnipresent lawyers in all parts of our once private lives. America has a place for laws and lawyers, but that place is modest and reasonable, not vast and unchecked. When the most important decision for our next president is whom he will appoint to the Supreme Court, the role of lawyers and the law in America is too big. When lawyers use criminal prosecution as a continuation of politics by other means, as happened in the lynching of Scooter Libby and Tom Delay, then the power of lawyers in America is too great. When House Democrats sue America in order to hamstring our efforts to learn what our enemies are planning to do to us, then the role of litigation in America has become crushing.

We cannot expect the Lawyers' Party to provide real change, real reform, or real hope in America ... Most Americans know that a republic in which every major government action must be blessed by nine unelected judges is not what Washington intended in 1789. Most Americans grasp that we cannot fight a war when ACLU lawsuits snap at the heels of our defenders. Most Americans intuit that more lawyers and judges will not restore declining moral values or spark the spirit of enterprise in our economy.

Perhaps Americans will understand that change cannot be brought to our nation by those lawyers who already largely dictate American society and business. Perhaps Americans will see that hope does not come from the mouths of lawyers but from personal dreams nourished by hard work. Perhaps Americans will embrace the truth that more lawyers with more power will only make our problems worse.

Now we all know about how usefull lawyers are don't we.

DO PASS THIS ON!


----------



## Guest

OK, so it is now safe to assume that your post earlier this afternoon was 100% wrong and nothing more than propaganda. If you want to run away from what you wrote about some organized effort by Google to stop bloggers from posting negaitive stories about the Democratic nominee for President fine, have fun. But, everyone should take all your posts about anything except pushing a big rig with a large grain of salt.

2. My eye sight is just about 20/20 so there is no need to use a 22 inch font. Thank you.


----------



## kwflatbed

Also anything that you post as pure BullShit unlike this.

"From the time Barack Obama was sworn in as a United State Senator, to
the time he announced he was forming a Presidential exploratory committee,
he logged 143 days of experience in the Senate. That's how many days the 
Senate was actually in session and working. 

After 143 days of work experience, Obama believed he was ready to be Commander In Chief, Leader of the Free World, and fill the shoes of Abraham Lincoln, FDR, JFK and Ronald Reagan. 143 days. 

I keep leftovers in my refrigerator longer than that.'- 

Columnist Cheri Jacobus"












http://www.johnmccain.com/


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Also anything that you post as pure BullShit unlike this.
> 
> "From the time Barack Obama was sworn in as a United State Senator, to
> the time he announced he was forming a Presidential exploratory committee,
> he logged 143 days of experience in the Senate. That's how many days the
> Senate was actually in session and working.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your problem that you are on the wrong medication or the medication you are on is not working properly because I haven't posted anything about Obama. My post was about information that you claim was true that after spending five minutes doing a litle research turned out to be 100% wrong and I think you knew it was wrong and posted it anyway.
> 
> I haven't decided who I am going to vote for in November but, I will say one thing, for a guy you claim has no experience, he has run one hell of a campaign for a guy no one outside of Illinois had ever heard of two years ago. And before you say it was all the doing of the "media" what ever that means, your candidate was dead in the water and carrying his own bags through the airport until his friends in the media started pushing his cause.
> 
> BTW, could you please share with me what political offices President Lincoln held before being elected? Here is a hint he didn't serve very long in Congress.


----------



## kwflatbed

Romney tops McCain veep list

Mike Allen

Surprising many Republican insiders, Mitt Romney is at the top of the vice-presidential prospect list for Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.). But lack of personal chemistry could derail the pick. 
"Romney as favorite" is the hot buzz in Republican circles, and top party advisers said the case is compelling. 
Campaign insiders say McCain plans to name his running mate very shortly after Sen. Barack Obama (D-Ill.) does, as part of what one campaign planner called a "bounce-mitigation strategy." 
The Democratic convention is in late August, a week ahead of the Republicans convention. That means McCain can size up the opposing ticket before locking in his own. 
One of the chief reasons the Massachusetts governor is looking so attractive is his ability to raise huge amounts of money quickly through his former business partners and from fellow members of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints, the Mormons. 
McCain sources tell Politico that they believe Romney could raise $50 million in 60 days. One close Romney adviser said it could even be $60 million. 
Romney's other advantages, according to people involved in McCain's screening process: 
-Squeaky clean, and fully vetted by the national media. 
-Has presidential looks and bearing, and immediately would be a strong campaign who could be trusted to stay on-message. 
-Family's Michigan roots would help in a swing state that went Democratic in 2004 and is. 
But there's one big problem: Despite the buddy-picture choreography of a McCain-Romney campaign swing, McCain remains far short of enamored of Romney. 
And McCain sources say he'll pick his vice presidential candidate based more on ability to govern than ability to help in the election. 
So two other names are in the top tier: 
-Rob Portman, a former congressman from Ohio, member of House leadership, U.S. Trade Ambassador and White House budget director. 
-Sen. John Thune (R-S.D.), who would delight conservatives and is at the top of the list of the party's prospects for the presidential race in 2012 or 2016. He was described to Politico by a McCain confidant as a possible "compromise" if the senator can't stomach picking Romney. 
Then there's a second tier of candidates who are less likely, but possible: former Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Ridge, who dropped out of the top tier because of recent revelations about his lobbying; Florida Gov. Charlie Crist; Minnesota Gov. Tim Pawlenty; and Rep. Eric Cantor (R-Va.), who is one of McCain's most energetic and successful fundraisers. 
Louisiana Gov. Bobby Jindal is frequently included in veep news stories but was not mentioned by McCain insiders. Their view is that his youth would accentuate, not mitigate, the age issue.

Especially if McCain is far behind later this summer, he could do something truly unorthodox like pick his strong supporter Sen. Joe Lieberman (I-Conn.), who was the Democrats' vice presidential candidate back in 2000. 
Party leaders don't expect that. But McCain remains, after all, a maverick. 
Politico's Jonathan Martin contributed to this report.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/politico/20080630/pl_politico/11435;_ylt=Avb6HNZK8ne_tr0v5zyPOISs0NUE

*Answer To masscopguy*

"Is your problem that you are on the wrong medication or the medication you are on is not working properly"

What is your obsession with drugs in your posts?
Do you have a problem?

You still do not seem to understand how linking on the internet works, mabey our resident link poster CJIS could help you out
and explain link fowarding, linking, and dead links to you.

*CJIS*








MassCops Digger
*MassCops Commissioner*

"I will say one thing, for a guy you claim has no experience, he has run one hell of a campaign for a guy no one outside of Illinois had ever heard of two years ago."

Yes with the help of ALL of the slumbag Dummycrat lawyers
banning together to get it done.

"your candidate was dead in the water and carrying his own bags through the airport until his friends in the media started pushing his cause."

At least he is able to carry his own baggage and has the friends willing to help him to the final destination The White House.










http://www.johnmccain.com/


----------



## kwflatbed

The Next First Lady

Cindy McCain--this will surprise you




This is an interesting article as not much was known about her. She was on Leno the other night and it was an interesting interview. It turns out that she is a character as she is or has been a race car driver and is also a pilot. She flies John around the country to his rallies. After hearing that about her and reading this I now have a lot of respect for her.​Election 2008: Cindy Hensley McCain has been disparaged as a trophy wife, a Barbie, an heiress with fancy purses, even the Paris Hilton of politics. But there's more to the picture than meets the eye.

Yes, Mrs. McCain is the perfectly coifed blonde standing dutifully behind the senator during his speeches. And yes, she wears stylish clothing and carries a Prada purse. And it's true she doesn't say much. But feminist critics who write her off as a "stand-by-your-man" shrinking violet are selling her short. And she'd make a more imp ressive first lady.

Mrs. McCain: More than meets the eye.

While Obama's wife has been hating America, complaining about the war and undermining our troops serving in Afghanistan, McCain's wife has been worrying about her sons who actually are fighting or planning to fight in the war on terror. One, in fact, was until a few months ago deployed in Iraq during some of the worst violence.

You don't hear the McCain's talk about it, but their 19-year-old Marine, Jimmy, is preparing for his second tour of duty. Their 21-year-old son, Jack, is poised to graduate from Annapolis and also could join the Marines as a second lieutenant. The couple made the decision not to draw attention to their sons out of respect for other families with sons and daughters in harm's way.

Cindy also says she doesn't want to risk falling apart on the campaign trail talking about Jimmy who was so young when he enlisted she had to sign consent forms for his medical tests before he could report for duty and potentially upsetting parents of soldiers who are serving or ha ve been killed.

The McCain's want to make sure their boys get no special treatment. Same goes for their five other children, including a daughter they adopted from Bangladesh . During a visit to Mother Teresa's orphanage there, Cindy noticed a dying baby.. The orphanage could not provide the medical care needed to save her life. So she brought the child home to America for the surgery she desperately needed. The baby is now their healthy, 16-year-old daughter, Bridget.

Though all seven McCain children including two Sen. McCain adopted from his first marriage are supportive of their father, they prefer their privacy to the glare of the campaign trail. Another daughter, Meghan, 23, helps him behind the scenes.

Cindy McCain not only cherishes her children, but also her country, which in an election year filled with America-bashing, is a refreshing novelty. She seethed when she heard Michelle Obama's unpatriotic remarks that she only recently grew proud of America . "I am very proud of my country," Mrs. McCain asserted.

She also may be tougher than the other women in the race. While Hillary thinks she's come under sniper fire on mission trips abroad, Cindy has actually seen violence. She witnessed a boy get blown up by a mine in Kuwait during a trip with an international group that removes land mines from war-torn countries.

Mrs. McCain also is a hands-on philanthropist. She sits on the board of Operation Smile, which arranges for plastic surgeons to fix cleft palates and other birth defects. She also has helped organize relief missions to Micronesia .

During a scuba-diving vacation to the islands, Mrs. McCain took a to a local hospital to have a cut treated. She was shocked, and saddened, by what she saw. "They opened the door to the OR, where the supplies were, and there were two cats and a whole bunch of rats climbing out of the sterile supplies," she recalled. "They had no X-ray machine, no beds. To me, it was devastating because it wa s a U.S. trust territory." As soon as she returned home, she arranged for medical equipment and teams of doctors to be sent to treat the island children.

Michelle Obama may contribute to CARE, which fights global poverty and works to empower poor women. Cindy sits on its board.

While the Democrat women talk about helping the poor and needy, Cindy McCain actually rolls up her sleeves and does it. Who's the out-of-touch elitist?

Link for masscopguy to check it out

http://www.snopescom/politics/mccain/cindy.asp


----------



## kwflatbed

Todays News Links:

_*Journalists to record Obama's every step...*_










*Obama disowns critique of McCain's military record...*

*McCain to Mexico!*

*POLL: Canadians prefer Obama over own leaders... *

*Obama to expand Bush's faith based programs...*

*Campaign grows angry...*

*First Clark, Now Webb: McCain Should 'Calm Down' on Using Military Service...*

*Another: Obama Advisor: McCain 'Sadly Limited' by POW Years...*

*VIDEO: Baldwin will leave USA if Obama elected...*










*Unveils Gay Pride logo...*


----------



## Guest

Harry,

I understand John's current wife is also quite wealthy, do you know how she made her money?

When have some time could you tell us a little bit about John's first wife?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Just For macopguy BEER *
http://www.hensley.com/

*Cindy Hensley and John McCain Marriage Profile*

*And other information*

By Sheri & Bob Stritof

The May-December marriage of John and Cindy McCain can also be put into the long-lasting marriage category. Here is information on how John and Cindy met, their wedding, children, and more.

Born: 
*John Sidney McCain III:* August 29, 1936 at Coco Solo in the Panama Canal Zone.

*Cindy Lou Hensley:* Abt 1954.

How John and Cindy Met: 
Cindy and John met in 1979 at a military reception in Honolulu. 
*John:* "She was lovely, intelligent and charming, 17 years my junior but poised and confident. I monopolized her attention the entire time, taking care to prevent anyone else from intruding on our conversation. When it came time to leave the party, I persuaded her to join me for drinks at the Royal Hawaiian Hotel. By the evening's end, I was in love."
Source: Dan Norwicki and Bill Muller, "Arizona, the early years", AZCentral.com, 03/01/2007.

Wedding Date: 
John and Cindy were married on May 17, 1980 in Phoenix, Arizona. They had a formal ceremony with cindy wearing a long, white wedding gown and John dressed in a formal tuxedo. The best man at their wedding was Sen. William Cohen and Sen. Gary Hart was an usher. 
Cindy and John honeymooned in Hawaii.

Children:

John has seven children. Cindy suffered two miscarriages early in their marriage. 

*Doug McCain:* Born in 1959, Doug was adopted by John after he married Doug's mom, Carol Shepp. Doug is a commercial airline pilot.
*Andrew (Andy) McCain:* Born in 1962, Andy was adopted by John after he married Doug's mom, Carol Shepp. Andy is a business executive.
*Sidney Ann McCain:* Born in 1966, her mom is Carol Shepp. Sidney works in the music industry.
*Meghan McCain:* Born in 1984, her mom is Cindy MCain. Meghan is a journalist.
*John Sidney (Jack) McCain IV:* Born in 1986, attending the U.S. Naval Academy. His mom is Cindy McCain.

*James (Jimmy) McCain:* Born in 1988, Jimmy joined the Marine Corps in 2006. His mom is Cindy McCain.
*Bridget McCain:* Born in 1991, Bridget was adopted in 1993 from Bangladesh.
*More Info:* Jennifer Steinhauer, "Bridging 2 marriages, a large, close-knit brood", MSNBC.msn.com, 12/26/2007. 
*Residences:*

John and Cindy have a home in Phoenix, Arizona and a cabin in Sedona, Arizona.
*More Info:* At Home with John McCain 
*Occupations:*

*John:* U.S. Senator from Arizona, Vietnam veteran, Naval officer, presidential candidate.

*Cindy:* Educator, philanthropist, chairman of Hensley & Company. 
Quotes About the Marriage of Cindy and John McCain:

*John about Cindy's drug addiction:* "I was stunned. Naturally, I felt enormous sadness for Cindy and a certain sense of guilt that I hadn't detected it. I feel very sorry for what she went through, but I'm very proud she was able to come out of it. For her, it was like the Keating affair had been for me, a searing experience, and we both came out stronger. I think it has strengthened our marriage and our overall relationship."
Source: Dan Norwicki and Bill Muller, "Arizona, the early years", AZCentral.com, 03/01/2007.

*Cindy about John:* "He has a zest for life that sometimes can drive the rest of us nuts. When we're exhausted, John says, `There's more to the day - let's go!'"
Source: Mary Leonard, "McCain character loyal to a fault", Boston.com, 3/4/2000.

*John:* "Today, in our excessively psychoanalyzed society, sharing one's secret fears with others takes courage. So does escaping a failing marriage."
Source: John McCain and Marshall Salter, _Why Courage Matters: The Way to a Braver Life_, page 14.

*Pete Lakeland about John and Cindy:* "I think John very much saw her as reclaiming the life he had lost. I think that was the real theme, that Cindy stood for everything he didn't have in prison. this was the sweet, innocent, pure American dream ... I think he was determined that his future was not going to be controlled by those five and a half years and his POW experience. He saw Cindy as the focus for his regeneration."
Source: Source: Robert Timberg, _John McCain: An American Odyssey_, page 132.

Previous Marriage:

John has one previous marriage. 

*Carol Shepp:* John met Carol, a model, while he was at Annapolis. They started dating in 1964 and were married on July 3, 1965 in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. As John was settling in to his naval career after his return from being a POW in Vietnam, their marriage started to have problems. Their divorce was finalized in April 1980.
*Robert Timberg about John and Carol's marriage:* "If there was one couple that deserved to make it, it was John and Carol McCain They endured nearly six years of unspeakable trauma with courage and grace. In the end it was not enough. They won the war but lost the peace ... "The conventional view is that John came home not to the Long Tall Sally of his overheated prison imagings but to a real woman -- older, shorter, crippled -- and before long began to stray. No doubt it was more complicated." 
Source: Robert Timberg, _John McCain: An American Odyssey_, pages 124-125.

*John in Worth the Fighting For:* "Sound marriages can be hard to recover after great time and distance have separated a husband and wife. We are different people when we reunite. But my marriage's collapse was attributable to my own selfishness and immaturity more than it was to Vietnam, and I cannot escape blame by pointing a finger at the war. The blame was entirely mine."
Source: Dan Norwicki and Bill Muller, "Arizona, the early years", AZCentral.com, 03/01/2007.

*Carol:* "The breakup of our marriage was not caused by my accident or Vietnam or any of those things. I don't know that it might not have happened if John had never been gone. I attribute it more to John turning forty and wanting to be twenty-five again than I do to anything else."
Source: Source: Robert Timberg, _John McCain: An American Odyssey_, page 124. 
*Robert Timberg about Carol and John's divorce:* "His [John's] marriage to Carol had been effectively over for some time. After a number of trial separations, they were legally separated in January 1980 and divorced a month later."
Source: Source: Robert Timberg, _John McCain: An American Odyssey_, page 135.

Now is that enough Info for you

Source: http://marriage.about.com/od/politics/p/johnmccain.htm


----------



## Guest

Carol: "The breakup of our marriage was not caused by my accident or Vietnam or any of those things. I don't know that it might not have happened if John had never been gone. I attribute it more to John turning forty and wanting to be twenty-five again than I do to anything else."
Source: Source: Robert Timberg, John McCain: An American Odyssey, page 124. 


So, it looks like John had a mid life crisis and traded in his first wife for a new wife, who just happened to be the daughter of a very wealthy beer distributor.
Well, good for him. I am sure it was much easier to get re-elected to Congress with a new wife who just happens to a very large bank account.


----------



## pahapoika

_*"the daughter of a very wealthy beer distributor"*_
_*"who just happens to a very large bank account"*_

and she looks good doing it too 

could be worse. like teresa heinz


----------



## Barbrady

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/thesis.asp


----------



## kwflatbed

OK lets wind up macopguy again.

*Is Obama not a U.S. citizen anyway?

*Barack Obama is not a legal U.S. natural-born citizen according to the law on the books at the time of his birth, which falls between December 24, 1952, to November 13, 1986. Federal Law requires that the office of President requires a natural-born citizen if the child was not born to two U.S. Citizen parents. This is what exempts John McCain, though he was born in the US Panama Canal Zone.

US Law very clearly states: '. . . If only one parent is a U.S. Citizen at the time of one's birth, that parent must have resided in the United States for minimum ten years, five of which must be after the age of 16.' Barack Obama's father was not a U.S. Citizen is a fact.

Obama's mother was only 18 when Obama was born. This means even though she had been a U.S. Citizen for 10 years, (or citizen of Hawaii being a territory), his mother fails the test for at-least-5-years- prior-to Barack Obama's birth, but-after-age-16.

In essence, Mother alone is not old enough to qualify her son for automatic U.S. Citizenship. At most, 2 years elapsed from his mother turning 16 to the time of Barack Obama's birth when she was 18. His mother would have needed to have been 16 + 5 = 21 years old at the time of Barack Obama's birth for him to be a natural-born citizen. Barack Obama was already 3 years old at the time his mother would have needed to be to allow him natural citizenship from his only U.S. Citizen parent. Obama should have been naturalized as a citizen . . but that would disqualify him from holding the office.

The Constitution clearly declares: Naturalized citizens are ineligible to hold the office of President. Though Barack Obama was sent back to Hawaii at age 10, any other information does not matter because his mother is the one who must fulfill the requirement to be a U.S. Citzen for 10 years prior to his birth on August 4, 1961, with 5 of those years being after age 16.

Further, Obama may have had to have remained in the USA for some time frame to protect any citizenship he might have had, rather than living in Indonesia. This is very clear cut and a glaring violation of U.S. Election law. I think the Governor Schwarzenegger of California should be very interested in discovering if Obama is allowed to be elected President without being a natural-born U.S. Citizen, since this would set a precedent. Stay tuned to your TV sets because I suspect some of this information will be leaking through over the next several days.

macopguy click here
Source

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## CJIS

*A Historical Look at the Presidential Candidates [PICS] view!*

*IMAGE* - _boston.com_ (US Elections 2008) made popular 4 hr 33 min ago


----------



## Big.G

14thWW2 said:


> The newest updates on FNC and MSNBC say she's not conceding and her camp denys it.


Thanks Grasshopper.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Jesse Jackson Caught Bad-Mouthing Obama*

*Reverend Apologizes For Remarks Caught On Microphone During Fox Interview*

CHICAGO (CBS) ― The Rev. Jesse Jackson was caught on a live microphone disparaging Barack Obama's relationship with African American church-goers.

Jackson, during a break in a Fox News interview, made a very crude statement regarding Obama's relationship with African Americans after the presidential candidate made several speeches on morality at black churches.

Obama recently lectured that black males are ''acting like boys''

''There's a reason why our families are in disrepair," Obama said in a Father's Day speech at Apostolic Church of God on Chicago's South Side. "And some of it has to do with a tragic history, but we can't keep on using that as an excuse. Too many fathers are AWOL, missing from too many lives and too many homes. They've abandoned their responsibilities. They're acting like boys instead of men."

Rev. Jackson today apologized for the remarks.

"For any harm or hurt that this hot mic private conversation may have caused, I apologize," Jackson said in a statement. "My support for Senator Obama's campaign is wide, deep and unequivocal. I cherish this redemptive and historical moment.

"My appeal was for the moral content of his message to not only deal with the personal and moral responsibility of black males, but to deal with the collective moral responsibility of government and the public policy which would be a corrective action for the lack of good choices that often led to their irresponsibility.''

Obama decided to leave his longtime church, Trinity United Church of Christ, after controversial remarks by former pastor Jeremiah Wright and Father Michael Pfleger.

In a sermon days after the Sept. 11 attacks, Wright said "America's chickens are coming home to roost" after the United States dropped atomic bombs on Japan and "supported state terrorism against the Palestinians and black South Africans."

Pfleger, mocked Hillary Clinton from the Trinity pulpit, saying that Clinton thought she was entitled to the nomination but that "a black man'' was ''stealing my show.''

Pfleger, who is pastor at St. Sabina Catholic church on the South Side, was a guest preacher at Trinity when he made those remarks.

http://wbztv.com/national/jesse.jackson.obama.2.767286.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*OBAMA: Immigrants Should Learn English...*

*OBAMA: 'Make Sure Your Child Can Speak Spanish'...*

*????????????????????????????????????????????????*


*Click the links to read the storys*


----------



## CJIS

*Obama: Make Sure Your Child Speaks Spanish*
*Evening Bulletin - 2 hours ago*
Barack Obama is coming under fire after he chastised Americans who support English as America's legal official language by telling them their children should speak Spanish.
Obama Tells Kids to Stay in School, Learn a Foreign Language FOXNews
Conservative bloggers jab Obama on foreign languages USA Today


As Harry's post shows we got a new "flip flopper."


----------



## dcs2244

Speak English or Die.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Is Obama running to be our President or our Dictator*

Obama wants to turn us from being a free country to a Marxixts nation.






*Obama - The Most Anti-Gun Candidate in History? *

A radical left wing Marxist that supports banning guns? How could this be? Brainwashed American idiots are fainting for this liberal fascist?






*Liar Liar Liar*

Obama lies again






*The OBAMA-NATION*

It appears that Obama and his supporters have found a flag the will stand up for and salute!

At the BARAK HUSSEIN OBAMA Hqtrs in Houston Texas hangs proudly, the flag of CUBA with a likeness of one of the worst terrorist the world has known ... Ernesto Che Guevarra ... killer of women, children, and men in chains ...

Died like a pig begging for his life .






*Birth certificate petition shut down by threat from Obama supporter

*_Post below recycled from Red Ink . See the original for links_

By now, even the people living under rocks have heard about Obama's forged birth certificate. This is worrisome for a number of reasons. First off, that he and/or his campaign staff thought the general public was that stupid/gullible (well, on second thought, he DOES have a lot of supporters, maybe a lot of them ARE that stupid.), and secondly why on earth would they feel that they needed to submit a forgery? Is he a native US citizen or not? Or is this about his name? or his parent's religion? Either way, it is a reasonable thing to look at since after all, there is that little legal requirement that he be a native US citizen, and not just a naturalized one. One person put up a website for an online petition calling for the REAL birth certificate to be released, but within hours of it going up, someone, using the site operator's home address, left a veiled threat against the site operator and his family.

""Petition Closed

A veiled threat was made against myself and my family which included our home address, so I have decided to close the petition for good. It is truly sad that political discourse in our country has come to this. "​


----------



## CJIS

*McKinney running for president as Green candidate*
*CNN - 3 hours ago*
(CNN) -- The liberal environmentalist Green Party nominated former Congresswoman Cynthia McKinney as its presidential candidate Saturday.
McKinney Wins Green Party Nomination FOXNews
Green Party names McKinney as presidential pick Reuters


----------



## dcs2244

It was okay to question the birth of Juan "tastysh$itsandwich" McCain, but don't you DARE question the immaculate conception and humble birth (born in a manger...right next to Mrs Magillicutty's cow) of the Messiah.

By the way: Obambi doesn't speak spanish.

Lastly, the sad thing is that there are people who will vote for McKinney.:baby21:


----------



## CJIS

dcs2244 said:


> It was okay to question the birth of Juan "tastysh$itsandwich" McCain, but don't you DARE question the immaculate conception and humble birth (born in a manger...right next to Mrs Magillicutty's cow) of the Messiah.
> 
> By the way: Obambi doesn't speak spanish.
> 
> Lastly, the sad thing is that there are people who will vote for McKinney.:baby21:


What? I had a hard time making sense of some of that.


----------



## dcs2244

CJIS said:


> What? I had a hard time making sense of some of that.


Sorry: I meant that it was okay for everyone to question whether McCain was a citizen eligible for the presidency, but not okay for anyone to question the citizenship of the Wizard of Hope and Change. Included was an obtuse reference to the Chicago fire, an observation that Obama is a monoglot and a comment regarding that there are people stupid enough to vote for the Green candidate, McKinney (I left out the Imelda Marcos reference in the interest of brevity).

Next time I'll type slower...


----------



## CJIS

*Obama Camp Slams Satirical 'New Yorker' Magazine Cover*
*FOXNews - 1 hour ago*
by FOXNews.com Aides to Barack Obama are blasting a New Yorker magazine cover that depicts the presumptive Democratic presidential nominee and wife Michelle Obama carrying on in ways described by an implacable anti-Obama e-mail campaign.
Obama campaign calls New Yorker cover offensive CNN International
New Yorker Obama Cover Sparks Uproar CBS News


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed

*Anti-Obama Bloggers Question Why Google Froze Their Accounts*

Tuesday, July 15, 2008
By Joseph Abrams









*Some bloggers opposed to Barack Obama say they suspect Obama's supporters - with the assistance of Google - may have tried to censor them when the Internet giant froze their Web sites for five days last month.*

Seven blogs run by Democrats who oppose Obama's nomination for the presidency were incorrectly flagged as spam sites by Blogger, the hosting service Google has owned since 2003. Google says it was an automated response from a spam filter.
But the bloggers believe that Web surfers who support Obama took advantage of a loophole in Blogger's system that allows readers to report spam blogs, the artificial Web sites that abound on the Internet and are used to promote other sites.
"It appears that [Blogger's] policy can be manipulated by people determined to shut down the free exchange of ideas," said Carissa Snedeker, whose blog, BlueLyon, was among those that were frozen.
"It's unusual - I've never heard of similar blogs of the same nature being shut down like that," said Danny Sullivan, editor-in-chief of the tech site SearchEngineLand.com.
Google said in a press release that the blogs were blocked because an automatic spam filter had locked on to those seven Web sites.
"We believe this may have been caused by mass spam e-mails mentioning the 'Just Say No Deal' network of [anti-Obama] blogs, which in turn caused our system to classify the blog addresses mentioned in the e-mails as spam," Google wrote, referring to a coalition of disaffected Democrats who oppose Obama's candidacy.
Blogger quarantined the seven anti-Obama blogs on June 25 while it conducted a review, a process that took five days and made it impossible for the bloggers to write posts on the weekend of a joint event held by Obama and Hillary Clinton.
"Blogger's 'guilty until proven innocent' approach is appalling," wrote blogger GeekLove on her site, Come a Long Way. She said she felt silenced by the freeze.
"The conclusion that many of us came to was that we were specifically targeted by some over-enthusiastic Obama supporters," Snedeker said.
The bloggers believe it's part of a larger campaign to evict them from left-wing sites like the Huffington Post and DailyKos.
Google says the bloggers' suspicions are unfounded. "Politics had absolutely nothing to do with this - it was a spam issue," Google spokesman Adam Kovacevich told FOXNews.com.
Sullivan said he would have expected more blogs to get shut down if there had been a concerted effort to stop anti-Obama sites.
"I think that there's something weird, in general, that all these were shut down," he said, "but why, exactly, is uncertain."
As a result, all seven bloggers opened accounts with WordPress, a rival blog-hosting site, hoping to avoid such problems. The other affected blogs are Hillary or Bust, McCain Democrats, NObama Blog, The Political Lizard and Reflections in Tyme.
Google said it was addressing the issue and "constantly evaluating our policies and technology to reduce the number of false positives caught by our spam filters."
"We have restored posting rights to the affected blogs," it wrote, "and it is very important to us that Blogger remain a tool for political debate and free expression."
Snedeker wrote on her blog that she wasn't satisfied with Google's gesture.
"How's about a little benefit of the doubt for the next set of bloggers that get caught in your 'automated spam detection' maze?" she wrote.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,382452,00.html


----------



## dcs2244

kwflatbed said:


>


Rush closed his show today with the query: "...who doesn't like cartoons? Radical muslims."


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kttref

..."Change, because I have no other platform"....


----------



## kwflatbed

Todays News

*McCain speaks to NAACP...*

*Obama says NEW YORKER insulted Muslim Americans...*

*CONTROVERSY ADDS TO AD WOES AT MAGAZINE...*

*WIRE: Obama Steers Clear of Michigan Muslims...*

*Congressional Confusion Over Rules Governing Video, Blog Posts...*


----------



## CJIS

Obama to spend part of birthday in Boston
Boston Herald, United States - 1 hour ago
By AP CHICAGO - Barack Obama is planning to spend part of his 47th birthday in Massachusetts. The Democratic presidential contender will visit Boston Aug. *...*
Obama coming to Boston for his birthday Boston Globe
Report: Obama To Spend Birthday In Boston Boston Channel.com
Obama plans birthday fete in Boston Boston Globe


Think Deval has anything to do with this? I won't be surprised if Deval ends up being his running mate.


----------



## kwflatbed

*The birth certificate puzzle gets more interesting still

*_Was Barack born a bastard? If his father was already married -- which he was -- a marriage in Hawaii between Obama senior and Obama's mother could not legally have taken place. _

Michelle Obama had a round table discussion, according to Huffington Post and made a little Freudian slip "His own mother, she said at the beginning of her remarks, was "very young and very single when she had him."

This is, of course, a departure from the official biography wherein Barry says his parents married when she was 3 months pregnant. Of course, how could a clerk in the Hawaiian clerk's office issue a marriage license for them, when Barack Sr. was already married in Kenya?

In this day and age, however, that in itself is still not enough cause for him to refuse to present a valid birth certificate, other than the obviously photo-shopped, GIIMP fraud posed on his official website.

Source

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## CJIS

*In Iraq, Mixed Feelings About Obama and His Troop Proposal*
*New York Times - 5 hours ago*
Nassir al-Hiti, an Iraqi general, said Iraqis "would be very happy" to see Barack Obama elected president, but called Mr. Obama's withdrawal plan "very difficult.
Obama Adviser Bashes McCain on Afghanistan FOXNews
Iraq and Afghanistan In the line of fire Economist


----------



## kwflatbed

NRA plans $40M fall blitz targeting Obama









NRA members will get automated phone calls, mail pieces and pre-election editions of the group's three magazines making the case against Obama.
Photo: AP

The National Rifle Association plans to spend about $40 million on this year's campaign, with $15 million of that devoted to portraying *Barack Obama* as a threat to the Second Amendment rights upheld last week by the Supreme Court.
"Our members understand that if Barack Obama is elected president, and he has support in the Senate to confirm anti-gun Supreme Court nominees, [the _District of Columbia v. Heller_ decision] could be taken away from us in the future," Chris Cox, head of the NRA's political arm, told Politico.
The politically powerful gun rights group will split its message efforts between communicating with its 4 million members and the tens of millions more firearms owners across the country.
This fall, NRA members will get automated phone calls, mail pieces and pre-election editions of the group's three magazines making the case against Obama. More broadly, the group will use an independent expenditure effort to hammer the Democratic nominee via TV, radio and newspaper ads in some of about 15 battleground states in the Midwest and Mountain West.
"We look forward to showing him 'bitter,'" Cox said, referring to Obama's statement this spring that some in rural America "cling" to guns and religion out of bitterness.
Since 2000, Democrats have made a conscious decision to avoid alienating gun owners and Second Amendment enthusiasts, as many in the party believe a NRA-stoked backlash cost Al Gore his home state of Tennessee , as well as West Virginia and Arkansas, in the 2000 presidential election. In the days leading up to Election Day four years ago, Democratic nominee Sen. John F. Kerry (Mass.) even went so far as to symbolically court gun owners, donning camouflage and hoisting a 12-gauge in what turned out to be a goose hunt in more ways than one.
And Obama is now charting a similar course, never raising the gun issue on the stump except, when asked, to say that he respects Second Amendment rights. Indeed, the day _Heller_ came down, he issued a carefully worded statement that indicated neither support nor opposition to the decision but clarity on a broader point meant to assure gun owners that he's not a threat. *McCain* voiced enthusiastic support for the _Heller_ decision.

"Sen. Obama has always believed that the Second Amendment protects the right of individuals to bear arms and will uphold the constitutional rights of law-abiding gun owners, hunters and sportsmen as president," said spokesman Tommy Vietor. "Sen. Obama also believes that we can work together to enact common-sense laws, like closing the gun show loophole and improving our background check system, so that guns do not fall into the hands of terrorists or criminals."

One pro-gun Democrat in the House said the decision would actually help Obama by clarifying that gun ownership is an individual right and further dissuading Democrats from pursuing what has proved to be a political loser at the national level.
"It's a nonissue," said Democratic Rep. Tim Ryan, who represents a blue-collar Youngstown, Ohio-area district and has won the backing of the NRA. "Democrats have learned a lesson to not campaign on it." And, he said, "the reality is that there is not going to be any gun legislation to get through Congress."
But Cox said the 5-4 decision had galvanized sportsmen and Second Amendment enthusiasts and would thrust the issue back into the political arena."This is the first salvo in a step-by-step restoration of this right," Cox said calling Heller "only the end of the beginning."
And the next step in that cause could be a politically awkward one for Obama.
The NRA filed suit on Friday to overturn handgun laws in Chicago, Obama's hometown, and three Windy City suburbs
"You put a microphone to his face and ask: 'Do you support the Chicago gun control laws?'" said Grover Norquist, an NRA board member, envisioning how to prolong the story and make the Illinois senator squirm.
It's a quandary that the NRA and the McCain campaign hope will haunt Obama in battleground states with a deep attachment to the hunting culture that crosses party lines.

"We've probably still got 800,000 going afield opening day of deer season," said Mike Bouchard, a former Michigan state Senate leader and gun rights advocate in a state where some schools on the Upper Peninsula still close on the first day of deer season. "And we're very suspicious of people that pretend to be supportive of Second Amendment rights and hunting."

"We can create a wedge in unions by highlighting his anti-gun background," Paul Erhardt, a GOP strategist who works closely with members of the gun rights community, said of Obama.

While the gun culture is typically associated with the South, it's actually the industrial Midwest where hunting is most popular.

Pennsylvania has the most NRA members per capita of any state, and, after Texas, the next four states that sell the most hunting-related goods are Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Michigan and Missouri, according to the Association of Fish and Wildlife Agencies.

And while Bill Clinton, Gore and Kerry could all handle a gun and had been hunting many times over the years, Obama has never hunted in his life and is the furthest thing from an outdoorsman.

Yet, as with so many issues on which Obama is vulnerable, McCain isn't exactly a perfect alternative.

Aside from not being a hunter, he earned the enmity of some in the gun rights movement for his advocacy of campaign finance reform and background checks at gun shows.
"I don't think they help the Republican Party at all, but I don't think they should in any way play a major role in the Republican Party's policy making," McCain told CNN in 2000.

Reminded of the NRA's past clashes with McCain, Cox acknowledged the "disagreements" but quickly cited the other option.

"Our members understand how bad Barack Obama is on the Second Amendment," Cox said, noting that McCain had signed the amicus brief in support of Heller while Obama had not.

Still, the NRA hasn't yet endorsed McCain and hasn't even decided if it will make an endorsement in the race.

In the nation's heartland, Democrats argue that the decision will not be a transcendent issue in the race.

Ryan said his Reagan Democrat constituents, most of whom backed Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton (N.Y.) in the primary, were open to Obama and that the key was to reassure them on cultural issues before shifting to safe terrain.

"It's guys like [Gov.] Ted Strickland and Tim Ryan saying, 'He's cool; he's all right; he's not going to do anything on guns or abortion that you don't like,'" said Ryan, who is also against abortion rights. "And he is with us rock-solid on economic issues, education and health care."

But if Cox and the NRA have anything to do with it, some of those traditional moderates will be stuck on "bitter" and Obama's past support for strict gun-control measures.

"Apparently, he thinks gun owners are either fools or have short memories," Cox said. "I can assure him he's wrong on both."

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0608/11452.html


----------



## CJIS

*Obama Opens a Foreign Tour in Afghanistan*
*New York Times - 3 hours ago*
By CARLOTTA GALL and JEFF ZELENY KABUL, Afghanistan - Senator Barack Obama arrived in Afghanistan on Saturday, opening a high-stakes foreign trip in a country that is increasingly the focus of his clash with Senator John McCain in the presidential *...*
In Afghanistan, Obama visits troops and officials The Associated Press
McCain, Obama trade foreign policy jabs AFP


----------



## kwflatbed

Go to Columnist Page »


OBAMA'S TROUBLING INTERNET FUND RAISING

Certainly the most interesting and potentially devastating phone call I have received during this election cycle came this week from one of the Obama's campaign internet geeks. These are the staffers who devised Obama's internet fund raising campaign which raised in the neighborhood of $200 million so far. That is more then twice the total funds raised by any candidate in history - and this was all from the internet campaign.
What I learned from this insider was shocking but I guess we shouldn't be surprised that when it comes to fund raising there simply are no rules that can't be broken and no ethics that prevail.
Obama's internet campaign started out innocently enough with basic e-mail networking , lists saved from previous party campaigns and from supporters who visited any of the Obama campaign web sites.
Small contributions came in from these sources and the internet campaign staff were more than pleased by the results.
Then, about two months into the campaign the daily contribution intake multiplied. Where was it coming from? One of the web site security monitors began to notice the bulk of the contributions were clearly coming in from overseas internet service providers and at the rate and frequency of transmission it was clear these donations were "programmed" by a very sophisticated user.
While the security people were not able to track most of the sources due to firewalls and other blocking devices put on these contributions they were able to collate the number of contributions that were coming in seemingly from individuals but the funds were from only a few credit card accounts and bank electronic funds transfers. The internet service providers (ISP) they were able to trace were from Saudi Arabia , Iran , and other Middle Eastern countries. One of the banks used for fund transfers was also located! in Saudi Arabia . 
Another concentrated group of donations was traced to a Chinese ISP with a similar pattern of limited credit card charges.
It became clear that these donations were very likely coming from sources other than American voters. This was discussed at length within the campaign and the decision was made that none of these donations violated campaign financing laws. 
It was also decided that it was not the responsibility of the campaign to audit these millions of contributions as to the actual source (specific credit card number or bank transfer account numbers) to insure that none of these internet contributors exceeded the legal maximum donation on a cumulative basis of many small donations. They also found the record keeping was not complete enough to do it anyway.
This is a shocking revelation.
We have been concerned about the legality of "bundling" contributions after the recent exposure of illegal bundlers but now it appears we may have an even greater problem.
I guess we should have been somewhat suspicious when the numbers started to come out. We were told (no proof offered) that the Obama internet contributions were from $10.00 to $25.00 or so.
If the $200,000,000 is right, and the average contribution was $15.00, that would mean over 13 million individuals made contributions? That would also be 13 million contributions would need to be processed. How did all that happen?
I believe the Obama campaign's internet fund raising needs a serious, in depth investigation and audit. It also appears the whole question of internet fund raising needs investigation by the legislature and perhaps new laws to insure it complies not only with the letter of these laws but the spirit as well.
IS IT RIGHT FOR FOREIGN COUNTRIES TO HAVE AN INVESTMENT IN WHO BECOMES OUR NEXT PRESIDENT??? 

Story From: NY Times


----------



## pahapoika

Obama: _"We cannot continue to rely on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded."_

sorry no link , just a sound bite from another web site


----------



## Big.G

pahapoika said:


> Obama: _"We cannot continue to rely on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives we've set. We've got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded."_
> 
> sorry no link , just a sound bite from another web site


He is officially fucked in the head.


----------



## kwflatbed

In Afghanistan, Obama visits officials









*Doesn't Obama look just like one of them ???*









*
**THE FOREIGN TOUR...*

*WIRE: Europe's governments immune to Obama-fever...* 
*
**White House Slip; Sends Embarrassing Email..* 
*
**PELOSI tries to broker exit...*

*MIDDLE EAST MINEFIELD FOR BARACK...* 
*
**Iraqi PM disputes report on Obama withdrawal plan...*


----------



## Guest

*Huffington Post* | Sean Morrow | July 14, 2008 05:52 PM


Cindy McCain recently gave a rare private interview to CNN in which she disclosed her opinions on transportation in Arizona, her home state. The McCains have tried to distance themselves from elitism, but apparently Mrs. McCain believes that the only way to get around is by "small private plane."
Link to the interview with the ever so humble Cindy McCain

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/07/14/cindy-mccain-in-arizona-t_n_112695.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*Michelle Obama's Early Militant Racism Revealed*

*Michelle Obama and Black Separationists at Princeton*

For months during the nominating process, Michelle Obama's graduating thesis has been under lock and key at Princeton University. The university stated suspiciously that it would be available to the public after the general election. Nobody knew why until now.



*Michelle Obama's Refined Racism*​
The sequestering of an academic thesis was unprecedented at Princeton, a liberal university that prides itself on open access to scholarly information. Despite repeated attempts by media organizations to view the document, Obama's alma mater would provide no explanation for hiding it. 
The thesis written under her maiden name, Michelle LaVaughn, is titled "Princeton-Educated Blacks and the Black Community." You can download it here.
Politico.com received a possibly redacted copy from the Obama campaign recently. The excerpts show that Obama identifies with black militancy, utterly obsessed with race in America and her own blackness. It is a fundamentally racist document, shocking when considering that this scholarship is the product of a presidential candidate's wife at a great university.

She mourns that she will face "further integration and/or assimilation into a white cultural and social structure that will only allow me to remain on the periphery of society; never becoming a full participant."
Obama's thesis is full of paranoid claims and overtly racist feelings. She cannot accept the idea of a diverse student body working together in a melting pot. Others worry about her black militancy here. 
"I have found that at Princeton, no matter how liberal and open-minded some of my white professors and classmates try to be toward me, I sometimes feel like a visitor on campus; as if I really don't belong. Regardless of the circumstances under which I interact with whites at Princeton, it often seems as if, to them, I will always be black first and a student second."
Not only does she see separate black and white societies in America, but she elevates black over white in her world. 
"There was no doubt in my mind that as a member of the black community, I was somehow obligated to this community and would utilize all of my present and future resources to benefit this community first and foremost. "
What is Michelle Obama planning to do with her future resources that will elevate black over white in America?
Most alarming is her use of the terms "separationist" and "integrationist" when describing the views of black people. She clearly identifies herself with a "separationist" view of race. 
"By actually working with the Black lower class or within their communities as a result of their ideologies, a separationist may better understand the desperation of their situation and feel more hopeless about a resolution as opposed to an integrationist who is ignorant to their plight."
Here is another typical passage that is uncomfortable for its poor writing, but nevertheless ominous in meaning:
"Attending Princeton has probably forced [black alumni] to compete intellectually with Whites more than with Blacks and, thus, they have probably become more familiar with Whites intellectually, but in other activities they are likely to have gained familiarity with Whites if they did not spend time with Whites in other activities besides intellectual ones. "
Is it no wonder that most black alumni ignored her racist questionnaire? Only 89 responded out of 400 who were asked for input.
The following passage appears to be a call to arms for affirmative action policies that could be the hallmark of an Obama administration.
"Predominately white universities like Princeton are socially and academically designed to cater to the needs of the white students comprising the bulk of their enrollments."
The conclusion of the thesis is alarming. Michelle Obama's poll of black alumni helps her understand that other black students at Princeton do not share her obsession with blackness. She laments that only 1/3 say they are more comfortable around black people than white people. 
But rather than celebrate, she is horrified that black alumni identify with our common American culture more than they value the color of their skin. 
"I hoped that these findings would help me conclude that despite the high degree of identification with whites as a result of the educational and occupational path that black Princeton alumni follow, the alumni would still maintain a certain level of identification with the black community. However, these findings do not support this possibility."
Michelle Obama does not look into a crowd and see Americans. She sees black people and white people eternally conflicted with one another. 
That is a very divisive view for a potential first lady that would do untold damage to race relations in this country in a Barack Obama administration. Michelle Obama's intellectually refined racism should give all Americans pause for deep concern.

http://www.rightpundits.com/?p=1182

*The Blessed One goes on World Tour*

July 18, 2008 - Mike O

Barack has decided to take his Magnificance on World Tour, taking his groupie entourage of all 3 major network anchors with him. He is sure to get 'rock star' receptions from the socialists in Europe: With 10% unemployment, Muslim enclave 'no go' zones, economies cratering faster than America's and leadership that can't find their asses with toilet paper, they have nothing better to do. But they'll cheer loudly for the Emporer with no Clothes (and a historically unprecedented lack of a paper trail). They won't care of the complete lack of grasp the political Messiah has of pre-vietnam events, and the fact the guy needs 300 foreign policy advisors (no wonder he's so muddled).
And his news media anchor buddies (who couldn't be bothered covering, much less accompanying, McCain's foreign trips) will assuredly shield us from any images of stupidity and ignorance on his part. We must bow down to the liberal Savior, no matter what. His world class vanity demands it.
Tennyson Hays, a commentor over at Michelle Malkin's site, applied his exceptional Photoshop talent and summed it up best; not sure where this falls in the guide to making fun of Obama (the need for which is truly unprecedented), but it should be in there.



http://datatroll.wordpress.com/2008/07/18/the-blessed-one-goes-on-world-tour/​


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> *Huffington Post* | Sean Morrow | July 14, 2008 05:52 PM
> -- Cindy McCain recently gave a rare private interview to CNN in which she disclosed her opinions on transportation in Arizona, her home state. The McCains have tried to distance themselves from elitism, but apparently Mrs. McCain believes that the only way to get around is by "small private plane."
> Link to the interview with the ever so humble Cindy McCain
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/07/14/cindy-mccain-in-arizona-t_n_112695.html


hahah... Ariana Huffington. Nothing elitest about her.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-tv/arianna-and-snls-fred-arm_b_113719.html Check out the video in this link to see her COMIC GENIUS. *edit: Remind me to avoid SNL if this is the next generation.*

I like the sig btw Masscopguy. I always chuckle that liberals are trying to swap the name out for progressives. I am a fan of progress too... Just in a different direction. :t:


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama campaign hires Muslim liaison*

Obama's campaign has hired Hiam Nawas as its Muslim liaison, according to two sources familiar with the move.
Nawas, a Jordanian-American who filled a similar role for the campaign of General Wesley Clark in 2004, has a role complicated by the fact that Obama has been forced repeatedly to deny that he is Muslim, a situation which grates on some Muslim-Americans.
Nawas wrote in 2005 that the Bush Administration should take a more nuanced approach to public diplomacy directed at Muslim women.

"We need to recognise that the social structure in the Muslim world is very different from America's," she wrote. "American women need to understand that what is best for them is not necessarily what is best for Muslim women. Advocacy of women's rights in the Muslim world must show sensitivity to local political realities."
She's also described joint business ventures as an important tool of diplomacy.
Her hiring comes as Obama builds out a more traditional, constituency-based campaign structure than he had in the primary.
Neither Nawas or the campaign immediately responded to questions about the hire.

http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmith/0708/Obama_campaign_hires_Muslim_liaison.html?showall


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Obama's campaign has hired Hiam Nawas as its Muslim liaison, according to two sources familiar with the move.


That's wonderful.

Who is Obama's;

1. Roman Catholic liaison?

2. Protestant liaison?

3. Jewish liaison?

4. Buddhist liaison?

5. Greek Orthodox liaison?

6. Born again Christian liaison?

7. Shinto liaison?

8. Taoist liaison?

One more reason why Obama is going down in flames this November. As Dick Morris always says, "Play to the base".


----------



## dcs2244

5-0 said:


> I like the sig btw Masscopguy. I always chuckle that liberals are trying to swap the name out for progressives. I am a fan of progress too... Just in a different direction. :t:


They're "progressing" toward 1917, 5-0.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

...or 1939


----------



## dcs2244

justanotherparatrooper said:


> ...or 1939


Same ideological roots, JAP, but "progressives" just deny it.

Twentieth Century Totalitarianism:

brought to you by the "progressive" left.


----------



## Guest

5-0 said:


> hahah... Ariana Huffington. Nothing elitest about her.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-tv/arianna-and-snls-fred-arm_b_113719.html Check out the video in this link to see her COMIC GENIUS. *edit: Remind me to avoid SNL if this is the next generation.*
> 
> I like the sig btw Masscopguy. I always chuckle that liberals are trying to swap the name out for progressives. I am a fan of progress too... Just in a different direction. :t:


I have no problem being called a liberal. The problem I have with most conservatives is they generally form their positions when they are about 20 and never grow, change or move forward.

Politics is the art of compromise. Ever since Newt Gingrich took over the House of Representatives everything is us vs them.

BTW, Ms. Huffington is a well respected author who created a web site less than 5 years ago that is now one of the most widely read political sites on the web. She has some of the most intelligent contributors of any site I visit. I am sure you prefer NewsMax or WorldNut News Daily.

Although Huffington was once married to a wealthy former Congressman she has achieved success on her own, unlike Cindy, who was born rich and then married a Congressman after he left his first wife.


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> Although Huffington was once married to a wealthy former Congressman she has achieved success on her own, unlike Cindy, who was born rich and then married a Congressman after he left his first wife.


With people like Bill Clinton, Ted Kennedy, John Kerry, Gerry Studds, Barney Frank, and Jim Marzilli on the left, I really don't think you want to start a debate on the morals of politicians.


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> I have no problem being called a liberal. The problem I have with most conservatives is they generally form their positions when they are about 20 and never grow, change or move forward.* (Funny, I was fairly liberal in my early years, and spent my youth in Human Services. LIFE CHANGED MY POLITICAL VIEW)*
> 
> Politics is the art of compromise. Ever since Newt Gingrich took over the House of Representatives everything is us vs them. *I am sure that Democrats have nothing to do with the us vs. them problem... Have you been on a college campus lately? It's RABID paranoia being spewed on the left as well as the right. John Edwards Two America's anyone?*
> 
> BTW, Ms. Huffington is a well respected author who created a web site less than 5 years ago that is now one of the most widely read political sites on the web. *Porn is also widely read* She has some of the most intelligent contributors *So, she has smart guests? Wow.* of any site I visit. I am sure you prefer NewsMax or WorldNut News Daily. *I never said she wasn't well read. I said she was elitist. I also never took a potshot at you personally, but you seem to have me pegged pretty quick. You have no idea what I read... I can tell you though, I would listen to Jim Braude all day before I wasted 5 seconds on 'ol HUFFY.*
> 
> Although Huffington was once married to a wealthy former Congressman she has achieved success on her own, unlike Cindy, who was born rich and then married a Congressman after he left his first wife.


Replied.


----------



## aneva28

I think I am voting Democrat this year. I like Obamas views and I think we need a need young face in office. I also think that Obamas can turn this country around and FIX this economy.


----------



## Guest

aneva28 said:


> I think I am voting Democrat this year. *OK* I like Obamas views *That's a personal choice, and I am with you* and I think we need a need young face in office. *That's debatable*


That part was fine I guess.



> I also think that Obamas can turn this country around and FIX this economy.


What flavor Kool Aide were you drinking when you typed this though? Even liberals are wondering how he is going to spend us into success with a recession?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

aneva28 said:


> I think I am voting Democrat this year. I like Obamas views and I think we need a need young face in office. I also think that Obamas can turn this country around and FIX this economy.


*Really? what are his views today? THey seem to change daily and sometimes hourly*
*btw...have you ever voted anything but democrat? or is this your first time voting?*


----------



## Guest

aneva28 said:


> I think I am voting Democrat this year. I like Obamas views and I think we need a need young face in office. I also think that Obamas can turn this country around and FIX this economy.


His views on what?

And how is he going to fix the economy? Specifics, please.


----------



## aneva28

Obamas views are to FIX this economy and help the working class. McCain view HELP THE RICH STAY RICH and have and give them tax breaks


----------



## Andy0921

Delta784 said:


> His views on what?
> 
> And how is he going to fix the economy? Specifics, please.


 I've yet to find someone who can rejoin that question. Obama is good public speaker with a charisma and that's why they believe his bullshit; they become captivated and he disgorges his foolishness. 
 
I honestly believe that this guy could tell everyone to go fuck themselves and they would still be so enthralled by his rhetoric, that they would respond with a grand round of applause and start chanting "CHANGE!!". 
 
And then there are the fools who believe Obama is the right choice because Joy Behar said so! And so did the five O'clock news! And the six! And the 6:30!


----------



## aneva28

What has McCain done while he has been in the senate. Don't worry I've got all night!


----------



## Guest

aneva28 said:


> Obamas views are to FIX this economy and help the working class.


Okay...how is he going to do that? Specifics, please.


----------



## robodope

Easy Delta..He's going to name Deval to be his VP..Remember..Together We Can!!!


----------



## aneva28

For starters, helping out the working class by providing additional tax rebates to american workers and providing tax cuts for working families


----------



## Guest

aneva28 said:


> For starters, helping out the working class by providing additional tax rebates to american workers and providing tax cuts for working families


Okay.

1. Who is going to pay for the $10 billion "Foreclosure Prevention Fund", a.k.a. "Let's bail out people who were stupid enough to get in over their heads with homes they couldn't possibly afford"?

HINT: That would be those of us with jobs who didn't "reach for the stars" with our home purchases.

_*Establish a $10 billion Foreclosure Prevention Fund:* Given the downturn in the economy, Obama is calling for immediate creation of his Foreclosure Prevention Fund that will dramatically increase emergency pre-foreclosure counseling, and will help families facing foreclosure to responsibly refinance their mortgages or sell their homes. Obama's plan will not help speculators, people buying vacation homes or people that falsely represented their incomes. It is meant to help responsible homeowners through this difficult period. *Stimulus: $10 billion.*_

Source: http://www.barackobama.com/issues/economy/

2. Who is going to pay the $10 billion to "Extend and expand unemployment insurance", a.k.a. "Let's continue to pay for lazy asses to sit home and do nothing while we finance their layabout lifestyle"?

HINT: Those of us who work for a living.

As long as there are "Help Wanted" signs at McDonald's, you can cram "unemployment insurance" up your ass;

_*Extend and Expand Unemployment Insurance:* Barack Obama believes we must extend and strengthen the Unemployment Insurance (UI) program to address the needs of the long-term unemployed, who currently make up nearly one-fifth of the unemployed and are often older workers who have lost their jobs in manufacturing or other industries and have a difficult time finding new employment. Expanding UI is one of the most effective ways to combat economic turmoil; every dollar invested in UI benefits results in $1.73 in economic output. Obama is calling for a temporary expansion of the UI program for those who have exhausted their current eligibility. *Stimulus: $10 billion*_

Source: http://www.barackobama.com/issues/economy/

3. Who is going to pay for the $20 billion "Additional tax rebates to American workers" which will also benefit people who pay no federal income tax?

HINT: Once again, those of us who work. My tax "rebate" was nice, but it was hardly an influence in my life. If the federal government wants to take less of my money, then they should lower the federal income tax so I have it every week;

_*Provide Additional Tax Rebates to American Workers:* The economy has continued to weaken significantly, despite congressional action to provide immediate tax rebates to American consumers. *Stimulus: $20 billion.*_

Source: http://www.barackobama.com/issues/economy/

There's $40 billion in additional spending.

Where is the money going to come from???

Specifics, please.


----------



## kwflatbed

aneva28 said:


> I think I am voting Democrat this year. I like Obamas views and I think we need a need young face in office. I also think that Obamas can turn this country around and FIX this economy.


I think we all need some of what you are smoking or drinking.
By the way what planet did you say you live on ??
With all of your posts I get the impression that you live in a 
section 8 and stand by the mailbox waiting for your welfare
check.

*More Freebee's For Me From The Working People*


----------



## 7costanza

I personally HATE Obama, because he is the true definition of a politician, his views change with every poll his chronies take. He is anti american and so is his wife. He sat in the front row of a church for 20 yrs supporting hate and obviously had no problem with it until people started talking about it. I dont really blame the man, he is a product of where this country is, half the people voting for him propably think this election is a reality show....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Ineeda is busy online trying to figure out what she should say. Obama is just a front for the "George Soros" types.


----------



## Big.G

aneva28 said:


> I think we need a need young face in office.


Do liberals even care what actually happens to this country? Before the 2004 election all I heard is how people were going to vote for John Kerry because he was a better public speaker than George Bush. Now you want to vote for Obama because of his "young face." If that is all you got, which I wouldn't doubt, then do this country a favor and vote Republican in the upcoming election...


----------



## kwflatbed

Morning News:

*Just one reporter, one photographer waiting for McCain as his plane landed in Manchester, NH, last night...*

*Obama faces tough task to please Arabs & Jews...*

*Andrea Mitchell blasts Obama for 'fake interviews'...*

_*NBCNEWS defends Obama coverage...*_

*NOVAK: MCCAIN VP PICK TO COME 'THIS WEEK'...*

*SEARCH NARROWS...*

*Speculation...*

*







*

*THE FOREIGN TOUR...*

*OBAMA FILMING BERLIN SPEECH FOR POSSIBLE CAMPAIGN COMMERCIAL...*


----------



## dcs2244

aneva28 said:


> I think I am voting Democrat this year. I like Obamas views and I think we need a need young face in office. I also think that Obamas can turn this country around and FIX this economy.


*Well, it looks like we've got a "live one" here, folks! *Once again, a refugee from Miss Rottencrotch's fourth grade class has arrived to inform us that the democrats are "for the little guy..." and the republicans are "for big business..."

It is sad how liberals, and other communists, ideological outlook is arrested at the fourth grade level.

My questions:

Why do we need a "young face" in office?

Why do we have to "turn this country around and FIX this economy"? Since the economy is still growing (as opposed to contracting), are you suggesting that we should take steps to produce negative growth? If that is your goal, then you are right to vote for Senator Obama!

Never mind that communism/socialism/national socialism has NEVER worked, anywhere it has ever been tried. All it has succeeded in doing is ending the lives of millions through war and genocide.

Why do you want that here?:baby21:


----------



## MM1799

Ah yes, fix the ecomony. By the way some people talk (not refering specifically to this board moreso in general) you'd believe we were in the Great Depression and Lenin was knocking on the door to "share the wealth!".
The economy needs to be looked at decade-by-decade. The market always dips and rises. No need to get alarmed about. A few years ago I was losing a sh*tload on some of my investments however today I am, generally, making that money back. When its all said and done, I will bet anyone my entire net worth that my investments would have earned more money than I lost. When you try to "fix" something that isn't "broken" because you dont like it at this moment in time, you will truly f*ck it up. Ride the wave!!
As far as what we need in regards to a persona in office, I dont believe McCain or Obama can "cut the mustard". We need someone who can unite this divided country, and gain support from both democrats and republicans. McCain worries me because I dont believe anyone who shares some ideas with Bush, whether you agree or not, can gain support because of the immense hatred for President Bush. Obama, on the other hand, I believe is too naive and will fall victim to lobbyist and powerful "allies" (read: terrorists who hold oil and force weak Presidents' hands) who will take advantage of him therefore taking advantage of the wealth of this country. We'd be better of just sending paychecks to Al Qaida to fund terrorist -- at least we wouldn't have the wool thrown over our heads.

I believe we are in for another 4 years of crap. Until the President Election is not about lobbyists and "who wants to be a multi-*b*illionaire" we will be stuck in a system which will always be subservient to others and easy affected by the almighty dollar. Fat chance that will change, but that is the age we live in. Where at the "TR"s when you need them? :sad:


----------



## JeffC

mccain is announcing his running mate soon.....hopefully its romney.


----------



## dcs2244

Jeff, the rumors in cyberspace inre Senator McCain's VP: most conservatives are hoping he'll pick Governor Palin from Alaska. Unfortunately, Mitt Romney divides conservatives as badly as McCain does. Over at NRO, Jim Garaghty is hearing rumors of Carly Fiorina (CEO HP): female, business/economic sense...never stood for elective office before, though. Most opine that if he picks another "white guy", he's toast. I don't think we'll have to worry about the pick for awhile, though: Bob Novak figures he was played by McCain's campaign, just to take some of the spotlight off from The Messiah.


----------



## Guest

The far right wing conservatives who control the media refuse to report on McCains continued mis-speaks or what the campaign is calling verbal slips - invariably described as "gaffes" 

McCain referred to the "Iraq/Pakistan border" in a "Good Morning America" interview; since there is no such border he must have meant Afghanistan and Pakistan. He has twice referred to Czechoslovakia, a country that ceased to exist in 1993; ( I am sure John has heard something abut the velvet revolution and the Czech Republic) mixed up Sunnis and Shiites; and identified Vladimir Putin as president of Germany. But then again, George Bush had no idea who the leader of Pakistan was when he was running for President. 

Could the 71 year old McCain, who would be 76 years old at the end of his first term, be suffering from the early stages of Alzheimer’s or dementia?

I hope Williard Romney is his running mate (although I doubt he will be.) If Money Bags Mitt is the VP nominee that will be one more election loss for the Mittster. Lets see, he ran for the US Senate and lost, ran for President and (spent 45 million of the money he made buying companies laying off the workers and then selling the assets)lost and he will be a loser again as McCain's running mate.

But, he was elected to one term as Governor of Massachusetts, a job he basically quit 2 years into a 4 year term.


----------



## MM1799

I agree masscopsguy. The Shitte/Sunni mix-up is a mistake that doesn't bother me and that whole area of which was once part of the Eastern European Soviet Bloc is constantly changing I wont hold a name mix-up against him.
With that said, you cannot mistake Putin for the president of Germany when just a year ago Putin practically brought communism back to Russia and made very strong derogatory comments towards this country. Make no mistake, Russia is no ally on the US. Also with the Pakistan/Afghanistan border being such a remote area which seems to be the perfect hiding spot for terrorist and a very unimpressive Pakistani "ally" who refuses to either allow us to sweep the whole area or do it themselves; the next President of the United States better know where that is.

I feel as if 2008 is identical to 2004: "Who do you dislike more..."
I do not like Obama because I am convinced he is not an American -- just someone who has gained so much from this country yet doesn't feel he owes anything in return (and you cannot argue with his wife's comments, his own actions and his membership to a Church with should be preaching in Iran).
I do not like McCain for his "mix-ups" or his stance on immigration. His ideas and vote when the illegals protested do not lie. 

Another four years..
God bless America.. thank god for the majority of proud, educated, and hard working Americans who keep this country afloat despite the best attempts by the politicians and "enlightened ones" who try to sink this country every day.


----------



## Barbrady

No doubt, the lesser of two evils is McCain.


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> The far right wing conservatives who control the media refuse to report on McCains continued mis-speaks or what the campaign is calling verbal slips - invariably described as "gaffes"
> 
> McCain referred to the "Iraq/Pakistan border" in a "Good Morning America" interview; since there is no such border he must have meant Afghanistan and Pakistan. He has twice referred to Czechoslovakia, a country that ceased to exist in 1993; ( I am sure John has heard something abut the velvet revolution and the Czech Republic) mixed up Sunnis and Shiites; and identified Vladimir Putin as president of Germany. But then again, George Bush had no idea who the leader of Pakistan was when he was running for President.
> 
> Could the 71 year old McCain, who would be 76 years old at the end of his first term, be suffering from the early stages of Alzheimer's or dementia?


When Obama referred to the "57 states" in the United States, was that the early stages of Alzheimer's or dementia?

When Obama stated "Israel is a strong friend of Israel", then continued to repeat the mistake over and over and over again, was that the early stages of Alzheimer's or dementia?

When Obama is reduced to a stuttering fool when the teleprompters are removed and he has to answer direct questions, is that the early stages of Alzheimer's or dementia?

The real question, masscopguy, is where your true allegiences lie. You proclaim yourself to be a member of a "protected minority" while at the same time you attempt to denigrate someone who doesn't share your sexual persuasion because he's older than you.

Is someone who discriminates against homosexuals any better or worse than someone who discriminates against senior citizens?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sen. Obama Starts Babbling on The Today Show*

_by Mark Rhoads_
On July 9 during a very strange interview with Matt Lauer on NBC's _The_ _Today Show_, Sen. Barack Obama confused Iran and Iraq and showed he is mortal after all and not always that articulate when he has to answer questions off the cuff. Apparently he was not briefed by his staff for the obvious first question from Lauer who asked him about his reaction to the test firing of many missiles by Iran earlier that day.
All candidates make mistakes and get flustered on occasion. But Obama tends to get more flustered when the questions are very specific and he cannot quickly transform them into cookie cutter answers about broad themes. Performances such as this one will feed the Obama inexperience image which people did not care about during the primaries.

But voters might be more likely to pay attention to real world experience or the lack thereof when their vote is for all the marbles in November. Obama's ability to be glib or appear to be articulate is not enough for all situations. Sometimes you really do have to know something about a topic. What Obama does not know about foreign policy and national security matters could fill volumes. Here is the clip from July 9:

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/25600163#25600163

http://illinoisreview.typepad.com/illinoisreview/2008/07/sen-obama-start.html

THE CONSERVATIVE POST

*Jul*

*22*

*Away From Teleprompter, Obama is a Babbling Buffoon*

Filed Under Conservative Side of the Story, The Race, The War

- Scott Miller

When it comes to delivering a message, McCain and Obama are complete opposites. Voters would rather wake up with their heads sewn to the carpet than be forced to listen to a John McCain speech delivered from behind a teleprompter, and without one, Obama is incoherent.
Case in point, Obama's interview with ABC news. Here's a video clip of the genius Obama refusing to admit that he was wrong about the surge in Iraq:

Video:http://theconservativepost.com/WordPress/?p=496

The man said nothing in the course of fumbling around for a coherent answer&#8230; without his carefully crafted script from his campaign aides, the man's a utter moron.

*Obama: I have no idea *

Couric: And I really don't mean to belabor this, Senator, because I'm really, I'm trying &#8230; to figure out your position. Do you think the level of security in Iraq &#8230; 
Obama: Yes. 
Couric &#8230; would exist today without the surge? 
Obama: Katie, I have no idea what would have happened had we applied my approach, which was to put more pressure on the Iraqis to arrive at a political reconciliation. So this is all hypotheticals. What I can say is that there's no doubt that our U.S. troops have contributed to a reduction of violence in Iraq. I said that-- not just today, not just yesterday, but I've said that-- previously. What that doesn't change is that we've got to have a different strategic approach if we're going to make America as safe as possible.

http://marcambinder.theatlantic.com/archives/2008/07/obama_spars_with_couric_over_s.php

Even Katie Couric admits she can't figure out Obama's babbling double talk about Iraq. Finally, Obama admits he has no idea about his nebulous Iraq policy. One day his web site denounces the surge. The next day it is erased. 
http://www.cleveland.com/forums/politics/index.ssf?artid=1533793

*And the list could go on and on*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Why is only one of these cartoons tasteless and offensive?*

*What is your answer for this Mr political expert masscopguy*

*








*









Regular readers of Tongue Tied will know why from long experience. It is an examnple of the golden rule of hate speech: Only conservatives can utter hate speech (or hate cartoons) while anything that Leftists say is "free speech", no matter how offensive it is.

The first cartoon did in fact come from a Leftist source -- which is why it was simply dubbed offensive rather than hate speech -- but it mocks a Leftist so that must be condemned. But a cartoon that ridicules a conservative? No problem!

The media were filled with condemnations of the Obama cartoon. Even McCain and various GOP figures condemned it. But the second cartoon (which also appeared in a well-known source) has aroused not a murmur in the media in the 4 weeks since it first appeared.

And note that the second cartoon depicts torturers as Asians (albeit Asians who look rather like Obama, Hillary and GWB). From anybody else that would be "racist".

_Posted by John Ray._

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## CJIS

*McCain gains on Obama in Minn., poll indicates*
*USA Today - 1 hour ago*
ST. PAUL (AP) - The presidential race tightened considerably in Minnesota over the last month, with Republican John McCain erasing a once-commanding lead by Democrat Barack Obama in Minnesota according to an independent poll released Thursday.
Poll: McCain Makes Gains in 4 Swing States FOXNews
Poll: McCain closes in on Obama in some states The Associated Press


----------



## Guest

I didn't find anything about New Yorker magazine cover offensive. As a semi regular reader of the magazine, I knew, as with all of their cartoons, they were trying to make a satirical point. Any intelligent person knows that Obama is not a Muslim and his wife is not a 60's type black panther radical. The joke was on people like you who try and promote that type of non-sense. 

This is the first time I have seen this McCain cartoon. I find anything that makes fun of the fact that McCain spent many years as a POW in a hell hole prison offensive and crude. Could you please tell me where this cartoon ran? You reference a "well known source" and some obscure blogger but when I clink on the link it doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## kwflatbed

masscopguy said:


> I didn't find anything about New Yorker magazine cover offensive. As a semi regular reader of the magazine, I knew, as with all of their cartoons, they were trying to make a satirical point. Any intelligent person knows that Obama is not a Muslim and his wife is not a 60's type black panther radical. The joke was on people like you who try and promote that type of non-sense.
> 
> This is the first time I have seen this McCain cartoon. I find anything that makes fun of the fact that McCain spent many years as a POW in a hell hole prison offensive and crude. Could you please tell me where this cartoon ran? You reference a "well known source" and some obscure blogger but when I clink on the link it doesn't go anywhere.


The link worked for me :
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/story/21129038/full_metal_mccain

Obama may not be a muslim in your eyes, but he is to many others.
Next you are going to tell us that they never belonged to the radical church.


----------



## Guest

Obama may not be a muslim in your eyes, but he is to many others.
Next you are going to tell us that they never belonged to the radical church.[/QUOTE]

Your stupidity continues to amaze me. He is considered to be a Muslim in many peoples eyes because he has a middle name that many Muslims have or that his father (who didn't raise him) was a Muslim? Anyone who really believes he is a Muslim is just ignorant. End of story.

Yes, he was a member of the United Church of Christ Church in Chicago. Anyone who has attended a black evangelical church will tell you that the type of sermons his FORMER pastor delivered, happens every Sunday at Black evangelical churches all over the country. It is all part of an act. Organized religion is all about keeping people in the pews and have them keep coming back so they can put money in the collection plate.

Considering the injustices Black people suffered in this country, I have no problem with them engaging in a little whitie bashing when they get together on a Sunday.

While Obama is having the best week of his campaign and just delivered the best speech of his life, the McCain people are preparing a major Press Release announcing that John has learned how to turn on a computer and is hoping to be able to watch that internet stuff any day now.


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> While Obama is having the best week of his campaign and just delivered the best speech of his life, the McCain people are preparing a major Press Release announcing that John has learned how to turn on a computer and is hoping to be able to watch that internet stuff any day now.


Obama gives great speeches. So do I, according to my Public Speaking professor. Unfortunately, being President of the United States requires more than reading a teleprompter.

You never answered my question.....why is it okay for you to denigrate McCain about his age? Would you be so flippant and cavalier if a homosexual candidate were subject to similar low-class pot shots?

Ronald Reagan was the oldest President to assume office, and he was the best in my lifetime. One of the best, ever.


----------



## Big.G

masscopguy said:


> Obama is having the best week of his campaign and just delivered the best speech of his life


With all this talk lately how Obama has his facts screwed up, your opinion that he just delivered the "best speech" of his life speaks volumes about you. Also, if it's all down hill from here, why the hell would I vote for the guy anyway?



masscopguy said:


> the McCain people are preparing a major Press Release announcing that John has learned how to turn on a computer and is hoping to be able to watch that internet stuff any day now.


You attack McCain because of his age and lack of computer knowledge. I don't know about you but it's how the person acts on certain issues that matters to me. The person's opinions and decisions mean more than whether or not the person knows all about the latest computer technology. McCain's opinions aren't sound in all aspects but his opinion on the 2nd Amendment is as solid as I could hope for. Right now that is what matters most to me.

Some of the people that I most respect and seek advice from because they've been around the block once or twice in their life know very little about computers. I guess they are dumb pieces of crap... because computer knowledge is the standard by which people are judged by, right?

In a past argument with me, you threw out as a defense that you are a gun owner. I honestly don't know why you brought it up when it was meaningless in deciding which politician to support. Oh wait, let me guess, you're going to say that Obama supported the USSC decision on the DC v. Heller case. If I remember correctly, prior to the ruling, Obama supported DC's handgun ban.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Obama gives great speeches. So do I, according to my Public Speaking professor. Unfortunately, being President of the United States requires more than reading a teleprompter.
> 
> You never answered my question.....why is it okay for you to denigrate McCain about his age? Would you be so flippant and cavalier if a homosexual candidate were subject to similar low-class pot shots?
> 
> Ronald Reagan was the oldest President to assume office, and he was the best in my lifetime. One of the best, ever.


My posts weren't ment to be taken literally the were sarcastic responses to the ridiculous posts mainly from the truck driver and some from you, that are taken from obscure blogs with no standards and selected passages from conservative pundits.

I really don't have a problem with McCain's age, but for a guy whose main campaign theme is about his experience in world affairs and national security he has made some very stupid mistakes that makes me wonder about his ability to do the job.

I also voted for Ronnie twice. His first term was exactly what the country needed at the time. A large part of his success came from his ability to communicate and deliver a speech. A skill MCcain doesn't seem to have.

At the end of the day, how much can the President do about the economy?
The job is about motivating the country, symbolism (sic) and making speeches.

The 2nd amendment is pretty low on my list of my priorities. I really don't think Obama wants to take anyones gun away.

I am not not going to dignify your attempt to be little my posts by brining sexual orientation into the discussion with a response.


----------



## kwflatbed

*The Bumbling Idiots Speak*

*Obama's Iraq plan draws praise from Kerry*

By Will Richmond
*Herald News Staff Reporter*
Posted Jul 24, 2008 @ 05:36 PM

U.S. Sen. John Kerry likes what he hears from presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Barack Obama when it comes to ending the war in Iraq.
Kerry, the 2004 Democratic presidential nominee, said he agrees with Obama's plan to reduce troop levels in Iraq and instead focus on fighting militants in Afghanistan and Pakistan.
"He has a much better understanding of Afghanistan than John McCain, who's policy is to divert attention from the real center of terror," Kerry said during a conference call Thursday. "The fact is, Pakistan and Afghanistan is becoming more and more of a danger and more and more a threat by the day."
Kerry said the Illinois senator has a "very real grasp" of what is taking place in the Middle East.
During a visit to Afghanistan this week, which included a meeting with Afghan President Hamid Karzai, Obama appealed to the Department of Defense to increase troop levels in that country.
The presidential candidate's trip to Afghanistan was followed by stops in Iraq before moving on to additional locations in the Middle East and Europe. Kerry said support for removing troops from Iraq is gaining popularity by the country's officials.
He said the support of Iraqi leaders for troop removal is a sign that Obama's expected Republican contender John McCain's stance for continuing the war in Iraq is wrong.
"John McCain's counter position is out of touch with reality," Kerry said. "Barack Obama has a much greater understanding of how the people in America feel."
Along with praising Obama's stance on the war, Kerry also commented on who could potentially serve as the Democratic running mate as November's election day comes.
Kerry said he has heard "the news bandied around" that Obama would make a decision within the next three weeks on a vice presidential candidate.
If Kerry was up for consideration, he didn't let on.
"My thinking is he's going to find someone," Kerry said.

http://www.heraldnews.com/news/x2050106345/Obamas-Iraq-plan-draws-praise-from-Kerry


----------



## dcs2244

Delta784 said:


> When Obama referred to the "57 states" in the United States, was that the early stages of Alzheimer's or dementia?
> 
> When Obama stated "Israel is a strong friend of Israel", then continued to repeat the mistake over and over and over again, was that the early stages of Alzheimer's or dementia?
> 
> When Obama is reduced to a stuttering fool when the teleprompters are removed and he has to answer direct questions, is that the early stages of Alzheimer's or dementia?
> 
> The real question, masscopguy, is where your true allegiences lie. You proclaim yourself to be a member of a "protected minority" while at the same time you attempt to denigrate someone who doesn't share your sexual persuasion because he's older than you.
> 
> Is someone who discriminates against homosexuals any better or worse than someone who discriminates against senior citizens?


Thank you for this post, Delta. I saw this yesterday and wanted to reply at length, but didn't have the time. For those interested in Senator Obama's "gaffes", there is a list compiled over at Michelle Malkin's site (STOP&#8230;before any of you progressives go on a tear about "rightwingdeathbeast", a list is a list and you can follow the links to the sources). I especially like his statement about the "bomb" that was dropped on Pearl Harbor ("&#8230;from the bomb that was dropped on Pearl Harbor&#8230;"). I think it is tied with how his uncle, or was it his grandfather, helped liberate Auschwitz (the story changes re: uncle/grandfather). Perhaps it was his "Uncle Joe" who liberated that camp. Careful, Barrack, your Freudian slip is showing! _Both examples are documented at Hotair&#8230;just go to "Archive" and search for "Obama Pearl Harbor"._

Let's allow, for the moment, Masscopguy's assertion that Senator McCain is subject to "senior moments". Senator Obama has a far more extensive list of gaffes and somehow they are not being widely reported. Could it be that those in the fourth estate are allowing their collective political perspectives to color their reporting? Perhaps. But even so, if we use senility to explain the misstatements of Senator McCain, how do we explain those made by Senator Obama? Maybe he was suffering from fatigue&#8230;or maybe he is just plain old garden variety "stoopid". People might then rebut, "Well, he went to Harvard and Columbia&#8230;" Then other people might detail the "glowing successes of affirmative action" and how people were thrust into educational situations beyond their ability to grok&#8230;well, actually that line of thought would never be explored as those who entertained it would be "Racists", with a capital "R".

In any event, anyone whose understanding of politics is underwritten by the Huffington Post, New Yorker Magazine, the American academy or any other such bastion of moderate thought can be summarily dismissed as a "Koolaid Kommando" of the far left.

The point is that everyone, regardless of ideological bent (or what they think "they know"), should peruse multiple points of view before forming their opinions on subjects...let alone posting them in a public forum. It's not difficult, merely surf the "intertubes". There are explanations for open and gross ignorance, but no excuses for it.


----------



## kwflatbed

OBAMA MOCKED IN BRIT PAPER: 'He ventured forth to bring light to the world'...










From The Times

July 25, 2008

*He ventured forth to bring light to the world*

*The anointed one's pilgrimage to the Holy Land is a miracle in action - and a blessing to all his faithful followers*

Gerard Baker

 *Gerard Baker *

Gerard Baker is United States Editor and an Assistant Editor of The Times. He joined in 2004 from the Financial Times, where he had spent over ten years as Tokyo correspondent and Washington Bureau Chief. His weekly oped column appears on Fridays

And it came to pass, in the eighth year of the reign of the evil Bush the Younger (The Ignorant), when the whole land from the Arabian desert to the shores of the Great Lakes had been laid barren, that a Child appeared in the wilderness. 
The Child was blessed in looks and intellect. Scion of a simple family, offspring of a miraculous union, grandson of a typical white person and an African peasant. And yea, as he grew, the Child walked in the path of righteousness, with only the occasional detour into the odd weed and a little blow. 
When he was twelve years old, they found him in the temple in the City of Chicago, arguing the finer points of community organisation with the Prophet Jeremiah and the Elders. And the Elders were astonished at what they heard and said among themselves: "Verily, who is this Child that he opens our hearts and minds to the audacity of hope?" 
In the great Battles of Caucus and Primary he smote the conniving Hillary, wife of the deposed King Bill the Priapic and their barbarian hordes of Working Class Whites. 
And so it was, in the fullness of time, before the harvest month of the appointed year, the Child ventured forth - for the first time - to bring the light unto all the world. 
He travelled fleet of foot and light of camel, with a small retinue that consisted only of his loyal disciples from the tribe of the Media. He ventured first to the land of the Hindu Kush, where the 
Taleban had harboured the viper of al-Qaeda in their bosom, raining terror on all the world. 
And the Child spake and the tribes of Nato immediately loosed the Caveats that had previously bound them. And in the great battle that ensued the forces of the light were triumphant. For as long as the Child stood with his arms raised aloft, the enemy suffered great blows and the threat of terror was no more. 
From there he went forth to Mesopotamia where he was received by the great ruler al-Maliki, and al-Maliki spake unto him and blessed his Sixteen Month Troop Withdrawal Plan even as the imperial warrior Petraeus tried to destroy it. 
And lo, in Mesopotamia, a miracle occurred. Even though the Great Surge of Armour that the evil Bush had ordered had been a terrible mistake, a waste of vital military resources and doomed to end in disaster, the Child's very presence suddenly brought forth a great victory for the forces of the light. 
And the Persians, who saw all this and were greatly fearful, longed to speak with the Child and saw that the Child was the bringer of peace. At the mention of his name they quickly laid aside their intrigues and beat their uranium swords into civil nuclear energy ploughshares. 
From there the Child went up to the city of Jerusalem, and entered through the gate seated on an ass. The crowds of network anchors who had followed him from afar cheered "Hosanna" and waved great palm fronds and strewed them at his feet. 
In Jerusalem and in surrounding Palestine, the Child spake to the Hebrews and the Arabs, as the Scripture had foretold. And in an instant, the lion lay down with the lamb, and the Israelites and Ishmaelites ended their long enmity and lived for ever after in peace. 
As word spread throughout the land about the Child's wondrous works, peoples from all over flocked to hear him; Hittites and Abbasids; Obamacons and McCainiacs; Cameroonians and Blairites. 
And they told of strange and wondrous things that greeted the news of the Child's journey. Around the world, global temperatures began to decline, and the ocean levels fell and the great warming was over. 
The Great Prophet Algore of Nobel and Oscar, who many had believed was the anointed one, smiled and told his followers that the Child was the one generations had been waiting for. 
And there were other wonderful signs. In the city of the Street at the Wall, spreads on interbank interest rates dropped like manna from Heaven and rates on credit default swaps fell to the ground as dead birds from the almond tree, and the people who had lived in foreclosure were able to borrow again. 
Black gold gushed from the ground at prices well below $140 per barrel. In hospitals across the land the sick were cured even though they were uninsured. And all because the Child had pronounced it. 
And this is the testimony of one who speaks the truth and bears witness to the truth so that you might believe. And he knows it is the truth for he saw it all on CNN and the BBC and in the pages of The New York Times. 
Then the Child ventured forth from Israel and Palestine and stepped onto the shores of the Old Continent. In the land of Queen Angela of Merkel, vast multitudes gathered to hear his voice, and he preached to them at length. 
But when he had finished speaking his disciples told him the crowd was hungry, for they had had nothing to eat all the hours they had waited for him. 
And so the Child told his disciples to fetch some food but all they had was five loaves and a couple of frankfurters. So he took the bread and the frankfurters and blessed them and told his disciples to feed the multitudes. And when all had eaten their fill, the scraps filled twelve baskets. 
Thence he travelled west to Mount Sarkozy. Even the beauteous Princess Carla of the tribe of the Bruni was struck by awe and she was great in love with the Child, but he was tempted not. 
On the Seventh Day he walked across the Channel of the Angles to the ancient land of the hooligans. There he was welcomed with open arms by the once great prophet Blair and his successor, Gordon the Leper, and his successor, David the Golden One. 
And suddenly, with the men appeared the archangel Gabriel and the whole host of the heavenly choir, ranks of cherubim and seraphim, all praising God and singing: "Yes, We Can."

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/gerard_baker/article4392846.ece

Another Article
*NYT REPORTER CLASHES WITH TEAM OBAMA...*


----------



## Guest

Quote

"Maybe he was suffering from fatigue&#8230;or maybe he is just plain old garden variety "stoopid". People might then rebut, "Well, he went to Harvard and Columbia&#8230;" Then other people might detail the "glowing successes of affirmative action" and how people were thrust into educational situations beyond their ability to grok&#8230;well, actually that line of thought would never be explored as those who entertained it would be "Racists", with a capital"

I have heard many of Obama's gaffe's. I don't need to visit the female Bill O'Reilly site to read a list. Affirmative Action may have helped Obama get into Columbia ( and then again maybe it didn't, you know there are many very intelligent African Americans) Affirmative Action had nothing to do with him graduating at the top of his class, getting into Harvard Law school or becoming President of the Harvard Law Review( the most coveted position any law student can achieve). Rather than go to work in corporate law where he could make big money he went to work in public service law.

John MCCain got into the Naval Academy because both his grandfather and father were Admirals. After 23 years and a degree from Annapolios (sic) he retired as a Captain and has done nothing since except serve in Congress and marry a very wealthy trust fund baby.

I don't what his "Senior Moments" are about. That post was a sarcastic response to people who visit sites all day and just post things that advance their candidate.

"Quote"

"In any event, anyone whose understanding of politics is underwritten by the Huffington Post, New Yorker Magazine, the American academy or any other such bastion of moderate thought can be summarily dismissed as a "Koolaid Kommando" of the far left."

For those of you just tuning in, I work as a full time broadcaster. 5 days a week, I work in management at the largest broadcast facility in the Northeast. One day a week, I still work as a reporter for one of the countries largest news organizations ( I do that so I can continue to contribute to the union pension system and for the record I don't report on politics). I read a wide variety of news materials everyday, from National Review to Mother Jones. I watch everything from Bloomberg Business to FOX News. So, I agree that everyone should seek a variety of sources when forming their political views.

In any event, anyone whose understanding of politics is underwritten by the Huffington Post, New Yorker Magazine, the American academy or any other such bastion of moderate thought can be summarily dismissed as a "Koolaid Kommando" of the far left.

The point is that everyone, regardless of ideological bent (or what they think "they know"), should peruse multiple points of view before forming their opinions on subjects...let alone posting them in a public forum. It's not difficult, merely surf the "intertubes". There are explanations for open and gross ignorance, but no excuses for it. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> My posts weren't ment to be taken literally the were sarcastic responses to the ridiculous posts mainly from the truck driver and some from you, that are taken from obscure blogs with no standards and selected passages from conservative pundits.


Because some of your best friends are senior citizens, right? 



masscopguy said:


> I really don't have a problem with McCain's age, but for a guy whose main campaign theme is about his experience in world affairs and national security he has made some very stupid mistakes that makes me wonder about his ability to do the job.


If mental slips and verbal gaffes make one unqualified to be President, then you should be screaming from the mountain top to vote against Obama. The man sounds like someone with Tourette's when the teleprompters are gone and he has no notes to fall back on.



masscopguy said:


> I also voted for Ronnie twice. His first term was exactly what the country needed at the time. A large part of his success came from his ability to communicate and deliver a speech. A skill MCcain doesn't seem to have.


Reagan had the somewhat unique ability to give a great speech and also speak off-the-cuff with no difficulty at all. Neither Obama or McCain can do that, and the ability to read a teleprompter ranks somewhere around what a candidate had for breakfast on the list of things important to me. Dick Nixon was a terrible speaker, but (Watergate aside) a very effective President.



masscopguy said:


> At the end of the day, how much can the President do about the economy?
> The job is about motivating the country, symbolism (sic) and making speeches.


It's surprising to see you write that if you were a fan of Reagan. Through tax cuts, incentives to business and projection of power worldwide, the President can do a lot to stimulate the economy. Obama would do none of the three.



masscopguy said:


> The 2nd amendment is pretty low on my list of my priorities. I really don't think Obama wants to take anyones gun away.


As with everything else, Obama wants to be on both sides. The headline of his response to _Heller _was something like "Obama supports 2nd Amendment, thinks restrictions are reasonable". Sorry Barry, you can't have everything both ways.

And by the way, what other parts of the Bill of Rights are pretty low on your list? Freedom of religion? Freedom of speech? If Sarah Brady were to re-focus her attention on passing draconian laws against homosexuals, would you still be so blase' about the whole thing?



masscopguy said:


> I am not not going to dignify your attempt to be little my posts by brining sexual orientation into the discussion with a response.


Translation - You have no answer for being bagged discriminating against senior citizens.


----------



## kwflatbed

"For those of you just tuning in, I work as a full time broadcaster. 5 days a week, I work in management at the largest broadcast facility in the Northeast. One day a week, I still work as a reporter for one of the countries largest news organizations ( I do that so I can continue to contribute to the union pension system and for the record I don't report on politics). I read a wide variety of news materials everyday, from National Review to Mother Jones. I watch everything from Bloomberg Business to FOX News. So, I agree that everyone should seek a variety of sources when forming their political views."


So this makes you an expert I think not, as most people in the news and broadcast industry like the Patriot Ledger,Herald,Globe etc.you have bias views.
You know the opinion of most of the people on MassCops about people in
the media and the way they report and twist the news to suit themselves
and try to boost sales and their ego.
If you do not report on politics what do you report on ??
I sure hope it is not the slanted storys about police issues in MA. 
such as the I-Teams reports.


----------



## dcs2244

masscopguy said:


> Quote
> 
> I have heard many of Obama's gaffe's. I don't need to visit the female Bill O'Reilly site to read a list. Affirmative Action may have helped Obama get into Columbia ( and then again maybe it didn't, you know there are many very intelligent African Americans) Affirmative Action had nothing to do with him graduating at the top of his class, getting into Harvard Law school or becoming President of the Harvard Law Review( the most coveted position any law student can achieve). Rather than go to work in corporate law where he could make big money he went to work in public service law.
> 
> John MCCain got into the Naval Academy because both his grandfather and father were Admirals. After 23 years and a degree from Annapolios (sic) he retired as a Captain and has done nothing since except serve in Congress and marry a very wealthy trust fund baby.
> 
> I don't what his "Senior Moments" are about. That post was a sarcastic response to people who visit sites all day and just post things that advance their candidate.
> 
> "Quote"
> 
> "In any event, anyone whose understanding of politics is underwritten by the Huffington Post, New Yorker Magazine, the American academy or any other such bastion of moderate thought can be summarily dismissed as a "Koolaid Kommando" of the far left."
> 
> For those of you just tuning in, I work as a full time broadcaster. 5 days a week, I work in management at the largest broadcast facility in the Northeast. One day a week, I still work as a reporter for one of the countries largest news organizations ( I do that so I can continue to contribute to the union pension system and for the record I don't report on politics). I read a wide variety of news materials everyday, from National Review to Mother Jones. I watch everything from Bloomberg Business to FOX News. So, I agree that everyone should seek a variety of sources when forming their political views.


Masscopguy, thanks for being candid regarding your background in the broadcasting and newsgathering industries. I have no such bonafides in those fields; I am merely a political junkie. I too peruse many sources of news and opinion to include, but not limited to, National Review, MSNBC, FOX, CNN, NYT, Washington Times, Post and various on-line resources.

In light of your statement that you were aware of Senator Obama's gaffes, I find it disingenuous of you to post an argument about those of Senator McCain: those who live in glass houses and all that. As far as "&#8230;the female Bill O'Reilly&#8230;": O'Reilly is a populist and Malkin is a conservative. The only similarity is that Bill may occasionally express a "conservative" opinion; Michelle consistently does and the depth of her knowledge about the subjects she addresses is far beyond his. I included the reference, as you seemingly had no knowledge of Senator Obama's gaffes.

Regarding "Affirmative Action", given the state of the academy back when Senator Obama was attending (and even more so now), to think that AA just allowed the deserving minorities to attend colleges in greater numbers (which it did, but it also extended that privilege to those not-so-deserving) and that it did not then extend to grading, awards and extra-curricular activities is simply without honest reflection. The left, having been so heavily invested in AA as a cure for years of "institutionalized racism", may have been prone to grade inflation, et cetera, to prove their point. Too, the insistence of the left on the continuation of such programs belies a sense of the inferiority of the "minority classes" which only they can change (there may be a modicum of "Soviet Man" in there somewhere, as well). That there are "&#8230;many very intelligent African Americans (or Blacks, as we say around here)&#8230;" is true: I work with many, and some of them are my best friends!

Anyway, given the statements you made regarding your background, I shall expect a higher level of discourse from you in the future and not just a bunch of "trollish" statements intended to bait the ignorant. We welcome disparate opinions here, as long as they are honestly argued. DNC (or RNC) "talking points" are not argument; we are familiar with them and do not need to have them repeated ad nauseum. 

Oh, just so you know (and I know you did not accuse me of it): I am not a champion of the McCain campaign (and have made my views known here).


----------



## Guest

I sure hope it is not the slanted storys about police issues in MA. 
such as the I-Teams reports.[/QUOTE]

"So this makes you an expert I think not, as most people in the news and broadcast industry like the Patriot Ledger,Herald,Globe etc.you have bias views."

Never said I was an expert about anything, Mr. Truck Driver. although there are 3 subjects ( Politics, LE and the Media that I feel very comfortable taking about) I disclosed that information to show why I have access and consume all kinds information about many subjects and from a variety of sources.

"You know the opinion of most of the people on MassCops about people in
the media and the way they report and twist the news to suit themselves
and try to boost sales and their ego."

You don't seem to have a problem with the media when they produce stories you agree with. You certainly seem confident that the stories you post are not written to boost sales or stoke an ego.

I don't know the opinion of most of the people on MassCops. I assume that there are hundreds of people who visit this site everyday and don't post. I am not going to make a generalization based on the 10 or 15 regular posters in the Politics and Law Enforcement forum.

I will say that the 3 people I know who work the crime and courts beat have a great relationship with cops. police administration and unions, all three are not shy about using the media to advance their point of view. When the detail story was hot about 2 months ago our fax machine was filled with releases from cops describing every incident when a detail officer did something beyond the scope of a detail.

I am human and can't lock up my views in a locker at work. But, before any of my pieces are broadcast, an editor, a producer and many times my boss checks them for fairness and accuracy.

"If you do not report on politics what do you report on ??" I sure hope it is not the slanted storys about police issues in MA. 
such as the I-Teams reports.[/QUOTE]

In the interest of maintaining some level of privacy privacy, I am not going to tell you what my regular weekend reporting beat is. I will say, given the fact that my father was a firefighter for 35 years and my brother has been a Sgt. with the MSP for more than 20 years, and I have worked part time in law enforcement on and off since 1990, I feel confident saying the public safety sector gets a fair shake from me.

BTW, CBS and BZ disbanded the I Team 3 months ago, so you won't have to worry about Joe Bergintinio's reports during sweeps period.


----------



## kwflatbed

"You don't seem to have a problem with the media when they produce stories you agree with. You certainly seem confident that the stories you post are not written to boost sales or stoke an ego."

I do general posting on all subjects and news, I do not write them nor
do I post just a select few. The posting is done to generate conversation
and to inform the members of what they may not see in their local papers.


"I will say that the 3 people I know who work the crime and courts beat have a great relationship with cops. police administration and unions, all three are not shy about using the media to advance their point of view. When the detail story was hot about 2 months ago our fax machine was filled with releases from cops describing every incident when a detail officer did something beyond the scope of a detail."

That is great that your fax was so busy, BUT I don't remember seeing anything in print in any of the rags in support of the LEO's in the issue.

" I am human and can't lock up my views in a locker at work. But, before any of my pieces are broadcast, an editor, a producer and many times my boss checks them for fairness and accuracy."

All of the leftist liberals must be in agreement that the article must be PC
and not offend our great political machine in MA.
God forbid someone prints something against the great Kennedy's or Kerry's of MA.

"In the interest of maintaining some level of privacy privacy, I am not going to tell you what my regular weekend reporting beat is. I will say, given the fact that my father was a firefighter for 35 years and my brother has been a Sgt. with the MSP for more than 20 years, and I have worked part time in law enforcement on and off since 1990, I feel confident saying the public safety sector gets a fair shake from me."

Not knowing what name you broadcast or byline under you are the only one saying that law enforcement gets a fair shake from you. We will just
have to form our own opinions.

"BTW, CBS and BZ disbanded the I Team 3 months ago, so you won't have to worry about Joe Bergintinio's reports during sweeps period."

This will make the people in law enforcement very happy that the will not see their names in print this season.


----------



## Guest

Well holy shit......masscopguy is a reporter?

That certainly explains a lot.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper




----------



## Hb13

Delta784 said:


> Well holy shit......masscopguy is a reporter?
> 
> That certainly explains a lot.


+1


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Well holy shit......masscopguy is a reporter?
> 
> That certainly explains a lot.


Have you read this book Delta? Do you know anything about Bernnie Goldberg beyond his appearances on the Fair and Balanced Network?

Bernnie Goldberg is a rat and an opportunists. He had no problem working for CBS all those years but when he got canned he suddenly became a champion for right wing news. He couldn't get a job at any other network and with the exception of monthly appearances on an HBO sports show he was out of the business So, he started to write books and attack the industry he worked in for over 25 years.

It is no secret that rank and file journalists tend to be more left of center partly because the are well educated, well traveled and have delt with people from all walks of life. And most importantly they make very short money. But I work with many conservative leaning reporters. During my tenure with the Associated Press Broadcast Services I was surprised to find many Bob Dole supporters around the newsrooms.

And, the owners of media organizations who control the editorial pages, tend to be conservative.

I don't know how anyone can the media is liberal when 90% of commercial talk radio is dominated by conservative talk.

Rupert Murdoch who owns more media companies that any other corporation is a conservative.

MSNBC has far more conservative commentators than Fox ( I only know of 2 liberal commentators on the entire FOX News Channel)

Clear Channel which owns more radio stations than any other group is owned by Mitt Romney's Bain Capital.

And PBS started and ran for over 20 years a program called Firing Line hosted by the father of the conservative movement William Buckley.

John McLaughlin, a former Nixon speech writer has a had a program on PBS for over 20 years.

So posting the cover of book written by Bernnie Goldberg doesn't cut it.

Class dismissed. I am going to the Beech.


----------



## Barbrady

masscopguy said:


> Bernnie Goldberg is a rat and an opportunists. He had no problem working for CBS all those years but when he got canned he suddenly became a champion for right wing news. He couldn't get a job at any other network and with the exception of monthly appearances on an HBO sports show he was out of the business So, he started to write books and attack the industry he worked in for over 25 years.


It still doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> Bernnie Goldberg is a rat and an opportunists.


Kind of like news reporters who come to a police message board and imply they're a cop?

You've been exposed, dude. You're a fraud, a phony, and a charlatan. And for someone who makes their living with the English language, your spelling and grammar are positively atrocious. My six year-old twins write better.

Enjoy the "beech" (sic).


----------



## 7costanza

He didnt imply he was , he stated he was ....He said he was on and off in law enforcement since 1990...wow...I must be going about it the wrong way, I didnt know that jobs in law enforcement were so easy to get in Mass.


----------



## dcs2244

masscopguy said:


> I was surprised to find many Bob Dole supporters around the newsrooms.
> 
> And, the owners of media organizations who control the editorial pages, tend to be conservative.
> 
> I don't know how anyone can the media is liberal when 90% of commercial talk radio is dominated by conservative talk.
> 
> Rupert Murdoch who owns more media companies that any other corporation is a conservative.
> 
> MSNBC has far more conservative commentators than Fox ( I only know of 2 liberal commentators on the entire FOX News Channel)
> 
> Clear Channel which owns more radio stations than any other group is owned by Mitt Romney's Bain Capital.
> 
> And PBS started and ran for over 20 years a program called Firing Line hosted by the father of the conservative movement William Buckley.
> 
> John McLaughlin, a former Nixon speech writer has a had a program on PBS for over 20 years.
> 
> So posting the cover of book written by Bernnie Goldberg doesn't cut it.
> 
> Class dismissed. I am going to the Beech.


Senator Dole and President Nixon are/were not conservatives, they are/were republicans. Two programs out of the entire PBS/CPB/NPR pantheon does not "fair and balanced" make. I don't think you could call Buckley's program conservative, as it featured guests from across the political/social spectrum (even as Bill's superior intellect allowed him to "pimp slap" liberal ideologues around the set...well that and a superior ideology). Whether or not Governor Romney and Mr. Murdock are conservatives is open to debate, but in any event I doubt they concern themselves with the day-to-day content of such media outlets as they control: it's business and if conservatism didn't sell, they wouldn't be publishing it. As far as MSNBC goes...cut the sh*t!


----------



## JeffC

masscopguy said:


> I am going to the Beech.


yeah its much better than oak or pine this time of year.


----------



## TacEntry

It is inconceivable to me that at this day in age Americans are even considering a "FORMER MUSLIM" as President. I will not pay the jizya, I will not live my life in dhimmitude, I will not convert to Islam - So according to the Quran that makes me an Infidel and I must be KILLED. I am proud to be an Infidel. A candidate even loosely tied to the religion of Intolerance and War should be no where near the ballot. Wake up people.


----------



## Guest

TacEntry said:


> It is inconceivable to me that at this day in age Americans are even considering a "FORMER MUSLIM" as President. I will not pay the jizya, I will not live my life in dhimmitude, I will not convert to Islam - So according to the Quran that makes me an Infidel and I must be KILLED. I am proud to be an Infidel. A candidate even loosely tied to the religion of Intolerance and War should be no where near the ballot. Wake up people.


In fairness to Obama, I think he's about as Muslim as I am. I spent 3 years at a military high school that is run by the Virginia Baptist Association, and had to attend Baptist services three times a week. In spite of that, I never became a Virginia Baptist although I played one for three years.

Now, if you want to talk about Obama being _sympathetic_ to radical Islamic states like Iran, then I'm with you.


----------



## TacEntry

Delta784 said:


> In fairness to Obama, I think he's about as Muslim as I am. I spent 3 years at a military high school that is run by the Virginia Baptist Association, and had to attend Baptist services three times a week. In spite of that, I never became a Virginia Baptist although I played one for three years.
> 
> Now, if you want to talk about Obama being _sympathetic_ to radical Islamic states like Iran, then I'm with you.


I went to a Seventh Day Adventist School for a year and took a liking to the "Veg-A-Link Hot Dogs" they served. I haven't been to church in 20 years. This guy is going for President. Do we want to roll the dice and hope nothing "Sunk In"? OBL said he will DEFEAT AMERICA FROM THE INSIDE OUT. BHO is a step in that direction.


----------



## Guest

TacEntry said:


> I went to a Seventh Day Adventist School for a year and took a liking to the "Veg-A-Link Hot Dogs" they served. I haven't been to church in 20 years. This guy is going for President. Do we want to roll the dice and hope nothing "Sunk In"? OBL said he will DEFEAT AMERICA FROM THE INSIDE OUT. BHO is a step in that direction.


Easy there....there is no way in Hell I would ever vote for Obama, but that's based on his lack of experience, his atrocious voting record, and his extensive track record of poor judgement (which includes his membership in that whacko racist church).

All I was trying to point out was that "indoctrination" is often not successful; the fact he was exposed to Islam at a young age should not be an automatic disqualifier. Even if he were Muslim, there is that pesky First Amendment to get around; there is a mosque in my patrol area, and many of the Muslims there can't wait to tell me how much they love America & our freedoms, and how they never want to leave.

The Westboro Baptist Church has totally perverted and disgraced the name of my religion (Protestant);

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westboro_Baptist_Church

So, I have sympathy for Muslims who reject radical Islam. Not every single Muslim wants to kill you.


----------



## TacEntry

Delta784 said:


> Easy there....there is no way in Hell I would ever vote for Obama, but that's based on his lack of experience, his atrocious voting record, and his extensive track record of poor judgement (which includes his membership in that whacko racist church).
> 
> 100% Agree.
> 
> All I was trying to point out was that "indoctrination" is often not successful; the fact he was exposed to Islam at a young age should not be an automatic disqualifier. Even if he were Muslim, there is that pesky First Amendment to get around; there is a mosque in my patrol area, and many of the Muslims there can't wait to tell me how much they love America & our freedoms, and how they never want to leave.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> The Westboro Baptist Church has totally perverted and disgraced the name of my religion (Protestant);
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westboro_Baptist_Church
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church has a few hundred members....
> 
> So, I have sympathy for Muslims who reject radical Islam. Not every single Muslim wants to kill you.


Okay... Since we're throwing out the Links....

http://infidelsarecool.com/2008/03/27/islamic-caliphate-the-ultimate-muslim-dream/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama shortchanged injured troops*

Jul 26, 7:32 PM (ET)

By DOUGLASS K. DANIEL

WASHINGTON (AP) - Republican John McCain's campaign on Saturday sharply criticized Democratic rival Barack Obama for canceling a visit to wounded troops in Germany, contending Obama chose foreign leaders and cheering Europeans over "injured American heroes." 
Obama's campaign called the accusation "wildly inappropriate." His spokesman has claimed that the visit to a military hospital in Germany was scrapped after the Pentagon raised concerns about political activity on a military base. Earlier, though, the campaign had said Obama decided the visit might be seen as inappropriate politicking. However, the Pentagon said the senator was never told not to visit. 
McCain himself joined in the rebuke, saying in an interview to be aired Sunday by ABC's "This Week" that "if I had been told by the Pentagon that I couldn't visit those troops, and I was there and wanted to be there, I guarantee you, there would have been a seismic event." 
McCain added, "He certainly found time to do other things." 
The McCain campaign's criticism came as it grappled for another day with the intense media attention focused on Obama's tour of the Middle East and Europe. The Arizona Republican had goaded Obama into visiting Iraq and Afghanistan, then watched as Obama's meetings with the leaders of those countries and Jordan, Israel, the Palestinians, Germany, France and Great Britain dominated the political news. 
Obama was flying from London to Chicago on Saturday when the McCain campaign issued a statement from Joe Repya, a retired Army colonel who said Obama had broken a commitment to visit the wounded Americans, "instead flitting from one European capital to the next." 
"Several explanations were offered, none was convincing and each was at odds with the statements of American military leaders in Germany and Washington," Repya said. "For a young man so apt at playing president, Barack Obama badly misjudged the important demands of the office he seeks. Visits with world leaders and speeches to cheering Europeans shouldn't be a substitute for comforting injured American heroes." 
In turn, Obama campaign spokesman Tommy Vietor said Obama and McCain both believed that troops should be honored and noted that the Illinois senator had visited troops in Iraq and Afghanistan last week and had made numerous trips to Washington's Walter Reed Army Medical Center. Obama still didn't want injured soldiers "pulled into the back-and-forth of a political campaign," Vietor said in a statement. 
"That's why we imagine Sen. McCain would be surprised that his campaign released this wildly inappropriate accusation that politicizes the issue," Vietor said. 
On Thursday, the day Obama gave an evening address to an estimated 200,000 people in Berlin, his campaign issued two written statements about the canceled trip to Ramstein Air Base and the military hospital in Landstuhl, Germany. In the first, no mention was made of Pentagon misgivings, only that Obama "decided out of respect for these servicemen and women that it would be inappropriate to make a stop to visit troops at a U.S. military facility as part of a trip funded by the campaign." A second statement, by retired general and Obama adviser Scott Gration, mentioned the Pentagon's involvement. 
Obama spokesman Robert Gibbs told reporters Friday that a trip from Berlin to Ramstein had been planned for weeks, with Obama expecting to leave most staff and reporters at the airport while he went to the hospital to avoid appearances of a campaign event. After the Pentagon raised concerns within two days of the visit, it was scrapped, he said. Pentagon spokesman Bryan Whitman said Obama would have been required to conform to the Defense Department prohibtion of political activity, but that the senator was never told he couldn't visit the hospital.

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20080726/D925R9J01.html


----------



## Guest

Barbrady said:


> It still doesn't make it any less true.


Yes it does. Because he is not an objective source. His thesis is tainted by the fact that he can't get a job as a producer with a network. BTW, he doesn't get paid for all those hits on Fox he just does it to sell his books.

How would you feel if a former cop who coulndn't get another job with a police department started a new career going on TV and banging on about how every police department is corrupt and all cops want to due is push people around?


----------



## kwflatbed

masscopguy said:


> Yes it does. Because he is not an objective source. His thesis is tainted by the fact that he can't get a job as a producer with a network. BTW, he doesn't get paid for all those hits on Fox he just does it to sell his books.


The only ones saying that he is not an objective source is the media,
it seems the truth hurts.


----------



## Guest

TacEntry said:


> Okay... Since we're throwing out the Links....
> 
> http://infidelsarecool.com/2008/03/27/islamic-caliphate-the-ultimate-muslim-dream/


First, learn how to use the "quote" feature. You made it look like your quotes were mine.

Second, anyone with a room temperature IQ can create a website saying whatever the hell they want. If I created a website called "Delta784isdictatoroftheworld.com", I guess I'd be in charge of everything?

Lastly, I'm not here to defend Islam. All I'm saying is that I believe Barack Obama has been unfairly typecast as a Muslim while he's been a member of a Christian (albeit a whacked out version of Christianity) church for over 20 years.

Read through my prior posts; I would prefer a raging case of the clap to President Barack Obama, but I also believe in fighting fair.



masscopguy said:


> Yes it does. Because he is not an objective source.


And CNN, MSNBC, etc. are objective news sources? Give me a fucking break.



masscopguy said:


> His thesis is tainted by the fact that he can't get a job as a producer with a network.


He can't get a job because he pulled back the curtain on the Great and Powerful Oz; the liberal media. He pointed out the elephant in the living room that no one else in the business wanted to acknowledge.

BTW, why is it that you "thanked" TacEntry's anti-Muslim post? If I make a post highly critical of all homosexuals, will you "thank" me for painting with such a broad brush?


----------



## Barbrady

masscopguy said:


> Yes it does. Because he is not an objective source.


No less objective than any other typical news source...and you know this.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama's Organizers Kumbaya for Voters

*(St. Louis, Missouri) According to a report in the _WaPo_, voter registration volunteers for Barack Obama were told during St. Louis training sessions to canvas the public with a line of personal, heart-plucking stories about why Obama should be viewed as a prophecy fulfilled.

During training, the volunteers are "encouraged to perfect their stories, a short narrative suitable for doorsteps and living rooms about where they came from and why they care about Obama."

There have been 23 formal training sessions in 17 states, producing more than 3,000 Obama volunteers agreeing to work at least six 30-hour weeks bolstering the grass-roots effort. 
More than 10,000 people applied for slots as "Obama Organizing Fellows" and about 5,500 were interviewed by telephone, answering such questions as "Why Barack?"​Obama state director Buffy Wicks and field director Peachy Myers run the recruiting effort out of St. Louis, screening and training the mostly 20-something volunteers. Neither Buffy nor Peachy disputed the contention that the Obama campaign is largely Kumbaya-themed. Buffy said, "for us it's about winning."

Also: The Jawa Report

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## dcs2244

masscopguy said:


> How would you feel if a former cop who coulndn't get another job with a police department started a new career going on TV and banging on about how every police department is corrupt and all cops want to due is push people around?


Heck, the MSM already do that...


----------



## TacEntry

> First, learn how to use the "quote" feature. You made it look like your quotes were mine.


Sorry.



> Second, anyone with a room temperature IQ can create a website saying whatever the hell they want. If I created a website called "Delta784isdictatoroftheworld.com", I guess I'd be in charge of everything?


My point wasn't some dudes opinion on a website it was to spark a little interest in the "Caliphate". Not to insult anyone's Intelligence - but look into it by whatever means you feel comfortable with if you're not familiar with it.



> Lastly, I'm not here to defend Islam. All I'm saying is that I believe Barack Obama has been unfairly typecast as a Muslim


"Unfairly Typecast"... I think that may be what you're friends at CNN, NBC etc. said...



> Read through my prior posts; I would prefer a raging case of the clap to President Barack Obama, but I also believe in fighting fair.


I 100% beleive this is fighting fair...REALLY! Did Barack Hussein Obama just think his Muslim name had a nice ring to it - so he kept it, yet renounced *ALL* other aspects of the religion of Intolerance and War? Is this something anyone of the public REALLY knows? Is this something we want to gamble with? Here's what I do know: Islamic Sharia Law puts Allah above all. As small as it may seem to some - BHO won't wear a US Flag lapel pin. BHO also won't place his hand over his heart for our Country's Anthem.

Muslims that are legally registered to vote in our country - who are they voting for and why?

Europe is quickly becoming "EURABIA".

The writing is on the wall for us.


----------



## Guest

TacEntry said:


> "Unfairly Typecast"... I think that may be what you're friends at CNN, NBC etc. said...


Not much makes me laugh out loud, but that sure did it.

At least know what you're talking about before you make assumptions; my political views are probably further right than Barry Goldwater and Ronald Reagan combined.

Attacking Obama from the "he was a Muslim" angle isn't going to work. Focus on his inexperience and the fact he's an empty suit that went around the world apologizing for America.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama wants more Haitians in America

*_Voodoo immigration?_

Last year, when Sen. Barack Obama was making the circuit of conventions for journalists of color, the question was whether the prospective candidate was black enough. This year, when he appeared before the UNITY: Journalists of Color convention in Chicago, the presumptive Democratic nominee joked, "I'm too black."

Obama appeared Sunday at the close of the convention in a session aired live on CNN to talk about his observations from his trip to the Middle East and Europe, the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, the U.S. economy and questions from the journalists about faith, affirmative action, immigration and apologies for slavery and to Native Americans.

Asked whether he thought too many immigrants had been allowed into the U.S. and "who should be allowed" into the country, Obama said the issue wasn't whether to let immigrants in but to develop an official policy that makes it easier to become legal and discourages illegal immigration and penalizes employers who use illegal immigrants to avoid paying fair wages. He also said there should be greater equity across the board for immigrants as well, pointing out that "it's much harder for Haitians to immigrate, despite similar circumstances in need" as other groups that have been admitted legally.

Source 
http://www.blackamericaweb.com/site.aspx/bawnews/movingamerica08/obamaunityconfab728

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## kttref

Delta784 said:


> Attacking Obama from the "he was a Muslim" angle isn't going to work. Focus on his inexperience and the fact he's an empty suit that went around the world apologizing for America.


Is it bad that I want to start a rumor that B. Hussein O. is a Jew from this picture:









I figure, if 1/3 of the country dislikes him because they think his Muslim...maybe I can get another 1/3 of the country to dislike him because they think he is Jewish....and there are already at least a 1/3 who dislike him and don't give a shit that his Catholic!


----------



## dcs2244

I had written a rather lengthy opinion about Senator Obama's Mohammedanism, but was "timed out" and lost it (note to self: use Word for lengthy posts).

Suffice it to say that the senator was born a mussel-man and in the eyes of Islam remains one forever. Any attempt to convert to another religion is viewed as apostasy. I do not want to suggest that Senator Obama is a Muslim; rather that we must consider the implications of any such association during his formative years. We should not "attack" him for it, but neither can we ignore it.

The senator avers he is a Christian. Given his association of twenty years with a "church" which preached hate and racism (are they really different?), I am doubtful of that assertion. Too, given that the silence of the Muslim world (radical or not) regarding any possible apostasy on his part has been deafening, I think we must at least question his statements regarding religion.

"...a soft answer turneth away wrath..."; it shouldn't "turn away" reasonable questions.

In any event, I would rather attack him for his communist/anarchist ties than any religious ones. This guy is poison for the American way of life (i.e: Liberty).


----------



## CJIS

*Arabs divided on Barack Obama*
*Aljazeera.net - 1 hour ago*
By Marwan Bishara, Al Jazeera's Senior Political Analyst On the subject of the US elections, Arabs are divided between a sceptical majority that sees no difference between John McCain and Barack Obama and a hopeful minority that believes Obama could *...*
Bush declares progress in Iraq war The Associated Press
Obama's Iraq Fumble Wall Street Journal


----------



## MARINECOP

*Obama Without A Teleprompter*

Wow, what a mess.


----------



## 7costanza

You dropped Fedor for this guy....


----------



## CJIS

*Obama Promises to Violate the 13th Amendment*

_latimes.com -_ There's a weird irony at work when Sen. Barack Obama, the black presidential candidate who will allegedly scrub the stain of racism from the nation, vows to run afoul of the constitutional amendment that abolished slavery. 13th Amendment says: "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment .. shall exist within the United States


----------



## kwflatbed

Obama The Patriot - Removes American Flag From His Plane

Barack Obama recently finished a $500,000 total overhaul of his 757. And as part of the new design, he decided to remove the American flag from the tail...
What American running for President of the United States would remove the symbol of his country? And worse, he replaced the flag with it with a symbol of himself...

Before:









After:









You can check it here:http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/airplane.asp


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Campaign Site Pulls Anti-Police Blog *

A week-old, heavily anti-police blog published on Barack Obama's official campaign website and discovered by PoliceLink staff was quickly removed when we sought an official response from the campaign about its posting. 

Read more... 

*Top Kerry Aides Find New Roles In Obama Campaign*

_Glen Johnson, AP Writer_

BOSTON (AP) ― For John Kerry, White House hopes died in November 2004. For his staff, the dream lives on.

Senior members of the team that helped Kerry come from behind to win the Democrats' last presidential nomination, only to lose the general election, have found new political life in the campaign of another senator trying to win the presidency, Barack Obama.

Kerry's deputy policy director Heather Higginbottom now works as Obama's policy director.

Kerry communications aide Stephanie Cutter is a senior adviser to Obama and chief of staff to his wife, Michelle. And Kerry's national finance chairman, Lou Susman, is a top fundraiser for his fellow Chicagoan's campaign.

Even two who left Kerry's team under unpleasant circumstances, Jim Margolis and Robert Gibbs, have prominent roles in the Obama campaign.

Gibbs resigned in 2003 as press secretary after Kerry's original campaign manager, Jim Jordan, was ousted and replaced by Democratic operative Mary Beth Cahill. Gibbs soon found work as communications director for Obama, then an Illinois state senator and U.S. Senate candidate.

Today, Gibbs continues to fill that role for Obama and recently added the title of senior adviser.

Margolis left after Kerry won the Democratic nomination in 2004. He had a testy dispute about the split of general election advertising revenues with Robert Shrum, whom Kerry had brought in to help with campaign messaging. Margolis now works with chief strategist David Axelrod, leading a team that produces Obama's commercials and daily message.

Gibbs and Margolis take satisfaction in working on a campaign that not only has the chance to make history by electing the first black president but also has been free of the infighting that became an unpleasant hallmark of the last campaign.

"There's no vindication," said Gibbs. "I don't think it's that. I guess I look on it as there are very few opportunities like we have right now or the Kerry campaign had found years ago, so we just want to work every day to take advantage of that opportunity."

Jordan, Gibbs' former boss, especially relishes the success of his protege and that of Margolis, whom he considers one of the top Democratic ad-makers.

"John assembled an enormously talented staff and political team. It's hardly a surprise that some of those people have emerged to play important roles with Sen. Obama's campaign," said Jordan.

What's their value?

"Having the feel for an enterprise this big and difficult is an obvious advantage," said Jordan, who served as senior adviser this year on the presidential campaign of Sen. Chris Dodd, D-Conn.

From election to election, campaign operatives in both parties seek to align themselves with the next can't-miss candidate or freshen their resume for the lucrative private sector work awaiting those with ties to a new president, senator or member of the House.

The 2008 presidential campaign is no exception and has produced some unexpected role reversals.

Mark McKinnon, whose media campaign helped then-Texas Gov. George W. Bush eviscerate John McCain during a nasty 2000 South Carolina primary campaign, took his signature cowboy hat over to the McCain campaign this cycle and helped the Arizona senator secure the 2008 GOP nomination.

On the Democratic side, Patti Solis Doyle, who served as rival Hillary Rodham Clinton's campaign manager until being ousted in February, is now working for Obama. She will be chief of staff to whomever Obama chooses as his running mate, which might even put her in the awkward situation of working again for Clinton.

Solis Doyle told The Associated Press in a recent interview she cleared her new job with her former boss.

And Kerry himself has not ruled out joining the Obama team.

The Massachusetts Democrat endorsed his Senate colleague in January, a boost just after Obama lost to Clinton in the New Hampshire primary. In 2004, Kerry picked Obama -- then just a Senate candidate -- to give the convention keynote speech in prime time.

That history has prompted talk, fueled by Kerry's foreign affairs forays, that he may be in line to become secretary of state in an Obama administration. It wouldn't be the presidency, but the nation's top diplomatic post is third in the line of presidential succession.

http://wbztv.com/politics/senator.john.kerry.2.788134.html


----------



## CJIS

*I get a letter in the mail and...*

So I get the mail yesterday and who do you think I get a letter from?

It'sfrom the DNC and the Obama Campaign. I open it and there is this bullsh!t letter.

Here is a list of things in the letter that pissed me off. (of course the letter alone was enough)

*1. "Dear Friend"* BS I am not your friend
*2. "My fellow Democrat"* BS I am not even a registered Democrat 
*3. "The Democratic party is the best"* BS it's not
*4. Some bullsh!t *BS
*5. Some more bullsh!t *BS
*6.* "*Please help by donating*..." BS you have more money than brains
*7.* *"Enclosed is a self addressed business reply envelope, but if you a fix a stamp you will be saving your party money in postage fees" *BS your not my party and more BS that you want me to use one of my stamps. You greedy (insert curse word here)

(Some that was paraphrased but you get the idea.)

Anyway they want money and I have junk mail. So I sent them junk mail coupons in their "Self addressed envelope" (no stamp of course)

They would be crazy not to take advantage 20% off on patio furniture:-D


----------



## CJIS

*Paris Hilton Gets Even With McCain, Releases 'Ad' of Her Own*
*FOXNews - 3 hours ago*
by FOXNews.com Paris Hilton says she's 'like, totally ready to lead,' in a Web video released in response to John McCain's ad that used her image.
Hilton spoof hits back at McCain BBC News
Whereas John McCain would come round twice a week to help with the *...* guardian.co.uk


----------



## Guest

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



CJIS said:


> *7.* *"Enclosed is a self addressed business reply envelope, but if you a fix a stamp you will be saving your party money in postage fees" *BS your not my party and more BS that you want me to use one of my stamps. You greedy (insert curse word here)


"Business Reply" envelopes cause the issuing organization to pay the freight for whatever is enclosed, so make the effort worthwhile to the campaign.

Get a large, sturdy box from the local liquor store (they give them away free), reinforce the seams with duct/packing tape, tape the "Business Reply" envelope on the front with clear tape, then put in some items you think the Obama campaign can use;

1. Bags of wet sand - You never know when a hurricane is going to strike, and campaign HQ needs to be shored-up with sandbags. By shipping them wet, it will show Obama they can be trusted to not give way when they get soaked with rain.

2. Large rocks you find laying around your yard - These can reinforce the sandbags.

3. Stacks of old newspapers you haven't gotten around to recycling yet - It will make the "green" Obama people feel good to add these to the campaign's recycling bins. Good for a photo op. Feel free to wet these also, as they compress easier when wet.

4. Old computer monitors - The greenie Obama people will know how to properly dispose of these, so you're doing the environment a favor by sending them to people with the proper knowledge, rather than tossing them in a dumpster.

5. All the other junk mail you've received that week - You never know if Barack is interested in SBLI or the campaign workers can use a coupon for a free small appetizer with a $30 or more purchase of Chinese food.

As I said, be creative; you're only limited by your imagination.


----------



## CJIS

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



Delta784 said:


> "Business Reply" envelopes cause the issuing organization to pay the freight for whatever is enclosed, so make the effort worthwhile to the campaign.
> 
> Get a large, sturdy box from the local liquor store (they give them away free), reinforce the seams with duct/packing tape, tape the "Business Reply" envelope on the front with clear tape, then put in some items you think the Obama campaign can use;
> 
> 1. Bags of wet sand - You never know when a hurricane is going to strike, and campaign HQ needs to be shored-up with sandbags. By shipping them wet, it will show Obama they can be trusted to not give way when they get soaked with rain.
> 
> 2. Large rocks you find laying around your yard - These can reinforce the sandbags.
> 
> 3. Stacks of old newspapers you haven't gotten around to recycling yet - It will make the "green" Obama people feel good to add these to the campaign's recycling bins. Good for a photo op. Feel free to wet these also, as they compress easier when wet.
> 
> 4. Old computer monitors - The greenie Obama people will know how to properly dispose of these, so you're doing the environment a favor by sending them to people with the proper knowledge, rather than tossing them in a dumpster.
> 
> 5. All the other junk mail you've received that week - You never know if Barack is interested in SBLI or the campaign workers can use a coupon for a free small appetizer with a $30 or more purchase of Chinese food.
> 
> As I said, be creative; you're only limited by your imagination.


I was going to do that until I read something on the Postal Inspectors website that they are cracking down on that.


----------



## Guest

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



CJIS said:


> I was going to do that until I read something on the Postal Inspectors website that they are cracking down on that.


There's nothing illegal about it; if someone is stupid enough to include what amounts to a blank check for postage, they deserve whatever they get.

And just to make it clear, I don't have the time to actually do any of the above even if I wanted to. The $100 or so it would cost to accept delivery of a box of wet sand and old computer monitors isn't going to put a dent into anyone's presidential campaign budget.

And even it were illegal, the postal inspectors do *talk *a great game. When someone mailed hardcore gay pornography to my then 5 year-old son, they didn't do a damned thing except give me a case number, which I had to ask for.

Do you really think they'd investigate a political prank?


----------



## 7costanza

And NukeTrt now knows where his videos ended up, could you please send them to him..


----------



## Andy0921

Barack Obama "Uh" Count:






Obama Claims He's Visited 57 States:


----------



## Guest

Andy0921 said:


> Barack Obama "Uh" Count:


A blatant rip-off of Howie Carr's "Wizard of Uh's" contest, but I'm shocked that a mainstream media source would allow that on the airwaves.

Obama is a train wreck once you get him off-script and away from a teleprompter.


----------



## CJIS

*Polls Show Landslide Scenario Unlikely*
*CBS News - 1 hour ago*
From the fever swamps of the blogosphere to the halls of academia, there is a chorus of voices who have come to the same conclusion about the presidential election: Barack Obama is going to win in November, by something resembling a landslide.
Poll Notebook: 4 in 10 not locked onto a candidate The Associated Press
Clooney denies email relationship with Obama CNN Political Ticker


----------



## CJIS

*Colin Powell: Will he or won't he publicly back Barack Obama?*
*Los Angeles Times - 47 minutes ago*
The Ticket was taken aback when Bill Kristol, citing "people who talk directly to" Barack Obama's campaign, created a flurry of excitement today by saying on Fox News Channel that Colin Powell not only was set to endorse the presumptive Democratic *...*
Source: Powell has not decided on presidential endorsement CNN
Powell Still Undecided, Won't Attend Dem Convention Washington Post


----------



## Guest

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



Delta784 said:


> "Business Reply" envelopes cause the issuing organization to pay the freight for whatever is enclosed, so make the effort worthwhile to the campaign.
> 
> Get a large, sturdy box from the local liquor store (they give them away free), reinforce the seams with duct/packing tape, tape the "Business Reply" envelope on the front with clear tape, then put in some items you think the Obama campaign can use;
> 
> 1. Bags of wet sand - You never know when a hurricane is going to strike, and campaign HQ needs to be shored-up with sandbags. By shipping them wet, it will show Obama they can be trusted to not give way when they get soaked with rain.
> 
> 2. Large rocks you find laying around your yard - These can reinforce the sandbags.
> 
> 3. Stacks of old newspapers you haven't gotten around to recycling yet - It will make the "green" Obama people feel good to add these to the campaign's recycling bins. Good for a photo op. Feel free to wet these also, as they compress easier when wet.
> 
> 4. Old computer monitors - The greenie Obama people will know how to properly dispose of these, so you're doing the environment a favor by sending them to people with the proper knowledge, rather than tossing them in a dumpster.
> 
> 5. All the other junk mail you've received that week - You never know if Barack is interested in SBLI or the campaign workers can use a coupon for a free small appetizer with a $30 or more purchase of Chinese food.
> 
> As I said, be creative; you're only limited by your imagination.


Very Mature


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



masscopguy said:


> Very Mature


Just because you grow older dont mean ya gotta grow up


----------



## Guest

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



masscopguy said:


> Very Mature


It's called having fun; remove the stick that's up your ass and try it sometime, you may enjoy it.


----------



## Big.G

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



Delta784 said:


> It's called having fun; remove the stick that's up your ass and try it sometime, you may enjoy it.


:L::L::L:

BAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!


----------



## Guest

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



Delta784 said:


> It's called having fun; remove the stick that's up your ass and try it sometime, you may enjoy it.


Gee, you are such a class act DELTA.

*McCain's Abortion Remark Stuns Base*

By Jonathan Martin
, Politico.com
posted: 2 HOURS 23 MINUTES AGO



(Aug. 14) - Top social conservative leaders in key battleground states are urging John McCain not to pick a running mate who supports abortion rights, warning of dire consequences from a Republican base already unenthused about their nominee. 
McCain's comments Wednesday to the Weekly Standard's Stephen Hayes that former Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Ridge's pro-abortion rights views wouldn't necessarily rule him out quickly found their way into the in-boxes of Christian conservatives. For those who have been anxiously awaiting McCain's pick as a signal of his ideological intentions, there was deep concern that their worst fears about the Arizona senator may be realized.


----------



## Guest

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



masscopguy said:


> Gee, you are such a class act DELTA.


And you're an uptight stick in the mud.

Have a nice day! :85565:


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



Delta784 said:


> And you're an uptight stick in the mud.
> 
> Have a nice day! :85565:


No he is a scumbag reporter !!


----------



## Guest

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



kwflatbed said:


> No he is a scumbag reporter !!


Isn't that like saying orange orange?


----------



## Guest

_State House News Service_ is reporting that our very own gov Deval Patrick is scheduled to speak Tuesday night in prime time at the Democratic National Convention in Denver. Don't expect the networks to carry it, but hey, being on CSPAN is kinda good too. 
Tuesday's theme is "Renewing America's Promise." Oh, and Hillary Clinton is speaking that night too.


----------



## kwflatbed

masscopguy said:


> _State House News Service_ is reporting that our very own gov Deval Patrick is scheduled to speak Tuesday night in prime time at the Democratic National Convention in Denver. Don't expect the networks to carry it, but hey, being on CSPAN is kinda good too.
> Tuesday's theme is "Renewing America's Promise." Oh, and Hillary Clinton is speaking that night too.


Do you realy think any sane person gives a SHIT.


----------



## 7costanza

Dear Masscopguy.......


----------



## Guest

I guess he thinks the equal time thing applies hur @ teh intahweb


----------



## kwflatbed

The Presidential election was too close to call. Neither the Republican
candidate nor the Democratic candidate had enough votes to win. There was
much talk about ballot recounting, court challenges, etc., but a week-long
ice fishing competition seemed the sportsmanlike way to settle things. The
candidate that caught the most fish at the end of the week would win the
election.

Therefore, it was decided that there should be an ice fishing contest
between the two candidates to determine the winner.

After much of back and forth discussion, it was decided that the contest
take place on a remote frozen lake in northern Minnesota .

There were to be no observers present, and both men were to be sent out
separately on this isolated lake and return at 5 P.M. with their catch for
counting and verification by a team of neutral parties. At the end of the
first day, John Mc. returned to the starting line and he had ten fish.

Soon, Obama returned and had no fish. Well, everyone assumed he was just
having another 'bad hair' day or something and hopefully, he would
catch up
the next day.

At the end of the 2nd day John McCain in with 20 fish and Obama came in
again with none.

That evening, Harry Reid got together secretly with Obama and said,
'Obama,
I think John Mc. is a low-life, cheatin' son-of-a- gun. I want you to go
out tomorrow and don't even bother with fishing. Just spy on him and see
just how he is cheating.'

The next night (after John Mc. returns with 50 fish), said to Obama, 'Well,
tell me, how is John Mc. cheating?'

Obama replied, 'Harry, you're not going to believe this, but he's
cutting
holes in the ice.'

Experience does count!!!



*There are fewer than three months until the election, an election that will decide the next President of the United States . The person elected will be the president of all Americans, not just the Democrats or the Republicans. 
To show our solidarity as Americans, let's all get together and show each other our support for the candidate of our choice. It's time that we all came together, Democrats and Republicans alike. If you support the policies and character of John McCain, please drive with your headlights on during 
the day. If you support Obama, please drive with your headlights off at night. *

*

Thank you and God Bless *


----------



## KozmoKramer

kwflatbed said:


> If you support the policies and character of John McCain, please drive with your headlights on during
> the day. If you support Obama, please drive with your headlights off at night.


:L:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Do you realy think any sane person gives a SHIT.


Mr. Truck Driver,

There is no need for foul language. The use of profanity doesn't become someone of your position and stature.

and I believe there is 2 ll's in really


----------



## kwflatbed

Half of House Dems may vote Hillary at DNC

By *AMIE PARNES* & *BEN SMITH*

Rep. Loretta Sanchez says she's happy for the chance to vote for *Hillary Rodham Clinton* at the Democratic National Convention - and she predicts that as many as half of the Democrats in the House could join her.

Just how many former Clinton supporters will vote for the former first lady during the symbolic first ballot is anybody's guess, but each of them will be called upon to do so - whether they want to or not.

On Friday, the Obama campaign confirmed that the floor vote in Denver, intended to assuage Clinton supporters still stewing over her narrow loss, will be conducted as a state-by-state roll call. Under proposed convention bylaws, delegates would be forced to register their votes on a tally sheet with the convention secretary - the rules could be altered or suspended before the start of the convention.

"By putting her name in nomination, you're putting people on the spot," said former delegate counter Matt Seyfang, adding a second potential drawback: "Having a roll call ... just chews into your broadcast time."

Lower-key options were available. For example, Clinton's name could have been entered into nomination, followed by laudatory speeches, ending with her release of delegates to Obama and proposal that he be nomination by acclamation, Seyfang said.

Obama spokesman Bill Burton said the "mechanics" of the roll call vote are still being worked out, but he conceded that Clinton probably will garner many votes on the first ballot.

For Obama's camp, the roll call is a ritual that will defuse any potential tension with Clinton or her supporters without affecting the outcome or the theater of Obama's dramatic nomination.

Said Sanchez: "I believe there are a lot of supporters for Hillary among the superdelegates, especially now that they've agreed to place her name in nomination. I think half the House Democrats would probably be Hillary supporters, especially women. ... I felt she was the most experienced and the best candidate and I still feel that way."

Clinton herself has said she plans to vote for Obama.

A longtime Clinton adviser said it was "crazy" to guess at numbers but estimated that the former first lady would garner between 600 and 1,200 delegates - considerably short of the approximately 1,800 she had collected at the time of her departure from the race in early June.
"It's a bizarre strategy," said one Democratic strategist of the roll call. "It could backfire and show that her influence is waning. Chances are, she's not going to have as many delegates vote for her on the floor as she had in the primary."

Indeed, many Hillary diehards, including at least one member of the New York delegation, are reluctant to vote for Clinton after switching over to Obama.

"I think that most superdelegates, including myself, are going for Obama," said New York Rep. Anthony Weiner, who campaigned with Clinton around the country. "I made my decision for Obama, and I'm not switching again."

Other onetime Clinton backers are reluctant to reverse course for fear of angering their black constituents.

"My boss is totally conflicted about it - and pissed Hillary is putting us in this position," said a congressional staffer for another New York House member. "We still haven't made up our mind and I don't know when we are going to."

Another New York delegate, speaking on condition of anonymity, predicted that as much as 30 percent to 40 percent of the New York delegation would pick Clinton over Obama during the symbolic vote.

Obama's decision to accept a roll call vote, which came after weeks of talks with the Clinton camp, doesn't mean he'll let the process get out of hand, observers say.

"The convention is about nominating *Barack*, so his people want to speed through the vote as fast as possible so it won't take too much TV time," said a Democratic delegate who plans to vote for Clinton. "They also want to avoid a scenario where she's leading at any point."

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0808/12565.html


----------



## Andy0921

masscopguy said:


> Mr. Truck Driver,
> 
> There is no need for foul language. The use of profanity doesn't become someone of your position and stature.


 Everybody activate their filters! Apparently while Gil is gone, MCG is the new person in command of MassCops and will dictate how, when, and what we say! I'm especially scared since occasionally I utter a bad word or two and he might thrash me with the ban stick!:-$

Take a gander at post # 17 in the ensuing thread, Tarzan: http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59572

BTW;why do you incessantly refer to Harry as Mr. Truck Driver? Everyone is well aware that Harry was a truck driver and is not a cop; no need to reiterate that. I guess he should refer to you as Mr. Gay Guy.


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> Mr. Truck Driver,
> 
> There is no need for foul language. The use of profanity doesn't become someone of your position and stature.
> 
> and I believe there is 2 ll's in really


Mr. Reporter,

Considering some of the grammatical train wrecks you've posted here in the past, you're the last person on this site who should be criticizing anyone's spelling.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Mr. Reporter,
> 
> Considering some of the grammatical train wrecks you've posted here in the past, you're the last person on this site who should be criticizing anyone's spelling.


 I pointed out the typo because everyone jumped on my typo of Beech instead of beach a few weeks ago.

BTW Delta, I caught a Youtube clip of your appearance on some yahoo's community cable show. After it is all said and done in Qunicy, I would rule out a job in job on TV if I were you. And, I might think about spending less time on the computer and incorporate an hour or so on the treadmill each day.
A 43 year guy really shouldn't have a tripple chin. And I know you spent some money on that flowbee "cut your hair at home system," but be good to yourself and spend the 15 bucks and get a good haircut.


----------



## kwflatbed

masscopguy said:


> I pointed out the typo because everyone jumped on my typo of Beech instead of beach a few weeks ago.
> 
> BTW Delta, I caught a Youtube clip of your appearance on some yahoo's community cable show. After it is all said and done in Qunicy, I would rule out a job in job on TV if I were you. And, I might think about spending less time on the computer and incorporate an hour or so on the treadmill each day.
> A 43 year guy really shouldn't have a tripple chin. And I know you spent some money on that flowbee "cut your hair at home system," but be good to yourself and spend the 15 bucks and get a good haircut.


You are a complete ASSWIPE and Jim you can quote me on that in 
your rag , mabey you can find a spot for the GAY GUY at QPL.


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> I pointed out the typo because everyone jumped on my typo of Beech instead of beach a few weeks ago.
> 
> BTW Delta, I caught a Youtube clip of your appearance on some yahoo's community cable show. After it is all said and done in Qunicy, I would rule out a job in job on TV if I were you. And, I might think about spending less time on the computer and incorporate an hour or so on the treadmill each day.
> A 43 year guy really shouldn't have a tripple chin. And I know you spent some money on that flowbee "cut your hair at home system," but be good to yourself and spend the 15 bucks and get a good haircut.


Geesh, you're pulling out all the tricks when you're intellectually bankrupt; spelling corrections, personal attacks, what's next?

You know where I'll be on Saturday afternoon (Meet & Greet); feel free to come by and tell me to my face what you think of me, because your next logical step will be "I'd kick your ass if you didn't have a badge & gun".

I'll have neither Saturday.


----------



## Big.G

masscopguy said:


> And, I might think about spending less time on the computer and incorporate an hour or so on the treadmill each day.
> A 43 year guy really shouldn't have a tripple chin. And I know you spent some money on that flowbee "cut your hair at home system," but be good to yourself and spend the 15 bucks and get a good haircut.


I don't think Bruce is trying to make himself appealing to get you to fuck him in the ass... He's married and has kids. So why would he give a rats ass about what you think about his looks? And I bet he could still kick your ass.

If you're trying to find a gay PO to get with, start your own site fagcops.com. Then you'll have you're own site where you can actually dictate the type of language use and maybe we will have the pleasure of not having to sift through your BS anymore.

If it doesn't work out and you're still a single gay guy, it's still not too late to hit up P-town to find that special someone. If you suck at life that much and aren't successful in getting a cock as a cheaper alternative to a laxative and to suck every night before you go to sleep, you can go fuck yourself. :flipoff:


----------



## Andy0921

You can't dispute that he didn't have it cuming. Be careful there, res; he might like it when you talk to him like that.

As far as I'm concerned, we can stoop down to his level if he wants to be a douchebag.


----------



## Guest

Andy0921 said:


> You can't dispute that he didn't have it cuming. Be careful there, res; he might like it when you talk to him like that.


It actually surprised me it took that long for someone to say it.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> You are a complete ASSWIPE and Jim you can quote me on that in
> your rag , mabey (sic) you can find a spot for the GAY GUY at QPL.


As the wiseman once said
"It's called having fun; remove the stick that's up your ass and try it sometime, you may enjoy it."

Have a nice day


----------



## Big.G

Andy0921 said:


> You can't dispute that he didn't have it cuming. Be careful there, res; he might like it when you talk to him like that.


I'm sure he will appreciate the tips I gave, but I'm not from Texas. 



Andy0921 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, we can stoop down to his level if he wants to be a douchebag.


Amen to that!

I'm sure masscopguy's next article will be how he gave me an infraction on masscops as retaliation. :jump:


----------



## Guest

Bruce can certainly dish it out but he doesn't seem to like it when the shoe is on the other foot.

He obviously enjoys the limelight and as a media professional, I felt an obligation to point out that his appearance on his local public access cable program could have come off a bit better if he spent 5 minutes in front of a mirror.

And I am sure you would like to show me how macho you are but I am not interested in engaging in violence with you.

And Mr. Truck Driver , who is this Jim you are referring to? Is he with the QPL? Please continue to waste your time writing letters to the Ledger, as I am sure they really want to print rambling thoughts of a cop groupie from New Bedford.


----------



## Guest

Sorry I don't have a gym rat body you can drool over, but I couldn't give a shit less what you think of me.

And who mentioned violence? I'm known for cutting through the bullshit, so let's stop lobbing Internet bombs and get it all out on the table in person.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Sorry I don't have a gym rat body you can drool over, but I couldn't give a shit less what you think of me.
> 
> And who mentioned violence? I'm known for cutting through the bullshit, so let's stop lobbing Internet bombs and get it all out on the table in person.


From what I hear from people I know in Quincy and at WATD in Marshfield, you are known as a blowhard clown who likes the sound of his own voice and is very very impressed with himself.

Even if you had a gym rat body, I am sorry but you are not my type. And, I have far better things to do with my Saturdays than getting together with you and your sycophantic minions.


----------



## Big.G

Delta784 said:


> let's stop lobbing Internet bombs and get it all out on the table in person.


Be careful, you may be opening yourself up to a sexual assault.


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> From what I hear from people I know in Quincy and at WATD in Marshfield, you are known as a blowhard clown who likes the sound of his own voice and is very very impressed with himself.


Oh, the people on Crown Colony Drive I presume? 

Actually, I'm not impressed with myself at all. I became a media personality in Quincy as a matter of self-preservation; now that the threat is gone, I haven't said a word publicly and am very happy to fade back into anonymous obscurity.



resqjyw0 said:


> Be careful, you may be opening yourself up to a sexual assault.


I couldn't care less what someone's sexual orientation is; jerks come in many different brands.


----------



## Guest

I think I know what is going on here. MCG has Media Envy. Bruce came out of left field, used MULTIPLE media platforms, and coordinated an effort that took down an administration. He used all of their tools against them. lollooolloll


----------



## Nuke_TRT

+1


----------



## kwflatbed

Thanks for the PM's guys and gals but I will leave the banning of masscopguy to Koz or Gil or one of the other moderators.


----------



## KozmoKramer

MCG has been placed on the 10 day disabled list.
Moonbat re-education is scheduled for 08-28-2008.


----------



## Johnny Law

masscopguy said:


> Even if you had a gym rat body, I am sorry but you are not my type. And, I have far better things to do with my Saturdays than getting together with you and your sycophantic minions.


You mean like finding a coordinating color for your douche? Or playing a "Rusty trombone" while wearing a "Cincinnati bowtie"?

I'm surprised so much testosterone in one place wouldn't picque your interest.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Barack Obama, the lead Presidential Democratic Party candidate, is for banning all guns in America . He is considered by those who have dealt with him as a bit more than just a little self-righteous.

At a recent rural elementary school assembly in EastTexas, he asked the audience for total quiet. Then, in the silence, he started to slowly clap his hands once every few seconds, holding the audience in total silence.

Then he said into the microphone, 'Children, every time I clap my hands together, a child in America dies from gun violence.'

Then, little Richard Earl, with a proud East Texas drawl, pierced the quiet and said: ''Well, dumb-ass, stop clapping!' *


----------



## kwflatbed

Exclusive: Obama's lost law review article

Ben Smith, Jeffrey Ressner Fri Aug 22, 6:08 AM ET

As president of the Harvard Law Review and a law professor in Chicago, Senator Barack Obama refined his legal thinking, but left a scant paper trail. His name doesn't appear on any legal scholarship. 
But an unsigned - and previously unattributed - 1990 article unearthed by Politico offers a glimpse at Obama's views on abortion policy and the law during his student days, and provides a rare addition to his body of work.
The six-page summary, tucked into the third volume of the year's Harvard Law Review, considers the charged, if peripheral, question of whether fetuses should be able to file lawsuits against their mothers. Obama's answer, like most courts': No. He wrote approvingly of an Illinois Supreme Court ruling that the unborn cannot sue their mothers for negligence, and he suggested that allowing fetuses to sue would violate the mother's rights and could, perversely, cause her to take more risks with her pregnancy.
The subject matter took Obama to the treacherous political landscape of reproductive rights, and - unlike many student authors - he dived eagerly into the policy implications of the court decision. His article acknowledged a public interest in the health of the fetus, but also seemed to demonstrate his continuing commitment to abortion rights, and suggested that the government may have more important concerns than "ensuring that any particular fetus is born."
The temperate legal language doesn't display the rhetorical heights that run through his memoir, published a few years later, but provides insight into his support for abortion rights and expanded social services.
"[T]he case raises the broader policy and constitutional considerations that argue against using civil liability to control the behavior of pregnant women," Obama wrote of Stallman vs. Youngquist.
And he concluded the article with a flourish: "Expanded access to prenatal education and heath care facilities will far more likely serve the very real state interest in preventing increasing numbers of children from being born in to lives of pain and despair."
Law students elected to the prestigious Harvard Law Review spend two years working there. In their first year, most write the brief, anonymous "case comments" like Obama's, which bears the unwieldy heading: TORT LAW - PRENATAL INJURIES - SUPREME COURT OF ILLINOIS REFUSES TO RECOGNIZE CAUSE OF ACTION BROUGHT BY FETUS AGAINST ITS MOTHER FOR UNINTENTIONAL INFLICTION OF PRENATAL INJURIES.
Obama's tenure at the Review has been chronicled at length in the Politico, the New York Times, and elsewhere.
But Obama has never mentioned his law review piece, a demurral that's part of his campaign's broader pattern of rarely volunteering information or documents about the candidate, even when relatively innocuous. When Politico reporters working on a story about Obama's law review presidency earlier this year asked if he had written for the review, a spokesman responded accurately - but narrowly - that "as the president of the Law Review, Obama didn't write articles, he edited and reviewed them."
The case comment was published a month before he became president. 
The notion that Obama hadn't written at all for the Review prompted skepticism. 
"They probably don't want [to] have you [reporters] going back" to examine the Review, University of Southern California law professor (and Michael Dukakis campaign manager) Susan Estrich said at the time.
The Obama campaign swiftly confirmed Obama's authorship of the fetal rights article Thursday after a source told Politico he'd written it. The campaign also provided a statement on Harvard Law Review letterhead confirming that the unsigned piece was Obama's - the only record of the anonymous authors is kept in the office of the Review president - and that records showed it was the only piece he'd written for the Review.
"Like most second-year law students on the Harvard Law Review, Senator Obama wrote an unsigned student case comment that summarized a recent decision by a state or lower federal court. The piece analyzed a case in which a mother was sued by her child for injuries caused by the mother's negligent driving during her pregnancy. Senator Obama concluded that, in such cases, the Illinois Supreme Court was correct not to allow lawsuits by children against their mothers," said Obama spokesman Ben LaBolt in an email. "He wrote that the best way to protect the health of fetuses was to provide prenatal education and health care to pregnant women - issues he remains committed to today and which he has worked to advance as a legislator and in this campaign."
LaBolt also provided a brief analysis from Cass Sunstein, a University of Chicago law professor who supports Obama.
"Student Obama was acutely attuned to the limits of the judiciary, and of suits between children and their mother, in this sensitive area," Sunstein wrote. "This is a modest and balanced piece that fits easily within the framework of the law at the time."

Outside lawyers who reviewed the piece for Politico also said it was a fairly standard example of the genre, an approving recap of an interesting - and quite mainstream -- state court verdict. 
The recent case reviews take a basically "journalistic" approach to the decisions they analyze, said Scott Altman, another professor at the University of Southern California Law School. 
Obama approached "what remains a controversial issue in a temperate way," said Altman, who was on the Harvard Law Review a few years before Obama. He noted that Obama's terms were carefully hedged - "may" and "many people think" in place of bold declarations. 
"It's a very narrow essay," he said. 
The case at issue in Stallman, though, was an interesting one. According to Obama's footnotes, the child's mother, Bari Stallman was involved in a car accident in 1981 with a Clarence Youngquist. Her daughter, Lindsey, was born with severe injuries from the wreck, and so Stallman's husband, acting for the baby, sued both his wife and Youngquist for negligence, hoping to recover damages from their insurance companies. 
After a series of court rulings and reversals, the Illinois Supreme Court held that the fetus doesn't have the right to sue its mother. The court warned that allowing a fetus to sue its mother could make them "legal adversaries from the moment of conception until birth." 
Obama's article addressed only the narrow question of whether a fetus could sue its mother for negligence. He didn't take on the broader question of the fetus's personhood, or whether it could sue others. 
He described cases "involving maternal activities that might be considered intentional or reckless infliction of prenatal injuries on the fetus" as "more difficult," though he wrote that as a matter of encouraging good maternal behavior, giving fetuses the right to sue their mothers remained "ill-conceived." 
Fetal rights is, as Obama acknowledged, a charged issue largely because of its connection to the abortion debate. That's a question Obama touched in passing, and from both sides, in his article. 
On one hand, he warned that allowing fetuses to sue their mothers could actually lead to more abortions. 
"Imposing civil liability on mothers may be as likely to deter the carrying of pregnancies to term as to deter maternal negligence during pregnancy," he wrote. 
He was also acutely sensitive to women's rights, and to the consequences of involving civil law in childbearing. 
"Fetal-maternal tort suits might entail far more intrusive scrutiny of a woman's behavior than the scrutiny involved in the discrete regulation of the abortion decision," he wrote. "On the other hand, the state may also have a more compelling interest in ensuring that fetuses carried to term do not suffer from debilitating injuries than it does in ensuring that any particular fetus is born." Obama's article, which begins on page 823 of Volume 103 of the Harvard Law Review, is available in libraries and subscription-only legal databases.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/politico/20080822/pl_politico/12705


----------



## kwflatbed

Obama taps Biden to be running mate

By LIZ SIDOTI and NEDRA PICKLER, Associated Press Writers

WASHINGTON - Barack Obama named Sen. Joe Biden of Delaware as his vice presidential running mate early Saturday, balancing his ticket with a seasoned congressional veteran well-versed in foreign policy and defense issues. 
Obama announced the pick on his Web site with a photo of the two men and an appeal for donations. A text message went out shortly afterward that said, "Barack has chosen Senator Joe Biden to be our VP nominee."
Biden, 65, has twice sought the White House, and is a Catholic with blue-collar roots, a generally liberal voting record and a reputation as a long-winded orator.
Across more than 30 years in the Senate, he has served at various times not only as chairman of the Foreign Relations Committee but also as head of the Judiciary Committee, with its jurisdiction over anti-crime legislation, Supreme Court nominees and Constitutional issues.
In selecting Biden, Obama passed over several other potential running mates, none more prominent than former first lady Hillary Rodham Clinton, his tenacious rival in dozens of primaries and caucuses. Clinton issued a statement Saturday praising Obama's decision and calling Biden "an exceptionally strong, experienced leader and devoted public servant."
Obama's campaign arranged a debut for the newly minted ticket on Saturday outside the Old State Capitol in Springfield, Ill.
Obama's decision leaked to the media several hours before his aides planned to send a text message announcing the running mate, negating a promise that people who turned over their phone numbers would be the first to know who Obama had chosen. The campaign scrambled to send the text message after the leak, sending phones buzzing at the inconvenient time of just after 3 a.m. on the East Coast.
Hundreds of miles to the west, carpenters, electricians, sound stage gurus and others transformed the Pepsi Center in Denver into a made-for-television convention venue.
Tucked away in one corner were thousands of lightweight rolled cardboard tubes, ready-made handles for signs bearing the names of the Democratic ticket - once the identity of Obama's running mate was known.
While Obama decided against adding Clinton to his ticket, he has gone to great lengths to gain the confidence of her primary voters, agreeing to allow her name to be placed in nomination at the convention and permitting a roll call vote that threatens to expose lingering divisions within the party.
Biden slowly emerged as Obama's choice across a long day and night of political suspense as other contenders gradually fell away.
First Virginia Gov. Tim Kaine let it be known that he had been ruled out. Then came word that Sen. Evan Bayh of Indiana had also been passed over.
Several aides to Clinton said the Obama campaign had never requested financial or other records from her.
Other finalists in the veep sweepstakes were Kansas Gov. Kathleen Sebelius and Texas Rep. Chet Edwards.
Among those on the short list, Biden brought the most experience in defense or foreign policy - areas in which Obama fares relatively poorly in the polls compared with Republican Sen. John McCain.
While the war in Iraq has been supplanted as the campaign's top issues by the economy in recent months, the recent Russian invasion of Georgia has returned foreign policy to the forefront.
In addition to foreign policy experience, Biden, a native of Scranton, Pa., has working-class roots that could benefit Obama, who lost the blue-collar vote to Clinton during their competition for the presidential nomination.

Biden was elected to the Senate at the age of 29 in 1972, but personal tragedy struck before he could take office. His wife and their 13-month-old daughter, Naomi, were killed when a tractor-trailer broad-sided her station wagon. 
Biden took his oath of office for his first term at the hospital bedside of one of his sons. 
On Friday, he spent the day at his home in Delaware with friends and family. The normally loquacious lawmaker maintained a low profile as associates said they believed - but did not know - he would be tapped. They added they had been asked to stand by in case their help was needed. 
No sooner had word spread of his selection than McCain's campaign unleashed its first attack. Spokesman Ben Porritt said in a statement that Biden had "denounced Barack Obama's poor foreign policy judgment and has strongly argued in his own words what Americans are quickly realizing - that Barack Obama is not ready to be president." 
As evidence, Republicans cited an ABC interview from August 2007, in which Biden said he would stand by an earlier statement that Obama was not ready to serve as president. Hours later, the McCain campaign released a 30-second TV ad featuring Biden's comments from the interview and scheduled the spot for key states. 
Biden is seeking a new Senate term in the fall. There was no immediate word on whether he intended to change plans as he reaches for national office. 
Michael Silberman, a partner at online communications firm EchoDitto, said the campaign gambled when they made such a high-stakes promise and find themselves in a precarious situation where they could risk a great deal of trust with supporters. 
"For Obama supporters, this is like finding out from your neighbor instead of your sister that she's engaged - not how you want or expect the news to be delivered," Silberman said. 
Biden dropped out of the 2008 race for the Democratic presidential nomination after a poor finish in the Iowa caucuses, but not before he talked dismissively of joining someone else's ticket. 
"I am not running for vice president," he said in a Fox interview. "I would not accept it if anyone offered it to me. The fact of the matter is I'd rather stay as chairman of the Foreign Relations Committee than be vice president." 
He had stumbled on his first day in the race, apologizing for having described Obama as "clean." Months later, Obama spoke up on Biden's defense, praising him during a campaign debate for having worked for racial equality. 
It was Biden's second try for the White House. The first ended badly in 1988 when he was caught lifting lines from a speech by British Labor Party leader Neil Kinnock. 
In the decades since, he become a power in the Senate, presiding over confirmation proceedings for Supreme Court nominees as well as convening hearings to criticize President Bush's handling of the Iraq War. 
Biden voted to authorize the war, but long ago became one of the Senate's surest critics of the conflict. Ironically, perhaps, his son, Beau, attorney general of Delaware, is due to spend a tour of duty in Iraq beginning this fall with his National Guard unit. 
Obama worked to keep his choice secret, although he addressed the issue broadly during the day in an interview. 
"Obviously, the most important question is: Is this person ready to be president?" Obama told "The Early Show" on CBS. Second, he said, was: "Can this person help me govern? Are they going to be an effective partner in creating the kind of economic opportunity here at home and guiding us through some dangerous waters internationally?" 
And, he added: "I want somebody who is going to be able to challenge my thinking and not simply be a yes person when it comes to policymaking. 
___ Associated Press writers David Espo in Denver, Angela K. Brown in Waco, Texas, Glen Johnson in Boston, Randall Chase in Greenville, Del., Bob Lewis in Richmond, Va., John Hanna in Topeka, Kan., Scott Lindlaw in San Francisco and Jesse Holland in Washington contributed to this report. Pickler reported from Chicago.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080823/ap_on_el_pr/veepstakes


----------



## Guest

Biden - an arrogant, pompous windbag.

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed

From the wires:

*MCCAIN CAMPAIGN SLAMS BIDEN VP PICK...*
*AD...*

*BIDEN, NATIONAL SECURITY VETERAN...*

*HEADING FOR DENVER...*

*'I THINK I HAVE A MUCH HIGHER IQ THAN YOU DO'...*

*Fournier: Biden pick shows lack of confidence...*

*Democratic praise, GOP criticism...*










*DISS-OFF...*

*AP: Biden speaks -- and speaks -- his own mind...*


----------



## kttref

Delta784 said:


> Biden - an arrogant, pompous windbag.
> 
> Awesome!!!!!


And he's an f'n liar! Perfect choice!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

saweeet!


----------



## Guest

This also blows Obama's "Change We Can Believe In" slogan right out of the water, picking someone who is the ultimate Washington insider that's been in the Senate since I was 7 years old.

And, is my memory failing or wasn't Biden completely bald on top 15-20 years ago?


----------



## KozmoKramer

Oh yeah Bruce, he had the old plug procedure.
I wonder if he used his own hair for the transplant or stole em' from some other balding guy.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh yeah Bruce, he had the old plug procedure.
> I wonder if he used his own hair for the transplant or stole em' from some other balding guy.. :mrgreen:


Either way, he should ask for a refund. It looks like a bad combover.


----------



## mpd61

Joe Biden...

Hmmm, isn't he about 1% less anti-gun than Diane Feinstein?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Biden makes debut as Obama's running mate (AP) *



AP - Sen. Joe Biden of Delaware made his debut as Barack Obama's running mate, criticizing Republican John McCain as a captive to the "right wing of his party" who is insensitive to woes facing middle-class Americans.



Biden got Obama call during wife's root canal (AP) 

Clinton backers split over Biden as VP choice (AP) 

Biden's career provides grist for McCain's mill (AP) 

5 things the Biden pick says about Obama (Politico) 

Biden brings agile mind, loose lips to ticket (AP)


----------



## dcs2244

This is like having Howdy Doody and Bozo on the same ticket! I wonder if Clarabelle, Charlie McCarthy and Mortimer Snerd will be selected for the cabinet...or maybe the cabinet will be replaced by "the peanut gallery". 

Soros, you magnificent bastard!

DOODY/BOZO 08!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

And Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed

Speculation Swirls About Romney As McCain's Pick

_Former Governor Heads To Rhode Island To Campaign For Senator_

*BOSTON -- *Former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney will be among the Republican heavyweights on hand to provide media commentary about the Democratic National Convention.

NewsCenter 5's Janet Wu reported Monday that speculation continues to swirl that Romney will be Sen. John McCain's pick for the No. 2 spot on the Republican ticket.

Speculation Swirls About Romney As McCain's Pick

Romney heads to Denver Tuesday and then onto Nevada on Thursday, where his Utah ties could help McCain. While speculation is rampant that he is at the top of McCain's list, Romney isn't doing anything to jeopardize his chances.

"There is nothing on the VP front. I am going down to Rhode Island for a fundraiser for Sen. McCain," Romney said.

The slightest perception that he is courting the media would be a political death knell as McCain is set to announce his choice for vice president on Friday.

Romney's stock has risen considerably since last March when he endorsed McCain shortly after pulling out of the race. It had been a bitter primary fight between the two with Romney accusing McCain of being a Washington insider and launching scathing attacks on McCain's positions on the economy, immigration and tax cuts.

McCain accused Romney of pandering for votes. But since then, Romney has hit the campaign trail for McCain, helping to raise millions and campaigning in swing states, such as Michigan and Nevada -- where the election could be decided and where Romney is perceived to be strong.

Meanwhile, Jane Swift, an early McCain supporter already in Denver, also sidestepped the question but with an interesting twist.

"I hope John McCain will pick someone who will help him win, who will help him to campaign strong and hopefully who will help him to go after the women who I am meeting here in Denver, who are rightly disappointed that Sen. Obama did not pick Hilary Clinton," Swift said.

There is no love lost between Swift and Romney. She was acting governor when Romney entered the 2002 gubernatorial primary and knocked her out of the race.

Other candidates said to be at the top of McCain's list include former Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Ridge and Minnesota Gov. Tim Pawlenty.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/17292525/detail.html


----------



## pahapoika

Let Me Be The First To Say.......................


*OSAMA BIN LADEN*

*OBAMA AND BIDEN*

Is This Shit For Real ???????


----------



## kwflatbed

*"Who better than Biden? Just ask him.**"*

*







*

*As if the current crop of pirates don't take enough already.*

Dr. Jack Wheeler Regarding Obama

*Written by Dr. Jack Wheeler*

*The O-man, Barack Hussein Obama, is an eloquently tailored empty suit. No resume, no accomplishments, no experience, no original ideas, no understanding of how the economy works, no understanding of how the world works, no balls, nothing but abstract empty rhetoric devoid of real substance.*

*He has no real identity. He is half-white, which he rejects. The rest of him is mostly Arab, which he hides but is disclosed by his non-African Arabic surname and his Arabic first and middle names as a way to triply proclaim his Arabic parentage to people in Ken ya . Only a small part of him is African Black from his Luo grandmother, which he pretends he is exclusively.*

*What he isn't, not a genetic drop of, is 'African-American,' the descendant of enslaved Africans brought to America chained in slave ships. He hasn't a single ancestor who was a slave. Instead, his Arab ancestors were slave owners. Slave-trading was the main Arab business in East Africa for centuries until the British ended it.*

*Let that sink in: Obama is not the descendant of slaves, he is the descendant of slave owners. Thus he makes the perfect Liberal Messiah.*

*It's something Hillary doesn't understand - how some complete neophyte came out of the blue and stole the Dem nomination from her. Obamamania is beyond politics and reason. It is a true religious cult, whose adherents reject Christianity yet still believe in Original Sin, transferring it from the evil of being human to the evil of being white.*

*Thus Obama has become the white liberals' Christ, offering absolution from the Sin of Being White. There is no reason or logic behind it, no faults or flaws of his can diminish it, no arguments Hillary could make of any kind can be e ffective against it. The absurdity of Hypocrisy Clothed In Human Flesh being their Savior is all the more cause for liberals to worship him: Credo quia absurdum, I believe it because it is absurd.*

*Thank heavens that the voting majority of Americans remain Christian and are in no desperate need of a phony savior.*

*His candidacy is ridiculous and should not be taken seriously by any thinking American.*

*Think about IT!*

*Think you know who this man is? *
*This possible President of the United States! Read Below and *
*Ask yourselves, is this REALLY someone we can see as the *
*President of our great nation? *

*Below are a few lines from Obama's books; In his words!*

*From Dreams of My Father:*
'I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when i began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites.'

*From Dreams of My Father :*
'I found a solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity against my mother's race.'

*From Dreams of My Father:*
'There was something about him that made me wary, a little too sure of himself, maybe. And white.'

*From Dreams of My Father:*
'It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.'

*From Dreams of My Father:*
'I never emulate white men and brown men whose fates didn't speak to my own. It was into my father's image, the black man, son of Africa, that I'd packed all the attributes I sought in myself, the attributes of Martin and Malcolm, DuBois and Mandela.'

And FINALLY the Most Damming one of ALL of them!

*From Audacity of Hope:*
*'I will stand with the Muslims should the political **winds shift in an ugly direction.'*


----------



## kwflatbed

********* and Obama

*(Denver, Colorado) A self-proclaimed *******, Les Spencer, stated that he's "not worried about Obama taking away my guns" while holding a sign reading "******** for Obama."

Apparently, Mr. Spencer knows absolutely nothing about Obama (nor Biden for that matter). Obama and Biden are on record as vehemently supporting gun control and would fight each other for the lead in repealing the Second Amendment.

Either Mr. Spencer is overdosing on Kool-Aid or he's a political operative planted for the media's consumption. Take your pick.


----------



## Loyal

in my opinion, only a fool or a parasite would vote for a democ-rat. They are NO friend of police or law abiding people who opt to work for what they have. The parasites love them. Anyone else think that the democ rats should change their emblem from a donkey to a more fitting symbol...such as a tick, leach, tapeworm or other parasite ??


----------



## kwflatbed

2008 Pres. Campaign

*Barack Obama's 'flat line' in polls spells trouble*

By Hillary Chabot 

Barack Obama's divided and poorly timed convention has given him no boost in tracking polls...

71 Comments

Gallery

Poll

+ Lobbyist$ paid off for Joe Biden
+ Complete Democratic Convention Coverage
+ Deval Patrick concerned for Barack Obama's safety 
+ John Kerry has President Bush, John McCain in his sights
*More On:*


+ Barack Obama
+ John Mccain
+ Andy Smith


----------



## Inspector

NBC Reports Romney is off McCain's list. I can relax now. I wasn't going to vote if he was on the ticket and I had some doubts people whom I know assured me he was not really on the list. I was told they consider him dead in the water politically but it didn't look that way.


----------



## Guest

It's been announced the stubborn old fool McCain has picked Alaska Governor Sarah Palin for his running mate. Thank God the Republicans have locked up Alaska's 3 electoral votes! 

That's all she wrote, folks; let's all say it together;

*PRESIDENT BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA*


----------



## PaulKersey

Delta, I thought it was over too when I first heard the news. After listening to her speak, I think we're all set.
Not only is she a good speaker and full of energy, but...

Her son joined the army last 9/11 and is being deployed this 9/11. {She has a personal stake in war}
Her parents worked in the local school system.
Her husband is an Alaskan fisherman and runs a local union.
She has five kids.
They warned her that her last child would have Down syndrome, but she had him anyway. {Appealing to pro lifers} 
She started at the PTA, then Mayor, Governor etc.
In her words, she's just a hockey mom.
She's more like the average American than any of the others. Who else to better understand the problems that the middle and lower class face? She'll also get Clinton's votes.
She has more experience than Obama. At least she was in charge and ran something {Alaska}

We're all set.


----------



## Guest

PaulKersey said:


> Delta, I thought it was over too when I first heard the news. After listening to her speak, I think we're all set.
> Not only is she a good speaker and full of energy, but...
> 
> Her son joined the army last 9/11 and is being deployed this 9/11. {She has a personal stake in war}
> Her parents worked in the local school system.
> Her husband is an Alaskan fisherman and runs a local union.
> She has five kids.
> They warned her that her last child would have Down syndrome, but she had him anyway. {Appealing to pro lifers}
> She started at the PTA, then Mayor, Governor etc.
> In her words, she's just a hockey mom.
> She's more like the average American than any of the others. Who else to better understand the problems that the middle and lower class face? She'll also get Clinton's votes.
> She has more experience than Obama. At least she was in charge and ran something {Alaska}
> 
> We're all set.


But she doesn't represent change or hope!! 

I certainly hope you're right, and I'll enthusiastically admit I was wrong if it comes to be.


----------



## Johnny Law

I have to agree with PaulKersey. She is going to appeal to all the women who wanted to see Shrilary win the nomination, but felt slighted with Biden being on Nobama's ticket.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> I have to agree with PaulKersey. She is going to appeal to all the women who wanted to see Shrilary win the nomination, but felt slighted with Biden being on Nobama's ticket.


I don't think a pro-life NRA member is going to appeal to Hillary voters, no matter the gender.


----------



## Duff112

Delta784 said:


> I don't think a pro-life NRA member is going to appeal to Hillary voters, no matter the gender.


 I'll agree with you there Delta, but I bet she more than splits the women vote. Independent Women voters I bet she takes over 70%

And she not that bad on the eyes either.....


----------



## Guest

Only time will tell if this bold move was right or wrong. I have to admit I choked up a little when she talked about her son in then service. When she said she will care about the troops because her son is one of them. Not many of the people from Washington (on either side) have kids in the service. Although I bet his orders will change for security reasons, imagine if the vice presidents son was captured.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Who Is Sarah Palin?*

*Slideshow: Sarah Palin: A Closer Look *








Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin listens to a question during a press conference with victims of the Exxon Valdez oil spill at the National Press Club February 26, 2008 in Washington, DC. 
*Read: Romney's Statement On Palin*

JUNEAU, Alaska (WBZ) ― In just two short years, Sarah Palin moved from suburban hockey mom and small-town mayor to vice presidential contender.

The 44-year-old Republican, Alaska's first female governor, arrived at the Capitol in 2006 on an ethics reform platform after defeating two former governors in the primary and general elections.

On Friday she was ready to leap to the national stage as GOP presidential candidate John McCain's surprise choice for running mate, according to two senior campaign officials who spoke on condition of anonymity because the announcement was pending.

She already has a national reputation for bucking her party's establishment and Alaska's powerful oil industry back home.

With ethics the centerpiece of her campaign, Palin defeated incumbent Gov. Frank Murkowski, who served 22 years in the U.S. Senate before winning the governor's seat in 2002.

Her task didn't seem any easier in the general election, but she handily beat Tony Knowles, a popular Democrat who already served two terms as governor.

During her first year in office, Palin distanced herself from the powerful old guard of the state Republican Party, even calling on Sen. Ted Stevens to explain to Alaskans why federal authorities were investigating him.

Since then, their relationship has warmed, and they have appeared together at several events. Stevens even said lawmakers should follow Palin's lead in her efforts to get a natural gas pipeline built.

Stevens is scheduled to go on trial Sept. 22 in Washington, D.C., on charges he failed to disclose more than $250,000 in home renovations and gifts from executives at oil services contractor VECO Corp. He won the GOP primary on Tuesday with more than 60 percent of the vote. He's pleaded not guilty.

Palin also asked Alaska's congressional delegation to be more selective in seeking earmarks after what came to be known as the "Bridge to Nowhere" turned into a national embarrassment and a symbol of piggish pork-barrel spending.

She also successfully took on the oil industry, leading to a tax increase on oil company profits that now has the state's treasury swelling.

More recently, Palin has come under the *scrutiny of an investigation* by the Republican-controlled legislature. It's looking into the possibility that Palin ordered the dismissal of Alaska's public safety commissioner because he would not fire her former brother-in-law as a state trooper.

Typically seen walking the Capitol halls in black or red power suits while reading text messages on Blackberry screens in each hand, Palin made a recent appearance in Vogue, the fashion magazine.

And she oversees a state that's hardly shy about admiring her swept-back hair and celebrated smile. Bumper stickers and blogs have proclaimed Alaska and Palin: "Coldest State, Hottest Governor."

Palin describes herself as a "hockey mom" and an occasional commercial fisherwoman. She lives in Wasilla, a town of 6,500 about 30 miles north of Anchorage, with her husband, Todd, a blue-collar North Slope oil worker who competes in the Iron Dog, a 1,900-mile snowmobile race. He is part Yup'ik Eskimo.

Her previous political experience consisted of terms as Wasilla's mayor and councilwoman and a stint as head of the Alaska Oil and Gas Conservation Commission.

Palin's troubles with the GOP began when Murkowski named her chairwoman of the Alaska Oil and Gas Conservation Commission. There, Palin exposed current Alaska Republican Party Chairman Randy Ruedrich, who was also an AOGCC commissioner, for ethical violations.

In 2005, Palin co-filed an ethics complaint against Murkowski's longtime aide and then attorney general, Gregg Renkes, for having a financial interest in a company that stood to gain from an international trade deal he was helping craft.

The Palins have five children: Track, 19; Bristol 17; Willow 14; Piper, 7, and Trig, who was born in April with Down syndrome.

The Palins have said there was never any doubt they would have the child -- after learning in the fourth month of pregnancy that the boy had Down syndrome. Governor Palin said: "We've both been very vocal about being pro-life."

Track enlisted in the Army in 2007 on the sixth anniversary of the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks, and has been assigned to Fort Wainwright in Fairbanks.

Palin was born Feb. 11, 1964, in Idaho, but her parents moved to Alaska shortly after her birth to teach. She received a bachelor of science degree in communications-journalism from the University of Idaho in 1987.

http://wbztv.com/politics/sarah.palin.mcain.2.806062.html


----------



## NewEngland2007

I was a little WTF at first, but the more I hear, the more I like.


----------



## kttref

She would have been the only reason I voted McCain....I've liked her for quite some time. That ticket officially gets my vote.








by the way:
2nd place Miss Alaska 1984


----------



## 7costanza

Are you serious...I see this election as a lesser of two evils..and Obama is most definatley the more evil...I dont care if McCain picked Grasshopper as his running mate I still would have voted for him.

  Together We Can...


----------



## kttref

Ok...so I'm actually just voting Palin. 

Hell I was gonna sick Rep/Dem's altogether and vote Constitution Party if he didn't pick her!

Personally, I think Palin/McCain would be a better ticket...but what do I know (and no it's not because she's a chick...it's because she's super conservative yet still has great family values!)...although she may have screwed over a trooper...gotta look into that a bit more.


----------



## 7costanza

Your skirting ( no pun intended ) the real issue...and thats the Historical part of this election. The 1st MILF in the White House....

 This should be the new Slogan...


----------



## 7costanza

A little beat up , are you kidding 5 kids, a commercial fisherwoman, hockey mom, sports reporter and 2nd place in Miss Alaska., there were only 3 women in the competition ..who took first a 30lb King Salmon...


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Yup, like I said, a little beat up. :mrgreen:


I'd be happy if I looked that good being the _father_ of 5 kids, never mind the mother!


----------



## KozmoKramer

*In the words of my idol Ralph Kramden;
HUMANA, HUMANA, F'ING HUMANA!*








* I can live with this.... 24 years later not withstanding. You know me, I like em with a little tread wear...*

* VA VA VOOM!!! Bring it onnnnnnnnn!!*


----------



## irish937

First thought.......she's no one from the inner circle. In her short history, she has a clear record of tipping shit upside down AND....MOST IMPORTANT...She's of her word. I haven't reasearched her in depth. but I really like her ATTITUDE. Maybe she won't forget where she comes from. I find myself drawn to her. Even though I'm not a McCain guy. I love a no bullshit story of someone who makes it and actually fights for the middle class. We shall see


----------



## Inspector

There is a tremendous amount of controversy about here n Alaska...with the so-called "TROOPERGATE" scandal in full swing. It has been front page news in Alaska for quite sometime and right now it is expected there is enough dirt there to cloud the ticket nationally. Here is a recent clip on the situation. From what I'm hearing the McCain people didn't expect this to get as big is it may become. They were hoping McCain could draw votes from the upset female camp with this step. Maybe this has some merit but then again Palin comes with baggage which could really hurt the ticket.


----------



## Guest

You seem to be all excited about this woman because she is a looker and "has turned shit upside down." Where has she actually down that, in the town of 9,000 people she served as Mayor? Or during the 18 months she has been the Governor of one of the smallest states in the country? Oh, I forgot she has also competed in several beauty contests.
Does anyone know the GNP of Alaska or how complex the state government is?
This woman makes Dan Quayle look like Thomas Jefferson. 

During a recent CNBC interview with Conservative host Larry Kudlow, (who worked in the White House for Both Reagan and George HW Bush), she said she didn't know what the Vice President did on a day-to-day basis?

This is the most important decision the 72-year-old presumptive Republican nominee, who has had 4 serious bouts with cancer, has made, and he picks a woman he only met once before he asked her to join the ticket? Oh yea, you McCain people are all set. 

I know all those pro-life conservative woman who backed Hillary Clinton are now on board with McCain. 

Two weeks from now know one is going to care about who the VP candidates are until the debates when Joe Bidden will show her up for the amateur she is. And John McCain's judgment will once again be called into question.

Who can we expect him to name to the Supreme Court, Jude Marilyn Milan from the Peoples Court? She is a looker as well.


----------



## Guest

Well, that settles that.

If Governor Palin elicits that type of shrill hysteria from masscopguy, she's officially okay in my book;


----------



## Guest

You seem to be all excited about this woman because she is a looker and "has turned shit upside down." Where has she actually down that, in the town of 9,000 people she served as Mayor? Or during the 18 months she has been the Governor of one of the smallest states in the country? Oh, I forgot she has also competed in several beauty contests.
Does anyone know the GNP of Alaska or how complex the state government is?
This woman makes Dan Quayle look like Thomas Jefferson 

During a recent CNBC interview with Conservative show host Larry Kudlow, (who worked in the White House for Both Reagan and George HW Bush), she said she didn't know what the Vice President did on a day-to-day basis?

This is the most important decision the 72-year-old presumptive Republican nominee, who has had 4 serious bouts with cancer, has made, and he picks a woman he only met once before he asked her to join the ticket? Oh yea, you McCain people are all set. 
I know all those pro-life conservative woman who backed Hillary Clinton are now on board with McCain. 

Two weeks from most people are going to care less about who the VP candidates are until the VP debate when Joe Bidden will show her up for the amateur she is. And John McCain's judgment will once again be called into question.

Who can we expect him to name to the Supreme Court, Jude Marilyn Milan from the Peoples Court? She is a looker as well.


----------



## Johnny Law

Can you stop double posting your tripe, massdoucheguy? Once is enough, believe me.


----------



## SinePari

The choice to have Palin as VP is as calculated as a campaign could get. HOWEVER, if and when someone is nominated for a national executive position, it's not good when the first word out of your mouth is "WHO?" I thought that would be in politics 101: name recognition.

So in my humble opinion, McCain just gave up. There goes the experience in executive management and foreign policy argument in exchange for hopes of getting votes from soccer moms and Clinton's people...so they think.


----------



## PaulKersey

_


masscopguy said:



Or during the 18 months she has been the Governor of one of the smallest states in the country?./quote]

Click to expand...

_


masscopguy said:


> Actually, it's the largest state in the country.
> 
> She has personal values and can't be bought. She's not rich, spoiled, or corrupt like the rest of them. In politics, I'll take character over experience.
> 
> If firing, and trying to fire a state employee is the biggest thing Obama can find against her, then good luck. It pales in comparison to the dirt on the democrats.
> 
> Maybe there's more to it as well. Was the trooper a drunk, a junkie, corrupt, etc.? She was in the position to know his true colors. Maybe there's more to it than just being a scorn sister in-law.
> 
> I watched her speak. She has nothing to worry about in a debate.
> 
> The libs are so upset, it's obvious it was a great choice. Pure genius by John McCain.
> 
> 
> 
> PaulKersey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there's more to it than just being a scorn sister in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't edit my post. Should be scorned.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Well, that settles that.
> 
> If Governor Palin elicits that type of shrill hysteria from masscopguy, she's officially okay in my book;
> 
> What you call "shrill hysteria" is actually well thought out political analysis that comes from years of working in and covering political campaigns. But, I would expect someone with your limited universe to recognize that.
> Someday, I would be happy to educate you on the inner working of political campaigns and you can tell me about how you effect a proper MV stop after someone has rolled through a stop sign on Hancock Street.
> 
> And Mister Johnny Law, I am so sorry I double posted, please forgive me, the computer at work is a little slow today and I hit the mouse twice. You do know if you see a double post you can skip past it. You are not required to read it twice. And attacking me with sophomoric names doesn't help your feeble attempt to discredit me.


----------



## kwflatbed

As usual masscopguy in the true fashion of the liberal press opens his mouth and says nothing intelligent


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> As usual masscopguy in the true fashion of the liberal press opens his mouth and says nothing intelligent


I knew it wouldn't be long before you chimed in. Talk about adding nothing to the conversation.


----------



## 7costanza

and now we are going to go to this late breaking story from Masscopguy....



hey MCG go fuck yourself.......


----------



## Guest

"The republican is the only form of government which is not eternally at open or secret war with the rights of mankind." ??????​ 
I was going to ask you if you came up with this gem on your own but after going back and reading some of your other posts, I don't have to ask that question.

Republican is not a form of government. Do you mean Republic? A Republican is a member of the Republican party. You may want to think about changing your quote.
​


----------



## 7costanza

Im sorry but if you have a problem with my quote you can take it up with the man I borrowed it from The third President of The United States....But you being a reported already knew this.


*August 30, 2008

*​*From the Journals of 
Lewis and Clark


PODCAST*
*Directory* *Search the Trail*
*Featured 
Jefferson Monuments, Memorials*

Jefferson Memorial, Washington DC.

Jefferson National Memorial, Museum of Westward Expansion, St. Louis, Missouri

Thomas Jefferson 
St. Louis, Missouri
**
Louisiana Purchase Commemorative Statue
Jefferson City, Missouri

Thomas Jefferson Commemorative Statue
Jefferson City, Missouri

Mount Rushmore
Keystone, South Dakota







*THOMAS JEFFERSON &
LOUISIANA PURCHASE (You are here)*
*Thomas Jefferson was the third President of the 
United States.

Jefferson's Vision *
Jefferson's unquenchable thirst for knowledge
Thomas Jefferson Papers 

*Born
April 13, 1743
Shadwell, Virginia**Died
July 4, 1826
Charlottesville, Virginia*
Westward Journey 
Nickel Series ​









Whether you're in high school, college, or already enlisted in the Army, you can start your journey to becoming an Officer right now >> *Army ROTC *​​
1797 - 1801- Jefferson served as Vice President ​
1800- The National government moved from Philadelphia (after 10 years) to the new Federal City on the Banks of the Potomac. The exact site of the new Federal City was to be selected by Washington himself, and it was later named in his honor. 

​
1801- Thomas Jefferson became the 3rd President of the United States (he was 58 years old). 
​
1801- United States census confirmed over 5 million people living east of the Mississippi 
​
1801- Rumors began to circulate in New Orleans that Spain had secretly transferred Louisiana to France. ​
1801- The process of designing *Jefferson's Peace Medals* is undertaken by the US Mint​
1802- Rumors of 1801 were confirmed
​
Spring of 1802- President Jefferson sent a dispatch to the American minister in France, Robert R. Livingston to negotiate the purchase of New Orleans. ​
 January 18, 1803- President Thomas Jefferson launched the Lewis and Clark Expedition with a confidential letter to the Congress of the United States of America, "The river Missouri, & the Indians inhabiting it, are not as well known as is rendered desireable by their connection&#8230;with us&#8230;An intelligent officer with ten or twelve chosen men&#8230;might explore the whole&#8230;to the Western Ocean" 
​
1803- President Jefferson appointed James Monroe to assist Livingston in the negotiations. Upon arriving Monroe learned that Napoleon had offered to sell the entire Louisiana territory to the United States. 
​
April 1803- The* treaty transferring Louisiana *to the United States was signed. ​
June 1803 -*President Thomas Jefferson's letter to Meriwether Lewis* 
​
1804 - President Jefferson re-elected as President
​
Spring 1809- Jefferson returns to his Virginia home (Monticello).
​
1819 - Jefferson persuaded the state legislature to charter the University of Virginia. Jefferson designed the schools main buildings and helped shape its curriculum and choose faculty. 
Jefferson's accomplishments: Writer of the Declaration of Independence, naturalist, meteorologist, paleontologist, architect, musician (violin), botanist, Native American collector & purchased the Louisiana Territory. 
​


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> Someday, I would be happy to educate you on the inner working of political campaigns and you can tell me about how you effect a proper MV stop after someone has rolled through a stop sign on Hancock Street.


After that, perhaps I can give you some grammar and spelling lessons.

I actually expected nothing less from someone who pretended to be a cop for so long, until being exposed as yet another liberal member of the media. If you truly think police work is all about writing tickets for going through a stop sign, then nothing I or anyone else on this site can say is going to penetrate your breathtaking arrogance and ignorance.

I don't go on websites designed for news reporters and tell you how to twist people's words and print them completely out of context, so leave the opinions of police work to those of us who actually do it.


----------



## Guest

Sorry i wasn't working the day The Federalist papers were released.


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> Sorry i wasn't working the day The Federalist papers were released.


OH!!!!

I lay mortally wounded by your rapier wit!!


----------



## Guest

Dear Mr. Tait,

1. I never pretended to be a police officer. As I have told you several times before, I have worked as a sworn police officer on and off since 1990. 

2. I know you have an ax to grind becasue the Patriot Ledger didn't jump on your band wagon ( As far as I know they did publish your letters and asked you for comment for every story they wrote about your campaign against your former Chief)

3. I was never exposed as a reporter. I posted weeks ago that I currently work during the week in managemnet at a local TV and Radio outlet and have a part time on air position on the a news service.

3. I am not a writer. The days when I have to write my own copy are long gone. Even though 90% of my broadcast is written for me, I don't have the time or desire to edit everything I post on this site while I am work.

4. I am very happy that you are impressed with your command of the English language. Your public speaking skills are another matter.

5. Last time I checked, this was an open public forum. I will continue to visit and post on this site for as long as I desire. If you have a problem with that please start your own site and restrict entry to your friends.

6. As I have said before you can certainly dish it out but you really get your back up when someone takes you on.

7. As for your remark about my belief that police work just being about writing tickets, I am going to let that one pass with out comment.


----------



## kwflatbed

masscopguy I think it is time that MassCops and you part ways for good,
you are done insulting long standing members a nd playing something that you are not.
Have fun printing an article in your rag how you were banned by me.


----------



## 7costanza

Delta I think he was referring to me..



> Sorry i wasn't working the day The Federalist papers were released.
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> He was insulting my quote....I then informed him that my quote comes from our third President and posted some info to remind him of who Thomas Jefferson was...thats why he said that...any reporter, or 6 yr old with google could have done some homework and figure out where I got it....
Click to expand...


----------



## kwflatbed

Now that that is over with, who is buying the beer ??


----------



## Barbrady

Masscubguy, It was fun while it lasted..buh..bye.:t:


----------



## Andy0921

Was he banned again?


----------



## Guest

Good riddance to masscrapguy.


----------



## NewEngland2007

He was only back for about an hour! Thanks Harry!


----------



## Johnny Law

masscopguy said:


> 6. As I have said before you can certainly dish it out but you really get your back up when someone takes you on.


Yup, just like out on the street we can count on each other for back up, here or anywhere.

Please go back to poking random male balloon knots at your TV station or at some rest stop and never come back.


----------



## Guest

masscopguy said:


> 5. Last time I checked, this was an open public forum. I will continue to visit and post on this site for as long as I desire. If you have a problem with that please start your own site and restrict entry to your friends.


Considering you're now banned (again), I'd say that's not quite accurate, wouldn't you?

And considering this is a *private* message board, the owners, admins, and mods can ban whomever they like and there's not a damn thing you can do about it, although it would high entertainment indeed to see you try.

Feel free to respond.......oh wait, you can't.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Damn I miss all the fun. 

I was going to suggest he do a story on the nuclear security. Perhaps he could do some research late some night and test the security response. Maybe climb over a few fences with a red gun or something.


----------



## Guest

Dragging this kicking & screaming back on-topic;

I received the following in an e-mail today, I have no idea of the veracity of it (I'm too tired to check the reference sources right now), but if true it's a pretty stark divider between the two candidates;

*2008 PRESIDENTIAL CANDIDATE COMPARISON TALKING POINTS*​


*ISSUE*

*JOHN McCAIN* 



*BARACK OBAMA* 



Favors new drilling offshore US 



Yes 



No 



Will appoint judges who interpret the law not make it 



Yes 



No 




Served in the US Armed Forces 



Yes 



No 



Amount of time served in the US Senate 



22 YEARS 



173 DAYS 



Will institute a socialized national health care plan 



No 



Yes 



Supports abortion throughout the pregnancy 



No 



Yes 



Would pull troops out of Iraq immediately 



No 



Yes 



Supports gun ownership rights 



Yes 



No 



Supports homosexual marriage 



No 



Yes 



Proposed programs will mean a huge tax increase 



No 



Yes 



Voted against making English the official language 



No 



Yes 



Voted to give Social Security benefits to illegals 



No 



Yes 



*CAPITAL GAINS TAX* 



MCCAIN 

0% on home sales up to $500,000 per home (couples). McCain does not propose any change in existing home sales income tax. 

OBAMA 

28% on profit from ALL home sales. (_How does this affect you?_ If you sell your home and make a profit, you will pay 28% of your gain on taxes. If you are heading toward retirement and would like to down-size your home or move into a retirement community, 28% of the money you make from your home will go to taxes. This proposal will adversely affect the elderly who are counting on the income from their homes as part of their retirement income.) 

*DIVIDEND TAX* 



MCCAIN 

15% (no change) 



OBAMA 



39.6% - _(How will this affect you?_ If you have any money invested in stock market, IRA, mutual funds, college funds, life insurance, retirement accounts, or anything that pays or reinvests dividends, you will now be paying nearly 40% of the money earned on taxes if Obama becomes president. The experts predict that 'Higher tax rates on dividends and capital gains would crash the stock market, yet do absolutely nothing to cut the deficit.') 



*INCOME TAX* 



MCCAIN 

(no changes) 

Single making 30K - tax $4,500
Single making 50K - tax $12,500
Single making 75K - tax $18,750
Married making 60K- tax $9,000
Married making 75K - tax $18,750
Married making 125K - tax $31,250 

OBAMA (reversion to pre-Bush tax cuts) 

Single making 30K - tax $8,400
Single making 50K - tax $14,000
Single making 75K - tax $23,250
Married making 60K - tax $16,800
Married making 75K - tax $21,000
Married making 125K - tax $38,750
Under Obama, your taxes could almost double! 

*INHERITANCE TAX* 



MCCAIN 

- 0% (No change, Bush repealed this tax) 



OBAMA 

Restore the inheritance tax 

Many families have lost businesses, farms, ranches, and homes that have been in their families for generations because they could not afford the inheritance tax. Those willing their assets to loved ones will only lose them to these taxes. 



*NEW TAXES PROPOSED BY OBAMA* 



New government taxes proposed on homes that are more than 2400 square feet. New gasoline taxes (as if gas weren't high enough already) New taxes on natural resources consumption (heating gas, water, electricity) New taxes on retirement accounts, and last but not least....New taxes to pay for socialized medicine so we can receive the same level of medical care as other third-world countries!!! 










*You can verify the above at the following web sites*: 


http://money.cnn.com/news/specials/election/2008/index.html 

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/issues/issues.taxes.htmlhttp://elections.foxnews.com/?s=proposed+taxes 

http://bulletin.aarp.org/yourworld/politics/articles/mccain_obama_offer_different_visions_on_taxes.htmlhttp://blog.washingtonpost.com/fact-checker/candidates/barack_obama/  
http://blog.washingtonpost.com/fact-checker/candidates/john_mccain/

Well, the edit feature isn't working & the formatting got all screwed up, but you should be able to figure it out. inch:


----------



## Barbrady

I thought both said NO to English as the official language but I don't know.


----------



## kwflatbed

Cop groups break rank, back John McCain

*By Katy Jordan
*Sunday, August 31, 2008

Three local law-enforcement unions that have endorsed Republican Sen. John McCain plan to work this fall to help the candidate they believe would be "the anti-terrorist president."
"We picture McCain as more of a law-enforcement candidate," said the MBTA Superior Officers Association president Anne McCall, who voted for the endorsement as an executive board member.
"McCain is the anti-terrorist president. Mass transit are targets and we have to have the support of the federal government," echoed Lt. Sal Venturelli of the MBTA Police Patrolmen's Association. "Negotiation is not a solution with us," said Venturelli, adding, "I would expect to see less funding for anti-terrorist efforts" with Obama as president.
Venturelli also serves as a member to the Board of Directors of the Massachusetts Association of Italian-American Police Officers. Both organizations endorsed McCain, bucking the trend of the majority of Bay State unions going pro-Obama.
"We're going to support (McCain's) campaign on Public Safety Day," Venturelli said.
"I am honored to have their support," McCain said in a statement to the groups.
The three unions, which are affiliated with the Massachusetts AFL-CIO, have not been contacted by the umbrella labor organization, which endorsed Obama.
"I believe what we did was right," Venturelli said. "The menace is present; it's there."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/national/politics/2008/view.bg?articleid=1116065


----------



## SinePari

masscopguy said:


> As for your remark about my belief that police work just being about writing tickets, I am going to let that one pass with out comment.


It seemed pretty condescending to the rest of us who don't know you, you know, being a POLICE website and all. Apparently you were attempting to say that working in a political campaign is more important than what you perceive as petty traffic enforcement.

Campaign workers could be speech writers, people vetting candidates, or more likely, someone like you who stands on a corner with a sign or makes cold calls to people looking for donations. Filled with delusions that your candidate will remember you for your hard work and appoint you to a cabinet level position.

Make sure you go S-T-O-P at Hancock St before you proceed!


----------



## screamineagle

Masscockguy is finally gone? goddam Harry Your drinks are on me!!


----------



## Barbrady

Ding dong the dink is dead is dead. Which old dink? The wicked dink. Ding dong the wicked dink is dead. Its a celebration..btches.


----------



## 7costanza

Ill bet hes reading every post and propably already created a new name and will start posting within the next few days....or as soon as he comes back from demonstrating at the Republican Convention.


----------



## DJM1968

Re: Palin's Troopergate scandal, I ran across this:

http://www.floppingaces.net/2008/08...ating-msm-distortions-to-the-truth/#more-7482


----------



## Crvtte65

*Re: I get a letter in the mail and...*



Delta784 said:


> "Business Reply" envelopes cause the issuing organization to pay the freight for whatever is enclosed, so make the effort worthwhile to the campaign.
> 
> Get a large, sturdy box from the local liquor store (they give them away free), reinforce the seams with duct/packing tape, tape the "Business Reply" envelope on the front with clear tape, then put in some items you think the Obama campaign can use;
> 
> 1. Bags of wet sand - You never know when a hurricane is going to strike, and campaign HQ needs to be shored-up with sandbags. By shipping them wet, it will show Obama they can be trusted to not give way when they get soaked with rain.
> 
> 2. Large rocks you find laying around your yard - These can reinforce the sandbags.
> 
> 3. Stacks of old newspapers you haven't gotten around to recycling yet - It will make the "green" Obama people feel good to add these to the campaign's recycling bins. Good for a photo op. Feel free to wet these also, as they compress easier when wet.
> 
> 4. Old computer monitors - The greenie Obama people will know how to properly dispose of these, so you're doing the environment a favor by sending them to people with the proper knowledge, rather than tossing them in a dumpster.
> 
> 5. All the other junk mail you've received that week - You never know if Barack is interested in SBLI or the campaign workers can use a coupon for a free small appetizer with a $30 or more purchase of Chinese food.
> 
> As I said, be creative; you're only limited by your imagination.


In the 80's my dad used a cinder block wrapped up and taped the envelope to the paper after the company was flooding him with junk. Needless to say he never got anything from them again.



7costanza said:


> Ill bet hes reading every post and propably already created a new name and will start posting within the next few days....or as soon as he comes back from demonstrating at the Republican Convention.


He already did and was banned again


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> I love how all the newies are bashing McCain's VP choice for being a Gov for only a year and a half. While Obama has been a Senator for how long.........


Obama worked only 143 days in the Senate before deciding that he deserved to be President.


----------



## CJIS

*McCain Buckles to Far Right... Wanted to Pick Lieberman*

_nytimes.com -_ For weeks, advisers close to the campaign said, McCain had wanted to name as his running mate his good friend Senator Joe Lieberman. But by the end of last weekend, the outrage from Christian conservatives over the possibility that McCain would fill out the Republican ticket with Lieberman had become too intense to be ignored.


----------



## kwflatbed

Palin Says Her Teen Daughter Is Pregnant








Sarah Palin with her daughter Bristol during an event at Consol Energy Park August 30 in Washington, Pennsylvania.

_By Liz Sidoti, Associated Press Writer_

ST. PAUL, Minn (AP) ― John McCain's running mate Sarah Palin said Monday that her 17-year-old unmarried daughter is five months pregnant, an announcement campaign aides said was aimed at rebutting Internet rumors that Palin's youngest son, born in April, was actually her daughter's.

A *statement* released by the campaign said that Bristol Palin will keep her baby and marry the child's father. Bristol Palin's baby is due in late December.

"Our beautiful daughter Bristol came to us with news that as parents we knew would make her grow up faster than we had ever planned. We're proud of Bristol's decision to have her baby and even prouder to become grandparents," Sarah and Todd Palin said in the brief statement.

The disclosure of the pregnancy came on the opening day of the Republican National Convention, scaled back because of Hurricane Gustav, and three days after McCain named Palin as his running mate.

Other news was likely to overshadow the disclosure.

"Bristol and the young man she will marry are going to realize very quickly the difficulties of raising a child, which is why they will have the love and support of our entire family," they added. The father was identified in the statement as Levi, but the campaign said it was not disclosing his last name or age.

Sarah Palin's fifth child, a son named Trig, was born in April with Down syndrome. Internet bloggers have been suggesting that the child was actually born to Bristol Palin but that her mother, the 44-year-old Alaska governor, claimed to be the mother.

Palin spokesman Bill McAllister emphatically denied those rumors, and McCain adviser Mark Salter said the campaign announced the daughter's pregnancy to rebut them.

"Senator McCain's view is this is a private family matter. As parents, (the Palins) love their daughter unconditionally and are going to support their daughter," said McCain spokesman Steve Schmidt.

"Life happens," he said.

"An American family," added Salter.

The advisers said Palin told them about the pregnancy during lengthy discussions about her background. At several points during the discussions, McCain's team warned Palin that the scrutiny into her private life would be intense and that there was nothing she could do to prepare for it.

Prominent religious conservatives, many of whom have been lukewarm toward McCain's candidacy, predicted that Palin's daughter's pregnancy would not diminish conservative Christian enthusiasm over the vice presidential hopeful.

"I think it's a very private matter," said Roberta Combs, president of the Christian Coalition of America. "It's a matter that should stay in the family and they have to work through it together. My prayers go out to them."

Added Combs: "We're excited about the governor and think she's going to do well."

Mathew Staver, dean of Liberty University School of Law, said: "We're all sinners."

"We all make mistakes. Certainly, the ideal is not to get pregnant out of wedlock. But she made the right decision after her mistake," he said.

Staver also criticized anyone who would seek to make it a negative campaign issue: "It's absolutely shameful to put her child in the spotlight. She's not running for office. When someone can't face issues, they try to tear down a family."

http://wbztv.com/politics/sarah.palin.daughter.2.807598.html


----------



## CJIS

kwflatbed said:


> ST. PAUL, Minn (AP) ― John McCain's running mate Sarah Palin said Monday that her 17-year-old unmarried daughter is five months pregnant,


That still will/does not look good to a lot of people.


----------



## kttref

No it doesn't look good...but it makes Sarah Palin again on a new level of "normalness"...I'm so impressed she's able to put a good light on this and not flip the f out like I probably would.


----------



## TopCop24

Is it just me or does Palin look like the porn star Mrs. Deauxma??


----------



## kttref

...It's just you.


----------



## Andy0921

I think she does.


----------



## screamineagle

+1


----------



## 7costanza

Im conflicted because half of me hopes they dont dig up much dirt on her...and the other half is praying they discover a sex tape....


----------



## Guest

CJIS said:


> That still will/does not look good to a lot of people.


If stupid decisions by your children were a crime, both my parents would have died in prison.


----------



## 7costanza

and Masscopguys parents would have been fed to the lions.


----------



## sgthoskins

Delta784 said:


> If stupid decisions by your children were a crime, both my parents would have died in prison.


+1 I don't think it's going to adversely effect votes. 67% said it was a non-issue on the liberal website cnn.com this morning.

I think a lot of undecideds will be able to finally relate to someone who is running for office. She is not a career Washington politician, she has strong convictions, she doesn't put up with regular partisan bullshit, and he balances out McCain's socialist side.

The good news is in the Hillary Clinton forum there are a lot of former dem/Clinton voters who are now voting for McCain. I was actually surprised how many like Palin. Should be an interesting two months.


----------



## kttref

sgthoskins said:


> I was actually surprised how many like Palin. Should be an interesting two months.


I'm not. Just shows how stupid females are (...I know - but I'm one of the smart ones). God forbid people voted on issues - instead this whole damn race is coming down to race and sex! It's such crap that it annoys the hell out of me.

Oh and the "youth vote"....I'm convinced you shouldn't be allowed to vote until you've held a FULL TIME job for at least 2 years.

Vote issues people - NO other reason.


----------



## sgthoskins

kttref said:


> I'm not. Just shows how stupid females are (...I know - but I'm one of the smart ones). God forbid people voted on issues - instead this whole damn race is coming down to race and sex! It's such crap that it annoys the hell out of me.
> 
> Oh and the "youth vote"....I'm convinced you shouldn't be allowed to vote until you've held a FULL TIME job for at least 2 years.
> 
> Vote issues people - NO other reason.


Was it Churchill that once said "The biggest argument against democracy is a five minute conversation with the average voter." 

Sad but true. A VP at my company told a co-worker the other day that *Republicans* are the ones behind all the political correctness in the country. 

Just goes to show you where the average voter stands in regards to the issues.


----------



## Andy0921

People are fucking stupid, Sgthoskins; that's why.


----------



## Guest

I almost broke my TV this morning while making the mistake of stopping on the 'Today' show. I thought they couldn't top Couric's bitchiness, but Viera found a way. 30 minutes of coverage on whether or not Palin's daughter is fair game for the media.... WTF? If she isn't fair game, then stop running non-stop (and aggressive to boot) coverage of the issue... Then you cut to a softball that the media tossed to Obaba? "Mr. Obabma, what do you think of the coverage of Sarah Palin's daughter?" 
Obama: "Well, I think family should be off limits". No shit sherlock. Here is some breaking news: Obama is also against the kicking of dogs and punching of babies... Is that going to be news too? 

You can tell that Liberals are ALL fired up over this. This VP selection took the wind out of their convention. I love it. Too bad they have been doing everything possible to make a story out of nothing on this. 

On a side note, I really like McCain's campaign spokesperson. Classy, and made Viera look like a clown.


----------



## sgthoskins

5-0 said:


> Obama: "Well, I think family should be off limits". No shit sherlock. Here is some breaking news: Obama is also against the kicking of dogs and punching of babies... Is that going to be news too?


:L:


----------



## kwflatbed

*Video - Jedi Master Obama*

Obama is using Jedi mind tricks.






As with all parody, there must be a nugget of truth. This vid is aptly nuggeted.


----------



## 7costanza

I didnt get to see any of the RNC last night anyone have any thoughts on how it went.


----------



## bleeps

I thought Fred Thompson's speech was pretty awesome, I heard most of it on the radio on my way into work.


----------



## 7costanza

I read a little online but its not the same as watching it or I guess listening to it..you really cant get a good feel reading some liberal asswipes version of the speeches. Im off tonight so I will try to catch up, but knowing the media they will have reruns of the DNC on. I dont usually get this anxious or excited about politics, but Im nervous about this election...


----------



## sgthoskins

7costanza said:


> I didnt get to see any of the RNC last night anyone have any thoughts on how it went.


I stayed in a hotel last night working late so my only option was watching it on CNN. Thompson's speech was great. I liked how he told the story of John being taken Prisoner and how badly he was tortured. How he was offered early release and he refused to leave the other soldiers behind and was told his treatment would be worse. He was barely 100 pounds when he was finally released. It is amazing he was able to take the torture for 5 years and not give out any intel to the enemy. Quite a remarkable story.

Fred basically spelled out what John has done since he was 17 years old. Almost 60 years of serving his country admirably. I don't see eye to eye with a lot of what McCain does. I think his thoughts on immigration are horribly wrong. However with that being said I have the utmost respect for McCain and I feel somewhat comfortable that he is going to do what "He" feels is right when making a command decision and not what will swoon over the voters. I can live with that. Well as long as he doesn't call for more gun control. 

Liberman's had a difficult job in following up Fred Thompson. I don't think Liberman is as good of a speaker as Fred but he did have a good message to those not so left Dems and undecideds that McCain works for what is right and not strictly down party lines.

It was entertaining for the most part and refreshing to see such a good collection of conservatives in one place. There is quite a contrast between the attendees of the DNC and RNC. And as far as the protesters that appeared at each, well it doesn't take a rocket scientist to tell which party acts like civilized Americans and which one doesn't.

See for yourself.

http://www.startribune.com/gallerie...3E77K_3c::D3aDhUec7PaP3E77K_0c::D3aDhUiacyKUU

Quite sad if you ask me. The sad this is each of those f-ing losers vote counts just as much as mine. 

Do yourself a favor and make sure you guys catch Palin's speech tonight, it will again be a breath of fresh air.

I hope you all have a great morning.


----------



## kwflatbed

Palin prepares to introduce herself to the nation

By ANDREW TAYLOR, Associated Press Writer

ST. PAUL, Minn. - Buffeted by revelations both political and personal, Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin prepared Wednesday to speak to GOP delegates and other Americans wanting to know more about the person John McCain picked for his running mate. 
Palin's experience - she has been mayor of tiny Wasilla, Alaska, and has served as the state's governor for less than two years - and her commitment to resisting politics-as-usual government have been questioned since McCain chose her last week. The process that led to her selection has been criticized as hasty because McCain had met her just once before he offered her the job.
Palin also is the subject of an ethics investigation involving the firing of the state's public safety commissioner after he wouldn't dismiss her former brother-in-law, a state trooper. Her efforts as mayor to gain millions of dollars in federal funding through the so-called "earmark" process appeared to be at odds with the McCain message of fiscal reform.
Her personal life became a topic of discussion after Palin revealed that her 17-year-old unmarried daughter was pregnant. Yet her candidacy has excited Republicans at the convention and across the country, in part because she has earned a reputation for taking on entrenched interests in Alaska and is staunchly pro-gun and anti-abortion.
"Give her a chance to make her first speech, give her a chance to do her first interview," said former New York Mayor Rudy Giuliani, the convention's keynote speaker.
"Of course it's going to be high stakes," Giuliani said in an interview Wednesday with "Good Morning America" on ABC. "The media is ready to pounce on any mistake. ... She looks to me like she's got tremendous confidence, got tremendous ability as a speaker."
Palin walked onto the spare stage at the Xcel Center about 7:20 a.m. EDT for a run-through and spent about 10 minutes looking onto the nearly empty arena and discussing where she would stand at the lectern and where she would look during her prime-time speech. Joining Palin were McCain campaign manager Rick Davis and senior adviser Nicolle Wallace.
The disclosure Monday that Palin's daughter Bristol is five months pregnant - and a continuing drip of potentially embarrassing details - knocked the convention off message before a rousing program Tuesday night.
Speakers extolled McCain as a war hero and maverick senator while blasting Democrat Barack Obama as an untested liberal. The 47-year-old Illinois senator is seeking to become the first black president.
"Democrats present a history-making nominee for president. History-making in that he is the most liberal, most inexperienced nominee ever to run for president," former Tennessee Sen. Fred Thompson said as delegates roared with delight.
Palin, who has been in St. Paul since Sunday but out of sight, has a chance Wednesday to speak above the media din and present herself directly to voters as a strong-willed reformer and a solid conservative with appeal to women, including supporters of failed Democratic candidate Hillary Rodham Clinton.
The convention returned, mostly, to normal Tuesday after its opening session was cut short as Hurricane Gustav bore down on the Gulf Coast. With damage from Gustav relatively light, the political speeches began, with President Bush calling McCain "ready to lead this nation."
Thompson, a longtime ally of McCain whose own campaign for the White House flamed out early this year, tossed chunk after chunk of rhetorical red meat to the delegates.
"Washington pundits and media big shots are in a frenzy over the selection of a woman who has actually governed rather than just talked a good game on the Sunday talk shows and hit the Washington cocktail circuit," Thompson said.
But the media focus on Palin's difficulties won't go away, particularly since Bristol Palin and the unborn child's father, 18-year-old Levi Johnston, were to attend Wednesday's session. Republicans across the party defended Palin.
"I haven't seen anything that comes out about her that in any way troubles me or shakes my confidence in her," said former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee, who ran unsuccessfully for the party's presidential nomination this year.
The prime spot in Tuesday evening's lineup went to Connecticut Democratic-turned-independent Sen. Joe Lieberman - whose vote presently gives Democrats control of the Senate - who enthusiastically endorsed McCain and Palin.

"When others wanted to retreat in defeat from the field of battle, when Barack Obama was voting to cut off funding for our troops on the ground," Lieberman said, "John McCain had the courage to stand against the tide of public opinion." Jim Manley, a spokesman for Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, D-Nev., said Lieberman "can give all the partisan speeches he wants, but as the American people have made very clear, the last thing this country needs is another four years of the same old failed Bush-McCain policies of the past."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080903/ap_on_el_pr/cvn_convention_rdp










*McCain, a leader for all civilizations, says former rival...*

*Romney, Huckabee slated for Tonight...*

*Obama ad slams McCain on abortion rights...*

*WSJ: Why Obama Can't Close the Sale...*

*Buchanan: McCain took 'biggest gamble in presidential history'; is 'paying off, big-time'...*

*UK: Why Sarah has the X appeal...*


----------



## Andy0921

Republican National Convention Fred Thompson Speech:


----------



## kwflatbed

First Book of Democrat!

This is great!! Have a good laugh!! jj

Sorry, I just couldn't help myself!!!

Obama Is My Shepherd, I Shall Not Want.
He Leadeth Me Beside Still Factories,
He Restoreth My Faith In The Republican Party,
He Guideth Me In The Paths Of Unemployment.

Yea, Though I Walk Through The Valley Of The Bread Line,
I Shall Not Go Hungry.

Obama will Anoint My Income With Taxes,
My Expenses Runneth Over My Income,
Surely, Poverty And Hard Living Will Follow Me
All The Days Of My Life.

The Democrats And I Will Live Forever In a Rented Room.

But I Am Glad I Am an American,
I Am Glad That I Am Free.

But I Wish I Was A Dog,
And Obama A Tree.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Factoid. The next president either McCain or Obama will be for the first time a non executive experienced canadate will become President of the United States since John F Kennedy in 1960

Scary


----------



## wgciv

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Factoid. The next president either McCain or Obama will be for the first time a non executive experienced canadate will become President of the United States since John F Kennedy in 1960
> 
> Scary


Johnson and Ford.. unless you consider their brief VP tenures as executive experience.


----------



## sgthoskins

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Factoid. The next president either McCain or Obama will be for the first time a non executive experienced canadate will become President of the United States since John F Kennedy in 1960
> 
> Scary


I'll take a combat vet officer with 22 years of military experience and executive officer as POTUS any day of the week.

Huckabee said it best last night.



Mike Huckabee said:


> RE: contrasting the two parties' philosophy
> 
> I'm not a Republican because I grew up rich, but because I didn't want to spend the rest of my life poor, waiting for the government to rescue me.


Another point he made last night.

Huckabee, in one excerpt, warns of the potential consequences in America's dealings with foreign enemies if the Democrats win the White House:



Mike Huckabee said:


> Maybe the most dangerous threat of an Obama presidency is that he would continue to give madmen the benefit of the doubt. If he's wrong just once, we will pay a heavy price.


And a little from Giuliani's speech



Giuliani said:


> When Russia rolled over Georgia, John McCain knew exactly how to respond.
> 
> Having been to that part of the world many times and having developed a clear worldview over many years, John knew where he stood. Within hours, he established a very strong, informed position that let the world know exactly how he'll respond as president. At exactly the right time, John McCain said, "We're all Georgians."
> 
> Obama's first instinct was to create a moral equivalency - that "both sides" should "show restraint." The same moral equivalency that he has displayed in discussing the Palestinian Authority and the state of Israel.
> 
> Later, after discussing it with his 300 foreign policy advisers, he changed his position and suggested that "the UN Security Council" could find a solution. Apparently, none of his 300 advisers told him that Russia has a veto on any U.N. action. Finally Obama put out a statement that looked ... well, it looked a lot like John McCain's.
> 
> Here's some free advice: Sen. Obama, next time just call John McCain.


Pretty good night, and all the speakers exploited that Obama has done nothing in his life other than get elected to Senate and he hasn't done squat there either.

One of the comments last night and I'm paraphrasing here.

"Obama has already written to memoirs as to how awesome he is but has yet to propose or draft a single piece of legislature."


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sarah Palin unleashes on Barack Obama*

By Hillary Chabot 

A feisty Sarah Palin charged straight at Barack Obama last night as the virtually unknown governor of Alaska transformed herself into John McCain's snarling campaign pit bull last night...

177 Comments

Poll

+ Sarah Palin's speech (full text)
+ Mitt Romney delivers for John McCain
+ Stylists to passe Sarah Palin: Let your hair down
+ Sarah Palin unleashes on Barack Obama
Giuliani slams Obama | Text | Video


----------



## Big.G

Obama had his ass handed to him last night by Palin and I loved it!!


----------



## sgthoskins

resqjyw0 said:


> Obama had his ass handed to him last night by Palin and I loved it!!


By Palin, Rudy, Mike, Mitt, and I think even the doorman took a shot at him too.


----------



## bleeps

McCain was Commanding Officer of a squadron in Florida. Not sure if that's "exactly" executive, but it's close enough for me.


----------



## 7costanza

I thought Palin was very good...she was comfortable, calm, funny she made several jabs at the opposition and overall I think the nght was great. I think Obama and Biden were shitting in there pants, even I was expecting her to stumble a bit but I only remember 1 time ...I hope tonight is even better....


----------



## Guest

bleeps said:


> McCain was Commanding Officer of a squadron in Florida. Not sure if that's "exactly" executive, but it's close enough for me.


I'll take that over a "community organizer" and 143 days experience in the Senate any day.


----------



## Andy0921

Palin put on a strap-on and took Obama to town last night.


----------



## kwflatbed

Palin's Nomination Sealed By RNC Delegates

John McCain To Kick Off Final Drive For Presidency

ST. PAUL, Minn. (AP) ― Gov. Sarah Palin's selection by John McCain to run with him on the 2008 Republican presidential ticket has been unanimously ratified by GOP convention delegates.

Utah Gov. Jon Huntsman formally placed Palin's name in nomination for the vice presidential spot on the ticket. He said, "We are looking for a beacon of light to show us the way. ... We are looking for Sarah."

Huntsman called America's public policy challenges daunting. But he also said that Palin has the kind of confidence and independent spirit necessary for the job. He declared: "Hockey moms of the world: United" and said that Palin is not afraid to "kick a few fannies and raise a little hell."

John McCain says he has a bipartisan record and the scars to prove it. The Republican presidential nominee says rival Barack Obama does not.

He is telling convention delegates that "change is coming" to Washington, and that he has a record of working with members of both parties to fix the country's ills. He says he will govern that way if elected president. And, he promises to reach out to anyone to help.

McCain also is bemoaning constant partisan rancor in excerpts of his acceptance speech.

McCain embarks on his final drive for the White House Thursday night, accepting the Republican presidential nomination and addressing the party's national convention from a stage that workers hastily rebuilt to fit his "town hall" approach.

McCain checked out the setup in midafternoon, chatting on stage with his wife, Cindy, and Sens. Lindsey Graham of South Carolina and Joe Lieberman of Connecticut. Graham speaks Thursday night; Lieberman spoke on Tuesday.

Elsewhere, on the final day of the convention, a lot of the talk was still about Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, the vice presidential nominee who gave her big introductory speech Wednesday night, less than a week after being chosen for the ticket.

Democratic presidential nominee Barack Obama shrugged off the speech as a rehashing of McCain's policies and suggested Democrats would not slacken their criticism.

"I think she's got a compelling story, but I assume she wants to be treated the same way that guys want to be treated," he told reporters during a campaign stop in York, Pa. "I've been through this 19 months, she's been through it - what - four days so far?"

He said he would focus his attention on McCain and "who's got a better agenda to move this country forward."

Cindy McCain suggested in one interview that she doesn't agree with Palin's support for a nearly total ban on abortions.

And Democratic vice presidential nominee Joe Biden declared that some news coverage of his Republican counterpart had been sexist.

For her part, Palin said she was looking forward to McCain's acceptance speech. "We are all very excited about tonight," she told reporters after meeting with a group of Republican governors in next-door Minneapolis. "The people of this country will once again see tonight the conviction and the character that make him a great man, an honorable man and will make him a great president."

Parts of the platform at the Xcel Energy Center were removed by construction workers on Thursday to bring delegates closer to where McCain will give his acceptance speech, giving the stage a T-shape. Organizers said the change reflected the town hall-type forums in which McCain has campaigned.

Meanwhile, party leaders added two speakers to the night's lineup. Former Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Ridge and Graham will speak prior to Cindy McCain.

Delegates will also vote Thursday night to make the convention's nomination of Palin official. And McCain himself will close out the activities with his prime-time acceptance speech.

Democrats struck back on Thursday, dismissing rave GOP reviews of Palin's speech and asserting that the Alaska governor had misrepresented Obama's record. "There wasn't one thing that she said about Obama or what he's proposing that is true," top Obama strategist David Axelrod told reporters in Pennsylvania.

Biden, campaigning in Virginia, said he would challenge Palin on issues "as strongly as I can" - but would refrain from personal attacks.

"I'm not good at one-line zingers. That's not my deal," he said at a forum in Virginia Beach. He said he believed Palin was "going to be an incredibly competent debater." The two face off on Oct. 2 in St. Louis.

Obama's lead over McCain was virtually unchanged since the GOP convention began, according to a Gallup Poll. The Democrat led 49 percent to 42 percent, based on interviews conducted Monday through Wednesday. All but a few of the interviews were conducted before Palin gave her Wednesday night speech.

In a Gallup survey covering last Friday through Sunday - before the Republican gathering began - Obama led by a similar 6 percentage points.

McCain's speech was expected to provide the climax to the four-day convention. His wife, Cindy, admitted that she was nervous about addressing delegates herself.

Cindy McCain told ABC's "Good Morning America" she doesn't agree with Palin's opposition to abortion in cases of rape and incest. And they also part ways on sex education. "I don't agree with that aspect, but I do respect her for her views," she said.

Palin opposes abortion and rejects the view that pregnancies caused by rape and incest should be exceptions. The Alaska governor's only exception would be when a doctor determines that continuing a pregnancy would lead to the death of the mother. Palin has also opposed government financing of sex-education programs in Alaska. Cindy McCain told ABC that she advocated abstinence as a part of sex education at her children's school, but "I believe that it's twofold and I think all of it should be taught."

Palin and her husband, Todd, announced this week that their 17-year-old unmarried daughter was pregnant and would be marrying her boyfriend, saying they were making a private matter public because of Internet rumors.

Biden said the Democratic campaign was not criticizing Palin over her family.

"It is off limits to talk about her family," the Delaware senator said in an interview with "Fox and Friends" on Fox News Channel. "Every family has difficulty as they're raising their children. I think the way she's handled it has been absolutely exemplary."

Asked if some of the criticism aimed at Palin has been sexist, Biden said: "Yes, by you guys in the media."

The McCain camp expressed satisfaction with the generally positive reception that Palin's speech had received from the public.

"I have no doubt that Gov. Sarah Palin today is a household name," McCain campaign manager Rick Davis told reporters in a conference call.

In his acceptance speech, McCain is expected to review his career in public service - first as a Naval Academy midshipman and wartime pilot and then as a 26-year veteran of Congress - while drawing stark policy differences with Democratic candidate Barack Obama.

Democratic critics have questioned Palin's political experience as a small-town mayor and her brief tenure as Alaska's governor. Wednesday night she offered a searing, sometimes sarcastic attack on the opposing ticket.

Palin joined other Republican speakers Wednesday night in praising McCain as a man of character, a former Vietnam prisoner of war who had spent his early career in the military and had sought to change the ways of politics in Washington.

In downtown Minneapolis, police arrested 102 protesters early Thursday after a rock concert. Since Saturday, more than 400 people have been arrested for convention-related protests in both St. Paul and neighboring Minneapolis.

http://wbztv.com/cbsnational/republican.convention.thursday.2.810057.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*Republican convention was most-watched convention on television -- ever...*

*MCCAIN SPEECH 10-11:15PM

FOXNEWS 9.2 MILLION
NBC 8.7 MILLION 
ABC: 6.0 MILLION
CBS: 5.3 MILLION
CNN 4.8 MILLION
MSNBC 2.5 MILLION *

*RASMUSSEN: Palin More Popular Than Obama or McCain...*

*The Real '08 Fight: Clinton v. Palin? *

*Palin: It's go west, towards the future of conservatism...*

*OPRAH REFUSES: PALIN WON'T BE ON...*

*PAPER: Five Reasons Why She Should Appear...*

*ABCNEWS: Is Oprah Biased?*

*







*

*OBAMA READY TO FIGHT: 'We won't be bullied'...*


*To counter Palin, Obama to dispatch female surrogates...*


----------



## dcs2244

Andy0921 said:


> People are fucking stupid, Sgthoskins; that's why the police will always have jobs.


FIFY.

They call them "Obama supporters".

dcs 2244.

I'm away five minutes and look what happens! Masscopguy banned&#8230;and banned again when he attempts to register under a nom de guerre!

Harry, perhaps he should be allowed to register under another name. There could be a competition: the first member to identify the beaut from his writing could win a prize. The winner, of course, would be required to substantiate his reasons for believing a given commenter was Masscopguy (just to remove 'lucky guess' from the equation). Once identified, MCG would be banned again and the competition would begin anew! 

In any event, back to the topic at hand: Sarah Palin (as in, Sarah 'who do you like for president?' Palin). I didn't want to jump in and comment until you folks had a chance to digest McCain's 'surprise' pick for VP. Governor Palin has been the talk of the righty blogs since about May (maybe even earlier&#8230;even I can't visit every site ;-)). The Bolsheviks were shocked, as the choice of Governor Sarah seemed to come out of left field (to coin a phrase). The Patriots were shocked that the old reprobate had the clankers to actually select her. 

As you have witnessed, and as I expected, the democrats, progressives, MSM and other communists have thrown everything but the kitchen sink at her. Lies, rumors and innuendo have been their stock and trade. It appears that while it was off-limits to report any such stuff about John "Silky Pony" Edwards (even when proven true), the media had no such qualms regarding any story, from any source, about Governor Palin. Even now they continue to try to create controversies (the "Jews for Jesus" spoke at her church &#8230;JOOOOOOS!) to make her unpalatable to the electorate. I don't think it will matter: she appears to be plenty 'palatable' in as much as they have been able to manufacture a scandal.

Anyway, sorry ktrff, I must now vote for PALIN/whatshisface. Check out some of this great memorabilia:

http://www.cafepress.com/rottie08

And for the BSG fans:

www.*tighroslin*.com

http://www.mccainstore.com/line_palin.htm

Have fun, and remember: it's important that you vote, as the democrats will be voting early and often.


----------



## MARINECOP




----------



## Guest

http://www.getdrunkandvoteformccain.com


----------



## Guest

You have to love how the party of 'equality' and 'shattering the glass ceiling' has been grinding their teeth to nubs over Palin. Let's trash her daughter, and question her ability to do the job because she has too many kids to take care of... Enlightened. I wonder if the people saying that ever question Biden's record when he was a single father for 5 years and commuting to work 1.5 hours each way. Was he firing on all cylinders then? Even if he wasn't, I don't have a problem with that, we are all human, and have stuff that happens. Just get rid of the bullshit double standards. 

I wasn't too hot for McCain, and still am not, but I still understand the lesser of two evils problem. I hope that her being on the ticket addresses some of the 'more of the same' arguments that are being leveled against him. I am also curious to see how often he will 'let her off the leash' if and when he becomes president.


----------



## Guest

latest polls showing them neck and neck............. 48% and 48%.


----------



## kttref

dcs2244 said:


> FIFY.
> 
> Anyway, sorry ktrff, I must now vote for PALIN/whatshisface. Check out some of this great memorabilia:
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/rottie08


I actually prefer that ticket! I may have to follow the trend here....haha


----------



## Guest

Joe Biden putting his foot in his mouth; the look on his face when he realizes what he said is absolutely priceless.


----------



## sgthoskins

Just got the message.



> Fraternal Order of Police endorses the GOP ticket
> 
> The Fraternal Order of Police endorsed the Republican presidential ticket of Sen. John McCain and Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin on Friday in Detroit. The national organization is meeting in Detroit this week, and the Republican ticket stopped at the Renaissance Center to meet with the group that represents more than 325,000 police officers.


----------



## kttref

Did you guys hear Obama is a Muslim?


----------



## Andy0921

*Already posted, Kate!! Gosh!*


----------



## 7costanza

I wasnt sure if she was joking or not...Obama is a chameleon..hes white when hes speaking to a crowd of mostly whites, hes black when speaking to mostly blacks...hes a true politician...knows how to play whatever hand hes dealt.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Delta784 said:


> http://www.getdrunkandvoteformccain.com


How the hell did I miss this one. I like this blog...

Here is an especially poignant entry.
"Props" is a very accurate description.
http://getdrunkandvote4mccain.com/archive/republican-recycle-us-flags-dems-trashed-2


----------



## Guest

Here is a nice little blog that investigates Gov. Palin rumors. Links are provided to source news stories whenever possible. It seems like a reasonable response to all of the hyperbole surrounding her coverage:

http://explorations.chasrmartin.com/2008/09/06/palin-rumors/


----------



## DJM1968

I really don't care whether Obama is a Muslim, an Evangelical, or if he's an atheist; what worries me is that, once you get him away from the teleprompter and prepared speeches, he ends having more senior moments than Bob Dole _sans_ his afternoon nap! Seriously, the guy comes across as a Peter Pan _naif_ incapable of sharpening a pencil (thank you, Camile Paglia)!

This is a guy who could end up running the country!? Who some people think _should _be running the country1? inch:


----------



## 7costanza

I cant wait to see him ATTEMPT to debate with McCain...hes going to look so damn foolish...the problem is that he could say anything he wants the dumbasses are going to vote fo him no matter what...half the people voting think this a reality show....with all his so called celebs in his corner...none of whom no what they are talking about..


----------



## Loyal

McCain and Palin have honor and care about things that I do - less taxes, no affirmative action quotas, kicking terrorist ass, personal responsibility, helping the truly needy while demanding that life long parasites get their hands out of our pockets, etc... Obama is a shallow fraud. I'm glad that the FOP endorsed McCain - I expect IUPA to endorse Obama because they are affiliated with the AFL/CIO .... I'm doing the honorable thing and voting my conscience -McCain-Palin


----------



## kttref

Andy0921 said:


> *Already posted, Kate!! Gosh!*


Brother I haven't slept in a week - and I miss things sometimes...I'll admit it..once in a BLUE MOON I am wrong


----------



## Johnny Law

KozmoKramer said:


> How the hell did I miss this one. I like this blog...
> 
> Here is an especially poignant entry.
> "Props" is a very accurate description.
> http://getdrunkandvote4mccain.com/archive/republican-recycle-us-flags-dems-trashed-2


This pisses me off to no end. Let me get right to the point and say "Fuck you Obama" Of course, I'm surprised the flags weren't recycled by Al Gore as toilet paper for his big bitchin' mansion.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*Dear Mr Obama*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama turns up heat on Palin (AP) *

AP -

Listening to Barack Obama, it can seem like Republican vice presidential nominee Sarah Palin is the main person standing between him and the White House instead of John McCain.


----------



## CJIS

*Federal deficit soaring, but McCain, Obama offer no answers*
*Kansas City Star - 2 hours ago*
By DAVID LIGHTMAN AND KEVIN G. HALL Just weeks before the government's fiscal year ends Sept. 30, the nonpartisan Congressional Budget Office on Tuesday projected a near-record federal budget deficit of $407 billion, sharply higher than White House *...*
Estimates say fed budget deficit nearing $407B The Associated Press
Estimates Say Fed Budget Deficit Nearing $407 Billion ABC News


----------



## DJM1968

Stick a fork in him--he's done:


----------



## kwflatbed

Photo by AP 
'You can't blink': In her first televised interview last night, Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin said she is prepared to be vice president and take on the presidency, should it come to that.

2008 Pres. Campaign
*Sarah Palin boasts: I can lead*

By Hillary Chabot 

GOP vice presidential pick Sarah Palin, facing her first major interview on national TV, said she's...

23 Comments

Poll

+ With Sarah Palin up, Charlie Gibson throws hard
+ *Carr*: PDS takes toll on moonbats
+ John McCain closing in


----------



## Guest




----------



## celticsfan

I'm no Obama fan, but I'm sorry, Palin is not really "all that" for me.


----------



## Guest

celticsfan said:


> I'm no Obama fan, but I'm sorry, Palin is not really "all that" for me.


That video has nothing to do with Sarah Palin, but you unintentionally illustrated why Obama knows he's in trouble; people can't stop themselves from talking about her.


----------



## dcs2244

celticsfan said:


> I'm no Obama fan, but I'm sorry, Palin is not really "all that" for me.


She'll grow on you...

Seriously, does anyone else here want to see Senator Obama answer questions like the ones Governor Palin was asked? She's answered more serious, pointed questions in one interview than Senator Barrack "Messiah, The ONE" Obama has been asked, never mind answered, in two years! I think it's telling that the republican VP candidate is expected to have a better handle on things than the democrat presidential candidate (let alone Joe 'whats-the-next-stupid-thing-I'll-say' Biden).


----------



## Guest

dcs2244 said:


> She'll grow on you...
> 
> Seriously, does anyone else here want to see Senator Obama answer questions like the ones Governor Palin was asked? She's answered more serious, pointed questions in one interview than Senator Barrack "Messiah, The ONE" Obama has been asked, never mind answered, in two years! I think it's telling that the republican VP candidate is expected to have a better handle on things than the democrat presidential candidate (let alone Joe 'whats-the-next-stupid-thing-I'll-say' Biden).


I agree 100% dcs. I haven't seen 1 national interview that would have put it to Obama like that.


----------



## kttref

dcs2244 said:


> She'll grow on you...
> 
> Seriously, does anyone else here want to see Senator Obama answer questions like the ones Governor Palin was asked? She's answered more serious, pointed questions in one interview than Senator Barrack "Messiah, The ONE" Obama has been asked, never mind answered, in two years! I think it's telling that the republican VP candidate is expected to have a better handle on things than the democrat presidential candidate (let alone Joe 'whats-the-next-stupid-thing-I'll-say' Biden).


I was thinking the same damn thing! Besides...what is up with all the liberal media being so damn mean this political season? They are beyond scared of Palin...there would be no other reason to attack her like that.

And why is NO ONE making comments on how stupid Biden has been? Stupid liberals.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Former McCain Cellmate Recounts Prisoner-Of-War Experience*

*Man Says Prisoners Had To Rely On One Another*










*Orson Swindle*

*Extended Video: Former POW Describes Communication Methods In POW Camp*

*Extended Video: Former POW Describes Meeting McCain In Camp*

*Extended Video: Former POW Describes Hours Following McCain's Torture*

*MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *A man who shared a prisoner-of-war cell with Sen. John McCain was in New Hampshire on Friday and shared his harrowing account of their experience.

Man Says POWs Relied On Each Other

Orson Swindle is a volunteer for the McCain presidential campaign and has talked about his and McCain's suffering and resistance while spending years in Vietnamese prisons. He said he and McCain formed a strong friendship in the face of impossible odds, and that friendship continues to this day.
Swindle was flying his 205th and final mission as a Marine Corps pilot when he was shot down.

"I punched out and tore some panels out of my chute," Swindle said. "I was going pretty fast and looked down, and hundreds of Vietnamese were looking at me."

Swindle became a prisoner of war in 1966 and spent seven years in different camps. Almost two of those years were spent as a cellmate with McCain.

"We slept side by side for 16 months," Swindle said. "You instantly find John to be an incredibly likeable person. He is obviously courageous."

The two men first met when they were packed into adjacent rooms at a prison camp referred to as the Hanoi Hilton, tapping messages through the wall using a secret language.

"When you went to bed at night, you tap, 'Good night and God bless,'" Swindle said.

During his captivity, Swindle said, he was tortured repeatedly. The prisoners leaned on each other to help them through the pain.

"You don't want to die, but there were times during the torture where you said, 'Just kill me,'" Swindle said. "They'd say, 'That's too good for you. We want to use you.' And they were trying to get propaganda from us and break up our communication system."

Swindle was released about 10 days before McCain and was on the airport runway to meet McCain when he arrived in the United States. He said they both shared a life-altering experience.

"Inside you -- because all you got when you're in prison, everything else is gone," Swindle said. "All the sleek airplanes, the flight suit, the gold wings -- that's gone. You got nothing but what's inside you."

"It changed us all, but it made us better people," he said.

Swindle said what kept him from breaking under the weight of the torture and isolation was remembering that he was representing the Marine Corps and his country.

http://www.wmur.com/news/17460511/detail.html


----------



## CJIS

*Study: Obama's Ads "More Negative" -- Translation Below*
*San Francisco Chronicle - 56 minutes ago*
Because we've been carpet-bombed over the past 10 days with political ads full of "Lies, Half-Truths and Contradictions" -- mostly from the McCainiacs, you'd think that the folks at the nonpartisan Wisconsin Advertising Project would say that Johnny *...*
Obama Aired More Negative Ads Last Week Washington Post
McCain, Obama take battle to each other's turf Milwaukee Journal Sentinel


----------



## CJIS

*Hackers Access Palin's Personal E-Mail, Post Some Online*
*Washington Post - 3 hours ago*
By Michael D. Shear and Karl Vick A group of computer hackers said yesterday that they had accessed a Yahoo e-mail account of Alaska Gov.
Now, we really know why John McCain doesn't e-mail; Sarah Palin *...* Los Angeles Times


----------



## kwflatbed

This says it about as well as it can be stated. 

O = ZERO 

Written by Dr. Jack Wheeler 


The O-man, Barack Hussein Obama, is an eloquently tailored empty 
suit.. No resume, no accomplishments, no experience, no original 
ideas, no understanding of how the economy works, no understanding 
of how the world works, no guts, nothing but abstract empty 
rhetoric devoid of real substance. 
He has no real identity.. He is half-white, which he rejects. The 
rest of him is mostly Arab, which he hides but is disclosed by his 
non-African Arabic surname and his Arabic first and middle names
as a way to triply proclaim his Arabic parentage to people in 
Kenya . Only a small part of him is African Black from his Luo 
grandmother, which he pretends he is exclusively. 
What he isn't , not a genetic drop of, is 'African-American,' the 
descendant of enslaved Africans brought to America chained in 
slave ships. He hasn't a single ancestor who was a slave. Instead, 
his Arab ancestors were slave owners. Slave-trading was the main 
Arab business in East Africa for centuries until the British ended it. 
Let that sink in: Obama is not the descendant of slaves, he is 
the descendant of slave owners. Thus he makes the perfect Liberal Messiah 
It's something Hillary doesn't understand - how some complete 
neophyte came out of the blue and stole the Dem nomination from 
her. Obamamania is beyond politics and reason. It is a true 
religious cult, whose adherents reject Christianity yet still 
believe in Original Sin, transferring it from the evil of being 
human to the evil of being white. 
Thus Obama has become the white liberals' Christ, offering 
absolution from the Sin of Being White. There is no reason or 
logic behind it, no faults or flaws of his can diminish it, no 
arguments Hillary could make of any kind can be effective against 
it.. The absurdity of Hypocrisy Clothed In Human Flesh being their 
Savior is all the more cause for liberals to worship him: Credo 
quia absurdum, I believe it because it is absurd. 
Thank heavens that the voting majority of Americans remain 
Christian and are in no desperate need of a phony savior. 
His candidacy is ridiculous and should not be taken seriously by 
any thinking American. 

Pass this on to every thinking American you know.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Invokes Rush Limbaugh in New Spanish-Language Ad...*

*Limbaugh Lashes Back: Obama 'Stoking Racism'...*










*Biden calls paying higher taxes a patriotic act...*

*Trump switched from Hillary to McCain...*


----------



## CJIS

*McCain a Bush clone? These numbers dispute that*
*Philadelphia Inquirer - 43 minutes ago*
Does John McCain represent a third Bush term? The Obama campaign claims the two are almost indistinguishable. It was the mantra during the Democratic convention, and it is the theme of new ads Barack Obama is running.
For black Republicans, race complicates the campaign The South Florida Times
Crisis shifts focus of race Boston Globe


----------



## kwflatbed

Morning News:










*Michelle Obama: Don't vote because 'she's cute'...*

*Obama Surrogates in Ohio Claim Race Is Factor In Voting...*

*UPDATE: Hacker impersonated Palin, stole e-mail password...*

*Tennessee state rep's son contacted in probe...*

*Sandra Bernhard: Palin Would Be Gang-Raped By Blacks in Manhattan... *

*OBAMA SAYS WILL HOLD BACK FROM PRESENTING HIS DETAILED RECOVERY PLAN...*

*Biden loses Barack Obama the Catholic vote? *


----------



## CJIS

*Presenting science questions to John McCain and Barack Obama*
*Los Angeles Times - 1 hour ago*
A project called Science Debate 2008 asked the major party presidential nominees about the state of American science. Here are some of the candidates' answers.
McCain could be tougher than Bush with NKorea The Associated Press
Where Are Sarah Palin's Tax Returns? ABC News


----------



## Guest

http://jewishworldreview.com/cols/will091808.php3

The Reader's Digest Point:

*Divided government compels compromises that curb each party's excesses, especially both parties' proclivities for excessive spending when unconstrained by an institution controlled by the other party. William Niskanen, chairman of the libertarian Cato Institute, notes that in the past 50 years, "government spending has increased an average of only 1.73 percent annually during periods of divided government. This number more than triples, to 5.26 percent, for periods of unified government." *


----------



## kwflatbed

*Poll: Racial views steer some white Dems away from Obama*

By RON FOURNIER and TREVOR TOMPSON, Associated Press Writers

WASHINGTON (AP) - Deep-seated racial misgivings could cost Barack Obama the White House if the election is close, according to an AP-Yahoo News poll that found one-third of white Democrats harbor negative views toward blacks - many calling them "lazy," "violent," responsible for their own troubles. 
The poll, conducted with Stanford University, suggests that the percentage of voters who may turn away from Obama because of his race could easily be larger than the final difference between the candidates in 2004 - about two and one-half percentage points. 
Certainly, Republican John McCain has his own obstacles: He's an ally of an unpopular president and would be the nation's oldest first-term president. But Obama faces this: 40 percent of all white Americans hold at least a partly negative view toward blacks, and that includes many Democrats and independents. 
More than a third of all white Democrats and independents - voters Obama can't win the White House without - agreed with at least one negative adjective about blacks, according to the survey, and they are significantly less likely to vote for Obama than those who don't have such views. 
Such numbers are a harsh dose of reality in a campaign for the history books. Obama, the first black candidate with a serious shot at the presidency, accepted the Democratic nomination on the 45th anniversary of Martin Luther King Jr.'s "I Have a Dream" speech, a seminal moment for a nation that enshrined slavery in its Constitution. 
"There are a lot fewer bigots than there were 50 years ago, but that doesn't mean there's only a few bigots," said Stanford political scientist Paul Sniderman who helped analyze the exhaustive survey. 
The pollsters set out to determine why Obama is locked in a close race with McCain even as the political landscape seems to favor Democrats. President Bush's unpopularity, the Iraq war and a national sense of economic hard times cut against GOP candidates, as does that fact that Democratic voters outnumber Republicans. 
The findings suggest that Obama's problem is close to home - among his fellow Democrats, particularly non-Hispanic white voters. Just seven in 10 people who call themselves Democrats support Obama, compared to the 85 percent of self-identified Republicans who back McCain. 
The survey also focused on the racial attitudes of independent voters because they are likely to decide the election. 
Lots of Republicans harbor prejudices, too, but the survey found they weren't voting against Obama because of his race. Most Republicans wouldn't vote for any Democrat for president - white, black or brown. 
Not all whites are prejudiced. Indeed, more whites say good things about blacks than say bad things, the poll shows. And many whites who see blacks in a negative light are still willing or even eager to vote for Obama. 
On the other side of the racial question, the Illinois Democrat is drawing almost unanimous support from blacks, the poll shows, though that probably wouldn't be enough to counter the negative effect of some whites' views. 
Race is not the biggest factor driving Democrats and independents away from Obama. Doubts about his competency loom even larger, the poll indicates. More than a quarter of all Democrats expressed doubt that Obama can bring about the change they want, and they are likely to vote against him because of that. 
Three in 10 of those Democrats who don't trust Obama's change-making credentials say they plan to vote for McCain. 
Still, the effects of whites' racial views are apparent in the polling. 
Statistical models derived from the poll suggest that Obama's support would be as much as 6 percentage points higher if there were no white racial prejudice. 
But in an election without precedent, it's hard to know if such models take into account all the possible factors at play. 
The AP-Yahoo News poll used the unique methodology of Knowledge Networks, a Menlo Park, Calif., firm that interviews people online after randomly selecting and screening them over telephone. Numerous studies have shown that people are more likely to report embarrassing behavior and unpopular opinions when answering questions on a computer rather than talking to a stranger. 
Other techniques used in the poll included recording people's responses to black or white faces flashed on a computer screen, asking participants to rate how well certain adjectives apply to blacks, measuring whether people believe blacks' troubles are their own fault, and simply asking people how much they like or dislike blacks. 
"We still don't like black people," said John Clouse, 57, reflecting the sentiments of his pals gathered at a coffee shop in Somerset, Ohio. 
Given a choice of several positive and negative adjectives that might describe blacks, 20 percent of all whites said the word "violent" strongly applied. Among other words, 22 percent agreed with "boastful," 29 percent "complaining," 13 percent "lazy" and 11 percent "irresponsible." When asked about positive adjectives, whites were more likely to stay on the fence than give a strongly positive assessment. 
Among white Democrats, one third cited a negative adjective and, of those, 58 percent said they planned to back Obama. 
The poll sought to measure latent prejudices among whites by asking about factors contributing to the state of black America. One finding: More than a quarter of white Democrats agree that "if blacks would only try harder, they could be just as well off as whites." 
Those who agreed with that statement were much less likely to back Obama than those who didn't. 
Among white independents, racial stereotyping is not uncommon. For example, while about 20 percent of independent voters called blacks "intelligent" or "smart," more than one third latched on the adjective "complaining" and 24 percent said blacks were "violent." 
Nearly four in 10 white independents agreed that blacks would be better off if they "try harder." 
The survey broke ground by incorporating images of black and white faces to measure implicit racial attitudes, or prejudices that are so deeply rooted that people may not realize they have them. That test suggested the incidence of racial prejudice is even higher, with more than half of whites revealing more negative feelings toward blacks than whites. 
Researchers used mathematical modeling to sort out the relative impact of a huge swath of variables that might have an impact on people's votes - including race, ideology, party identification, the hunger for change and the sentiments of Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton's backers. 
Just 59 percent of her white Democratic supporters said they wanted Obama to be president. Nearly 17 percent of Clinton's white backers plan to vote for McCain. 
Among white Democrats, Clinton supporters were nearly twice as likely as Obama backers to say at least one negative adjective described blacks well, a finding that suggests many of her supporters in the primaries - particularly whites with high school education or less - were motivated in part by racial attitudes. 
The survey of 2,227 adults was conducted Aug. 27 to Sept. 5. It has a margin of sampling error of plus or minus 2.1 percentage points. 
--- 
Associated Press writers Nancy Benac, Julie Carr Smyth, Philip Elliot, Julie Pace and Sonya Ross contributed to this story.
---
On the Net:
Polling site: http://news.yahoo.com/polls

http://news.yahoo.com/page/election-2008-political-pulse-obama-race


----------



## kwflatbed

Sandra Bernhard: Palin Would Be Gang-Raped By Blacks in Manhattan


By Tim Graham (Bio | Archive)
September 19, 2008 - 07:59 ET

The Washington Post isn't the only daily D.C. newspaper to rave about Sandra Bernhard's anti-Palin ranting. Wednesday's Washington Examiner joined in, with the headline "Comedienne delivers enraged optimism." Barbara Mackay claimed "in the end, oddly and subtly, Bernhard's message is positive."
That's not the impression you'd get from the blog of Theater J, where Bernhard is appearing. It has video of Bernhard calling Palin "Uncle Women," a "turncoat b-h" and a "whore." One complaint on the blog that Bernhard crosses a line of political incorrectness draws a defense from Ari Roth of Theater J that really drops the curtain on how coarse this show is:
In fact, the play wears its politically VERY correct heart on its sleeve with its indictment of *America as "A Man's World, It's a White Man's World, It's a F-ked Up White Man's Racist World"* and can only be suggested to be racist in its content if one is hell-bent on protecting White Folk for Sandra's blistering indictment.When *Sandra warns Sarah Palin not to come into Manhattan lest she get gang-raped by some of Sandra's big black brothers*, she's being provocative, combative, humorous, and yes, let's allow, disgusting. 
The fact that the show has a few riffs like this does not - to my mind - make it a "disgusting show." there's too much beauty, variety, vitality, and intelligence to label the entire show as "disgusting." I'll agree with you that we produced this show because we did find it to be edgy - because we wanted to give right wing conservative Jews a good run for their money by being on the receiving end of some blistering indictments from Sandra.Does it go over the edge sometimes? On the gang-rape joke, yes. Sure. Not much else. It goes over the edge and then comes right back to the cutting edge. [Profanity editing is mine.]
​Forgive me if gang-rape jokes don't greet my ears as oddly and subtly positive, as the Examiner suggests, and forgive me if gang-rape jokes aren't "a rotating sprinkler that a spectator washes in most happily," like the Washington Post insists. 
Roth insisted to the complainer that the D.C. Jewish Community Center is loving their Bernhard show, and partied with Bernhard on opening night. They're in tune with her right-bashing rage: 
We're proud of our producing -- proud of Sandra's sense of timing -- taking the fight out to the house and to the street beyond, channeling so much of our rage and frustration at the bizarre recent twists of fortune since Karl Rove trotted out Sarah Palin for John McCain to briefly meet and then get in bed with.Sandra's face is hanging 10 feet tall in a banner over the DCJCC steps and we're proud that she's a new emblem and ambassador for our theater and our center. She's not the only one who represents us. But her large heart, her generous talent, and her big mouth are all a big part of who we are.
​"Who we are" at this theater clearly isn't someone who's interesting in presenting anything other than rage. The video itself, presented like a commercial for the show, explains who the show is intended to please. The average person probably wouldn't find it the least bit funny. But if you really, really hate Sarah Palin or Christian conservatives, this show is for you. Here's some of what she says in the promo: 
Now you got Uncle Women, like Sarah Palin, who jumps on the s--t and points her fingers at other women. Turncoat b---h! Don't you f--kin' reference Old Testament, bitch! You stay with your new Goyish crappy shiksa funky bulls--t! Don't you touch my Old Testament, you b---h! Because we have left it open for interpre-ta-tion! It is no longer taken literally! You whore in your f--kin' cheap New Vision cheap-ass plastic glasses and your [sneering voice] hair up. A Tina Fey-Megan Mullally brokedown bulls--t moment.
​Is it too broad an interpretation to suggest that when Bernhard attacks Palin's "new Goyish crappy shiksa funky bulls--t," she means the New Testament? It sounds like she's telling the Christian to stay away from "her" Old Testament, as if Christians don't have an Old Testament in their Bible. It's quite clear that the D.C. Jewish Community Center is not attempting an interfaith dialogue with this rantfest.

Here is the video. Decide for yourself:

*VIDEO: WARNING, CONTAINS OBSCENITIES...*

http://media.newsbusters.org/stories/sandra-bernhard-palin-would-be-gang-raped-blacks-manhattan.html


----------



## Guest

So, what would be the reaction from the liberal media if a conservative celebrity said that Michelle Obama shouldn't come to the Hamptons, or she'd be raped by his/her big white brothers?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Hot Biden Rumor

*Snopes is investigating. Current status is indeterminate. 
On or about October 5th, Biden will excuse himself from the ticket, citing health problems, and he will be replaced by Hillary. This is timed to occur after the VP debate on 10/2.

There have been talks all weekend about how to proceed with this info. Generally, the feeling is that we should all go ahead and get it out there to as many blog sites and personal email lists as is possible. I have already seen a few short blurbs about this - the 'health problem' cited in those articles was aneurysm. Probably many of you have heard the same rumblings.​More here.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## sgthoskins

Delta784 said:


> So, what would be the reaction from the liberal media if a conservative celebrity said that Michelle Obama shouldn't come to the Hamptons, or she'd be raped by his/her big white brothers?


We all know liberals play by different rules. Your point is spot on however.
The fact of the matter is, if Palin was in a bad part of town and someone tried to rape her, they would more than likely die from lead poisoning from her concealed sidearm.


----------



## kwflatbed

sgthoskins said:


> We all know liberals play by different rules. Your point is spot on however.
> The fact of the matter is, if Palin was in a bad part of town and someone tried to rape her, they would more than likely die from lead poisoning from her concealed sidearm.


I would also bet that she would not miss with her first shot


----------



## CJIS

http://www.cracked.com/article_16640_7-classic-kids-tv-shows-clearly-conceived-on-bad-acid.html


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> *Hot Biden Rumor*
> 
> Snopes is investigating. Current status is indeterminate.
> On or about October 5th, Biden will excuse himself from the ticket, citing health problems, and he will be replaced by Hillary. This is timed to occur after the VP debate on 10/2.
> 
> There have been talks all weekend about how to proceed with this info. Generally, the feeling is that we should all go ahead and get it out there to as many blog sites and personal email lists as is possible. I have already seen a few short blurbs about this - the 'health problem' cited in those articles was aneurysm. Probably many of you have heard the same rumblings.​More here.
> 
> http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


any updates on this ?????????? ANYONE ?


----------



## Andy0921

Sniper said:


> any updates on this ?????????? ANYONE ?


If the above conjecture is in fact true, we're royally fucked.


----------



## Guest

Sniper said:


> any updates on this ?????????? ANYONE ?


Biden had an aneurysm back in 1988, but it was corrected;

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=940DE5D91E38F930A15751C0A96E948260

I'm not even sure what the process would be if the Dems wanted to change their nominee at this point. I think it would be pretty obvious it's a desperation move at this point, even if they can do it. And even if they can, I think Biden is way too arrogant and prideful to step down on his own, and health concerns would jeopardize his next reelection to the US Senate.


----------



## sgthoskins

I think it would sink their ship and show a lot of arrogance if they replace Biden with Billary.


----------



## dcs2244

According to what I read on-line this morning, early voting has already begun in three states today. I think that it would be logistically difficult to switch horses at this point...too, I don't think She-Who-Cannot-Be-Named would opt for second fiddle...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Hope, Change, & Lies: Orchestrated "Grassroots" Smear Campaigns & the People that Run Them [Updated]*

****Sticky*** Scroll past on main page for newer posts***Updates sprinkled throughout post and summarized at end****

Extensive research was conducted by the Jawa Report to determine the source of smears directed toward Republican Vice Presidential candidate Sarah Palin. Those smears included false allegations that she belonged to a secessionist political party and that she has radical anti-American views. 
Our research suggests that a subdivision of one of the largest public relations firms in the world most likely started and promulgated rumors about Sarah Palin that were known to be false. These rumors were spread in a surreptitious manner to avoid exposure.

It is also likely that the PR firm was paid by outside sources to run the smear campaign. While not conclusive, evidence suggests a link to the Barack Obama campaign. Namely:

Evidence suggests that a YouTube video with false claims about Palin was uploaded and promoted by members of a professional PR firm.

The family that runs the PR firm has extensive ties to the Democratic Party, the netroots, and are staunch Obama supporters.

Evidence suggests that the firm engaged in a concerted effort to distribute the video in such a way that it would appear to have gone viral on its own. Yet this effort took place on company time.

Evidence suggests that these distribution efforts included actions by at least one employee of the firm who is unconnected with the family running the company.

The voice-over artist used in this supposedly amateur video is a professional.

This same voice-over artist has worked extensively with David Axelrod's firm, which has a history of engaging in phony grassroots efforts, otherwise known as "astroturfing. "

David Axelrod is Barack Obama's chief media strategist.

The same voice-over artist has worked directly for the Barack Obama campaign.
This suggests that false rumors and outright lies about Sarah Palin and John McCain being spread on the internet are being orchestrated by political partisans and are not an organic grassroots phenomenon led by the left wing fringe. Our findings follow.

*WHO PRODUCED THE VIDEO?*
[UPDATE: Within 1 hour of posting, "eswinner" has removed all videos from YouTube and began removing any traces of his activities. But we have the video and all relevant websites backed up. 
If "eswinner" isn't Ethan Winner of the Publicis Groupe, then why did "eswinner" yank the video so quickly? Or if this was just an innocent homemade ad, then what does he have to hide? You'd think he'd want more attention for it.
I uploaded it to my YouTube acount from the original unwatermarked Google version (see below for explanation) and that is the version you now see embedded below. Here's an image that show's he had the videos in question just moments ago. Click for bigger. I'll be able to provide a backup of the original YouTube page in the morning. For now, this will have to do.]

<---Click Here For The Videos

Who is behind this video against Sarah Palin? It alleges:
Sarah Palin was a member of an Anti-American separatist organization.​It claims that Sarah Palin was a member of the Alaskan Independence Party and cites _The New York Times_ for that source. Then it quotes the founder of that Party with some pretty outrageous statements.. 
But here's what FactCheck.org says about that:
[Sarah Palin] was never a member of the Alaskan Independence Party, a group that wants Alaskans to vote on whether they wish to secede from the United States. Sheʼs been registered as a Republican since May 1982.. ​And The New York Times was forced to retract their earlier claim that Palin was a member of the party, blaming the error on the party's chair. That retraction was published Sept. 3rd, 8 days before the video was first made publicly available. 
Sarah Palin wasn't even physically at the party's convention. The clip you see is part of Palin's videotaped welcome for the convention's opening in which she gives some general remarks about the need for party competition and then tries to draw some common ground on the need to reel in government spending. Hardly evidence of extremism or anti-American sentiment.
In our opinion the Palin smear video appears professionally produced. Especially revealing is the voice over, which has a ring of familiarity to it and which also sounds professional. 
If we are correct, that means that someone paid for the ad and for the talent behind it. Yet no one identifies themselves as being behind the video. 
Using techniques that we've used in the past to find the identity of online terrorist supporters, the Jawa team went to work trying to figure out who was behind what appeared, in our opinion, to be a professionally orchestrated smear campaign aimed at Sarah Palin with the ultimate goal of electing Barack Obama.

*VIOLATION OF FEC RULES?*
Federal election law requires that a disclaimer from those paying for campaign ads, "must appear on any "electioneering communication" and on any public communication by any person that expressly advocates the election or defeat of a clearly identified candidate or solicits funds in connection with a federal election." Even when the ad is not paid for nor coordinated with the candidates election committee, "the disclaimer notice must identify who paid for the message, state that it was not authorized by any candidate or candidate's committee and list the permanent street address, telephone number or World Wide Web address of the person who paid for the communication. "
No such disclaimer appears on the ad in question. However, "General public political advertising does not include Internet ads, except for communications placed for a fee on another personʼs web site." It is not clear to us whether a video is considered an "internet ad" or if the wording only meant to include banner ads or other more common forms of internet advertising. 
All of the web only video ads that we could find produced by the Obama campaign carried the disclosure or some other clearly identifiable notice that they were responsible for its content.
It would appear that the ad, while professionally produced, was put on YouTube and then spread in such a way as to make it seem like amateurs had made it and spread it. We can't help but wonder if the missing disclaimer on the video was an intentional exploitatio.

http://mypetjawa. mu.nu/archives/ 194057.php


----------



## kwflatbed

*UMass chaplain fails in effort to boost Barack Obama's chances*

*Tuesday, September 23, 2008
*

University of Massachusetts officials yesterday quashed efforts by an Amherst campus chaplain to offer two college credits to any student willing to campaign in New Hampshire this fall for Democrat Barack Obama.
Chaplain Ken Higgins told students in a Sept. 18 e-mail, "If you're scared about the prospects for this election, you're not alone. The most important way to make a difference in the outcome is to activate yourself. It would be just fine with McCain if Obama supporters just think about helping, then sleep in and stay home between now and Election Day."
Higgins added that an unnamed "sponsor" in the university's History Department would offer a two-credit independent study for students willing to canvass or volunteer on behalf of the Democratic nominee.
"It is relatively (easy) to do late add-ons," Higgins wrote.
But university officials disavowed themselves of the effort after inquiries yesterday by the Associated Press. They said it could run afoul of state ethics laws banning on-the-job political activity, as well as university policy.
"There is no independent study for credit in the History Department that involves partisan political work, and no such activity has ever been approved," said a statement issued by UMass-Amherst spokesman Ed Blaguszewski.
Higgins refused to identify the History Department sponsor and referred all further questions to university officials.
Blaguszewski said Higgins is one of about a dozen chaplains from different faiths working in Amherst, the flagship campus among the university's five schools.

(3) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/region...ls_in_effort_to_boost_Barack_Obama_s_chances/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sarah Palin Lookalike*


It's been less than a month since Alaska governor Sarah Palin was announced as John McCain's running mate and was thrust into the national spotlight. Since then, news anchor Cindy Michaels, has been seen in a different light.

"Since the day McCain announced Sarah Palin as his running mate, I had friends and family tell me I look like her. I don't think I look like her, I think I look like me."

She says more than a dozen people have made the comparison, which she takes as a compliment.

But recently she received several comments not meant to flatter. "You're so much more interesting and nicer than Sarah Palin. We hope you don't keep that hairdo. You don't want to be tarred with that same brush. You know, she's not coming off that well."

Then a harsh voicemail was left during her newscast.

"What is this is K-mart version of Sarah Palin...what did you do, lose your little cheapo glasses?"

"I'm not Sarah Palin. They know I'm not Sarah Palin. So to say cutting things to me just because I'm wearing my hair up, and a pair of glasses, there's just something a little strange about that."

Michaels has worn her hair up and her glasses from time to time throughout her life. Now it's a look people identify with Palin.

"I think the reason why they may have called me is because they thought I looked like Sarah Palin. Maybe they don't believe in her, maybe they don't want her as Vice President. So if they wanted to say something to her maybe they thought by saying something to Cindy, It's like saying something to her in their mind."

Michaels says she would never let this criticism of looking like one of the country's most inspirational women effect her appearance. She says to look like Palin is an honor.

Video: http://www.wvii.com/palin.html


----------



## CJIS

*Fifth Grader Suspended For Wearing Anti-Obama Shirt*
*FOXNews - 9 hours ago*
by FOXNews.com An 11-year-old boy in Colorado was suspended from school after he refused to take off a shirt that read, "Obama is a terrorist's best friend.
School district says suspended student's anti-Obama shirt caused *...* The Colorado Independent
Student suspended for homemade Obama T-shirt 9NEWS.com


----------



## Nuke_TRT

5th Grader Suspended For Anti-Obama Shirt

Last Edited: Tuesday, 23 Sep 2008, 7:51 AM MDT
Created: Monday, 22 Sep 2008, 9:15 PM MDT



Aurora fifth-grader suspended for home made t-shirt reading "Obama is a terrorist's best friend." 9/22/08

(MyFOXColorado.com) - An 11-year-old in Aurora says his first amendment rights are being trampled after he was suspended for wearing a homemade shirt that reads "Obama is a terrorist's best friend."

The fifth grader at Aurora Frontier K-8 School wore it on a day when students were asked to wear red, white and blue to show their patriotism.

The boy's father Dann Dalton describes himself as a "proud conservative" who has taken part in some controversial anti-abortion protests. Dalton says the school made a major mistake by suspending his son for wearing the shirt.

"It's the public school system," Dalton says. "Let's be honest, it's full of liberal loons."

According the the boy's father, the school district told the student, Daxx Dalton, that he had the choice of changing his shirt, turning his shirt inside out or being suspended.

Daxx chose suspension.

"They're taking away my right of freedom of speech," he says. "If I have the right to wear this shirt I'm going to use it. And if the only way to use it is get suspended, then I'm going to get suspended."

Daxx's dad agrees with him and is encouraging his son to stand his ground. "The facts are his rights were violated. Period."

Aurora Public Schools would not talk about the case but said the district "Respects a student's right to free speech, such as the right to wear specific clothing," but administrators say they review any situation that interrupts the learning environment.

Paperwork submitted by the school district says Daxx Dalton was not suspended for wearing the shirt, but for willful disobedience and defiance. 

The boy's father says he intends to pursue a lawsuit against the district.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Dalton played it wrong; he should have had his son wear a pro-Obama shirt the first day, then the anti-Obama shirt after no one said a word about the first shirt. Then he'd have them dead to rights.


----------



## 7costanza

Its not to late...all you need is 2 things...an Obama shirt and a kid you dont mind embarassing..


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Delta784 said:


> Mr. Dalton played it wrong; he should have had his son wear a pro-Obama shirt the first day


:sb:

Then he could also apply for extra credits like at UMASS.


----------



## HistoryHound

Aurora Public Schools would not talk about the case but said the district "Respects a student's right to free speech, such as the right to wear specific clothing," but administrators say they review any situation that interrupts the learning environment.Instead of viewing the shirt as an interruption to the learning environment, the students would have been better served if the school viewed it as a teaching/learning opportunity. It was a great opportunity to teach students about freedom of speech, what it is and isn't, why we have it, why it is so important, and why we should thank every man and woman who has put on a uniform and sworn to protect our country and the rights that so many take for granted. Students could have been encouraged to participate in a discussion of the candidates. The homework assignment for the day could have been to research the candidates and write a short essay on why they believe one is better than the other. These kids need to be taught how to form an educated opinion. They need to be taught that whether you agree or disagree with someone's opinion, if it is an educated one; then, you have to respect their right to have it. The school really failed the kids on this one. These kids will be voting before you know it and sadly many of them will be ill prepared to take on the responsibility.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Supremacists distribute fliers attacking Obama*

*Leaflets are delivered in some Roxbury NJ neighborhoods over weekend*

BY LAWRENCE RAGONESE
*Star-Ledger Staff*

Some neighborhoods in Roxbury were blanketed over the weekend with campaign literature from a white supremacist, anti-immigration group that bluntly raised the issue of race regarding presidential candidate Barack Obama, offending some recipients and angering Democratic leaders. 
A flier left on driveways in a neatly packaged plastic envelope and distributed by a group named the League of American Patriots, with a Butler mailing address, questioned, "Do You Want A Black President?" and stated "Black Ruled Nations most unstable and violent in the world." 
Police said they received some complaint calls Saturday about the flier and were reviewing the issue to determine if there were any illegalities connected to the material or its distribution. 
"I think whoever is doing this should stop and just deal solely with the facts and issues involved in this election," said Morris County Democratic Party Chairman Lewis Candura, who was notified "racist materials" were being distributed. 
Roxbury resident Elizabeth Corsetto said she and her husband came home from doing errands Saturday and found the flier at the end of their driveway. She picked it up, expecting a mailer from a retailer but instead found a one-page, black and white sheet featuring unflattering photos of Obama, including a doctored one portraying him with a long beard and turban. 
"Why should we seal our fate by allowing a black ruler to destroy us?" asked the flier, which also detailed what it contended to be a series of facts on black unemployment, poverty, HIV and crime rates, while pointing out the woes of a couple of predominantly black-populated countries. 
Attempts to reach the League of American Patriots, by telephone and e-mail, were unsuccessful yesterday. There were no names of group leaders or organizers on the flier or the group's website. 
Corsetto, a former school board president in Dover, said she was shocked to get the flier. 
"I'm not against free speech, but I was shocked to find stuff like this in my neighborhood," Corsetto said. "I know racism is out there in this world, but I'm particularly disturbed to believe this is happening in Morris County." 
The League of American Patriots was formed March 29 at a meeting attended by more than 20 people at an undisclosed site in northern New Jersey, followed by a July meeting at an undisclosed Morris County park, according to the organization's website. 
The group is "committed to restoring America to the principles upon which it was founded. First and foremost is halting the rapid demographic decline of the European peoples in our homeland," according to the website. League members attended an immigration reform rally in Lakewood in May and what was billed as an anti-Mexican rally in Shenandoah, Pa., in August, according to the site. 
Andrew Poag, a spokesman for the Obama campaign in New Jersey, said it had not previously encountered this group or this type of literature in New Jersey during the campaign. 
"These divisive and offensive fliers won't distract the Obama campaign's focus on bringing our country together and bringing the change we need to Washington, D.C.," Poag said last night in an e-mailed response to a request for comment.

http://www.nj.com/starledger/stories/index.ssf?/base/news-5/1222144078262500.xml&coll=1

From an e-mail

Questions about Obama's Harvard Years

For those of you who are watching this race closely...PLEASE PAY ATTENTION to the details of this LONG message. Obama's campaign hasn't had to answer TOUGH questions from our media due to the fact that they have been PAID (the media) not to ask. Someone is finally asking and the Obama's ties to radical Islam and the questions regarding their finances are VERY VERY IMPORTANT. This is not a year to"hide your head" in the sand. Please pass this FACTUAL info on to everyone in your address book. It is VIP.

*(c) 2008 Newsmax*
*Ken Timmerman*

*RSS







ARCHIVE*

*Print Page | Forward Page | E-mail Us*

*Obama's Harvard Years: Questions Swirl*

*Tuesday, September 23, 2008 6:11 PM*

*By: Kenneth R. Timmerman *

*How exactly did Barack Obama pay for his Harvard Law School education? *

*The way the Obama campaign has answered the question was simply hard work and student loans. *

*But new questions have been raised about Obama's student loans and Obama's ties to a radical Muslim activist who reportedly was raising money for Obama's Harvard studies during the years 1988 to 1991. *

*The allegations first surfaced in late March, when former Manhattan Borough president Percy Sutton told a New York cable channel that a former business partner who was "raising money" for Obama had approached him in 1988 to help Obama get into Harvard Law School. *

*In the interview, Sutton says he first heard of Obama about twenty years ago from Khalid Al-Mansour, a Black Muslim and Black Nationalist who was a "mentor" to the founders of the Black Panther party at the time the party was founded in the early 1960s. *

*Sutton described al-Mansour as advisor to "one of the world's richest men," Saudi prince Alwaleed bin Talal. *

*Prince Alwaleed catapulted to fame in the United States after the September 11 attacks, when New York mayor Rudy Guiliani refused his $10 million check to help rebuild Manhattan, because the Saudi prince hinted publicly that America's pro-Israel policies were to blame for the attacks. *

*Sutton knew Al-Mansour well, since the two men had been business partners and served on several corporate boards together. *

*As Sutton remembered, Al-Mansour was raising money for Obama's education and seeking recommendations for him to attend Harvard Law School. *

*"I was introduced to (Obama) by a friend who was raising money for him," Sutton told NY1 city hall reporter Dominic Carter. "The friend's name is Dr. Khalid al-Mansour, from Texas." *

*Obama spokesman Ben LaBolt told Newsmax that Sutton's account was "bogus" and a "fabrication that has been retracted" by a spokesman for the Sutton family. *

*He referred Newsmax to a pro-Obama blog published on Politico.com by reporter Ben Smith. *

*In a September 3 blog entry, Smith wrote that "a spokesman for Sutton's family, Kevin Wardally" said that Sutton had been mistaken when he made those comments about Obama and Khalid Al-Mansour. *

*Smith suggested the retraction "put the [Obama/Al-Mansour] story to rest for good." *

*Wardally told Smith that the "information Mr. Percy Sutton imported [sic] on March 25 in a NY1 News interview regarding his connection to Barack Obama is inaccurate. As best as our family and the Chairman's closest friends can tell, Mr. Sutton, now 86 years of age, misspoke in describing certain details and events in that television interview." *

*Asked which parts of Percy Sutton's statements were a "fabrication," LaBolt said "all of it. Al Mansour doesn't know Obama. And Sutton's spokesman retracted the story. The letter [to Harvard, which Percy Sutton says he wrote on behalf of Obama], the 'payments for loans' - all of it, not true," he added. *

*Newsmax contacted the Sutton family and they categorically denied Wardally's claims to Smith and the Politico.com. So there was no retraction of Sutton's original interview, during which he revealed that Khalid Al-Mansour was "raising money" for Obama and had asked Sutton to write a letter of recommendation for Obama to help him get accepted at Harvard Law School. *

*Sutton's personal assistant told Newsmax that neither Mr. Sutton or his family had ever heard of Kevin Wardally. *

*"Who is this person?" asked Sutton's assistant, Karen Malone. *

*When told that he portrayed himself as a "spokesman" for the family, Malone told Newsmax, "Well, he's not." *

*According to a 2006 New York magazine profile, Wardally is part of a "New New Guard" in Harlem politics that has been challenging the "lions" of the old guard, Charles Rangel and Percy Sutton. That makes him an unlikely candidate to speak on behalf of Sutton. *

*Sutton maintains an office at the Manhattan headquarters of the firm he founded, Inner City Broadcasting Corporation. ICBC owns New York radio stations WBLS and WLIB. *

*Sutton's son Pierre ("Pepe") runs ICBC along with his daughter, Keisha Sutton-James. Malone told Newsmax that she had consulted with Sutton's family members at the station and confirmed that no one knew Kevin Wardally or had authorized him to speak on behalf of the family. *

*For someone claiming to be a "spokesman" for the Sutton family, who was authorized to call Percy Sutton a liar, Wardally even got Percy Sutton's age wrong. *

*Sutton is not 86, as Wardally said, but close to 88. He was born on Nov. 24, 1920. *

*Wardally responded to a several Newsmax phone messages and emails with a terse one-line comment, maintaining his statement that Percy Sutton "misspoke" in the television interview. *

*"I believe the statement speaks for itself and the Sutton Family and I have nothing further to say on the topic," he wrote in an email. *

*Asked to explain why it was that no one at Inner City Broadcasting Corp. knew of him or accepted him as a family spokesman, Wardally responded later that he had been retained by a nephew of the elder Sutton, who "is in our office almost every week." *

*Wardally works for Bill Lynch Associations, a Harlem political consulting firm. The nephew, Chuck Sutton, no longer works with the elder Sutton at Inner City Broadcasting, but for a high-tech start-up called Synematics. *

*"Percy Sutton doesn't go out idly on television saying things he doesn't mean," a well-connected black entrepreneur who knows Sutton told Newsmax. *

*Ben LaBolt's claim that "Al Mansour doesn't know Obama" was contradicted by Al Mansour himself in an extended interview with Newsmax. *

*Comparing the revelation of his ties to Obama to the controversy surrounding Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Al Mansour said that he was determined to keep a low profile to avoid embarrassing Obama. *

*"In respect to Mr. Obama, I have told him, because so many people are running after him&#8230; I was determined that I was never going to be in that situation," he told Newsmax. *

*Al Mansour said he was deliberately avoiding any contact with the candidate. "I'm not involved in any way in celebrity sweepstakes," he said. "I wish him well, anything I can do if he lets me know, I'll let him know what I think I can do or can't. But I don't collect autographs. I wish him the best, and hope he can win the election." *

*He repeatedly declined to comment on the Percy Sutton allegations, either to confirm or to deny them. *

*"Any statement that I make would only further the activity which is not in the interest of Barack, not in the interest of Percy, not in the interest of anyone," Al Mansour said. *

*Unanswered Questions *

*Sen. Obama has refused to instruct Harvard Law School to release any information about his time there as a student, or about his student loans. *

*Newsmax contacted the Dean of Students, the Director of Student Financial Services, the Registrar, and the Bursar of Harvard Law School. None would provide any specific information on Barack Obama's time at Harvard, except for his dates of attendance (1988-1991) or his year of graduation, 1991. *

*A spokesman for the law school, Michael Armini, said it was Harvard policy not to divulge information on alumni without their approval. *

*"There are lots of reporters nosing around the library," he acknowledged. So far, none had turned up any new information. *

*Law professors Lawrence Tribe and Charles Ogletree have both said publicly that they were "impressed" by Obama when he was a student. *

*Sources close to the Sutton family told Newsmax that Percy Sutton wrote a letter of recommendation for Obama to Ogletree at Khalid Al-Mansour's request, but Ogletree declined to answer Newsmax questions about this. *

*Harvard Law School spokesman Michael Armini said that Harvard was "very generous" with financial aid, but only on the basis on need. *

*The Obama campaign told Newsmax that Obama self-financed his three years at Harvard Law School with loans, and did not receive any scholarship from Harvard Law school. *

*LaBolt denied that Obama received any financial assistance from Harvard or from outside parties. "No - he paid his way through by taking out loans," he said in an email to Newsmax. *

*At the time, Harvard cost around $25,000 a year, or $75,000 for the three years that Obama attended. And as president of the Harvard Law Review, he received no stipend from the school, Harvard spokesman Mike Armini said. *

*"That is considered a volunteer position," Armini said. "There is no salary or grant associated with it." *

*So if the figures cited by the Obama campaign for the Senator's student loans are accurate, that means that Obama came up with more than $32,000 over three years from sources other than loans to pay for tuition, room and board. *

*Where did he find the money? Did it come from friends of Khalid Al Mansour? And why would a radical Muslim activist with ties to the Saudi royal family be raising money for Barack Obama? *

*That's the question the Obama campaign still won't answer. *

*Michelle Obama Speaks Out *

*Speaking at a campaign event in Haverford, Pa, in April of this year, Michelle Obama claimed that her husband had "just paid off his loan debt" for his Harvard Law School education. *

*In an appearance in Zanesville, Ohio, in February she bemoaned the fact that many American families were strapped with student loan payments for years after graduation. *

*"The only reason we're not in that position is that Barack wrote two best-selling books," she said. The first of those best-sellers netted the couple $1.2 million in royalties in 2005. *

*In response to Newsmax questions about the Obama's college loans, a campaign spokesman cited a report in The Chicago Sun claiming that Obama borrowed $42,753 to pay for Harvard Law School, and "tens of thousands" more to pay for undergraduate studies at Columbia. *

*The same report said that Michelle Obama borrowed $40,762 to pay for her years at Harvard Law School. *

*But a Newsmax review of Senator Obama's financial disclosures found no trace of any outstanding college loans, going back to 2000. *

*As a United States Senate candidate, Barack Obama was required to file a financial disclosure form in 2004 detailing his assets, income, consulting contracts, and liabilities. *

*Obama listed "zero" under liabilities in 2004 and in all subsequent U.S. Senate financial disclosure forms. *

*Under the Senate ethics rules, he is required to disclose any loan, including credit card debt, of $10,000 or more. The only exception to the reporting requirement is mortgage debt on a principal residence. *

*The Senate reports also directly contradict Michelle Obama's claim that the couple had "only just" paid off their student loans after receiving book royalties paid out in 2005 and 2006 - well after her husband had been ensconced in the Senate. *

*Apparently, Michelle Obama misspoke, according to the version provided by the Obama campaign. *

*Campaign spokesman Ben LaBolt now tells Newsmax that the loans Sen. Obama took out to pay for Harvard Law School "were repaid in full while he was a candidate for the U.S. Senate [in 2004], and under the rules, the modest outstanding balance he repaid was not reportable as a liability on his personal financial disclosure reports." *

*The Senator repaid the loans on "the expectation of a significant increase in family income" as a result of the paperback edition of his 1995 book, Dreams of My Father, LaBolt said. *

*Obama acknowledges that sales of the hard cover edition of the book were "underwhelming." But in the spring of 2004,when Obama won the Democrat U.S. Senate primary in Illinois, Rachel Klayman, an editor at Crown Publishers in New York, read an article about Obama and became interested in his memoir, only to discover that Crown now owned the rights. *

*She asked Obama to write a new forward, and Crown then decided to re-issue Dreams as a paperback in July 2004, just as Obama made his historic speech to the Democrat National Convention. *

*The paperback eventually sold over one million copies, which under the standard industry royalty for trade paperbacks of 7.5%, earned him $1.2 million. However, Obama didn't report income from the book until 2005, so it's unclear how he was able to repay his student loans in 2004. *

*Responding to attacks from the Hillary Clinton campaign during the primaries, Obama released seven years of tax returns on March 25 of this year. *

*The returns, dating back to 2000, indicate that the couple paid no interest on their student loans. The interest from such loans would have been deductible on their joint income tax returns. *

*For 2000 through 2004, taxpayers declared student loan interest as a deduction on line 24 of federal form 1040. After 2004, the deduction can be taken on Line 33. *

*But the Obamas never declared a dime of interest in student loans on their return, most likely because they simply earned too much money to be able to take the deduction under the IRS rules. *

*Obama spokesman Ben LaBolt had no answer as to why the Obamas' failed to declare the loans, stating the obvious that "because interest on the loans was not deducted, it would not appear on the Obamas' personal return." *

*© 2008 Newsmax. All rights reserved.*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Online Tool Estimates Taxes Under McCain, Obama*

*Portland ME Based Company Created Tool*

*PORTLAND, Maine -- *An online tool developed by a business software company and an accounting professor estimates how individual income taxes would be affected under plans put forth by Sens. Barack Obama and John McCain.

The Portland-based company Quantrix said taxpayers who log onto http://www.electiontaxes.com and enter their income can obtain a free estimate of what they would pay in taxes for 2009 through 2012 under each of the two presidential candidates.

Professor Jeffrey Gramlich of the University of Southern Maine, who helped develop the model, says it enables individuals to make an informed choice when casting their vote.
He said that with just a few keystrokes, the model allows voters to see how the respective tax plans impact their personal bottom line.

http://www.wmtw.com/politics/17549103/detail.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*One-On-One With Sarah Palin*

*CBS Evening News Anchor Katie Couric Interviews Alaska's Governor On The Ailing Economy*

Video and Text: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/09/24/eveningnews/main4476173.shtml

*CANADIAN PAPER: Why Obama will lose...*

*RealClear Poll Avg...* 
* 
**Clinton: I'll campaign for Obama 'after the Jewish holidays'...*

*'I won't dump on McCain'...*


----------



## CJIS

*What Campaign Ads Would Look Like If the Voting Age Was 6 view!*

*IMAGE* - _cracked.com_ (Comedy) made popular 1 hr 14 min ago

This is funny


----------



## kwflatbed

The debate is on; McCain agrees to participate

By NEDRA PICKLER, Associated Press Writer 1 minute ago

WASHINGTON - Republican John McCain agreed to attend the first presidential debate Friday night even though Congress doesn't have a bailout deal, reversing an earlier decision to delay the forum until Washington had addressed the financial crisis.

With less than 10 hours until the debate was scheduled to start, the McCain campaign announced that the Arizona senator would travel to the University of Mississippi. The campaign said that afterward McCain would fly back to Washington to continue working on the economic crisis.
The campaign's statement said McCain is optimistic that there has been progress toward a bipartisan agreement. But earlier in the week, McCain said he would delay the debate "until we have taken action to address this crisis."
"He is optimistic that there has been significant progress toward a bipartisan agreement now that there is a framework for all parties to be represented in negotiations," the McCain campaign said in a statement.
It was a different position than McCain had taken Wednesday, when he announced, "I'm directing my campaign to work with the Obama campaign and the Commission on Presidential Debates to delay Friday night's debate until we have taken action to address this crisis."
THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. Check back soon for further information. AP's earlier story is below.
WASHINGTON (AP) - Republican John McCain says he's going to be at the first presidential debate, even though Congress doesn't have a bailout deal.
With less than 10 hours until the debate was scheduled to start, the McCain campaign announced that the Arizona senator would travel to the University of Mississippi. The campaign said after the forum he will fly back to Washington to continue working on the financial crisis.
The campaign's statement said McCain is optimistic that there has been progress toward a bipartisan agreement. But earlier in the week, McCain said he would delay the debate "until we have taken action to address this crisis."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/candidates_debate;_ylt=An3fJVS7bS7pMzPl1EsDzmBX6GMA

Bill Clinton's Return Poses a Test of Party Loyalty

By PAUL VITELLO

In a week when a great financial crisis came to a head and the presidential campaign reached a kind of warp-speed intensity, the man who seemed most likely to be there when you turned on a television was not the president or the treasury secretary or the candidates. It was Bill Clinton.
As usual, he had a lot to say. What was unusual was the stir he made for things he did not say.
Mr. Clinton made appearances on morning news shows and late-night talk shows, many or all of them scheduled to coincide with the three-day annual meeting in New York of the Clinton Global Initiative. 
His passion about the philanthropic conference was clear.
But perhaps because of the contrast with that passion, Mr. Clinton's answers to questions about the presidential race between Senators Barack Obama and John McCain seemed to some Obama supporters like the damning faint praise of a Democratic holdout.
The question arose Thursday, when both candidates appeared at Mr. Clinton's conference - Mr. McCain in person, Mr. Obama via satellite. Was this a metaphor for Mr. Clinton's relationship with each one, or just a scheduling conflict? 
Mr. Clinton has repeatedly described Mr. McCain, the Republican presidential nominee, as honest and trustworthy, though the Obama campaign has argued that Mr. McCain's campaign rhetoric indicates otherwise. Mr. Clinton has missed few opportunities, while allowing that he disagrees politically with Mr. McCain, of Arizona, to say how much he likes the senator and to praise him for his support of Mr. Clinton's efforts as president to normalize relations with Vietnam and intervene in Bosnia.
Mr. Clinton also went out of his way to praise Mr. McCain's running mate, Gov. Sarah Palin of Alaska. "I come from Arkansas," he told reporters, "I get why she's hot out there."
As comfortable as Mr. Clinton is in saying, "I like John McCain," and "I like Sarah Palin," no one seems to have heard him say the same for Mr. Obama. Instead, when speaking of Mr. Obama, the Democratic nominee, Mr. Clinton has assumed a professorial stance that sometimes drifts toward emotional aloofness and disregard. 
"Is it me, or he didn't want to say the name 'Barack Obama'?" the comedian Chris Rock asked with barely contained anger when he appeared Monday night on "Late Show With David Letterman" immediately after Mr. Letterman's 15-minute interview with Mr. Clinton. 
Answering Mr. Letterman's questions, Mr. Clinton gave a dispassionate discourse on the cultural and political dynamics of the race, which, he said, would ultimately play in Mr. Obama's favor. Mr. Clinton mentioned his wife, Senator Hillary Rodham Clinton, who had lost the Democratic primary to Mr. Obama, far more often than he mentioned the party's standard-bearer. And in predicting victory for Mr. Obama, Mr. Clinton suggested that it would happen because people were hurting economically. He did not say that Mr. Obama's victory would be because voters especially wanted Mr. Obama to be president.
"People will wind up liking both of them," Mr. Clinton said. "People will go in that polling booth and say: 'You know, I really admire Senator McCain. He gave about all you could give to this country without getting killed for it. But I've got to have a change, and I'm going the other way.' "
By "the other way," he apparently meant Mr. Obama. 
Recently, Mr. Clinton said he planned to campaign for Mr. Obama in Florida, Michigan, Nevada, Ohio and Pennsylvania. 
Mrs. Clinton, meanwhile, has been campaigning for her former rival, and has urged her former donors to contribute to his campaign.
It has been widely reported that there is no love lost between Mr. Clinton and Mr. Obama. But Mr. Clinton's plans for campaigning, and his rousing endorsement speech at the Democratic convention last month - after the long and bitter contest between Mr. Obama and Mrs. Clinton - are formidable acts of party loyalty and personal discipline.
And on Thursday, as if to make up for what has been perceived as his week of political neutrality, Mr. Clinton introduced Mr. Obama's speech at the Clinton Global Initiative meeting with an extended accolade. He described Mr. Obama as thoughtful, incisive and committed to the goals of bringing peace and prosperity to his country and the world.
It was a ringing statement of respect, if still not quite the easy affection Mr. Clinton expresses when speaking of Mr. McCain.
The night after his appearance on Mr. Letterman's show, Mr. Clinton was on "The Daily Show With Jon Stewart," where Mr. Stewart defended him against the charge of aloofness and suggested that the only way to satisfy some Obama supporters would be "to get a tattoo or some type of permanent bumper sticker" placed on his person.
Without smiling, Mr. Clinton said: "The purpose of this election is not for people to pass emotional hurdle tests. This is not a Rorschach test. This is about winning an election that can change the future of the country."
On "Larry King Live" the next night, Mr. Clinton said that while John McCain was a friend - one who had "stood up to his party" to help normalize relations with Vietnam, "stood up to stop ethnic cleansing in Bosnia," and was a national hero - Mr. Obama's political views "are much closer to what Hillary and I want."

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/26/u...gin&ref=politics&pagewanted=print&oref=slogin


----------



## 7costanza

I cant even flip through tv land anyore, last night there must have been 10shows on bashing MCCain...Letterman was ruthless ...hes banned..


----------



## Johnny Law

7costanza said:


> I cant even flip through tv land anyore, last night there must have been 10shows on bashing MCCain...Letterman was ruthless ...hes banned..


I hope these fucks in Hollywierd eat a mile of shit if McCain wins.:2up: Letterman is all upset because he's used to having his own way and no one but no one backs out on 'ole Dave.


----------



## kwflatbed

*The Obamazebo*

*







*

(Chicago, Illinois) Investigative work by the _Sun-Times_ is underway in the Chicago area to find what happened to a $100,000 in Illinois taxpayer funds given by State Senator Obama in 2001 to a campaign volunteer.

The money was supposed to be spent on improvements to an economically-blighted area in Chicago's South Side.

Other than a gazebo, dubbed the Obamazebo, on a vacant, littered lot along with weeds, garbage and broken pavement, there's no evidence that the state money was properly handled.

When questioned about the grant money, Obama stated that somebody should have been monitoring the disbursement, showing no sense of responsibility for the results even though he picked the person to receive the money.

In a nutshell, as a state senator, Obama couldn't keep track of $100,000 dedicated for urban beautification. Instead, the money appears to have simply vanished while leaving only a gazebo, the Obamazebo.

Notably, the story of the mishandled $100,000 is percolating while the Democrat Party is seeking to have Obama elected to the presidency so he can control trillions of dollars.

BizzyBlog has all the details.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest

*WATCH THIS.*

I can't say that it's not biased against Obama, but at the very core, it is a cliff notes version of what is happening with FannieMae/FreddieMac. Social Engineering at it's WORST.

I can attest to this first hand, because I was one of the people who was given one of these loans. I was 23, and came up with a scheme to buy a multi-family unit in Worcester. I bought at the bottom of the bubble: Right when they started cranking out these 'weak' loans. Luckily (part luck, part common sense) I sold the house for a profit, built a career, and used the $$ to buy a house on solid finances. The timeline and information that this guy presents is very real, and something that should be national news.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama, McCain argue over war, taxes in 1st debate*

Sep 26, 11:23 PM (ET)

By BETH FOUHY

OXFORD, Miss. (AP) - John McCain accused Barack Obama of compiling "the most liberal voting record in the United States Senate" Friday night as the two rivals clashed over taxes, spending, the war in Iraq and more in an intense first debate of the White House campaign. "Mostly that's just me opposing George Bush's wrong-headed policies," shot back the Democrat. 
Obama said his Republican rival has been a loyal supporter of the unpopular president, adding that the current economic crisis is "a final verdict on eight years of failed economic policies promoted by President Bush and supported by Sen. McCain." 
The two men were polite but pointed as they debated at close quarters for 90 minutes on the University of Mississippi campus. McCain accused his younger rival of an "incredible thing of voting to cut off funds for troops in Iraq and Afghanistan," a reference to legislation that cleared the Senate more than a year ago.
Obama disputed that, saying he had opposed funding in a bill that presented a "blank check" to the Pentagon while McCain had opposed money in legislation that included a timetable for troop withdrawal.

Obama opposed the invasion of Iraq in 2002, before he was a member of Congress, while McCain voted in the Senate to authorize the war. 
"You were wrong" on Iraq, Obama repeated three times in succession. "John, you like to pretend the war began in 2007." 
McCain replied that Obama has refused to acknowledge the success of the troop buildup in Iraq that McCain recommended and Bush announced more than a year ago. The two presidential candidates stood behind identical wooden lecterns on stage at the performing arts center at the University of Mississippi for the first of three scheduled debates with less than six weeks remaining until Election Day. The two vice presidential candidates will meet next week for their only debate, and Obama and McCain each put in a plug for his own running mate.
But there was a difference: Democrat Joe Biden made the round of post-debate television shows. NBC and CNN said they invited McCain's running mate, Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, who has granted only three interviews since joining the ticket a month ago, but she declined.

The 47-year-old Obama is seeking to become the nation's first black president. McCain, 72, is hoping to become the oldest first-term chief executive in history - and he made a few jokes at his own expense. 
"I've been around a while," he said at one point. "Were you afraid I couldn't hear him?" he said at another after moderator Jim Lehrer repeated a phrase. 
But he also sought to turn his age into an advantage. "There are some advantages to experience and knowledge and judgment," he said. "And I honestly don't believe that Sen. Obama has the knowledge or experience" to serve as commander in chief. McCain also made a point of declaring his independence from Bush. "I have opposed the president on spending, on climate change, on torture of prisoners, on Guantanamo Bay, on a long - on the way that the Iraq War was conducted. I have a long record and the American people know me very well ... a maverick of the Senate."
It was a debate that almost didn't happen. McCain decided a few hours in advance to attend, two days after announcing he would try to have the event rescheduled if Congress had not reached an agreement on an economic bailout to deal with the crisis now gripping Wall Street.

The two men were pointed but polite, although at least once McCain sought to depict his rival as naive on foreign policy. That was in response to Obama's statement that it might become necessary to send U.S. troops across the Pakistani border to pursue terrorists. 
"You don't say that out loud," retorted McCain. "If you have to do things, you do things." 
He also criticized Obama for having said he would sit down without precondition with Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad. "So let me get this right, we sit down with Ahmadinejad and he says 'we're going to wipe Israel off the face of the earth' and we say, 'no you're not.' Oh please," McCain said.
Obama said Henry Kissinger, the former Republican secretary of state and a McCain adviser, shared his view on talks with Iran.

The two men also differed on federal spending. McCain said a freeze on most government spending was worth considering, except for veterans, defense and "some other vital issues." 
Obama said the problem with that was that some programs needed more money. He mentioned early childhood education as an example. 
Moderator Jim Lehrer's opening question concerned the economic crisis. While neither man committed to supporting bailout legislation taking shape in Congress, they readily agreed lawmakers must take action to prevent millions of Americans from losing their jobs and their homes. 
Both also said they were pleased that lawmakers in both parties were negotiating on a compromise. 
McCain jabbed at Obama, who he said has requested millions of dollars in pork barrel spending, including some after he began running for president. 
As he does frequently while campaigning, the Republican vowed to veto any lawmaker's pork barrel project that reaches his desk in the White House. "You will know their names and I will make them famous," he said. 
The stakes were high as the two rivals walked on stage. The polls gave Obama a modest lead and indicated he was viewed more favorably than his rival when it came to dealing with the economy. But the same surveys show McCain favored by far on foreign policy. 
Both candidates had rehearsed extensively, Obama prepping with advisers at a resort in Clearwater, Fla., and McCain putting in debate work at his home outside Washington. The two presidential hopefuls are scheduled to debate twice more, at Belmont University in Nashville on Oct. 7 and at Hofstra University in Hempsted, N.Y., on Oct. 15. Vice presidential contenders Sarah Palin and Joe Biden are to square off in a single debate Oct. 2 at Washington University in St. Louis.

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20080927/D93EQG280.html

WHO WON THE FIRST PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE?...

*MCCAIN*

*66%**154,575*

*OBAMA*

*32%**73,774*

*NEITHER*

*2%**5,285*

*Total Votes: 233,634*

*OBAMA 'TRUTH SQUADS': Campaign asks Missouri law enforcement to target anyone who lies, runs misleading TV ads...*


----------



## Guest

just a reminder:


----------



## kwflatbed

*Palin and wolf hunting

A wildlife group's ad attacks Palin for supporting the shooting of wolves from airplanes. She does, but there's more to it than that. Killing a few wolves stops lots a caribou calves from being killed. What have the animal lovers got against caribou calves? No mercy for calves? Are some animals more equal than others? Maybe the animal lovers concerned think caribou are a type of vegetable. They seem dumb enough. Real animal lovers would SUPPORT Palin*

A new ad from Defenders of Wildlife Action Fund shows the pursuit and shooting of a wolf from a small plane and tells viewers that Sarah Palin "actively promotes" such killings. It's true that she does, and in 2007 she offered $150 payments for anyone who brought the left forepaw of a wolf to state officials. The ad calls the practice "brutal and unethical" but doesn't tell the whole story.

* Alaskan officials call it "predator control," not aerial hunting, and use it to keep the populations of moose and caribou high for subsistence hunters.

* The program is limited to just 9 percent of the state's land mass, or five of 26 Department of Fish and Game districts.

* Far from being endangered, as they are in the Lower 48 states, gray wolves number between 7,000 and 11,000 in Alaska.

This TV spot isn't for the squeamish, especially not squeamish animal-lovers. Its visuals include sinister-looking photos of Gov. Sarah Palin juxtaposed with footage of a wolf trying to outrun an airplane, then being shot and writhing in pain. Finally we see a small plane taking off, a wolf carcass tied to one of its wing struts.

There's a lot of emotional huffing and puffing in the ad. It says "Sarah Palin actively promotes the brutal and unethical aerial hunting of wolves and other wildlife" and says she encourages "cruelty" and "champions ... savagery." But strip away the emotional characterization and we're left with a description of Palin's position that is essentially factually correct, though incomplete....

If you think the explanation above implies a more complicated landscape than the ad shows us, you're correct. In the first place, while gray wolves are listed as an endangered species in the Lower 48, and great efforts have been made to reintroduce them in some Western states, they are abundant in Alaska. Ron Clarke, assistant director of the Division of Wildlife Conservation at the Alaska Department of Fish and Game, says the state is home to between 7,000 and 11,000 of them. Wolf populations in Alaska have bounced back since the 1950s, when federal agents conducted an extensive poisoning and aerial shooting campaign; moose and caribou proliferated as a result, in some cases leading to severe degradation of their own habitats.

Second, it's not for nothing that wolves have acquired their big, bad reputations. Studies indicate that predators (wolves and bears) often take 70 percent to 80 percent of the moose and caribou that die each year in Alaska. Research by the state Department of Fish and Game shows that "a single wolf eats 12-13 moose in a typical year and/or 30-40 caribou, mostly calves."

More here

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## kwflatbed

*MSNBC Poll: Obama Wins Debate*

Arguably, the last honest bone has been removed from MSNBC and ignominiously buried. The cable channel's bias is so blatant and exclusive that a reasonable person could contend, through a strict reading of election laws, that MSNBC is failing to end each programming day with an announcement from Obama saying he approves these messages.

That assertion is based on my own amateur observations, however, it's anecdotally supported by a report from Deaf Republicans regarding viewers' opinions of last night's McCain-Obama debate. 
MSNBC reported a win by Obama 52% to 34% over McCain. What wasn't reported was that approximately 80% of the voters were foreigners.

In comparison, an online poll by the Drudge Report, where 94% of the voters were from the U.S., reported a McCain win 68% to 30% over Obama.​I think the MSNBC poll tells more about MSNBC than the purported subject matter. Readers can decide for themselves on the validity of my amateur observations regarding MSNBC.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## PBC FL Cop

> This is a very insightful article that was written by Hugh Downs, an 'old
fashioned' news commentator, and it gives some different looks than I've
readâ?¦. 
>
> OBAMA WILL LOSE E-mail | 26 August 2008 | Hugh Downs Posted on Tuesday,
August 26, 2008 7:11:14 PM by ShadowAce 
>
> It's time to throw my hat in the ring as regards predicting the election
results. So here it is: Barack Obama will be defeated. Seriously and
convincingly defeated. Not due to racism, not due to the forces of
reaction, not even due to Karl Rove sending out mind rays over the national
cable system. He will lose for one reason above all, one that has been
overlooked in any analysis that I've yet seen. Barack Obama will lose
because he is a flake. I'm using the term in its generally accepted sense.
A flake is not only a screwup, but someone who truly excels in making
bizarre errors and creating incredibly convoluted disasters. A flake is a
'fool with energy', as the Russian proverb puts it. ('A fool is a terrible
thing to have around, but a fool with energy is a nightmare'.) 
>
> Barack Obama is a flake, and the American people have begun to s ee it.
The chief characteristic of a flake is that he makes choices that are
impossible to either understand or explain. These are not the errors of the
poor dope who can't grasp the essentials of a situation, or the neurotic
who ruins things out of compulsion, or the man suffering chronic bad luck. 
>
> The flake has a genius for discovering solutions at perfect right angles
to the ordinary world. It's as if he's the product of a totally different
evolutionary chain, in a universe where the laws are slightly but
distinctly at variance to ours. When given a choice between left and right,
the flake goes up -- if not through the 8th dimension. And although there's
plenty of rationalization, there's never a logical reason for any of it.
After awhile, people stop asking. 
>
> Obama's rise has been widely portrayed as a kind of millennial Horatio
Alger story -- young lad from a new state on the outskirts of the American
polity, a member of once-despised minority, works his way by slow degrees
to within arm's length of the presidency itself. That's all well and good
-- we need national myths of exactly that type. 
>
> But what has been overlooked is the string of faux pas marking each step
of Obama's journey, a series of strange, inexplicable actions, actions
bizarre enough to require some effort at explanation, through such efforts
have rarely been offered. It's as if the new Horatio made it to the top by
stepping into every last manhole and open trapdoor in his path. And we, the
onlookers, the voters who are being asked to put this man in the White
House, are supposed to take this as the normal career path for a successful
chief executive. 
>
> What are these incidents? I'm sure many of you are way ahead of me, but
let's go to the videotape. 
>
> Here's a young man who graduated from Columbia with high marks, with a
choice of positions anywhere in the country. He comes from a state
generally held to be a close match to Paradise. One, furthermore, that can
be characterized as the most successful multiracial society in the world,
with harmonious relations not only between whites and blacks, but also
Japanese-Americans and native Hawaiians as well. To top it off, a state
controlled in large part by a smoothly-functioning Democratic machine. So
where does he choose to go? 
>
> To Chicago. One of the windiest, coldest, most brutal cities in the
country. One that is also infinitely corrupt in a sense that Hawaii is not.
One that remains one of the most racist large cities in the U.S. (Cicero,
Al Capone's old stomping grounds, a suburb that is effectively part of the
city, is completely segregated to this day.) It would be nice to learn
which of these aspects most attracted young Obama to the city. But if you'd
asked at the beginning of the campaign, you'd still be waiting. 
>
> And what do es he do when he reaches the city? Why, he joins a cult.
Jeremiah Wright's Trinity United Church has been turned inside out since
the videotaped sermons appeared early this year, without anyone ever quite
explaining exactly what Obama was thinking of when he joined up in the
first place. Street cred, so it's claimed. But there are a plethora of
black churches that would have provided him that without the taint of
demented racism that Wright's church offered. 
>
> Obama apparently had to swear an oath of belief in 'black liberation
theology' when he joined the church. (It is the little touches of that sort
that make it a 'cult', and not simply a 'church'.) Did the thought of his
caree r ever cross his mind? Didn't he realize that church would inevitably
cause him trouble somewhere down the line? That he'd be required to
repudiate it and its ideas eventually? We can ask -- but we won't get an
answer. 
>
> Back at school, Obama got himself named editor of the Harvard Law Review.
This is a signal achievement, no question about it. The kind of thing that
would be mentioned about a person for the rest of his life, as has been the
case with Obama. But then... he writes nothing for the journal. 
>
> Now, let's get this straight: here we have one of the leading university
law journals in the country, one widely cited and read. Entire careers in
legal analysis and scholarship have been founded on appearances in the
Review, including some that have led to the highest courts in the country.
Yet here's an individual who, as editor, could easily place his own work in
the journal -- standard practice, nothing at all wrong with it. But he
fails to do so. And the explanation? There's none that I've heard. We can
go even farther than that, to say that there is no explanation that makes
the least rational sense. 
>
> We follow Obama down to Springfield, where as a state legislator, he
voted 'present' over 120 times. What this means, as far as I've been able
to discover, is that he voted 'present' nearly as much as he voted 'yes' or
'no'. 
>
> Now, statehouses work very simply: a member approaches his colleagues and
asks them them to vote for his bill. Some comply, some do not. Some ask,
'Is it a good bill?' and some don't. Either way, they customarily, except
in unusu al circumstances, vote 'yes' or 'no'. All except for Barack Obama.
And how did get away with it? How did mollify his colleagues? How did he
square himself with the party bosses? Echo answereth not. 
>
> (A good slogan could be made of this: 'You can't vote present in the Oval
Office.' I hereby commend it to the McCain campaign.) 
>
> We turn eagerly to learn what his term in the U.S. Senate will reveal,
only to be disappointed. But it's not surprising, really. After all, he was
only there for 143 days. 
>
>=2 0And there lies one of the keys to Obama's rise. David Brooks pointed out
in a recent New York Times column that Obama spent too little time in any
of his positions to make an impact one way or another. This is what saved
him from the normal fate of the flake: he was never around long enough for
his errors and strange behavior to catch up with him. 
>
> But a presidential campaign is a different matter. A man running for
president is under the microscope, and can't duck anything, as many a
candidate has had reason to learn. If Obama is a flake in the classic mode,
now is when it would come out. And has it? 
>
> The case could be made. Here we have a campaign with everything going for
it -- the opposition party in a shambles, a seriously undervalued
president, the media in the candidate's pocket, the candidate himself being
worshiped as nothing less than the new messiah. And yet the results have
compr ised little more than one fumble after another. 
>
> First came the Wright affair. Obama apparently thought he was above it
all -- a not-uncommon phenomenon with flakes -- and allowed the revelations
to take on a life of their own before bothering to respond. Even then, his
thoughtful and convincing explanation (that he hadn't been listening for
twenty years) did little to settle the crisis, which instead guttered out
on its own after nearly crippling his campaign. Even months afterward it
threatens to pop back up at any time. The latest word is that Wright -- now
a deadly enemy of his onetime protege -- has written a book. I can't
wait. 
>
> Obama learned his lesson, and confronted the next threat immediately,
tackling The New Yorker cover with the avidity of a man having discovered
zombies in the basement. A development that could have been defused with a
chuckle and a quip (the customary method is for the politician to ask the
cartoonist for the original) was allowed to explode into a major issue. The
campaign's relentless attacks on one of the oldest liberal magazines extant
merely perplexed the country at large. After all, any Republican has had to
endure far worse. 
>
> Almost simultaneously, the birth certificate saga was unfolding. On no
reasonable grounds, the campaign blew off requests for a copy of the
document, at last releasing it through one of the least reputable sites on
the Internet, and so badly copied that literally anything could be read
into it -- and was. I'm not one of those who believes that Obama was
actually born in Indonesia/Kenya/Moscow/the moon, but I still have plenty
in the way of questions, almost all of them arising from how the matter was
handled. Well played. 
>
> The latest pothole (or one of them, anyway) involves Jerome Corsi's 'The
Obama Nation'. Corsi has been given the full New Yorker treatment, with the
campaign hoping to avoid John Kerry's 'error' in not ch allenging Corsi's
2004 book, Unfit for Command. What Obama missed was the fact that Kerry's
major problem was not with Corsi but with the Swift Boat Veterans for
Truth, who were disgusted with Kerry's hypocrisy in running as an
experienced military veteran, and set out to take him down. Corsi's effort
dovetailed with the veteran's campaign and to a large extent was swept up
with it. No such campaign is in operation against Obama. The smart method
of answering Corsi would have been to allow the media to handle it, instead
of drawing attention to the book and raising it to level of an issue. This
appears to be a real talent for the Obama campaign. 
>
> We could go on. The victory tour of Europe, and the speech in which Obama
declared himself 'citizen of the world', a trope guaranteed to focus the
attention of Middle America. His inept handling of Hillary, in which he
wound up appearing frightened of the opponent he'd just beaten. Allowing
Hillary (and her husband there, what's-his-name) a starring role in the
Democratic convention is not a solution any sane individual would be
comfortable with -- much less a roll-call vote. This threatens the
near-certainty of turning the entire affair into BillandHillarycon, with
the nominee winding up as a footnote. But it's all of a piece with the
campaign Obama has waged up until now. 
>
> We've never had a flake as president. We've had drunks, neurotics,
cripples, louts, and fools,=2 0but never a career screwup. (I except Jimmy
Carter, whose errors arose from sincere, misguided goodwill.) And I don't
think we're going to get one now. Another three months of flailing,
incompetence, and a collapsing image will do little to assure voters
concerned with terrorism, the oil crunch, a gyrating economy, and a
bellicose Russia. (Anyone doubting that Obama will go exactly this route
can consider the Saddleback church fiasco, which unfolded as this piece was
being wrapped up. Evidently, the campaign goaded NBC news personality
Andrea Mitchell into all but accusing John McCain of 'cheating' by failing
to take his place within the 'cone of silence' during Obama's part of the
program. The grotesque element here is that Obama's people and much of the
liberal commentariat -- including Mitchell -- apparently believe that the
'cone of silence', a gag prop for the old Get Smart! comedy series,
actually exists and was in use at Saddleback.) 
>
> Many of us have dealt with flakes at one time or another, often in
settings involving jobs and careers, and not uncommonly in positions of
some authority. We all know of the nephew, the fiance, the boyfriend,
whose whims must be catered to, whose reputation must be protected, who
must be constantly worked around if anything at all is to be accomplished,
always at the cost of time, money, efficiency, and personal stress. 
>
> In the fullness of time, we will inevitably see such a figure i n the
White House. But not this year, and not this candidate. Such acts of
national flakery occur only when there's no real alternative. In this
election, an alternative exists. Whatever his shortcomings, nobody ever
called John McCain a flake.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I can't say I love either one, but I will take a war hero Republican (or almost ANY Republican) over Barak any day. I'm sick of the Bush Bashing, I'm sick of the handouts and I'm sick of the Democrats. Delta was kind in his labling of Nancy Pelosi and I cannot stand any of them.

John McCain was not my first choice for President. I find him a bit irritating at times, but at least he's qualified for the job far and away more than Barak.

As for Sarah Palin; setting aside that she's so damn cute, she may be not the most qualified candidate either, but she's not running for President, she's running for *VICE* President. She can learn while spening hours and hours in the Senate listening to idiots drone on and on and on about BS. Barak is running for PRESIDENT and has no time to learn.

*VOTE REPUBLICAN!* Keep American American!


----------



## kwflatbed

*The Obama channel*

ChanNenel 73 on the Dish Network is now The Obama Channel.
Obama's media buying strategy has been marked by a willingness to work the angles, and to try to pick up a few votes at the margins. The decision to go to everything from extensive radio buys to odd-hour infomercials reflects the fact that the campaign media buyers spend a lot of time thinking about how much persuasion any given dollar can buy, and given a very cheap format -- late night cable channels that need filler, for instance -- will settle for a thimblefull of persuasion.
The satellite channel is the latest of these marginal gambits: Three readers from different parts of the country email that Channel 073-00 on the Dish Network is now labeled OBAMA. ("What is up with Sen. Obama having his own channel?" asks a St. Louis reader.) The channel plays his two-minute ad laying out his economic plan on a loop, over and over.
The only explanation: The media buyers think they can reach enough people per dollar to make it worth the odd buy.
The channel's appearance has provoked scorn and alarm on conservative blogs, though, and some discussion on a forum for Satellite TV aficionados, where one user writes that a Dish Network executive emailed to reassure the user that it "is paid advertising by the Obama campaign and is not an endorsement of Senator Obama by DISH Network" and will broadcast through November 4.
Dish Network spokesman Parker McConachie confirmed the forum account, and stressed that the channel is paid advertising, and not a corporate endorsement.

http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmith/1008/The_Obama_channel.html


----------



## CJIS

*Iranians see Obama as a moderate who may bring thaw*

AFP - ‎ 2 hours ago ‎
 Sky News

TEHRAN (AFP) - After three decades of outright hostility between Tehran and Washington, Iranians believe US presidential candidate Barack Obama has a softer approach that might aid a thaw between the arch foes. But whether the Democratic nominee or his *...*
Ahmadinejad's UN Visit Highlights Iran Stalemate Jewish Exponent

Reporter's Notebook: 'Remember the submarines; don't mention the war' Jerusalem Post


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Ok who picked this lady?(Palin) What the fuck, she is a complete ear head. I said this from the beginning. McCain just cost himself the campaign. Real dumb move!!! I am still voting for the GOP party however real disappointed with what it's offering for candidates!!!!!


----------



## sgthoskins

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Ok who picked this lady?(Palin) What the fuck, she is a complete ear head. I said this from the beginning. McCain just cost himself the campaign. Real dumb move!!! I am still voting for the GOP party however real disappointed with what it's offering for candidates!!!!!


Who should he have picked?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Mike Huckabee, Mitt Romney, Tim Pawlenty, Charlie Crist


----------



## Loyal

Obama and Biden are loud mouth gas bag liberals - #1 and #3 LIBERALS in Senate - What reasonable person wants them appointing anyone to the Supreme Court ??!! More affirmative action, more criminal pandering, more anti-police B.S....unreal - ONLY dopes would vote for them....or parasites


----------



## kwflatbed

*Candidates spar on energy, taxes, war*

UNDATED -- Republican Sarah Palin and Democrat Joe Biden sparred over taxes, energy policy and the Iraq war in a high-profile debate in which Palin sought to reclaim her identity as a feisty reformer and Biden tried to undercut the maverick image of GOP presidential hopeful John McCain. [Full Story]

Top Story Links 

Analysis: Palin eases the hurt in McCain-land
The Hiller Instinct: Vice Presidential Debate
*7News Poll Results*: Who won the debate?
Complete Video: http://www.freedomslighthouse.com/2008/10/sarah-palin-joe-biden-vice-presidential.html


----------



## 7costanza

I thought that she did a pretty good job last night. She actually could have jumped on Biden for a few facts he was wrong about, but all in all she held her own against someone with alot more experience than her.


----------



## kwflatbed

{{{{DRUDGE POLL}}}} WHO WON THE VICE PRESIDENTIAL DEBATE?...

*BIDEN*
*29% **85,407*

*PALIN*
*69% **203,309*

*NEITHER*
*2% **4,958*

*Total Votes: 293,674*


----------



## 7costanza

Wow... theres a poll you wont hear about in the Media...all im hearig is no one won..it was 50/50..


----------



## sgthoskins

7costanza said:


> I thought that she did a pretty good job last night. She actually could have jumped on Biden for a few facts he was wrong about, but all in all she held her own against someone with alot more experience than her.


She did better than I was expecting and you're 100% right she could have corrected Biden's lies a handful of times. Like my old hockey coach would tell us, "This is ours to lose" she didn't lose it last night.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I was very impressed with her ease. A couple of times she looked like she wanted to explode, but she kept her composure and charm. Biden came accross very polished, too polished and that's something I've always been just a little leery of. He's TOO much the pro.

Irish, I gotta respectfully disagree with you about Palin, no she's not a PRO politician and Thank GOD! It's the pros that are ruining things. *IF* she ever assumes the top office she'll have a plethora of career diplomats, economists and military people to assist and advise her, and I feel she'll use her good basic common sense to make the right choices. She's truly a fresh face to the political scene and every politician has claimed that. She's the real deal, not just saying it.

As for who won the debate, I don't ever see anyone as winning or losing a debate. It's he said/she said and everyone feels he or she is right or wrong. It's not something concrete that can be proven. Each made good points and each made an error or two. Who won? That's a question I only care about in November.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Todays News*

*PALIN: OBAMA COMMENTS DISQUALIFY HIM FOR COMMANDER IN CHIEF...*

*







*

*SARAH SHOW: 69,989,000 WATCH...*

*TOTALS*

*ABC 13,130,000*
*NBC 12,820,000*
*CBS 11,100,000*
*FOXNEWS 11,098,000*
*CNN 10,685,000*
*FOX 4,500,000*
*MSNBC 4,412,000 *

*Hillary Clinton On Palin: 'I Think She's Good' and 'Effective'...*


----------



## SinePari

Since we've seen this economic meltdown, or whatever they're calling it, all of a sudden, Mitt Romney would have been an outstanding VP choice. Set aside personal attacks and he would have torn Obama and Biden's fiscal plans to shreds.

John, there's still time to change VP if you want to WIN.


----------



## kwflatbed

E-Mail from a friend:

*To All My Friends, this is long, but very important, please take the time to read it.*



*This election has me very worried. So many things to consider. About a year ago I would have voted for Obama. I have changed my mind three times since than. I watch all the news channels, jumping from one to another. I must say this drives my husband crazy. But, I feel if you view MSNBC, CNN, and Fox News, you might get some middle ground to work with. About six months ago, I started thinking "where did the money come from for Obama". I have four daughters who went to College, and we were middle class, and money was tight. We (including my girls) worked hard and there were lots of student loans.*


*I started looking into Obama's life. *


*Around 1979 Obama started college at Occidental in California. He is very open about his two years at Occidental, he tried all kinds of drugs and was wasting his time but, even though he had a brilliant mind, did not apply himself to his studies. "Barry" (that was the name he used all his life) during this time had two roommates, Muhammad Hasan Chandoo and Wahid Hamid, both from Pakistan. During the summer of 1981, after his second year in college, he made a "round the world" trip. Stopping to see his mother in Indonesia, next Hyderabad in India, three weeks in Karachi, Pakistan where he stayed with his roommate's family, then off to Africa to visit his father's family. My question - Where did he get the money for this trip? Nether I, nor any one of my children would have had money for a trip like this when they where in college. When he came back he started school at Columbia University in New York. It is at this time he wants everyone to call him Barack - not Barry. Do you know what the tuition is at Columbia? It's not cheap! to say the least. Here did he get money for tuition? Student Loans? Maybe. After Columbia, he went to Chicago to work as a Community Organizer for $12,000. a year. Why Chicago? Why not New York? He was already living in New York. *


*By "chance" he met Antoin "Tony" Rezko, born in Aleppo Syria, and a real estate developer in Chicago. Rezko has been convicted of fraud and bribery this year. Rezko, was named "Entrepreneur of the Decade" by the Arab-American Business and Professional Association". About two years later, Obama entered Harvard Law School. Do you have any idea what tuition is for Harvard Law School? Where did he get the money for Law School? More student loans? After Law school, he went back to Chicago. Rezko offered him a job, which he turned down. But, he did take a job with Davis, Miner, Barnhill & Galland. Guess what? They represented "Rezar" which Rezko's firm. Rezko was one of Obama's first major financial contributors when he ran for office in Chicago. In 2003, Rezko threw an early fundraiser for Obama which Chicago Tribune reporter David Mendelland claims was instrumental in providing Obama with "seed money" for his U.S. Senate race. In 2005, Obama purchased a new home in Kenwoood District of Chicago for $1.65 million (less than asking price). With ALL those Student Loans - Where did he get the money for the property? On the same day Rezko's wife, Rita, purchased the adjoining empty lot for full price. The London Times reported that Nadhmi Auchi, an Iraqi-born Billionaire loaned Rezko $3.5 million three weeks before Obama's new home was purchased. Obama met Nadhmi Auchi many times with Rezko.*


*Now, we have Obama running for President. Valerie Jarrett, was Michele Obama's boss. She is now Obama's chief advisor and he does not make any major decisions without talking to her first. Where was Jarrett born? Ready for this? Shiraz, Iran! Do we see a pattern here? Or am I going crazy?*


*On May 10, 2008 The Times reported, Robert Malley advisor to Obama was "sacked" after the press found out he was having regular contacts with "Hamas", which controls Gaza and is connected with Iran. This past week, buried in the back part of the papers, Iraqi newspapers reported that during Obama's visit to Iraq, he asked their leaders to do nothing about the war until after he is elected, and he will "Take care of things". *


*Oh, and by the way, remember the college roommates that where born in Pakistan? They are in charge of all those "small" Internet campaign contribution for Obama. Where is that money coming from? The poor and middle class in this country? Or could it be from the Middle East? *


*And the final bit of news. On September 7, 2008, The Washington Times posted a verbal slip that was made on "This Week" with George Stephanapoulos. Obama on talking about his religion said, "My Muslim faith". When questioned, "he make a mistake". Some mistake!*


*All of the above information I got on line. If you would like to check it - Wikipedia, encyclopedia, Barack Obama; Tony Rezko; Valerie Jarrett: Daily Times - Obama visited Pakistan in 1981; The Washington Times - September 7, 2008; The Times May 10, 2008.*



*Now the BIG question - If I found out all this information on my own, Why haven't all of our "intelligent" members of the press been reporting this?*



*A phrase that keeps ringing in my ear - "Beware of the enemy from within"!!!*


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Since we've seen this economic meltdown, or whatever they're calling it, all of a sudden, Mitt Romney would have been an outstanding VP choice. Set aside personal attacks and he would have torn Obama and Biden's fiscal plans to shreds.
> 
> John, there's still time to change VP if you want to WIN.


I agree. The Democrats thought that Iraq was going to be the central issue, and bet on Biden. DUMB. The Republicans were just a tiny bit smarter, and thought that energy was going to be the central issue... wrong.

Mitt would have been a fantastic choice, and would have brought some economic strength to this ticket.


----------



## sgthoskins

You guys McCain is a RINO at BEST. Mitt is almost as bad as McCain as far as being a true conservative. Mitt was the one who signed off on the 10 million dollar in the RED socialized health care here in MA. Mitt is not a true supporter of the 2nd amendment. Mitt is too far left and pairing him with McCain would have made a lot of real conservatives stay home in November.

Mitt is a used car saleman, he did nothing in MA, and now he gets paid to speak.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Since we've seen this economic meltdown, or whatever they're calling it, all of a sudden, Mitt Romney would have been an outstanding VP choice. Set aside personal attacks and he would have torn Obama and Biden's fiscal plans to shreds.
> 
> John, there's still time to change VP if you want to WIN.


I think Palin has energized the conservative base as well as Romney would have, which is what McCain needed. Romney may deny it, but I think he would jump at the chance to be Treasury Secretary or Chairman of the Federal Reserve, where I think he'd do more good than being VP in the coming years.


----------



## Guest

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Ok who picked this lady?(Palin) What the fuck, she is a complete ear head. I said this from the beginning. McCain just cost himself the campaign. Real dumb move!!! I am still voting for the GOP party however real disappointed with what it's offering for candidates!!!!!


HUH ??????? Oh, and what is an EAR head ????? That what this is?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

YOur not seriously suggesting that Obama outclasses Sarah Palin I hope.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I honestly feel most Americans (I'm talking regular people here) see Sarah Palin as someone who might live next door and someone you see at a PTA meeting, not some seudo-intellectual phoney who's going to tell you just what you want to hear, pat you on the back and walk away muttering under her breath what a jackass you are. She's bright, kinda laid back and *REAL* and I personally feel we need that in Washington.

Not Teddy, Not Barney, not any of those 'politicians' who have been screwing us over for decades. She's not giving us a moderate snow job and planning a radical liberal agenda, she's being honest. Nice change.


----------



## Guest

Mitt Romney - The Quinn Bill is a good program I fully support (and he did, saving it from cuts).

Shannon O'Brien - The first thing I'll do as governor is cut Quinn Bill funding by 10% (thank God she never got the chance).

Any questions?


----------



## Nuke_TRT

*RNC to File FEC Complaint on Obama Fundraising Practices*

_By Matthew Mosk_

A lawyer for the Republican National Committee today said the party will ask the Federal Election Commission to look into the source of thousands of small-dollar contributions to the presidential campaign of Sen. Barack Obama.

The RNC is alleging that the Obama campaign was so hungry for donations it "looked the other way" as contributions piled up from suspicious, and possibly even illegal foreign donors.
"We believe that the American people should know first and foremost if foreign money is pouring into a presidential election," said RNC Chief Counsel Sean Cairncross.

Cairncross alleged there was mounting evidence of this, and cited a report in the current issue of Newsweek magazine that documents a handful of instances where donors made repeated small donations using fake names, such as "Good Will" and "Doodad Pro."

The Newsweek report says that earlier this year the Obama campaign returned $33,000 to two Palestinian brothers in the Gaza Strip who had bought T-shirts in bulk from the campaign's online store -- purchases that count as campaign contributions. The brothers had listed their address as "Ga.," which the campaign took to mean Georgia rather than Gaza.

"While no organization is completely protected from Internet fraud, we will continue to review our fundraising procedures," Obama spokesman Ben LaBolt told the magazine.
At the heart of the RNC complaint is a federal fundraising rule that lets campaigns accept donations under $200 without itemizing the names and addresses of the donors on its campaign finance reports. The rule was intended as a matter of practicality -- it did not seem reasonable to ask a campaign to gather that information from every five-dollar donor.

But the Obama campaign has raised more than $200 million this way, a staggering sum for donations that will not be subjected to outside scrutiny.

Obama campaign aides said today that a number of steps have been taken to safeguard against foreign or illegal contributions coming in in smaller increments. The measures include: requiring donors to present a passport at fundraising events held for Americans overseas, ending contributions to the Obama Store from contributors with addresses outside the U.S. or its territories, and requiring donors to enter a U.S. passport number when contributing via the Americans Abroad page.

"When we were made aware of an ad for a Nigerians for Obama fundraiser in a Nigerian paper, our attorneys sent a letter to the paper making it clear the event had nothing to do with our campaign, and that we would not accept contributions from the event," one Obama aide said.

And aides note that Sen. John McCain had his own foreign fundraising issues, having been forced to refund about $50,000 in donations solicited by Jordanian Mustafa Abu Naba'a, who was raising money on behalf of one of McCain's top Florida bundlers.

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/th..._to_file_fec_complaint_on_o.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sunday, October 05, 2008*

*Federal Lawsuit May Yet Undo Obama's Presidential Bid Over A Basic Citizenship Requirement. *



*Philadelphia, PA*-It was August 21, 2008 when a lawyer, *Phillip J. Berg*, a registered Democrat no less filed suit in the U.S. District Court to have *Barack Obama* declared ineligible to be the President of The United States. Berg and others claim Obama's birth certificate from a Hawaiian hospital as a forgery.

The claim is simple enough, Obama must produce evidence he's a natural born American citizen or he's gone. The Obama loving media would not touch this story with a ten mile-long pole. The website, *Snope's* called the claim false. All kinds of responses were made except for the actual production of evidence that the Plaintiff, Phillip Berg is wrong about his claim.

In the eleventh-hour before the Presidential Election the judge hearing the case has ordered Barack Obama to produce his birth and citizenship records. The judge has also ordered Obama to appear at a sworn deposition and answer questions.

If this lawsuit had no merit the logical response of the lawyers defending Obama's position as a candidate would have file a *Motion for Summary Judgment* and submitted certified copies of the documents as exhibits ending the lawsuit. That has just *not* happened.

Should the case be dismissed because it lacked merit, Philip J. Berg would personally be on the hook for all the legal fees and costs incurred by Obama and the other defendants. Instead the case is moving forward perhaps in a defense direction to claim the citizenship requirement is in itself unconstitutional. I don't think that defense would fly in a court even with all Democratic Party appointees.

Barrack Obama, I wish you well in you new endeavors outside of this or any future Presidential Election.

*Questioning The Loyalty Of Barack Obama *




Change is *Brack Obama's* platform. Change to what I ask? That's a reasonable question for the man who would be elected as a supposed guardian to our freedom and liberty.

Obama needs to be judged by the company he keeps and has kept throughout his life. Unfortunately they are not patriots but people dedicated to the destruction of America as we know it. Obama's circle of close friends includes radical Leftist terrorists and traitors like *William Ayers* and *Bernardine Dohrn*. Opinions are one thing but their actual bombing of American buildings is yet another.

There is nothing American about Obama's spiritual mentor and leader for 20 years, *Jeremiah Wright*. There is nothing American about Obama's Syrian born pal, now convicted felon, *Tony Rezko* who made a career of bribing Democratic public officials and raising money for their campaigns.

Obama wants the same revolution that his friends want either by his stealth political campaign or by force. Barack Obama wants to create government elite that taxes citizens into slavery. Barack Obama represents a very real danger to our democracy because of the friends he keeps. Obama is an obvious threat to democracy and freedom.

http://www.crimefilenews.com/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Military families see election as crucial*








Michael Anderson went shopping with his daughter Hope in Spring Lake, N.C. (Michael McLoone for The Boston Globe)

By Bryan Bender

Globe Staff / October 6, 2008

CAMERON, N.C. - For Private First Class Michael Anderson, the perils he could face on his first deployment to Iraq or Afghanistan next year are the least of his worries.
Anderson, 22, says he is more concerned about how his wife, Tunisia, 30, and the four children they are bringing up - from six months to 9 years old - will cope with his long absence; whether they will be able to make ends meet; the long-term effects on their relationship; indeed, even whether the family can hold together.
In the new military housing development where they live outside Fort Bragg, just one of the military communities that ring the Army's largest base on the East Coast, the neatly manicured lawns, American flags, and bright new playgrounds mask a messier reality about military life this election season.
"The family situation for soldiers stinks," Anderson said in the living room of his simple two-story house in Lyndon Oaks, home to enlisted soldiers and their families, as his wife put away groceries from Wal-Mart.
"This is an area that needs a lot of improvement as far as things that help soldiers," he added, including more pay and benefits and family-support programs.
"The wives don't have much to do," he said. "They get bored. They need to have more types of recreational things."
In large part because of such anxieties, soldiers and their spouses are more engaged in this presidential election than ever before, according to longtime observers of the Fort Bragg area. They are keenly interested to see what the candidates' policies will mean for the future of their communities.
But many of them are caught between their frustration with their predicament and a desire to make sure the mission in Iraq is respected and their service is honored.
Anderson, for example, said he believes that "the soldiers aren't being respected when they come home." He complained of local stores in the Fort Bragg area "taking advantage of us" by jacking up prices.
Since the US invasion of Iraq in 2003, the Army has taken unprecedented steps to help soldiers and their families cope with the strains of multiple deployments, unleashing a battalion of family assistance specialists, financial advisers, and setting up a variety of new counseling programs.
The Army has repeatedly acknowledged the strain caused by the such deployments, including a higher divorce rate than in other military branches.
"There is a maturity in how the Army supports these families," insists retired Colonel George Quigley, 69, now a community volunteer and organizer for the McCain campaign, which is trying to convince military families that the former prisoner of war will provide more benefits, if not an immediate let-up in the pace of deployments.
Still, the Andersons and their neighbors are among thousands of military families around Fort Bragg who are bearing the brunt of the longest conflict in American history involving an all-volunteer military - a force that also has the highest percentage of married soldiers, 60 percent - than in any previous conflict.
For a growing number of them, their deep sense of duty is threatened by the daily struggle for the semblance of a normal life, forcing them to question how much longer they can hold out, according to nearly two-dozen interviews a Globe reporter conducted last month with soldiers, their spouses, counselors, and community leaders.
Wives with husbands deployed overseas whispered of countless Army marriages falling apart, often as a result of infidelity. Mothers complained about the hardships of living on the salary of an enlisted soldier such as Anderson - who receives less than $1,400 a month in base pay - including wartime bonuses.
Others spoke in serious tones of soldiers struggling to rejoin their families after returning from war with scars, both mental and physical, and young children who barely recognize them.
"They are breaking up families," said Chandra Vargas, 27, whose husband is deployed a second time to the Middle East and who stopped by the Andersons, her two children in tow, to plan a late summer trip to the beach. "The same guys are going over and over again. You get a little bit of extra money, but it ain't worth it. They are leaving the moms to be single parents. People are getting 'Dear John' letters."
She implored: "Who is going to hear our pain?"
The soldiers and their spouses have conflicting views on how the candidates might help or aggravate the situation.
Anderson, for example, says he is drawn to the message of Barack Obama, who has pledged to bring US troops home from Iraq, but worries that the Democrat may not uphold the military's appropriate place of honor in society as much as his opponent, Republican and Vietnam veteran John McCain.
"Obama hasn't said that more money will be going to military personnel," Anderson said, a common refrain in the insular world of the military ranks despite the candidate's proposals for enhancing military and veterans programs.
"McCain has good ideas military-wise," Anderson continued, "such as more pay."
"I am a little scared about Obama," added Staff Sergeant Oswaldo Gabriel Garcia, 26, after he got a trim in the Bragg Barber Shop on Bragg Boulevard, located in a shabby strip mall next to a dry cleaners, a few shuttered storefronts, a tax service and a Cash N' Advance "coming soon."
Garcia, who has completed two tours in Iraq and is married to another soldier who is based in Washington state, worries that Obama will "downgrade" the military. "That is not the way to go," he said. "We have a war on two fronts."
Obama has said he would start drawing down US forces in Iraq as soon as he took office and expects to have all US combat forces out within 16 months. McCain has said he wants all combat troops out by 2013 but opposes any timetable and wants to be certain that US forces do what is necessary to ensure that Iraq doesn't become a haven for terrorists. Both candidates say they would improve benefits for veterans.
A growing number of soldiers, many of them in the lower enlisted ranks or junior officers, express support for Obama, whose campaign has launched a voter registration drive on Fort Bragg.
Soldiers such as Latoya Jackson, 26, who has been deployed to Iraq four times and is set to go to Afghanistan next year, want to know when the deployments will ease.
"I have been deployed four times and I have been in the Army nine years," she said, adding that she is looking for a president "who is going to help us, not hurt us."
But meeting the challenges facing military families simply outstrips the Army's ability to deal with it comprehensively.
So the state of North Carolina last year provided funds for the Cumberland County School District - where nearly one out of three students has a military parent - to hire its first full-time liaison to military families.
They turned to Shannon Shurko, 32, a former elementary school teacher and mother of two whose husband is on his second combat tour.
Over a dinner of shrimp and grits at Georgia Brown's in nearby Fayetteville, Shurko emptied a suitcase filled with pamphlets, binders and other materials she lugs to meetings with parents, teachers, and Fort Bragg officials.
There are practical tools such as "A Teacher's Guide to Deployment Issues," which outlines "signs of separation anxiety." Another guide, designed for military families, advises: "Prepare for deployment now. Resolve family problems before the separation. Time doesn't heal all wounds nor does absence necessarily make the heart grow fonder if there are unresolved issues left behind."
She holds up a copy of a magazine called "Military Spouse" she recently discovered, which offers a military psychologists' perspective on the impact of multiple deployments. "We have taken a big hit," Shurko said of military families like her own. "It was a rough deployment," she said of her husband's first combat tour. "Fifteen months is a long time."
Shurko, like many others interviewed, spoke not only of the difficulty of the multiple separations but the less-appreciated struggle to make the family whole again after reuniting with spouses and parents that have been at war.
"He missed so much," she said of her husband.
And just when her husband was getting to know his sons again, he received orders to deploy again. She doesn't want her husband to go overseas again, Shurko said. "I want my boys to know something other than chaos."
Vargas, after making an emotional appeal for help, scolded another Army wife whose husband is deployed, Sabrina Rivera, 24 - a mother of three with another on the way - when she said she isn't planning to vote.
"We have to make a difference!" Vargas told her.
But asked if she had decided whom she will turn to, Vargas paused before adding, "I don't know who I am voting for. It's kind of tricky."

http://www.boston.com/news/politics...06/military_families_see_election_as_crucial/


----------



## SinePari

sgthoskins said:


> You guys McCain is a RINO at BEST. Mitt is almost as bad as McCain as far as being a true conservative. Mitt was the one who signed off on the 10 million dollar in the RED socialized health care here in MA. Mitt is not a true supporter of the 2nd amendment. Mitt is too far left and pairing him with McCain would have made a lot of real conservatives stay home in November.
> 
> Mitt is a used car saleman, he did nothing in MA, and now he gets paid to speak.


Call it whatever you like, but you have to vote for the person that's going to benefit your personal situation the most. You're making generalizations that had no bearing on my job or family. The health care thingy was born and raised in the legislature that he had to sign to play nice with the natives.

3 RTTs, my property taxes stayed level, Quinn Bill stayed intact, vetoed tons of special projects, the job got new vehicles, sales tax didn't go up, and a very respectable postition that he and the Lt Gov didn't take a salary during their tenure.

So what, he's a golden child of a former polititian, but when you're handed an organization or a company, you still must have some brain power and executive skills to keep it running, not to mention making it better before you leave.

Obama is the next Jimmy Carter, and I fear Palin as a heartbeat away from a 72 y/o president to be making executive decisions for the country. So all I'm saying is that I would have been more comfortable casting my vote for McCain with Romney on the ticket.


----------



## kwflatbed

Obama Youth - Junior Fraternity Regiment






BARACK OBAMA KIDS AND HITLER YOUTH SING FOR THEIR LEADER






Palin Takes `Gloves Off' Against Obama, Fills Attack-Dog Role










Oct. 6 (Bloomberg) -- Republican Sarah Palin returned to the campaign trail with her ``gloves off,'' taking on the vice presidential candidate's traditional role of attack dog and lashing out at Barack Obama. 
At weekend rallies and fundraisers she criticized Illinois Senator Obama personally, particularly his association with Bill Ayers, a former member of the Weather Underground radical group, whom she described as a ``domestic terrorist.'' The Democratic presidential nominee ``is not a man who sees America as you see it,'' she said at a campaign rally in Carson, California. 
Her supporters said they liked the new tone. ``It's about time the pit bull got loose,'' said Ken Gow, a 47-year-old police officer who was among the more than 10,000 people at the Oct. 4 rally. 
The new attack mode may be a political necessity for a ticket that has fallen behind with voters. McCain trails in national polls by Gallup and Rasmussen by numbers that are outside the margin of error. Obama has also opened an advantage in important battleground states such as Ohio, where he has a 7- point advantage, according to a recent poll by the Columbus Dispatch conducted Sept. 25-Oct. 3. 
`More Aggressively' 
Palin alluded to the need for a more combative posture. ``There does come a time when you have to take the gloves off and that time is right now,'' Palin said at fundraiser in Costa Mesa, California. She told donors to ``get ready'' for the campaign to ``tell Americans more and more aggressively'' about the choices in the election. 
Alaska Governor Palin is on the offensive after several days off the trail as she prepared for last week's debate against the Democratic vice-presidential candidate, Senator Joe Biden of Delaware, and a series of television interviews that she herself has said were ``not too successful.'' 
In the interviews, with Katie Couric of CBS News, Palin, 44, had trouble naming Supreme Court decisions she opposed aside from Roe v. Wade, the 1973 decision which legalized abortion nationwide, and couldn't name any newspaper or magazine she relies on to stay informed. 
Ironically, Palin's charges about Obama's link to Ayers -- whose group carried out bombings of government buildings in the early 1970s -- was based on an article this weekend in the New York Times, a paper the campaign of Republican presidential candidate John McCain has said shows a ``willful disregard for the truth.'' 
`Palling Around' 
At a fundraiser in Englewood, Colorado, Palin called Ayers ``one of Barack's earliest supporters,'' and said Obama ``sees America as being so imperfect that he's palling around with terrorists who would target their own country.'' 
Obama, 47, once served on the board of a Chicago charity with Ayers and has denounced the bombings. The Times' report said ``the two men do not appear to have been close'' and that there is ``little public evidence'' of relationship since 2002. 
Obama spokesman Hari Sevugan said Palin's comments ``while offensive, are not surprising.'' The McCain campaign, he said, has gone on the attack ``in hopes of deflecting attention from the nation's economic ills.'' 
Palin's post-debate schedule will include both solo appearances and events with McCain, campaign manager Rick Davis said in an interview. She will focus on ``targeted states'' in the Midwest and Southwest, where ``she will really concentrate on galvanizing the party,'' Davis said. 
Fundraising 
Even though, unlike Obama, they have chosen to accept $84.1 million in taxpayer financing for the campaign, Palin and McCain have been raising millions for state parties and the Republican National Committee. 
Palin held five fundraisers in the three days following the Oct. 2 debate, taking in money in California, Texas and Colorado. The campaign declined to say how much she raised, though Paul Folino, an organizer of an event in Costa Mesa, California, said the campaign brought in $2 million from about 1,200 people there.

Yesterday, she wrapped up a weekend of campaigning with a fundraiser outside San Francisco and a rally in Omaha, Nebraska, where McCain's lead over Obama is in double-digits. 
At the rally in Carson, supporters cheered the new attack lines and shouted down pro-Obama protesters in the crowd. As one Obama supporter was led out of the stadium, Palin mentioned her 19-year-old son Track, who is serving in the Army. 
Son in Iraq 
``My son is over in Iraq right now fighting for the freedoms that that person is exercising,'' she said as the crowd roared. 
``I hope she hits him even harder,'' said Scott Taylor, 51, a building inspector from Glendora. ``The harder the better.'' 
While the McCain campaign is calling Palin's performance in the debate a success that proves her ability to be an effective running mate, polls taken by news organizations such as CNN immediately after suggested more viewers regarded Biden as the winner. Palin continues to inspire satire on late-night television. 
Impersonating the Republican candidate in a skit on Saturday Night Live this weekend, comedian Tina Fey lampooned her responses to a question about how a McCain administration would handle the financial crisis gripping the U.S. ``We're gonna take every aspect of this crisis and look at it, and then we're gonna ask ourselves what would a maverick do in this situation and then you know we'll do that,'' Fey, as Palin, said.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/bloomberg/20081006/pl_bloomberg/aj7yeq09er4q_1


----------



## sgthoskins

SinePari said:


> Call it whatever you like, but you have to vote for the person that's going to benefit your personal situation the most. You're making generalizations that had no bearing on my job or family. The health care thingy was born and raised in the legislature that he had to sign to play nice with the natives.


Vote for right and wrong. Not who's going to benefit you more. Obabma's tax plan will give me some more money because I make less than 250K. His huge .gov programs will help a lot of people and a lot of people who don't need it, they will all vote for him using your mentality. I vote for the people who are simply going to leave me and my family alone, which is usually the right thing to do even though it doesn't always mean job security or a larger pay check.

The health care thing should have never been signed, he didn't have to play nice he was on his way out. If he was a true conservative he would have never signed it.


----------



## SinePari

sgthoskins said:


> Vote for right and wrong. Not who's going to benefit you more. Obabma's tax plan will give me some more money because I make less than 250K. His huge .gov programs will help a lot of people and a lot of people who don't need it, they will all vote for him using your mentality. I vote for the people who are simply going to leave me and my family alone, which is usually the right thing to do even though it doesn't always mean job security or a larger pay check.
> 
> The health care thing should have never been signed, he didn't have to play nice he was on his way out. If he was a true conservative he would have never signed it.


The problem with your view is that true conservatives never make it past the primaries...they end up on talk radio. You can start out as one, but if you want to WIN, you have to become more central on the issues. The health care boondoggle hasn't affected me or my money at all. So what, he met them half way on a few issues. It's called legislation, where two or more parties come together with issues and eventually meet somewhere in the middle.

I choose to be more involved than most, and look at the issues as a whole, to include which candidate would be better for me. 4 trips to the sandbox and beyond since 9/11, and I voted for GWB...twice. So how did that benefit me and my family, being sent away over and over again? I believed in what we were doing as a country, and chose to be a part of it. But how many people hate GWB, hate the war, and yet have no vested interest in it?

Why will I vote for McCain? Because at this juncture, a bad Republican candidate would still be better than their best Democrat. If we have a one-party congress and president...God only knows what mess we'll be in. Oh wait, we have a one-party government in Massachusetts! How's that working out for us?


----------



## Kilvinsky

I watched the song video and I can't help but think how cute those kids were and how they were being used. Do they REALLY know or care about who's running for President or are they just parroting what they've been taught to believe.

Does anyone else cringe when you see little kids who don't know any better holding signs at a KKK or Aryan Nation rally? The side of the political track may very well be at extreme odds, but does it make it right to USE kids in this way and brainwash them?

Not in my book. I espouse my beliefs to my kids but have always taught them to think for themselves.....

but to realize I'M right. hee hee hee. I DO stress thinking for themselves, which they do which is proven every time they argue against my viewpoint.



SinePari said:


> The problem with your view is that true conservatives never make it past the primaries...they end up on talk radio. You can start out as one, but if you want to WIN, you have to become more central on the issues. The health care boondoggle hasn't affected me or my money at all. So what, he met them half way on a few issues. It's called legislation, where two or more parties come together with issues and eventually meet somewhere in the middle.
> 
> I choose to be more involved than most, and look at the issues as a whole, to include which candidate would be better for me. 4 trips to the sandbox and beyond since 9/11, and I voted for GWB...twice. So how did that benefit me and my family, being sent away over and over again? I believed in what we were doing as a country, and chose to be a part of it. But how many people hate GWB, hate the war, and yet have no vested interest in it?
> 
> Why will I vote for McCain? Because at this juncture, a bad Republican candidate would still be better than their best Democrat. If we have a one-party congress and president...God only knows what mess we'll be in. Oh wait, we have a one-party government in Massachusetts! How's that working out for us?


You sir have my thanks and my admiration. You hit it right on the money from where I stand.


----------



## sgthoskins

SinePari said:


> The problem with your view is that true conservatives never make it past the primaries...they end up on talk radio. You can start out as one, but if you want to WIN, you have to become more central on the issues. The health care boondoggle hasn't affected me or my money at all. So what, he met them half way on a few issues. It's called legislation, where two or more parties come together with issues and eventually meet somewhere in the middle.


That is the major problem. True Conservatives never do make it past the primaries. And yes once a person makes it out of the primaries they have to become more central to get the votes they need to win. And because of this election after election we are stuck choosing the lesser of two evils.

And you're 100% right on a one party system ruining everything. MA is the classic example of that. Hopefully Question 1 will pass so the state will get the message that spending is out of control.


----------



## Big.G

sgthoskins said:


> Hopefully Question 1 will pass so the state will get the message that spending is out of control.


I wouldn't get my hopes up... What has the state done about the millions of dollars lost from the steep drop in sales of FIDs/LTCs and hunting/fishing/sporting licenses? Absolutely nothing.

I see it now, the Governor's next money saving measure will be to replace every state employee (except those that are his close friends) with illegal immigrants...oh the hidden fact is that they will cost more than current employees.


----------



## sgthoskins

You make a good point on loss of revenue from the LTC's and sporting licenses, but honestly the state made the 1998 legislation in hopes of extincting gun owners in MA. They have come out publicly and said it. 

My hope is local aid will be cut if Question 1 passes.

This will mean increased property taxes. How much per house? Not sure but probably less than what that person or couple was paying in state income tax. Most importantly it is a lot easier tracking spending and wasteful spending at the town level than the state level.

You won't have total control of the spending of your tax dollars but it will be a huge improvement over state spendocrats we are currently victims of.


----------



## kwflatbed

If question 1 passes what about the senior citizens living on
a fixed income ?
How are they going to pay the increase in the property taxes ?


----------



## celticsfan

From what I've read, even if Question 1 passes and is technically binding, the Legislature has many ways "around" this--including passing a new law at the 5% rate based on some prior legislation etc.

Passing the cost along to property tax would be devastating to anyone on a fixed income. It would drive the foreclosure rate up as people already struggling to stay in homes are pushed to the brink, and highly incentivize people to become renters and not property owners. It would be a disaster. Personally, I am for some kind of VAT tax that taxes consumption, not property ownership.

Now, I am all for cutting government waste, but this move is all about protest and not realistic outcomes for the commonwealth, since there is no real plan to actually reduce spending in any meaningful way.

I also agree, true fiscal conservatives are few and far between. This is all about one thing: straying away from the notion our founding fathers had to avoid professional, long-term politicians. These guys are all about one thing: protecting their own "jobs" and career paths as elected officials. As such, they pander to the government beast. Democrats and Republicans alike are both about big government. It's very sad. I like people like Michael Bloomberg, who come from the private sector, don't rely on politics as as a job, and want to get the right thing done.


----------



## sgthoskins

People aren't going to be homeless. If push came to shove and the state could either cut spending or make fixed income people homeless you know the bleeding hearts would make cuts. Everybody complains about taxes, fees, and wasteful spending but nothing is never ever done about it. And celticsfan is right, one legislator already said if it does pass they are already thinking about a new income tax.

And this vote is 100% a protest about state spending. In a way trying to force their hand. What I find funny is the emails I get from legislators saying how the kids are going to be affected and crime is going to go up with less cops, yada, yada, yada. Why would any educated person make cuts on vital spending? It's amazing that New Hampshire can do without state income tax but MA can't.

The bottom line is something needs to change. It's obvious the state legislature will not listen to it's taxpayers and the sheeple will keep voting in the big spenders. So I guess nothing will change until the yearly decline of MA population catches up with it and the state will eventually go bankrupt.


----------



## kwflatbed

sgthoskins said:


> People aren't going to be homeless. If push came to shove and the state could either cut spending or make fixed income people homeless you know the bleeding hearts would make cuts. Everybody complains about taxes, fees, and wasteful spending but nothing is never ever done about it. And celticsfan is right, one legislator already said if it does pass they are already thinking about a new income tax.
> 
> And this vote is 100% a protest about state spending. In a way trying to force their hand. What I find funny is the emails I get from legislators saying how the kids are going to be affected and crime is going to go up with less cops, yada, yada, yada. Why would any educated person make cuts on vital spending? It's amazing that New Hampshire can do without state income tax but MA can't.
> 
> The bottom line is something needs to change. It's obvious the state legislature will not listen to it's taxpayers and the sheeple will keep voting in the big spenders. So I guess nothing will change until the yearly decline of MA population catches up with it and the state will eventually go bankrupt.


Look at the property taxes in NH compared to MA


----------



## sgthoskins

kwflatbed said:


> Look at the property taxes in NH compared to MA


That is the only argument I have ever heard. Yeah look at them, I live in Rindge and pay $1200 more a year then I did in Northboro. Keep in mind there is no INCOME or SALES tax in NH...

What is the better deal me paying an extra $1200 in property tax and saving $4800 in income tax or paying $4800 in income and saving $1200 in property tax?

Where is the money going in MA?


----------



## kwflatbed

At almost double your age I don't have an extra $1200 or more to pay
for an increase


----------



## Guest

The state income tax is not going anywhere, no matter what happens with Question 1. It could pass 100%-0%; the legislature will simply reinstate the income tax with some fancy wording around the ballot question, and life will go on.

If you want to vote yes on 1 to feel good then go ahead, but that's about all you're going to get out of it no matter what happens.


----------



## SinePari

sgthoskins said:


> You make a good point on loss of revenue from the LTC's and sporting licenses, but honestly the state made the 1998 legislation in hopes of extincting gun owners in MA. They have come out publicly and said it.
> 
> My hope is local aid will be cut if Question 1 passes.
> 
> *This will mean increased property taxes*. How much per house? Not sure but probably less than what that person or couple was paying in state income tax. Most importantly it is a lot easier tracking spending and wasteful spending at the town level than the state level.
> 
> You won't have total control of the spending of your tax dollars but it will be a huge improvement over state spendocrats we are currently victims of.


Why should only home owners bear the burden of supporting the entire state? What about the renters or others commuting from NH everyday to make MA income? If you commute from NH and work in MA, you're getting dicked in both ends like a rotisserie; you're paying MA income tax and NH property tax. Doesn't sound like there's any savings to live there.

Bottom line is that if they repeal the income tax they'll definitely take it from somewhere else. Here's a novel idea, how about banging everyone coming southbound into MA every morning with $5 tolls? Just like NH and ME bang Mass drivers coming north. The N-S road job on I-93 benefited the NH and north shore commuters the most but Metrowest commuters take in the ass with the tolls on the Pike going E-W every day.

Every road coming into MA will have tolls if he gets his way.


----------



## dcs2244

I'm voting to eliminate the the income tax...they can't spend what they don't have (in a pie-in-the-sky kinda way). Police, Fire, EMT, Water and Sewer: THAT IS ALL.

In reality though, this is nonsense. Here are the fruits of a one-party system. Even the Republicans here are Democrats (sorry, they are all just RINO trash...at least the dems are honest about schtuping us). Wait til the whole country gets to try out the MA system! 

Good Bye America. Hello slavery!


----------



## kwflatbed

Cookie sale shows 'voters' sweet on Sarah Palin









Photo by Ted Fitzgerald 
COOKIE ELECTION: Kelly Delaney, owner of Cakes for Occasions in Danvers, displays a tray of political cookies. And there's no debate: Sarah Palin's winning this contest.

So frustrated by politics you want to bite Barack Obama's head off or nibble Sarah Palin's ear?
Kelly Delaney hears you. Few patriots have invested as much dough in next month's presidential sweepstakes as this nationally celebrated dessert diva based in downtown Danvers.
"Sometimes people can go crazy if you don't poke fun at things," believes Delaney, a genuine "Main Street" mother of two so hungry to see people smile again she launched her Cakes for Occasions' 2008 Cookie Election.
Since the frosted sugar cookie straw poll started Friday, edible images of Obama, Palin, John McCain and Joe Biden have been selling like hotcakes. Roughly 120 a day, thanks to a window display with this food for thought: "Your Vote Matters!"
The Marblehead native's treats feature the finger-licking foursome's photographs reprinted with sugar and food coloring, and they're easier to swallow than their campaign promises.
Customers, said Delaney - a former cake designer for Boston's original Ritz-Carlton Hotel who has baked for both the National Football League and rocker Rod Stewart - are overwhelmingly sweet on Palin, while McCain cookie sales are double Obama's.
"No one's buying Biden," Delaney lamented. "Apparently he's not appealing. You eat with your eyes first."
Obama may have bristled during Tuesday night's debate when McCain referred to his fellow senator as "that one," but Delaney said voters are free to point to the Democrat's cookie in her shop and say, "I'll have that one."
"We'll put it in a bag and sell it," she said, laughing. "I'm so not taking a political stand on anything. It's a sugar cookie. Even if it's just for five minutes, it gets your mind off what's happening in the world. People are loving it."
Cakes for Occasions will announce their election results Nov. 3, the day before the real deal. Someone's sure to be unhappy with the outcome, but that's the way the cookie crumbles.

Presidential campaign - Oct. 9:

+ Vets do battle for John McCain

(8) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/region...okie_sale_shows_most_'voters__sweet_on_Palin/


----------



## 7costanza

*Palin Questions For The Democrats*


Question: What is America's first line of missile interceptor defense that protects the entire United States?
Answer: 49th Missile Defense Battalion of Alaska National Guard.



Question: What is the ONLY National Guard unit on permanent active duty?

Answer: 49th Missile Defense Battalion of Alaska National Guard



Question: Who is the Commander in Chief of the 49th Missile Defense Battalion of Alaska National Guard?

Answer: Governor Sarah Palin, Alaska



Question: What U.S. governor is routinely briefed on highly classified military issues, homeland security, and counter terrorism?

Answer: Governor Sarah Palin, Alaska


Question: What U.S. governor has a higher classified security rating than either candidate of the Democrat Party?

Answer: Governor Sarah Palin, Alaska



According to the Washington Post, she first met with McCain in February, but nobody ever found out. This is a woman used to keeping secrets. She can be entrusted with our national security, because she already is.



_*Now you DO know!*_


----------



## kwflatbed

*CBS REPORTER SHOCK: OBAMA AIRPLANE SMELLS BAD; CAMPAIGN TREATS PRESS POORLY...*

*Reporter's Notebook: Seeing How The Other Half Lives*

_Posted by Dean Reynolds_| _1222_








(CBS)​
*From CBS News' Dean Reynolds:*

(NASHVILLE, TENN.) - After most of the previous 12 months covering Barack Obama's campaign for the presidency, it was interesting, instructive and, well, relaxing to follow John McCain for the last few days. The differences between the two are striking.

Obama is the big time orator, McCain is the guy who struggles with a teleprompter or even note cards strategically placed nearby. Obama's crowds are larger, more enthusiastic. McCain's events are smaller, but to my eye, better choreographed. And now with the addition of Sarah Palin to some of his events, McCain can boast of crowds that match Obama's in energy.

There is an urgency to the McCain campaign now that I don't think was there before. Due to the fact that he is running second, no doubt, but it may also be because McCain has a finishing kick. Whatever the case, he is sharper on the stump than he was before. (Though I would suspect a candidate running behind would want to schedule two or three appearances per day, instead of the one McCain usually does.)

It is true that McCain enjoys taking questions from the audience in town hall-style settings. That doesn't mean he is the master of that kind of forum, it just means he's good at it. He likes to converse with voters. Obama does it well too, but seldom achieves that intangible bond with the people that all politicians crave -- or fake.

Behind the scenes, where the public is not allowed, there are other differences.

Obama's campaign schedule is fuller, more hectic and seemingly improvisational. The Obama aides who deal with the national reporters on the campaign plane are often overwhelmed, overworked and un-informed about where, when, why or how the candidate is moving about. Baggage calls are preposterously early with the explanation that it's all for security reasons.

If so, I would love to have someone from Obama's campaign explain why the entire press corps, the Secret Service, and the local police idled for two hours in a Miami hotel parking lot recently because there was nothing to do and nowhere to go. It was not an isolated case.

The national headquarters in Chicago airily dismisses complaints from journalists wondering why a schedule cannot be printed up or at least e-mailed in time to make coverage plans. Nor is there much sympathy for those of us who report for a newscast that airs in the early evening hours. Our shows place a premium on live reporting from the scene of campaign events. But this campaign can often be found in the air and flying around at the time the "CBS Evening News with Katie Couric" is broadcast. I suspect there is a feeling within the Obama campaign that the broadcast networks are less influential in the age of the internet and thus needn't be accomodated as in the days of yore. Even if it's true, they are only hurting themselves by dissing audiences that run in the tens of millions every night.

The McCain folks are more helpful and generally friendly. The schedules are printed on actual books you can hold in your hand, read, and then plan accordingly. The press aides are more knowledgeable and useful to us in the news media. The events are designed with a better eye, and for the simple needs of the press corps. When he is available, John McCain is friendly and loquacious. Obama holds news conferences, but seldom banters with the reporters who've been following him for thousands of miles around the country. Go figure.

The McCain campaign plane is better than Obama's, which is cramped, uncomfortable and smells terrible most of the time. Somehow the McCain folks manage to keep their charter clean, even where the press is seated.

The other day in Albuquerque, N.M., the reporters were given almost no time to file their reports after McCain spoke. It was an important, aggressive speech, lambasting Obama's past associations. When we asked for more time to write up his remarks and prepare our reports, the campaign readily agreed to it. They understood.

Similar requests are often denied or ignored by the Obama campaign aides, apparently terrified that the candidate may have to wait 20 minutes to allow reporters to chronicle what he's just said. It's made all the more maddening when we are rushed to our buses only to sit and wait for 30 minutes or more because nobody seems to know when Obama is actually on the move.

Maybe none of this means much. Maybe a front-running campaign like Obama's that is focused solely on victory doesn't have the time to do the mundane things like print up schedules or attend to the needs of reporters.

But in politics, everything that goes around comes around.

http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2008/10/07/politics/fromtheroad/entry4507703.shtml

*Cindy McCain: Obama running 'dirtiest campaign in American history'...*

*Harry Reid Implies Radio Host Is Racist For Tying Fannie Mae Exec To Obama...*

*McCain Goes After Ayers...*

*Palin: Obama not telling 'total truth'...*

Ohio Homeless Driven to Polls to Vote Obama

*CLEVELAND - Volunteers supporting Barack Obama picked up hundreds of people at homeless shelters, soup kitchens and drug-rehab centers and drove them to a polling place yesterday on the last day that Ohioans could register and vote on the same day, almost no questions asked.*

The huge effort by a pro-Obama group, Vote Today Ohio, takes advantage of a quirk in the state's elections laws that allows people to register and cast ballots at the same time without having to prove residency.
Republicans have argued that the window could lead to widespread voter fraud because officials wouldn't have an opportunity to verify registration information before ballots were cast.
Among the volunteers were Yori Stadlin and Vivian Lehrer of the Upper West Side, who got married last week and decided to spend their honeymoon shepherding voters to the Cuyahoga County Board of Elections.
Early today, Stadlin's van picked up William Woods, 59, at the soup kitchen of the Bishop Cosgrove Center.
"I never voted before," Woods said, because of a felony conviction that previously barred him from the polls. "Without this service, I would have had no way to get here."

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,433681,00.html


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

kwflatbed said:


> *CBS REPORTER SHOCK: OBAMA AIRPLANE SMELLS BAD; CAMPAIGN TREATS PRESS POORLY...*
> 
> *Reporter's Notebook: Seeing How The Other Half Lives*
> 
> _Posted by Dean Reynolds_| _1222_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CBS)​
> *From CBS News' Dean Reynolds:*
> 
> (NASHVILLE, TENN.) - After most of the previous 12 months covering Barack Obama's campaign for the presidency, it was interesting, instructive and, well, relaxing to follow John McCain for the last few days. The differences between the two are striking.
> 
> Obama is the big time orator, McCain is the guy who struggles with a teleprompter or even note cards strategically placed nearby. Obama's crowds are larger, more enthusiastic. McCain's events are smaller, but to my eye, better choreographed. And now with the addition of Sarah Palin to some of his events, McCain can boast of crowds that match Obama's in energy.
> 
> There is an urgency to the McCain campaign now that I don't think was there before. Due to the fact that he is running second, no doubt, but it may also be because McCain has a finishing kick. Whatever the case, he is sharper on the stump than he was before. (Though I would suspect a candidate running behind would want to schedule two or three appearances per day, instead of the one McCain usually does.)
> 
> It is true that McCain enjoys taking questions from the audience in town hall-style settings. That doesn't mean he is the master of that kind of forum, it just means he's good at it. He likes to converse with voters. Obama does it well too, but seldom achieves that intangible bond with the people that all politicians crave -- or fake.
> 
> Behind the scenes, where the public is not allowed, there are other differences.
> 
> Obama's campaign schedule is fuller, more hectic and seemingly improvisational. The Obama aides who deal with the national reporters on the campaign plane are often overwhelmed, overworked and un-informed about where, when, why or how the candidate is moving about. Baggage calls are preposterously early with the explanation that it's all for security reasons.
> 
> If so, I would love to have someone from Obama's campaign explain why the entire press corps, the Secret Service, and the local police idled for two hours in a Miami hotel parking lot recently because there was nothing to do and nowhere to go. It was not an isolated case.
> 
> The national headquarters in Chicago airily dismisses complaints from journalists wondering why a schedule cannot be printed up or at least e-mailed in time to make coverage plans. Nor is there much sympathy for those of us who report for a newscast that airs in the early evening hours. Our shows place a premium on live reporting from the scene of campaign events. But this campaign can often be found in the air and flying around at the time the "CBS Evening News with Katie Couric" is broadcast. I suspect there is a feeling within the Obama campaign that the broadcast networks are less influential in the age of the internet and thus needn't be accomodated as in the days of yore. Even if it's true, they are only hurting themselves by dissing audiences that run in the tens of millions every night.
> 
> The McCain folks are more helpful and generally friendly. The schedules are printed on actual books you can hold in your hand, read, and then plan accordingly. The press aides are more knowledgeable and useful to us in the news media. The events are designed with a better eye, and for the simple needs of the press corps. When he is available, John McCain is friendly and loquacious. Obama holds news conferences, but seldom banters with the reporters who've been following him for thousands of miles around the country. Go figure.
> 
> The McCain campaign plane is better than Obama's, which is cramped, uncomfortable and smells terrible most of the time. Somehow the McCain folks manage to keep their charter clean, even where the press is seated.
> 
> The other day in Albuquerque, N.M., the reporters were given almost no time to file their reports after McCain spoke. It was an important, aggressive speech, lambasting Obama's past associations. When we asked for more time to write up his remarks and prepare our reports, the campaign readily agreed to it. They understood.
> 
> Similar requests are often denied or ignored by the Obama campaign aides, apparently terrified that the candidate may have to wait 20 minutes to allow reporters to chronicle what he's just said. It's made all the more maddening when we are rushed to our buses only to sit and wait for 30 minutes or more because nobody seems to know when Obama is actually on the move.
> 
> Maybe none of this means much. Maybe a front-running campaign like Obama's that is focused solely on victory doesn't have the time to do the mundane things like print up schedules or attend to the needs of reporters.
> 
> But in politics, everything that goes around comes around.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2008/10/07/politics/fromtheroad/entry4507703.shtml
> 
> *Cindy McCain: Obama running 'dirtiest campaign in American history'...*
> 
> *Harry Reid Implies Radio Host Is Racist For Tying Fannie Mae Exec To Obama...*
> 
> *McCain Goes After Ayers...*
> 
> *Palin: Obama not telling 'total truth'...*
> 
> Ohio Homeless Driven to Polls to Vote Obama
> 
> *CLEVELAND - Volunteers supporting Barack Obama picked up hundreds of people at homeless shelters, soup kitchens and drug-rehab centers and drove them to a polling place yesterday on the last day that Ohioans could register and vote on the same day, almost no questions asked.*
> 
> The huge effort by a pro-Obama group, Vote Today Ohio, takes advantage of a quirk in the state's elections laws that allows people to register and cast ballots at the same time without having to prove residency.
> Republicans have argued that the window could lead to widespread voter fraud because officials wouldn't have an opportunity to verify registration information before ballots were cast.
> Among the volunteers were Yori Stadlin and Vivian Lehrer of the Upper West Side, who got married last week and decided to spend their honeymoon conspiring to vote fraud shepherding voters to the Cuyahoga County Board of Elections.
> Early today, Stadlin's van picked up William Woods, 59, at the soup kitchen of the Bishop Cosgrove Center.
> "I never voted before," Woods said, because of a felony conviction that previously barred him from the polls. "Without this service, I would have had no way to get here and theyre giving me a full bottle of Blue Nun on the ride back."
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,433681,00.html


 fixed it for ya Harry


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*Buchanan to Obama on Race*

*Buchanan to Obama*
*by **Patrick J. Buchanan*
Barack says we need to have a conversation about race in America.?

Fair enough. 
But this time, it has to be a 2-way conversation. 
White America needs to be heard from, _not just lectured to_.
This time, the Silent Majority needs to have its convictions, 
grievances and demands heard.

And among them are these:
First, America has been the best country on earth for black 
folks.. It was here that 600,000 black people, brought from 
Africa in slave ships, grew into a community of 40 million, 
were introduced to Christian salvation, and reached the 
greatest levels of freedom and prosperity blacks have ever known.

Wright ought to go down on his knees and thank God he 
is an American.

Second, no people anywhere has done more to lift up 
blacks than white Americans. 

Untold trillions have been spent since the '60's on welfare, 
food stamps, rent supplements, Section 8 housing, Pell grants, 
student loans, legal services, Medicaid, Earned Income Tax 
Credits and poverty programs designed to bring the 
African-American community into the mainstream.
Governments, businesses and colleges have engaged 
in discriminationagainst white folks -- with affirmative action, 
contract set-asides *and quotas -- to advance black applicants *
*over white applicants.*

Churches, foundations, civic groups, schools and individuals 
all over America have donated time and money to support 
soup kitchens, adult education, day care, retirement and 
nursing homes for blacks.

We hear the grievances.
Where is the gratitude??

Barack talks about new 'ladders of opportunity' for blacks.
Let him go to Altoona and Johnstown , and ask the white kids 
in Catholic schools how many were visited lately by Ivy League 
recruiters handing out scholarships for 'deserving' white kids?
Is white America really responsible for the fact that the crime 
and incarceration rates for African-Americans are 7 times 
those of white America ? Is it really white America 's fault that 
illegitimacy in the African-American community has hit 70% 
and the black dropout rate from high schools in some cities 
has reached 50%?

Is that the fault of white America or, first and foremost, a 
failure of the black community itself?

As for racism, its ugliest manifestation is in interracial 
crime, and especially interracial crimes of violence.
Is Barack Obama aware that while white criminals 
choose black victims 3% of the time, black criminals 
choose white victims 45% of the time?

Is Barack aware that black-on-white rapes are 100 times 
more common than the reverse, that black-on-white robberies 
were 139 times as common in the first 3 years of this decade.
We have all heard ad nauseam from the Rev. Al about 
Tawana Brawley, the Duke rape case and Jena .
And all turned out to be hoaxes.

But about the epidemic of black assaults on whites 
*that are real, we hear nothing.*
*Sorry, Barack, some of us have heard it all before, *
*about 40 years and 40 trillion tax dollars ago.*
*Be a better friend, **.*


----------



## kwflatbed

*One Voter Registers 72 Times

*(Cleveland, Ohio) I personally am not surprised at anything ACORN does. Although this situation happened in Cleveland, any prudent observer of the news would know that ACORN has repeatedly been implicated in voter fraud nationwide. 
A man at the center of a voter-registration scandal told The Post yesterday he was given cash and cigarettes by aggressive ACORN activists in exchange for registering an astonishing 72 times, in apparent violation of Ohio laws.

"Sometimes, they come up and bribe me with a cigarette, or they'll give me a dollar to sign up," said Freddie Johnson, 19, who filled out 72 separate voter-registration cards over an 18-month period at the behest of the left-leaning Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now.​The activities of ACORN should anger every law-abiding American. And somebody or several should be prosecuted.

Tip: Standup Chuck Nestor

Companion post at The Jawa Report.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## 7costanza

*Columbo On Obama*

Ah . . Sorry to bother you Mr. Obama, Sir










Excuse me Mr. Obama, I mean Senator Obama, sir. Um . . . know you are busy and important and stuff. I mean running for president is very important and . . . ah . . I hate to bother you. I will only take a minute ok, sir? 
See, I have these missing pieces that are holding me up, and I was wondering sir, if you could take time out of your busy schedule and help me out. You know, no big deal, just some loose ends and things. 
Hey, you have a nice place here! The wife sees houses like this on TV all the time and says boy she wishes she had digs like this you know? Is that painting real? Really? Wow. I saw something like that in a museum once! 
Oh, sorry sir. I didn't mean to get off the track. So if you could just help me out a minute and give me some details, I will get right out of your way. I want to close this case and maybe take the wife to Coney Island or something. Ever been to Coney Island ? No, I didn't think so. . 
Well, listen, anyways, I can't seem to get some information I need to wrap this up. These things seem to either be 'locked' or 'not available'. I'm sure it's just some oversight or glitch or something, so if you could you tell me where these things are . . . I . . . I . . . have them written down here somewhere . . . oh wait. Sorry about the smears. It was raining out. I'll just read it to you. 
Could you help me please find these things, sir? 
1. Occidental College records -- Not released
2. Columbia College records -- Not released
3. Columbia Thesis paper -- 'not available'
4. Harvard College records -- Not released
5. Selective Service Registration -- Not released
6. Medical records -- Not released
7. Illinois State Senate schedule -- 'not available'
8. Law practice client list -- Not released
9. Certified Copy of original Birth certificate -- Not released
10. Embossed, signed paper Certification of Live Birth -- Not released
11. Harvard Law Review articles published -- None
12. University of Chicago scholarly articles -- None 
13. Your Record of baptism-- Not released or 'not available' 
14. Your Illinois State Senate records--'not available' 
Oh hey listen! I know you are busy! Is this too much for you now? I mean tell you what. I will come back tomorrow. Give you some time to get these things together, you know? I mean, I know you are busy, so I will just let myself out. I will be back tomorrow. 
"Who wants to know these things?" asked Senator Obama. 
Columbo answered: THE PEOPLE


----------



## kwflatbed

E-Mail Alert:

HELLO EVERYONE: IMPORTANT INFORMATION!!

SEAN HANNITY, OF HANNITY & COLMES ~ FOX NEWS, IS GOING TO AIR A VERY 
IMPORTANT DOCUMENTARY ABOUT BARACK OBAMA, SUNDAY NIGHT AT 9:00 PM. HE STATED 
ON THE AIR THIS EVENING THAT NO ONE IN THE NEWS MEDIA WAS WILLING TO DO THIS. 
HANNITY IS GOING BACK TO OBAMA'S EARLIER DAYS, SHOWING EVEN THEN HIS TIES TO 
RADICAL PROFESSORS, FRIENDS, SPIRITUAL ADVISERS, Etc., HE STATED THIS EVENING 
THAT HE WILL SHOW IN DETAIL HIS TIES TO REV. WRIGHT FOR 20+ YRS (which we all 
know) HOW HE WAS PARTICIPATING WITH THIS MAN, AND NOT FOR THE REASONS HE 
STATES! HE HAS UNCOVERED MORE OF OBAMA'S RADICAL LEADERS AND WE WILL SEE 
THINGS THAT NO ONE IN THE MEDIA IS WILLING TO PUT OUT THERE. THIS WILL BE A 
NIGHT THAT YOU WILL KNOW MORE ABOUT OBAMA THAN EVER BEFORE. HANNITY IS VERY 
PASSIONATE ABOUT THIS PROGRAM AND ASKED THAT EVERYONE PLEASE, PLEASE WATCH~~ 
SUNDAY NIGHT, 9 PM. 

HANNITY IS DETERMINED THIS INFORMATION BE PUT OUT THERE BECAUSE AS 
AMERICAN'S, WE STILL DO NOT KNOW ABOUT OBAMA!! WAKE UP AMERICA!! THIS IS 
SERIOUS,EVERYONE. I KNOW MOST OF YOU WATCH FOX NEWS, AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE 
VOTING FOR, BUT IF YOU CAN, PLEASE PASS THIS ON TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW. THIS IS 
CRITICAL FOR OUR COUNTRY. MY PRAYER IS THAT WE, ALONG WITH SEAN HANNITY, WILL 
REACH SOMEONE/ANYONE BEFORE NOV. 4th.
WE MUST NOT GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!

GOD BLESS!!


----------



## 7costanza

You could go on the 7 oclock news with a picture of Osama on the grassy knoll holding a rifle and the general puclic would not give a shit, they are not listening or just dont care what this guys done...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Largest Ohio county downplays possible voter fraud*

_Associated Press - October 11, 2008 9:13 AM ET _

CLEVELAND (AP) - Election officials in swing state Ohio's largest county say proof of voter-registration fraud does not mean illegal ballots will be cast on Nov. 4.
Members of both parties with the Cuyahoga County Elections Board say computer databases flag people who try to register multiple times.
They also say Ohio voter identification laws exclude people from casting regular ballots when the board has not verified residency.
The board is investigating suspicious registration cards submitted by the Association of Community Organizations for Reform, a national group that tries to register poor voters.
By September, county officials found about 50 names on cards with irregularities involving people's names, addresses and birthdays.

Information from: The Plain Dealer, http://www.cleveland.com

*More states with problems:*

*4,000 'dead people' found on voter rolls in Houston...* 
*

**Missouri officials suspect fake voter registration...*


----------



## CJIS

*Obama Thanks McCain for Toning Down Supporters*
*New York Times - 4 hours ago*
By Julie Bosman PHILADELPHIA - The morning after Senator John McCain tried to tamp down heated comments from his supporters at a town-hall-style meeting in Minnesota, Senator Barack Obama offered him a quick nod of thanks.
More Mixed Messages from McCain? ABC News
Obama thanks McCain for toning down rhetoric AFP


----------



## kwflatbed

Oct 12, 7:35 PM EDT

*McCain vows to whip Obama's 'you know what' *

By BETH FOUHY 
Associated Press Writer

ARLINGTON, Va. (AP) -- Republican John McCain vowed Sunday to "whip" Democratic rival Barack Obama's "you-know-what" when the two presidential candidates meet Wednesday in their final televised debate.
McCain made that pledge as top advisers said he is weighing new economic proposals to help the nation weather the financial crisis. The Arizona senator refused to answer a reporter's question Sunday about what plans he might be considering.
Addressing several dozen volunteers at his campaign headquarters outside Washington, McCain promised some of his signature "straight talk" about the state of the race. National and many battleground state polls have shown him trailing Obama amid the deepening market crisis.
"We're a couple points down, OK, nationally, but we're right in this game," McCain said to cheers. "The economy has hurt us a little bit in the last week or two, but in the last few days we've seen it come back up because they want experience, they want knowledge and they want vision. We'll give that to America."
McCain said he and running mate Sarah Palin would continue campaigning hard in the three weeks left before Election Day, in places like Ohio, Pennsylvania, New Mexico, Nevada and Colorado. The two planned a joint appearance Monday in Virginia, a Republican stronghold turned battleground this time.
"We're going to spend a lot of time and after I whip his you-know-what in this debate, we're going to be going out 24/7," McCain said.
The two men will debate Wednesday at Hofstra University on Long Island, N.Y. CBS News anchor Bob Schieffer will moderate the 90-minute forum.
Still, McCain promised to run a "respectful" campaign in the weeks to come.
"I respect Senator Obama, we will conduct a respectful race and be sure everyone else does too. But there are stark difference between us," McCain said.
Meanwhile, Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., said McCain was considering policy proposals that would cut taxes on investments.
"I think it goes along the lines of now's the time to lower tax rates for investors, capital gains tax, dividend tax rates, to make sure that we can get the economy jump-started," Graham said on CBS' "Face the Nation." "It will be a very comprehensive approach to jump-start the economy by allowing capital to be formed easier in America by lowering taxes."
McCain already has laid out proposals to address the crisis, including a $300 billion plan for the federal government to buy distressed mortgages and renegotiate them at a reduced price.
The Arizona senator has said his plan is necessary to get thousands of bad mortgages off the books in order to stabilize home values and open up credit. But critics said the plan would do little more than reward financial institutions that made the bad loans to in the first place.
On Friday, McCain called for legislation that suspends for one year the requirement that investors age 70 1/2 begin to liquidate their retirement accounts. The Arizona senator said it would be unfair to force seniors to sell their stocks when stock prices have tumbled so severely. Obama aides said the Illinois senator favors a similar effort.
Obama also has offered plans to address the fiscal crisis but nothing as sweeping or controversial as McCain's mortgage proposal. On Friday, the Illinois senator announced a $900 million plan to temporarily extend an expiring tax break that lets small businesses write off investments up to $250,000 immediately, rather than over the course of several years.
Aides said Obama also wants to extend the Small Business Administration's disaster loan program to help small businesses that cannot access other sources of capital, as well as eliminate fees on SBA loan guarantees and increase the size of loans that could be covered. They put the cost at $5 billion.
Both candidates voted for the $700 billion bailout proposal Congress passed and President Bush signed into law earlier this month.
---
On the Net:
McCain: http://www.johnmccain.com

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/M/MCCAIN_ECONOMY?SITE=NYONE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

*Reform Party endorses McCain *

By MICHAEL GORMLEY 
Associated Press Writer

ALBANY, N.Y. (AP) -- Calling him the true reformer in the presidential contest, members of Reform Party USA endorsed Sen. John McCain for president on Saturday.
Party Chairman Frank MacKay said representatives from 27 states voted to endorse McCain, the Republican nominee and Arizona senator. None voted for Democratic nominee Sen. Barack Obama of Illinois.
"It's a good day for reform," MacKay told The Associated Press. "Whether (McCain) wins or loses, I believe we did the right thing and it gives independents the best chance out there to elect one of our own to the White House."
MacKay said the endorsement is a badge of honor for McCain.
MacKay, also head of New York's Independence Party, says the group considers Obama to be a traditional liberal Democrat.
MacKay made the announcement from Long Island at the national convention of the party founded by supporters of billionaire Ross Perot, a third-party presidential candidate in 1992.
There was no immediate comment from the Obama campaign.
---
On the Net:
http://www.reformpartyusa-ag.org

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2008-10-11-18-43-27


----------



## kwflatbed

*Phillip J. Berg* explains the reasons and evidence behind his lawsuit seeking to have *Barack Obama* removed from the ballot.

The video is longer than it should be because of the beginning gives us too much self-promotion from the producer of the video. Once you hear Philip Berg you'll see he has raised a valid issue that needs exploration.

The video is eleven minutes in length. Be patient and see just what Berg has to say. Above all Bergs allegations deserve an answer before the election. Pass this on to your friends and neighbors.






*Another Dangerous Pal of Obama With His Flock! *

This racist psycho will have a direct line to an Obama Whitehouse&#8230;


----------



## MARINECOP

http://www.obamacrimes.com/


----------



## SinePari

The same idiots who are running McCain's campaign also ran Bob Dole's campaign...how'd that work out for him? Just like Healy's God-awful train wreck, no matter how much more qualified you are if your campaign blows donkey balls you will lose.


----------



## DC10

Remember in politics, mediocrity rules. I like McCain but really if you think about it, he refers to himself as graduating 5th from thr bottom of his class, crashing 3 airplanes in school, cheating on his wife and then lying about his age to the future one.

Obama graduated high up in harvard law but is seen playing b-ball to relate and rarely mentions harvard.

Palin loves to call her self joe six pack and one of the regular folks. People want someone better than avg when running a country thats in a total mess.

For you die hard conservative types who are actually police mngt or supvs, if one applied for a transfer and said i graduated 5th from the bottom of my class, crashed 3 police cars, cheated on my first wife and then lied to my mistress about my age, would this be a standout applicant with no honesty/integtriy and other issues.

Lets face it, we always have the less of the 2 evils running...


----------



## Guest

DC10 said:


> Obama graduated high up in harvard law but is seen playing b-ball to relate and rarely mentions harvard.


Probably because he doesn't want to try to explain how he managed to become Editor of the _Harvard Law Review _without ever authoring a single journal article. That would be like if I were appointed Editor of the _New York Times _without ever writing a news story; it stinks to high heaven.



DC10 said:


> For you die hard conservative types who are actually police mngt or supvs, if one applied for a transfer and said i graduated 5th from the bottom of my class, crashed 3 police cars, cheated on my first wife and then lied to my mistress about my age, would this be a standout applicant with no honesty/integtriy and other issues.


That's pretty mild stuff compared to some police managers I've worked for.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> That's pretty mild stuff compared to some police managers I've worked for.


and we can all name numero uno stink pot!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Michelle Obama Nasty to African Media

*Closely related to last week's story on Jerome Corsi, author of _Obama Nation_, being stopped from holding a press conference in Nairobi, Michelle Obama contacted the African Press International (API) to lodge complaints about the reporting. 
Accusing API of colluding with American internet bloggers in an effort to bring down her husband, Mrs Obama said she decided to call API because of what she termed, API's help to spread rumours created by American bloggers and other racist media outlets in their efforts to damage a black man's name, saying she hopes African Media was mature enough to be in the front to give unwavering support to her husband, a man Africans should identify themselves with.

When API told her that our online news media was only relaying what the American Bloggers and other media outlets had discovered through their investigations, Mrs Obama was angered and she came out loud with the following: "African press International is supposed to support Africans and African-American view," and she went to state that, "it is strange that API has chosen to support the racists against my husband. There is no shame in being adopted by a step father. All dirt has been thrown onto my husband's face and yet he loves this country. My husband and I know that there is no law that will stop him from becoming the president, just because some American white racists are bringing up the issue of my husband's adoption by His step father. The important thing here is where my husband's heart is at the moment. I can tell the American people that My husband loves this country and his adoption never changed his love for this country. He was born in Hawaii, yes, and that gives him all the right to be an American citizen even though he was adopted by a foreigner; says Michelle Obama on telefon to API."​When API asked Mrs Obama to comment on why Dr Corsi was arrested by the Kenyan government and whether she thought Kenya's Prime Minister Mr Raila Odinga was involved in Dr Corsi's arrest, she got irritated and and simply told API not to dig that which will support evil people who are out to stop her husband from getting the presidency.

When asked who she was referring to as the evil people, she stated that she was not going to elaborate much on that but that many conservative white people and even some African Americans were against her husband, but that this group of blacks were simply doing so because of envy.

On Farakhan and his ministry, Mrs Obama told API that it was unfortunate that Mr Farakhan came out the way he did supporting her husband openly before the elections was over. That was not wholehearted support but one that was calculated to convince the American people that my husband will support the growth of muslim faith if he became the president, adding "even if my husband was able to prove that he is not a Muslim, he will not be believed by those who have come out strongly to destroy his chances of being the next President. Do real people expect someone to deny a religion when 80 percent of his relatives are Muslims?; Mrs Obama asked.

Mrs Obama asked API to write a good story about her husband and that will earn API an invitation to the innoguration ceremony when, as she put it , her husband will be installed as the next President of the United States of America next year.​Wow! It appears that Mrs. Obama has a fiery temper.

Because of _huge_ interest in the story, API has published a telephone number (004793299739) where staffers will field calls regarding this story. Doubters of the veracity of the reporting are encouraged to call to hear the real truth.

From another perspective, Michelle Obama's explosive attitude kind of makes me wonder what Barack hears when he leaves the toilet seat up.

Source 1

Source 2

Comments (3)

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## Big.G

I got my absentee ballot tonight and voted for McCain. 

Just for the record....


----------



## pahapoika

had someone tell me Sarah Palin is not fit to be VP because she has a degree from a community collage.

you can bet your ass if it was osama with the same degree he would be commended for raising up from his humble beginnings.

funny how i've heard some people wish for a "common man" to get into the white house , someone that knows how they feel.

now one comes along and she's a cunt because of her party affiliation ?

the Libs have no shame.


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> had someone tell me Sarah Palin is not fit to be VP because she has a degree from a community collage.


Not that it matters, but she doesn't. She attended community college (two in fact) but earned her Bachelor of Science from the University of Idaho.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Meet 'Joe The Plumber,' Political Star Of The Week*

*Ohio Resident Joe Wurzelbacher Becomes Face Of Working Americans*








Democratic presidential nominee Sen. Barack Obama speaks with Joe Wurzelbacher, a plumber by trade, as he canvasses a neighborhood Oct. 12, 2008, in Holland, Ohio. 
Getty Images

COLUMBUS, Ohio (CBS) ― Who is Joe the Plumber? He is Joe Wurzelbacher, an Ohio man looking to buy a plumbing business who came to symbolize the notion of "spreading the wealth" in Wednesday night's third and final presidential debate between Democrat Barack Obama and Republican John McCain.

Earlier this week, when Wurzelbacher got a chance to speak with Obama when the candidate visited Toledo, he told Obama that his tax plan would keep him from buying the business that currently employs him.

Sensing an opening in the debate, McCain cited that exchange when the candidates were asked to explain why their economic plans are better than their opponent's. McCain said Obama's plan would stop entrepreneurs from investing in new small businesses and keep existing ones from growing.

"Joe wants to buy the business that he has been in for all of these years, worked 10, 12 hours a day. And he wanted to buy the business but he looked at your tax plan and he saw that he was going to pay much higher taxes," McCain challenged Obama.

"You were going to put him in a higher tax bracket which was going to increase his taxes, which was going to cause him not to be able to employ people, which Joe was trying to realize the American dream," McCain said.

McCain then looked directly into the TV camera and said: "Joe, I want to tell you, I'll not only help you buy that business that you worked your whole life for and I'll keep your taxes low and I'll provide available and affordable health care for you and your employees. And I will not stand for a tax increase on small business income."

Obama denied that was true.

"Not only do 98 percent of small businesses make less than $250,000, but I also want to give them additional tax breaks, because they are the drivers of the economy," Obama said. "They produce the most jobs."

So what did Wurzelbacher think about being at the center of the debate?

While still on the air, *CBS Evening News anchor Katie Couric asked Wurzelbacher* what he thought of the debate. He said he wasn't swayed either way, though he seems to be leaning towards one of the candidates.

"I mean I have a pretty good idea who I'm going to vote for but you know that's my - you know, the nice thing about going into the booth is only me and the lever knows," he said. "I think McCain did a fine job this evening, I think he brought up some good points. I do like his health care and I do like his, where he stands on taxes."

"It's pretty surreal, man, my name being mentioned in a presidential campaign," he said minutes after hearing McCain utter his name.

In Toledo on Sunday, Wurzelbacher told Obama that he was preparing the company, which earns more than $250,000 a year, and said: "Your new tax plan is going to tax me more, isn't it?"

Obama said that under his proposal taxes on any revenue from $250,000 on down would stay the same, but that amounts above that level would be subject to a 39 percent tax, instead of the current 36 percent rate.

"And the reason why we're doing that is because 95 percent of small businesses make less than 250 (thousand). So what I want to do is give them a tax cut. I want to give all these folks who are bus drivers, teachers, auto workers who make less, I want to give them a tax cut," he said.

Wurzelbacher protested, saying he's been a hardworking plumber for 15 years and why should he be taxed more.

"It's not that I want to punish your success," Obama said. "I just want to make sure that everybody who is behind you that they've got a chance at success, too."

At a later point in the discussion, Obama said: "I think when you spread the wealth around, it's good for everybody. But listen, I respect what you do and I respect your question, and even if I don't get your vote, I'm still gonna be working hard on your behalf because small businesses are what creates jobs in this country and I want to encourage it."

Wurzelbacher's name came up again when the debate turned to a discussion of health care policies.

He said Obama's reaction on the tax question left him feeling uneasy.

"I didn't think much of it the first time I heard it," Wurzelbacher said, adding that he still thinks Obama's plan would keep him from buying the business.

About McCain: "He's got it right as far as I go."

Even so, Wurzelbacher declined to say which candidate would get his vote on Nov. 4.

"That's for me and a button to know," he said.

http://wbztv.com/politics/joe.plumber.wurzelbacher.2.841725.html


----------



## Johnny Law

Hahahah, good for you Joe! Put it right on him on national TV.

"It's not that I want to punish your success," Obama said. "I just want to make sure that everybody who is behind you that they've got a chance at success, too."

Translation: From each according to ability, to each according to need. The mantra of the communists and liberals.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I heard Marx went Triple Platinum with that one Johnny.... 

WORKERS OF THE WORLD UNITE!!


----------



## kwflatbed

The Drudge Report is already calling it the "Joe the Plumber" election. Truly, Joe the plumber did a great service for John McCain for pointing out the obvious in Ohio this week.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Student called a racist for pro palin T-shirt

http://www.myfoxorlando.com/myfox/M....jsp?contentId=7664458&version=1&locale=EN-US

*Mentally challenged man says his vote wasn't right*
Posted: Oct 14, 2008 05:50 PM EDT
Updated: Oct 14, 2008 06:20 PM EDT
By Jennifer Emert 

October 14, 2008
ALBANY, GA (WALB) - There are allegations of voter fraud, as a Dougherty County family claims the vote of a mentally challenged relative was stolen. 
They say the adult day rehab program where Jack Justice attends took him to vote, without the family's permission. What's worse is Justice says the person helping him wouldn't cast the ballot for his choice for President. 
Jack Justice has been voting since he turned 18. Typically his family takes him to their neighborhood precinct. This time Primus Industries, his adult day rehab program, took him to vote. His family was shocked, but what shocked them more was that Jack claims that his aide commandeered his vote. 
"They told me to vote for Obama, I said no I wanted to vote for McCain," said Jack Justice, a voter. 
Jack Justice says the person helping him, selected Obama's name. His sister says the family is often asked to sign a permission slips for trips, but for this they were never notified. 
"No permission slips, no nothing, he just came home and said he had gone," said Nancy Justice, Jack's sister. 
We questioned election officials about the procedure, who say they recall the group coming in to vote and an aide was helping the individuals, but they must sign an oath that they'll cast the ballot however the voter prefers. 
"So it plainly says the person should tell the person how they want to vote and then they help them mark it," said Carolyn Hatcher, Dougherty County Elections Supervisor. 
Election officials say they can't follow people into the booth to see what happens. We contacted the Albany Area Community Service Board who oversees Primus Industries. They say they do their best to protect the safety, treatment, and care of the individuals in their programs. They also said they'll look into the allegations and conduct an internal investigation if necessary. Nancy Justice is just upset the incident happened. 
"For me it was kind of pushing it to the limit there to get him to vote for someone in particular who they wanted him to vote for," said Nancy Justice. 
Election officials say the family's only option is to file a challenge to the election results. The Justice's are considering their options. 
Advance voting will begin this Monday at the Riverfront Resource Center on Pine Avenue. Advance voted will run through October 31st. No one will be able to vote the Monday prior to election day.

http://www.walb.com/Global/story.asp?s=9177991


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama Supporter Sues McCain for 'Hate Speech' *

"Missouri voter Mary Kay Green has had enough. The supporter of Democratic presidential nominee Barack Obama filed a lawsuit this week over what she claims is dangerous "hate speech" coming from the rival campaign of Republican presidential nominee John McCain.

Green, a 66-year-old grandmother and "semi-retired" civil rights attorney, filed the lawsuit in U.S. District Court in Kansas City this week accusing McCain, his running mate Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin and their campaign manager Rick Davis of "intentionally, recklessly and irresponsibly" portraying Obama "as un-American, a terrorist by association, and `not like us,' a non-white individual."

Palin, Green alleges in her lawsuit, has at her rallies used false statements to work supporters "into a frenzy causing them to make death threats" against Obama.

The lawsuit claims that Green "suffers terror of the heart, anxiety and grave fear for the life of Presidential candidate and U.S. Senator Barack Obama" because of the McCain campaign's efforts to invoke hatred against Obama.

Source​All investigations have found that NO-ONE said "kill him" about Obama at a GOP rally. It is just a report that sprang from the fevered imagination of one reporter.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## kwflatbed

morning political news

*POWELL FOR OBAMA: IT'S NOT ABOUT RACE*

*Powell endorses Obama for president*

*Republican ex-secretary of state calls Democrat 'transformational *
*figure'*

*(If you watched it was more about race than qualifications)*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27265369/

*POWELL: 'I would have difficulty with two more Republican appointments to Surpeme Court'...*

*Does not plan to campaign after MEET THE PRESS appearance...*

*McCain: Endorsement 'doesn't come as a surprise'...*

*FLASHBACK: Powell Told students an African-American president would be 'electrifying'...*

*August: 'Powell Will Endorse Obama'...*

*







*

*Archbishop criticizes Obama...*

*Dallas paper endorses McCain; Miami picks Obama...*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Limbaugh: Where are the inexperienced, white liberals Powell has endorsed?*

Rush Limbaugh said Colin Powell's decision to get behind Barack Obama appeared to be very much tied to Obama's status as the first African-American with a chance to become president.

"Secretary Powell says his endorsement is not about race," Limbaugh wrote in an e-mail. "OK, fine. I am now researching his past endorsements to see if I can find all the inexperienced, very liberal, white candidates he has endorsed. I'll let you know what I come up with."

As for Powell's statement of concern this morning about the sort of Supreme Court justices a President McCain might appoint, Limbaugh wrote: "I was also unaware of his dislike for John Roberts, Clarence Thomas, Samuel Alito, Anthony Kennedy and Antonin Scalia. I guess he also regrets Reagan and Bush making _him_ a four-star [general] and secretary of state _and_ appointing his son to head the FCC. Yes, let's hear it for transformational figures."

http://www.politico.com/blogs/jonat...ite_liberals_Powell_has_endorsed.html?showall


----------



## kwflatbed

*Let's Never Find Out: Part 1 -- Part of the Problem

Note:* This is the first of what will be 13 posts on why Barack Obama is a dangerous, objectionable, and objectively unfit candidate to be president of the United States (while many of the other candidates are not).

The daily videos involved will be from NeverFindOut.org, a project of Let Freedom Ring (donation link is here).

*This post is part of the fledgling HOPE ON Project* (*H*elp *O*hio *P*revent *E*lecting *O*bama *N*ow). Other SOB participants today include these (will update as time allows) Maggie Thurber, Buckeye RINO, NixGuy, Freedom's Right.

*Video* -- "Part of the Problem":

*Transcript:
*
*Part of the Problem*

WOMAN: Senator Obama, the papers say that you are benefiting politically from the financial crisis.

MAN: But if America knew the facts, I don't know how they could vote for you.

WOMAN: John McCain tried to blow the whistle on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac over two years ago. In 2006, he told the Senate, "For years, I have been concerned about the regulatory structure that governs Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac&#8230;. The GSEs (government-sponsored enterprises) need to be reformed without delay."

MAN: No wonder he didn't get their political contributions. And who opposed the reforms John McCain was calling for? Barack Obama, Christopher Dodd, and John Kerry.

WOMAN: Wait, it gets better. Guess who received campaign contributions from the people who drove Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae into the ground? Barack Obama, Christopher Dodd and John Kerry.

MAN: John McCain saw this coming. You, Senator Obama, have been part of the problem.

ANNOUNCER: What happens when we elect a Senator who's part of the biggest financial crisis in U.S. history? Please, America, let's never find out.​*Additional Commentary by Tom Blumer:*

This could be a book (and should be), but here is a chronology of what happened: 
The Jimmy Carter- "inspired," Bill Clinton- "enhanced" Community Reinvestment Act (CRA) intimidated banks and the GSE into lending money to people who were unreasonable credit risks.

The GSEs facilitated the extension of risky credit by buying risky mortgage loans the banks originated. They did so by reducing the credit-score approval thresholds built into their credit analysis software programs (Desktop Underwriter at Fannie Mae, Loan Prospector at Freddie Mac) for both conventional and subprime (i.e., very risky) loans.

GSE executive management was heavily populated by Democrats who had been in government service (e.g., Franklin Raines, who is, incredibly, a current Obama adviser). Managements at both companies cooked the books and let accounting chaos reign. Both companies paid out wildly excessive bonuses based on fictitious earnings.

Attempts like McCain's to reform the two GSEs were met with cries of "racism" by Democrats in Congress who thought lending money to people who had a high likelihood of not paying it back, thereby ruining their credit, was a good idea.

The high default rates on loans purchased by the two GSEs led both companies into receivership, and shook the mortgage lending industry to its foundations, and lead to the most serious declines in real estate values in generations.

The collapses at the two GSEs created contributed to problems that were so far-reaching that the government felt compelled to formulate a "bailout" plan that could very cost future generations hundreds of billions of dollars.

The financial-sector problems that can be laid at the feet of the GSEs are negatively affecting the rest of the economy. After 6 years of virtually uninterrupted growth, a recession could occur.

Barack Obama's role in all of this was one of contributing to the problem as a young lawyer/"activist" (suing a banking giant to intimidate it into making irresponsible loans), and failure to act to prevent the GSE train wreck while a US senator.

This is not "Judgment to Lead." Electing someone so beholden to so many who are so corrupt is more like a recipe for calamity.​Source

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## sgthoskins

Some good videos about the Messiah on this website.

http://neverfindout.org/


----------



## 7costanza

Has anyone heard the latest soundbite from a Biden interview..not sure where its from...hes talking about when Obama gets in and how within the first 6 months hes going to be tested by a major emergency and hes not sure how he will react...Im off to work but if someone finds it post it....Its really good..


----------



## KozmoKramer

Could you believe that 7? Have you also noticed the Obama Press hasn't been running the full statements? Weird huh???


----------



## 7costanza

I heard 2 different callers state " I wasnt sure who I was voting for, now I do " keep talking Biden and you left wing, anti gun, moonbat ,hairplug wearing horses ass.....


----------



## Inspector

Will election night bring civil unrest?

Police departments countrywide think it's a possibility, and they're preparing for riots or other violent reactions to a McCain or Obama victory, The Hill reports.

There is particular concern that a loss by Obama, who has built a big lead in the polls, could prompt significant problems.

"Some worry that if Barack Obama loses and there is suspicion of foul play in the election, violence could ensue in cities with large black populations," The Hill writes. Detroit, Chicago, Oakland and Philadelphia are among the cities that plan to have extra police deployed.

"Are we anticipating it will be a riot situation? No. But will we be prepared if it goes awry? Yes," Oakland Police Department spokesman Jeff Thomason said.

Oakland will have extra units trained to deal with riots deployed and SWAT teams on standby when the results come in. Many police departments are preparing as they might for the possibility of a championship win or loss by a local sports team.

Some believe riots could come no matter who wins.

"If [Obama] is elected, like with sports championships, people may go out and riot," Bob Parks, an online columnist and black Republican candidate for state representative in Massachusetts, told The Hill. "If Barack Obama loses there will be another large group of people who will assume the election was stolen from him&#8230;.. This will be an opportunity for people who want to commit mischief."
CBS NEWS


----------



## sgthoskins

Inspector said:


> "If Barack Obama loses there will be another large group of people who will assume the election was stolen from him&#8230;.. This will be an opportunity for people who want *their teeth kicked in...*"
> CBS NEWS


Fixed it for them.


----------



## Guest

I said it before, and hopefully we'll find out; if McCain wins, the Rodney King riots will look like Easter pageants in comparison, and the media will do everything possible to foment it and keep them going.


----------



## pahapoika

vote for osama or we'll burn the cities down , real nice.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Let's Never Find Out: Part 3 -- Punished

*Let's Never Find Out Series: 
Part 1 - The Mortgage Meltdown and Obama

Part 2 - Drill, Baby, Drill​
*Here's Part 3* from Pro Ecclesia:

__________________________________________________________

*NOTE:* The videos are from NeverFindOut.org, a project of Let Freedom Ring.

*Post is part of the HOPE ON Project* (Help Ohio Prevent Electing Obama Now).

__________________________________________________________

Video - "Punished with a Baby" (direct YouTube link is here):






Transcript:

*WOMAN:* Senator Obama, I'm afraid. In March, you told America:

*OBAMA:* "I've got two daughters. If they make a mistake, I don't want them punished with a baby."

*WOMAN:* Punished. I'm afraid because I'm a mother and I can't imagine what this country would become if its President could look upon a baby as a punishment. And I'm afraid, because those children that you spoke of as a punishment would be your very own grandchildren.

*ANNOUNCER:* What happens when we elect a President who has disregard for human life? Please, America, let's never find out.​
__________________________________________________________

At Pro Ecclesia, a thoughtful and, I believe, convincing discussion of the topic is provided with a focus on Obama's documented statements, decisions and attitudes regarding children as punishment. Go visit.

My take? It is hard to dispute the contention that leftists consider human life as tolerable only when convenient. Bothersome lives are expendable.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## CJIS

*Obama Says McCain Would Pose a National Security Risk*
*ABC News - 1 hour ago*
By JAKE TAPPER As Sen. Barack Obama continued to gain ground in key battleground states Wednesday, he sharpened his attacks against Sen. John McCain and issued a grave warning that a vote for his rival could put the country at risk.
Palin may release her medical records MSNBC
Palin to disclose health records Boston Globe


*Expensive Wardrobe Goes Against McCain-Palin Story Line*
*Washington Post - 1 hour ago*
Fashion Columnist Robin Givhan asks how a campaign can portray Gov. Sarah Palin as a no-frills hockey mom while spending a jaw-dropping sum at Neiman Marcus, Saks Fifth Avenue and Barneys to outfit her.
Video: Obama Brushes Aside GOP Biden Criticism AssociatedPress 
Palin's Spending Spree Sheds Light on Campaign's Priorities ABC News
Christian Science Monitor - CBS News - The Weekly Standard - Arizona Daily Star
*all 891 news articles »*

*Just what would Sarah Palin do as vice president? Take 'charge' of ...*
*Los Angeles Times - 43 minutes ago*
Vice President Dick Cheney says it regularly: He rarely votes in the Senate, but when he does, the Bush side always wins. That's because the vice president, as president of the Senate, only votes to break a tie.
Reid to Palin: No, VP not 'in charge of'' Senate San Francisco Chronicle
Palin tells kids the vice president 'runs' Senate The Associated Press
CBS News - ABC News - Boston Globe - CNN Political Ticker
*all 165 news articles »*

*Obama Says Both Candidates Would Face a 'Crisis'*
*New York Times - 1 hour ago*
By JACK HEALY Senator Barack Obama on Wednesday dismissed Republican criticisms that he lacks the experience to face an unexpected international crisis early in his presidency, saying the next president will be tested, no matter who is elected on Nov.
Obama brushes aside GOP criticism of his tax plans The Associated Press
McCain looking better in Florida polls MiamiHerald.com
WLWT - MSNBC - WCSH-TV - LimaOhio.com
*all 1,270 news articles »*

*Palin pushing McCain on social issues?*
*MSNBC - 44 minutes ago*
GREEN, Ohio -- Palin may be overstating her running mate's positions on several key social policy issues, in an effort to shore up support from Christian conservatives.
Palin says election result rests in God's hands The Associated Press
Palin: The 'right thing' for America will happen Nov. 4 Boston Globe


----------



## Andy0921

I don't know where this sign was erected but it's funny nonetheless:


----------



## kwflatbed

*ACORN challenges voter fraud accusations*

















SPRINGFIELD, Mass. (WWLP) - The community group ACORN just released a web-video, challenging accusations its work leads to fraudulent voting. It's a video to be shown at evening house parties in Springfield and 16 other cities around the nation. 
ACORN organizer Hina Sheikh says the group doesn't do much voter registration here in this non-battleground state, but she says in any case, the false registration cards that some paid workers may fill out don't lead to actual votes. 
Sheikh says: "Well voter fraud only happens if those false registration cards if the people on those cards go and vote but nobody tried to do that that's very minimal according to many reports that rarely happens."
The New Mexico republican party says it has proof some fraudulent votes were cast in the state's June primary, but experts say such cases are very rare. 
Democratic candidate Barack Obama has been accused of ties to ACORN.
Obama says 13 years ago he joined with the US Justice department to help ACORN force implementation of voter laws in the state of Illinois, but that's it. 
But Hina Shiekh is proud of the work they do with low income people nationwide, giving low income citizens a voice.

Here is the ACORN video.

http://www.wwlp.com/global/story.asp?s=9229819&srvc=developing


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> I said it before, and hopefully we'll find out; if McCain wins, the Rodney King riots will look like Easter pageants in comparison, and the media will do everything possible to foment it and keep them going.


I willing to bet my butternut doughnuts that there are stringers already posted somewhere near Florence and Normandy Streets in Los Angeles.


----------



## Inspector

SALEM, N.H. (AP) -- Former Massachusetts Gov. William Weld, a Republican, is endorsing Democrat Barack Obama for president, citing the senator's steady leadership, good judgment and ability to unify Democrats, Republicans and independents.
"Senator Obama is a once-in-a-lifetime candidate who will transform our politics and restore America's standing in the world," Weld said in a statement released Friday. "We need a president who will lead based on our common values and Senator Obama demonstrates an ability to unite and inspire.
"Throughout this campaign I've watched his steady leadership through trying times and I'm confident he is the best candidate to move our country forward," Weld said.
Weld planned to hold a news conference at Obama's campaign office in Salem at 11 a.m.
Last year, Weld came to New Hampshire to campaign for another former Massachusetts governor, Republican Mitt Romney, who ended his bid for the presidential nomination in February.
Weld was governor from 1991 to 1997. Before that, he was appointed U.S. attorney for Massachusetts by President Reagan and was later selected to head the criminal division of the Justice Department.
Weld briefly entered the New York governor's race in 2006 before dropping out.
He had headed the Decker College trade school in Louisville, Ky., which shut down in 2005 amid a bankruptcy and federal and state investigations. Weld denied knowing there were any problems at the school and said he invested more than $500,000 in it.


----------



## sgthoskins

How about this utter bullshit. He should be strung up and stoned by every resident in MA who is currently serving out of state.

http://freerepublic.info/focus/f-news/2113388/posts



> WRKO: MA AG Galvin fights order by Court to ensure military members get absentee ballots
> WRKO Radio, Boston | 10/23/08
> 
> Posted on Thursday, October 23, 2008 3:20:35 PM by pabianice
> 
> Massachusetts Sec. of the Commonwealth General Bill Galvin, a surly hack who makes Joe Biden look like a wise statesman, has been slapped by a federal court for trying to disenfranchise members of the military. Seems Galvin has willfully disobeyed a federal courts' instruction to count the number of military absentee ballots returned to Massachusetts from overseas, especially US sailors and Marines. According to WRKO, Galvin has not met this requirement since he's been in office and a court finally slapped him hard. In response, *Galvin claims that he doesn't have time to ensure that absentee military ballots are accounted for and counted during an election.* The host on the radio then mentioned that Galvin was out in front of a CVS drug store personally passing-out voter registration forms to everyone who walked by -- citizen and non-citizen alike.
> 
> This is part of the undercurrent in this election. Democrats are absolutely determined to treat the milityary like crap and do everything they can -- lawful and unlawful -- to make Obama win.


Hopefully one of these days I will get the chance to meet pencil neck Gavin face to face.


----------



## 7costanza

Im not sure how many of you have heard about the Berg vs Obama case. He believes Obama is not a Citizen and therefore not eligible to become President. Some say its bullshit, not many stations have covered it, but I think things are going to get a little more interesting in regards to this subject. My father , who lives in Fla told me this morning that Michael Savage had Berg on his show the other day and this story is going to be getting alot more attention. For all of you who do not know what Im talking about...go to the website and listen for yourself...Pass it to everyone you know..we need to get this out or we are all screwed..

www.michaelsavage.com


----------



## kwflatbed

7costanza said:


> Im not sure how many of you have heard about the Berg vs Obama case. He believes Obama is not a Citizen and therefore not eligible to become President. Some say its bullshit, not many stations have covered it, but I think things are going to get a little more interesting in regards to this subject. My father , who lives in Fla told me this morning that Michael Savage had Berg on his show the other day and this story is going to be getting alot more attention. For all of you who do not know what Im talking about...go to the website and listen for yourself...Pass it to everyone you know..we need to get this out or we are all screwed..
> 
> www.michaelsavage.com


How could anyone not know with all of the articles that I have posted about it


----------



## 7costanza

Harry, sometimes people come on and just read the last post..or dont folllow through...I agree but this needs to be brought up and forwarded and talked about ...before its to late..


----------



## kwflatbed

7costanza said:


> Harry, sometimes people come on and just read the last post..or dont folllow through...I agree but this needs to be brought up and forwarded and talked about ...before its to late..


It was to late the day people elected the scumbag democrats that are in power that are sweeping everything under the rug.

Also you will never see anything in print or in the leftist mainstream outlets,TV, internet, etc.

The BIG STORY now is who is going to the two million dollar party
that Obama is going to throw in Chicago.


----------



## 7costanza

WOW...giving up..NEVER..


----------



## KozmoKramer

Folks - as 7Costanza put up earlier, please listen to these 2 segments.
If true, and that socialist fraud is elected, our Constitution will be rendered to scrap.

http://michaelsavage.wnd.com/?pageId=2256


----------



## kwflatbed

*Someone Loves Obama*

*







*

*







*

*OBAMA leads our youth*

*







*

*IBD/TIPP Tracking Poll: Day Eleven*

Posted: Thursday, October 23, 2008

McCain has cut into Obama's lead for a second day and is now just 1.1 points behind. The spread was 3.7 Wednesday and 6.0 Tuesday. The Republican is making headway with middle- and working- class voters, and has surged 10 points in two days among those earning between $30,000 and $75,000. He has also gone from an 11-point deﬁcit to a 9-point lead among Catholics.

View Results From Prior Days

*About IBD/TIPP*: An analysis of Final Certified Results for the 2004 election showed IBD's polling partner, TIPP, was the most accurate pollster of the campaign season. Learn more at www.TIPPonline.com.

Stirring the pot

Islamic group calls on NMGOP to repudiate remarks made by Marcia Stirman

Alamogordo Daily News
By Tim Korte, Associated Press Writer



Marcia Stirman campaigning in 2006. She was running for a... (Alamogordo Daily News file photo)

ALBUQUERQUE The chairwoman of an Otero County Republican women's group on Tuesday defended a letter to the editor in which she wrote, ''I believe Muslims are our enemies.'' 
Marcia Stirman, a 56-year-old interior decorator, also called Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama ''a Muslim socialist.'' 
A national Islamic group expressed outrage over Stirman's letter and called on state and national Republican Party officials to repudiate the publication of ''anti-Muslim comments.'' 
''Because these hate-filled remarks were made by a prominent Republican, it is incumbent on state and national GOP officials to repudiate her divisive and intolerant views,'' said Nihad Awad, executive director of the Council on American-Islamic Relations. 
Officials with the Republican Party of New Mexico had no immediate comment. 
The letter ran Tuesday in the Alamogordo Daily News. It was titled ''Why I'm a Republican'' and listed 16 reasons for her party affiliation. 
The list ends with Stirman saying Obama is ''a Muslim socialist.'' She also wrote, ''I believe war is a fact of life and we should always win.'' Stirman told The Associated Press in a telephone interview that she was surprised by reaction to her letter, which she said included support from all over the country. She wrote it after the newspaper recently published another reader's letter titled ''Why I'm a Democrat.''

Asked for a response to Awad's concerns, she said of Muslims: ''I don't trust them at all. They've sworn across the world that they are our enemies. Why we're trying to elect one is beside me.'' 
Obama's Kenyan father was Muslim, but Obama grew up in a Christian family. Although he has professed his Christianity repeatedly and explained how his Christian faith shapes his politics, he has battled Internet-fueled rumors throughout the campaign that he is Muslim. 
Stirman said she carefully considered what she wrote in the letter, refused to apologize and defended her right to express her views. ''I still have freedom of speech and an opinion. If the Islamic group doesn't like it, well, I don't like what's going on in their camp, either,'' Stirman said.

http://www.alamogordonews.com/news/ci_10780432


----------



## sgthoskins

KozmoKramer said:


> Folks - as 7Costanza put up earlier, please listen to these 2 segments.
> If true, and that socialist fraud is elected, our Constitution will be rendered to scrap.
> 
> http://michaelsavage.wnd.com/?pageId=2256


You are assuming the socialists ever had any respect for the Constitution in the first place.

*IF* he gets elected, he's not going to get a full security clearance with his ties to known terrorists. It will be compartmentalized of course until the Messiah gets the laws on clearance changed. :baby21:


----------



## Guest

sgthoskins said:


> How about this utter bullshit. He should be strung up and stoned by every resident in MA who is currently serving out of state.
> 
> http://freerepublic.info/focus/f-news/2113388/posts
> 
> Hopefully one of these days I will get the chance to meet pencil neck Gavin face to face.


We all know the reason; the military tends to vote overwhelmingly Republican.

I don't know why Galvin even bothers. Obama could do a prime-time infomercial with Osama bin-Laden and the morons of this state would still vote for him.


----------



## KozmoKramer

sgthoskins said:


> You are assuming the socialists ever had any respect for the Constitution in the first place.


Oh I would never make that assumption Sarge, but this clown is further to left than McGovern was.
Threats to our Constitution and civil liberties have never been as dire as they are now.



sgthoskins said:


> *IF* he gets elected..


We can only hope my friend.
What he could do to this country (permanently) with 2, 3, 4 SCOTUS nominations. Along with the dozens of federal judicial appointments.
It would be like living a nightmare.
Imagine all of the appellate courts mirroring the ninth circuit court of appeals.


----------



## 7costanza

*Excerpts from Obamas 2 Books*

The pics didnt come out..not important..

Excerpts from Obama's 2 books -_ Dreams from My Father_ and_ The Audacity of Hope - in his own words._







*














*​
*From Dreams of My Father: **'I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites.'*​
*From Dreams of My Father :**'I found a solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity **against my mother's race.'*​
*From Dreams of My Father: **'There was something about him that made me wary, a little too sure of himself, maybe. And white.'*​
*From Dreams of My Father:**'It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.'*​
*From Dreams of My Father: **'I never emulate white men and brown men whose fates didn't speak to my own. It was into my father's image, the black man, son of Africa, that I'd packed all the attributes I sought in myself, the attributes of Martin and Malcolm, DuBois and Mandela.'*​
*And FINALLY the Most Damning one of ALL of them!!!*​
*From Audacity of Hope:**'I will stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction.'*​
​

​
​

​

​


----------



## KozmoKramer

What else is there to say...
Those passages alone wholly disqualify BHO from the office of the presidency, let alone the litany of other disqualifying factors.
The sad part is his supporters, of any race, do not find any of those perspectives as sufficient cause to withdraw their support.
If you are not put off by the Bill Ayers relationship, by wrong Reverend Wright, by the fact he very well may not be a US citizen, than you wont be affected by those passages.
Liberalism IS a mental disorder.


----------



## SinePari

You guys are pissing in the wind. People will vote for him anyway, because their vision of another old rich white guy doesn't bode well against their money-man, slick talker, even-tempered, well dressed, and endorsed by the American Idol legions.

You're also using common sense. This is another election that no matter how qualified the candidate is, if they can't pick up a saxophone on Letterman, or if they don't know what MTV is, or how to use a cell phone, chances are they're not gonna win.

The morons who ran Bob Dole's campaign into the dirt are once again giving the American public too much credit for being informed and intelligent, which is obviously not true. They are using logic, simple comparisons with reason, and are scratching their melons trying to figure out why they're losing.

Political campaigns are Salesmanship 101. Everytime McCain starts talking taxes and finances, my eyes glaze over along with millions of others. Obama throws that million-dollar smile at the youngins and suburban white females and could just say doo doo for 15 minutes and they'll go, "I like him better."

He is the 2008 version of "The Rock" (Dwayne Johnson-WWF/WWE). At first he was the biggest heel, going up against Stone Cold Steve Austin at every event, but eventually everyone loved him and couldn't hate him if they tried. I'm still not gonna vote for him "my friends", but I'm just saying you're wasting your time (especially here) on posting all of this stuff about him.


----------



## 7costanza

Great.....Thanks...I guess ill tuck my tail between my legs rollover and go vote for Osama...


----------



## pahapoika

reality dictates osama will win. 

still voting for McCain/Palin , but shocked my neighbors and co-workers are voting for this treasonous bastard osama


----------



## SinePari

7costanza said:


> Great.....Thanks...I guess ill tuck my tail between my legs rollover and go vote for Osama...


I'm not saying you should vote for him, but I have lost faith in humanity because millions of others will vote for him for no apparent, logical reason, and McCain will probably lose.

People don't care what he wrote in his book, who he has associated with in the past, present or future, or even if he is a US citizen. Don't you get it? The next 4 years will be a great big shit sandwich and we all will have to take a bite, so put your bibs on.


----------



## kwflatbed

Interesting read,to long to post.

*The Washington insider who made Obama rich*

By D.D. Guttenplan 
Published: October 24 2008 22:53

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/35d28f90-9f13-11dd-98bd-000077b07658.html

 
*McCain for President*

By Charles Krauthammer
Friday, October 24, 2008; A19

Contrarian that I am, I'm voting for John McCain. I'm not talking about bucking the polls or the media consensus that it's over before it's over. I'm talking about bucking the rush of wet-fingered conservatives leaping to Barack Obama before they're left out in the cold without a single state dinner for the next four years.
I stand athwart the rush of conservative ship-jumpers of every stripe -- neo (Ken Adelman), moderate (Colin Powell), genetic/ironic (Christopher Buckley) and socialist/atheist (Christopher Hitchens) -- yelling "Stop!" I shall have no part of this motley crew. I will go down with the McCain ship. I'd rather lose an election than lose my bearings.
First, I'll have no truck with the phony case ginned up to rationalize voting for the most liberal and inexperienced presidential nominee in living memory. The "erratic" temperament issue, for example. As if McCain's risky and unsuccessful but in no way irrational attempt to tactically maneuver his way through the economic tsunami that came crashing down a month ago renders unfit for office a man who demonstrated the most admirable equanimity and courage in the face of unimaginable pressures as a prisoner of war, and who later steadily navigated innumerable challenges and setbacks, not the least of which was the collapse of his campaign just a year ago.
McCain the "erratic" is a cheap Obama talking point. The 40-year record testifies to McCain the stalwart.

Full Article:http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/10/23/AR2008102302867_pf.html

*BAM STAFFERS PULL THEIR BOGUS OHIO BALLOTS*


Comments: 17
Read Comments
Leave a Comment
*By JEANE MACINSTOSH*

Posted: 4:28 am
October 25, 2008

Thirteen campaign workers for Barack Obama yesterday yanked their voter registrations and ballots in Ohio after being warned by a prosecutor that temporary residents can't vote in the battleground state. 
A dozen staffers - including Obama Ohio spokeswoman Olivia Alair and James Cadogan, who recently joined Team Obama - signed a form letter asking the Franklin County elections board to pull their names from the rolls. 
The letter - a copy of which was obtained by palestra.net, a Fox News affiliate - came a day after prosecutor Ron O'Brien publicly urged out-of-state campaign workers for both Obama and John McCain to "examine your conscience" before the elections board beings begins opening absentee ballots today. 
Earlier in the week, O'Brien spoke with lawyers for both camps and urged them to make sure their staffs met permanent-residency rules, or face possible felony charges. 
Also pulling his ballot yesterday was Hofstra University grad Jake Smith, an Obama volunteer who had voted in Knox County, Ohio. 
On Thursday, O'Brien cut a deal with 13 out-of-staters, including four from New York, who tossed out their already-cast ballots and admitted they didn't meet residency requirements.

http://www.nypost.com/seven/1025200...affers_pull_their_bogus_ohio_ballo_135152.htm

*Joe 'scared for America' after talking to Obama *

*Joseph Curl (Contact)*
*Saturday, October 25, 2008 *









Joe Wurzelbacher (Associated Press)

Joe the Plumber all but came out of the water closet for Sen. John McCain on Friday, saying that his famous exchange with Sen. Barack Obama made him "scared for America" and that he doesn't trust the Democratic presidential candidate on taxes. 
The plumber, aka Joe Wurzelbacher, burst into the headlines after he buttonholed Mr. Obama less than two weeks ago during a campaign stop in his Holland, Ohio, neighborhood and quizzed him about his tax policy. On Friday, he said that he wasn't impressed by the Illinois senator in their encounter. 
"When I was face to face with him, my honest first impression was that I expected something more. I had heard so much about 'his presence' in the media that I was surprised to find that he seemed very average," Mr. Wurzelbacher wrote in a live online chat on WashingtonTimes.com _(read the transcript with Mr. Wurzelbacher here)_. 
"My gut feeling as he answered my questions? I was scared for America," he wrote in response to a reader who asked "When you were face to face with Obama, what were you thinking and how did it feel?" 
Mr. Wurzelbacher, arguably the world's most famous plumber, has become a cornerstone of Mr. McCain's Republican campaign, which had embarked on a statewide blitz across Florida in a series of "Joe the Plumber" events aimed at blue-collar workers.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2008/oct/25/obama-makes-joe-plumber-scared-america/

Venezuela's Chavez calls Palin a confused beauty queen









 
Fri Oct 24, 5:46 PM ET

CARACAS (Reuters) - Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez, renowned for colorful insults of world leaders, called U.S. vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin a confused "beauty queen" on Friday after she said he was a dictator.
Chavez, a leftist who often mocks U.S. President George W. Bush, invoked the advice of Jesus Christ on how to handle the slights by Palin, the Republican governor of Alaska and a former beauty pageant winner.
"I saw the vice presidential candidate, there she was talking about 'the dictator Hugo Chavez.' The poor thing, you just feel sorry for her," he said during a televised broadcast.
"She's a beauty queen that they've pulled out to be a figurehead. We need to say as Christ did: Forgive her, she knows not what she's saying."
Republican presidential candidate John McCain picked Palin, who calls herself a moose-hunting "hockey mom," as his running mate for the November 4 election in a surprise move meant to fire up the party's conservative Christian base.

Full Article: http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081024/pl_nm/us_venezuela_chavez_palin

*Virginia Officials Illegally Discard Military Votes, Allow Out-of-State Votes *

In Virginia's liberal Fairfax County, officials are illegally discarding absentee ballots cast by members of the military based on a technical requirement that is preempted by federal law. Meanwhile, people who live out-of-state are being allowed to vote (some people have boasted of being registered to vote, and voting, both in Virginia and another state) in Virginia elections, contrary to state law, based on instructions from liberal state voting officials and false claims by liberal advocacy groups.

The Washington Examiner reports on October 24 that "Fairfax County elections officials are rejecting about 200 overseas ballots, many of them from members of the military, saying the voters failed to observe a minor technicality in filling out their absentee forms." As retiring Congressman Tom Davis notes, that technicality "violates federal law" through its "disparate treatment of overseas voters."

"The State Board of Elections last week instructed county officials to adhere to the letter of the [state] law," even though it is preempted by contrary federal law. Officials at the State Board of elections are appointed by liberal Governor Tim Kaine.

Meanwhile, that same Board of Elections ordered Norfolk registrar Elisa J. Long to ignore state law by allowing college students not domiciled in Virginia to register and vote in Virginia elections.

The military votes in Fairfax County are being discarded by long-time Democratic operative Rokey Suleman, who became the Fairfax County registrar (a supposedly non-partisan position) after long being "active in Ohio Democratic politics." Suleman earlier sent staffers into the Fairfax County jail to register criminals to vote.

Source (See the original for links)

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/

*Let's Never Find Out: Part 5 - Earmarks

*Senator Obama has asked for $740 million in earmarks in three years in the Senate, including a big chunk of cash to his wife's employer.

Senator McCain has asked for $0 in earmarks in 26 years in the Senate.

Readers, you make the call. Which candidate is more qualified to oversee the spending of taxpayer dollars?

Get the whole story and video at Porkopolis.

___________________________________________________________________

*HOPE ON PROJECT*Let's Never Find Out Series:

Part 1 - The Mortgage Meltdown and Obama
Part 2 - Drill, Baby, Drill
Part 3 - Punished
Part 4 -- The One: He's Not Just the Messiah; He's a Socialist

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/​


----------



## Inspector

If things are not already bad enough for the Republican party I just learned that today the Associated Press (which supposedly is non-political) today is releasing a story that says the Natural gas pipeline that Palin haws been touting in her speeches not only may not be built now but that there are irregularities in the bidding process that have been traced back to her office.


----------



## sgthoskins

KozmoKramer said:


> Threats to our Constitution and civil liberties have never been as dire as they are now.
> 
> We can only hope my friend.
> What he could do to this country (permanently) with 2, 3, 4 SCOTUS nominations. Along with the dozens of federal judicial appointments.
> It would be like living a nightmare.
> Imagine all of the appellate courts mirroring the ninth circuit court of appeals.


You are so dead on with the SCOTUS and Federal Judges. The left wing learned long ago that by appointing moonbats as Fed Judges they could push their agenda with little or no push back.

SinePari you are right also, the average voter knows nothing about the issues and is clueless at best. I was at my 4 year olds soccer game this morning and his friends mother about spit her coffee out after she asked who I was voting for and I told her McCain. She asked why, I told her Obama was a pure socialist. She replied with "Well McCain's health care plan is Socialist". I replied "You obviously don't pay attention to the issues, having a tax credit and the FREEDOM OF CHOICE on health care isn't socialist". Thankfully she stopped the conversation there.

I was going to hit he with "You and your husband left Englad complaining about socialism yet you're going to blindly follow someone who wants to make America like early 20th centry Russia." I would have hurt feelings but I'm tired of moonbats bitching about conservatives when they are completely clueless about anything past their elementary school's budget...

My main concern right now is the 11 cases of ACORN fraud and MA and VA doing everything they can to prevent our military guys from voting. The moonbats will literally stop at nothing to get their new dictator in to office. It's truly sad to see where this once great county is going. My grandfather who shot down Japs in WWII is rolling over in his grave...


----------



## kwflatbed

We need a major Boston Tea Party again !!!

Revolt against the idiots that keep getting reelected by the moon-bats
and the moon-bats.


----------



## dcs2244

sgthoskins said:


> I was at my 4 year olds soccer game this morning...I was going to hit her with "You and your husband left England complaining about socialism yet you're going to blindly follow someone who wants to make America like early 20th centry Russia."
> 
> Sgt, there's your first mistake: avoid "soccer" = avoid "euroweenies" ...for less stress, try T-Ball...
> 
> My grandfather who shot down Japs in WWII is rolling over in his grave...


Out here in G_D's country, one still hears back-stabbers referred to as "japs" (or the query "...is so-in-so a jap?"), and the act of being back-stabbed as "being japped".inch:


----------



## SinePari

sgthoskins said:


> SinePari you are right also, the average voter knows nothing about the issues and is clueless at best. I was at my 4 year olds soccer game this morning and his friends mother about spit her coffee out after she asked who I was voting for and I told her McCain.


I was at a Halloween party last night with a mixed crowd, some with kids, some without. I was floored when the conversation turned political, of which I usually just ignore (kind of like when somebody wants to keep asking police questions), by the number of people who were on the Obama bandwagon.

The usual financially/socially-challenged family members and friends I could understand, but the older, job stable, upper middle class guests also touted their hope for an Obama victory. That one put me over the edge. All I could think of is they bought his crap hook-line-and sinker.

So I'm completely beside myself to see that average Americans falling for this mantra that he will bring some sort of overwhelming change. Is it all just anti-Bush? White guilt? Vote for the guy with great chops? Anything Democrat? All of these just lead me to believe it's strictly packaging. Hence, you can put a pile of steaming crap in a nice box with a bow on it and Americans will buy it.

On the flip side, McCain's campaign team have done the American public a disservice by not providing the best possible strategy to beat the lefty loons flocking to the slaughter. His campaign's incompetence is borderline treachery.


----------



## Inspector

I was also at a party last night (different one and here in NH) I have to report that both old and young are strongly for Obama and friends and some even are actually saying if change means turning to socialism then so be it. One old-timer, a Republican icon in this town, said we pulled out of the great depression by socialistic programs and it's time for that again. This is very unusual in a state where Massachusetts Democrats were scorned as little as ten years ago. Local Republican candidates who for decades were elected to office are now talking about leaving the party as it's out of touch with voters'. A local county long time office holder whom I've known for years said he's fearful he will be swept out in the "great tide" he sees approaching next week even though the democratic candidate is not even supported by most democratic voters. I don't see that for him but I do see problems all across the board for all the other Republican candidates, especially at the national level.

Addendum: I got a call this morning from another person who was at last night's party. We were again discussing the election and he, a Republican, said the party had been "taken over" by the "right wing nuts." I told him I objected to that term as I believed in many (not all) of the conservative policies the party has stood for. His response:
"That figures....You're old and you're a cop." He's older than I am!


----------



## sgthoskins

SinePari,

I agree with anything packaged nicely in a box the utterly clueless will follow of the edge of the cliff. I think a lot of it is pure hatred for Bush. The media has done nothing for the last 8 years but sensationalize everything that has happened. Bush was no where near a conservative and has had me shaking my head more times than not, however his tax cuts over the last 8 years had helped the economy until the liberals subprime mortgage disaster hit.

Inspector,

Your friend who is a conservative office holder is right. He's going to be collateral damage because of how much America doesn't like Bush.

Taking a line from the movie "Tommy Boy": "I can shit in a box and slap a guarentee on it, but what do you have? A guarenteed piece of shit."


----------



## kwflatbed

Eagle-Tribune Newspaper

Our view: We support McCain for president

America's collective eye has always been drawn by the new and different. It's a dynamic characteristic that has kept this country growing and innovating.
But there are times when the country is better served by the tried and tested, when the need for experience and reliability trumps a desire for change. These are such times.
That's why the nation needs John McCain as its president.
When we endorsed McCain prior to the New Hampshire primary this past January, we noted that the world is a dangerous place. 
"Russia under Vladimir Putin seems determined to restart the Cold War," we wrote then. "China, long a sleeping giant, is awakening. In Pakistan, Islamic fundamentalists are just a suicide bomb away from controlling a country with nuclear weapons."
In the 10 months since that editorial, Russia has sent its army into the neighboring democracy of Georgia, stripping away two of its provinces. China has advanced its colonial adventures in Africa in pursuit of natural resources and continues to expand its armed forces. Pakistan's president has been forced out of office and the new government has yet to show it can maintain stability in that nuclear-armed country.
Among other developments, Iran's leaders have suggested a preemptive strike against Israel to safeguard their nuclear weapons program, the Taliban is resurgent in Afghanistan and Venezuelan strongman Hugo Chavez has welcomed Russian warships and bombers to his country, clearly indicating his desire to play the role of U.S. antagonist that Castro's Cuba held in the 1960s.
Protecting our national security is the most important job of a president. America needs a president with the courage to stand up to the terrorists and tyrants of the world, even if the United States must stand alone.
John McCain has that courage and determination. He has been tested in battle both personally and as a policy maker.
McCain's courage in enduring as a young man the torments and tortures of his North Vietnamese captors has made him an American hero. As senator, he was no less heroic in standing by American troops fighting in Iraq. While others in Washington, even other Republicans, demanded a withdrawal of American troops that would have meant defeat in Iraq and humiliation on the world stage, McCain supported the troop surge that has led to new stability in that Middle Eastern nation and given a democratic government a chance to survive.
On domestic matters, there are fundamental philosophical differences between McCain and his opponent, Democrat Barack Obama. In simplest terms, McCain stands for using government policy to help people make their own way in the world. Obama wants to take from those who have achieved success and give to those who have not - in his own words, to "spread the wealth around."
Obama's tax proposals would raise taxes on those with incomes over $250,000. Those people, too often derided as "the rich," are the ones creating the jobs many of the rest of us need to earn our daily bread.
It is important to note here the significance of Obama's candidacy, the first credible run at the presidency by an African American. That alone is a important change for our country, one for which Obama should be congratulated. But we ask voters to neither support nor reject Obama on those grounds alone.
We urge voters toward a rational consideration of the policies of all candidates. On that basis, we support John McCain for president and encourage others to do so as well.

http://www.eagletribune.com/puopinion/local_story_299224307.html?keyword=topstory


----------



## kwflatbed

Judge tosses lawsuit challenging Obama citizenship

PHILADELPHIA (AP) - A federal judge has dismissed a lawsuit challenging Barack Obama's qualifications to be president.

U.S. District Judge R. Barclay Surrick on Friday night rejected the suit by attorney Philip J. Berg, who alleged that Obama was not a U.S. citizen and therefore ineligible for the presidency. Berg claimed that Obama is either a citizen of his father's native Kenya or became a citizen of Indonesia after he moved there as a boy. 
Obama was born in Hawaii to an American mother and a Kenyan father. His parents divorced and his mother married an Indonesian man. Internet-fueled conspiracy theories question whether Obama is a "natural-born citizen" as required by the Constitution for a presidential candidate and whether he lost his citizenship while living abroad. Surrick ruled that Berg lacked standing to bring the case, saying any harm from an allegedly ineligible candidate was "too vague and its effects too attenuated to confer standing on any and all voters."

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D941NCJG0&show_article=1

U.S. District Judge R. Barclay Surrick Democrat appointed by Clinton,why does his decision not surprise me.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I cannot believe we're in danger of losing to the likes of Obama, Pelosi, Durbin, Reid and Murtha.
The country we love so dearly is (at best) 50% either would be Marxist, or so grotesquely and pathetically uniformed they don't know what that would really mean to our culture.



Inspector said:


> ...and some even are actually saying if change means turning to socialism then so be it. One old-timer, a Republican icon in this town, said we pulled out of the great depression by socialistic programs and it's time for that again.


That is positively nauseating.



SinePari said:


> ...Is it all just anti-Bush? White guilt? Vote for the guy with great chops? Anything Democrat? All of these just lead me to believe it's strictly packaging.


You nailed it right there Sine (all of the above).
The American Idol culture as it pertains to politics!



Harry said:


> We need a major Boston Tea Party again !!!


The colonists had long guns Har, we'll be ordered to turn ours in within a year of the Messiahs inauguration, less be deemed a domestic enemy of the state.
Pelosi, Feinstein, Reid and Schumer will see to that.


----------



## kwflatbed

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Harry* 
_We need a major Boston Tea Party again !!!_

The colonists had long guns Har, we'll be ordered to turn ours in within a year of the Messiahs inauguration, less be deemed a domestic enemy of the state.
Pelosi, Feinstein, Reid and Schumer will see to that.

We were all born at the wrong time,at least the colonists were able
to fight for their rights.


----------



## Inspector

*Bratton Campaigns For Obama*

LOS ANGELES Los Angeles police Chief William Bratton has recorded an automated telephone message on behalf of Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama.

The message recorded Thursday challenges Republican John McCain's "record on policing issues and extolled Obama's," Bratton told the Los Angeles Times in an interview.

It was unclear when, or in which states, the campaign planned to use the recording.

Bratton, who describes himself as an independent, said he decided to get involved with the Obama campaign because "Democrats are much more supportive on policing issues. Republicans are just not good on local policing."

The police chief had previously supported Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton during her unsuccessful bid for her party's nomination.

There have been rumors that Bratton is looking to land the top spot at the FBI or Homeland Security in a Democratic administration, according to The Times.

Bratton has staunchly dismissed the idea.
CBS


----------



## Johnny Law

Since when has any Democrat *ever* been supportive of any policing efforts? Look no further than Beacon Hill to find out that answer. Looks like Bratton is hedging his bets by suck pumping the messiah to get that top cop spot should he win the election.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Bratton Campaigns For Obama*



Inspector said:


> Bratton, who describes himself as an independent, said he decided to get involved with the Obama campaign because "Democrats are much more supportive on policing issues. Republicans are just not good on local policing."


If Bratton sincerely believes that, he should probably also record an announcement urging everyone in Massachusetts to vote "Yes on 2" because he's high as a kite.



Inspector said:


> There have been rumors that Bratton is looking to land the top spot at the FBI or Homeland Security in a Democratic administration, according to The Times.
> 
> Bratton has staunchly dismissed the idea.


Bratton is _always _looking for the next big prize.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama campaign can't handle tough questions *

WFTV-Channel 9's Barbara West conducted a satellite interview with Sen. Joe Biden on Thursday. A friend says it's some of the best entertainment he's seen recently. West wondered about Sen. Barack Obama's comment, to Joe the Plumber, about spreading the wealth. She quoted Karl Marx and asked how Obama isn't being a Marxist with the "spreading the wealth" comment.

"Are you joking?" said Biden, who is Obama's running mate. "No," West said. West later asked Biden about his comments that Obama could be tested early on as president. She wondered if the Delaware senator was saying America's days as the world's leading power were over. "I don't know who's writing your questions," Biden shot back.

Biden so disliked West's line of questioning that the Obama campaign canceled a WFTV interview with Jill Biden, the candidate's wife. "This cancellation is non-negotiable, and further opportunities for your station to interview with this campaign are unlikely, at best for the duration of the remaining days until the election," wrote Laura K. McGinnis, Central Florida communications director for the Obama campaign. McGinnis said the Biden cancellation was "a result of her husband's experience yesterday during the satellite interview with Barbara West."

One On One With Biden
Video: 




WFTV news director Bob Jordan said, "When you get a shot to ask these candidates, you want to make the most of it. They usually give you five minutes." Jordan said political campaigns in general pick and choose the stations they like. And stations often pose softball questions during the satellite interviews. "Mr. Biden didn't like the questions," Jordan said. "We choose not to ask softball questions." Jordan added, "I'm crying foul on this one."

Source

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/

*HOPE ON PROJECT: Part 6 - Chicken Button

*Today's entry in the *HOPE ON PROJECT*, discussion and video, is at Thurber's Thoughts. An analysis of Senator Obama's record as a decision-maker is presented with the contention that he often pushes the "chicken" button.

__________________________________________
My thoughts:

Barack Obama claims he is the leader America needs and he is prepared to make the tough decisions.

Contrary to Senator Obama's assertion, however, sources indicate that when he was called upon to make decisions as a member of the Illinois State Senate, he voted "present" 130 times. 
"An examination of Illinois records shows at least 36 times when Mr. Obama was either the only state senator to vote present or was part of a group of six or fewer to vote that way."​Inexplicably, he even voted "present" on bills he ostensibly supported and, in one case, he voted "present" on a bill he sponsored.

Therefore, Obama's history shows him to be a frequent avoider, not a tough decision-maker. That's troubling. When the President of the United States is confronted with a crisis demanding swift, assertive action, the last thing needed is a chief executive sitting on his hands.

__________________________________________

*HOPE ON PROJECT*Let's Never Find Out Series:

Part 1 - The Mortgage Meltdown and Obama
Part 2 - Drill, Baby, Drill
Part 3 - Punished
Part 4 - The One: He's Not Just the Messiah; He's a Socialist
Part 5 - Earmarks

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/​


----------



## Inspector

.Former Sen. Larry Pressler (R-S.D.), who was the first Vietnam veteran to serve in the United States Senate, is the latest in a growing list of Republicans to back Sen. Barack Obama's presidential campaign, Politico learned Sunday.

Pressler, who said that in addition to casting an absentee ballot for Obama he'd donated $500 to the Illinois senator's campaign, cited the Democrat's response to the financial crisis as the primary reason for his decision.

"I just got the feeling that Obama will be able to handle this financial crisis better, and I like his financial team of [former Treasury Secretary Robert] Rubin and [former Federal Reserve Chairman Paul] Volcker better," he said. "McCain's handling of the financial crisis made me feel nervous."

The former senator added that he hoped the next president would help place restraints on executive pay, and said: "I don't think [McCain] will take action in that area, or he's as likely to."

Pressler, who said that he had never voted for a Democrat for president before, added, "I feel really badly. I just hate to go against someone I served with in the Senate. I voted and I got it mailed and I dropped it in the mailbox and it tore at me to do that."


----------



## 7costanza

Im confused, wasnt their a Police Chief in Fla that is under investigation by the FBI for using Osamas full name while in Uniform. If so why is it ok for Bratton to record a message in support of this guy.


----------



## Inspector

LAS VEGAS (AP) -- Casino companies are largely backing Republican John McCain in the presidential election, though Democrat Barack Obama has some support within the gambling industry. The Center for Responsive Politics, a nonpartisan group that tracks presidential fundraising, says individuals with ties to casinos have donated more than $260,000 to McCain's campaign through September. The group says Obama's campaign has received about $133,000 from similar individuals.
But the group says top executives in the industry have each brought in hundreds of thousands of dollars for the campaign through fundraising. MGM Mirage Inc. chief executive Terry Lanni has collected at least $500,000 for McCain. Wynn Resorts Ltd. chief executive Steve Wynn has raised between $250,000 and $500,000 for the Arizona senator.


----------



## CJIS

I wish the days would start going backwards. I really do not want this election day to come.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Listen to this song by The Kinks and tell me you don't drop a tear.. It breaks my heart.
I knew in 79' that this song had gleaming merit, let alone 30 years later...
* 
_I remember, when you were down
And you needed a helping hand
I came to feed you
But now that I need you
You wont give me a second glance

Now I'm calling all citizens from all over the world
This is Captain America calling
I bailed you out when you were down on your knees
So will you catch me now I'm falling

Help me now I'm calling you
Catch me now I'm falling
I'm in your hands, its up to you
Catch me now I'm falling

I remember when you were down
You would always come running to me
I never denied you and I would guide you
Through all of your difficulties
Now I'm calling all citizens from all over the world
This is Captain America calling
I bailed you out when you were down on your knees
So will you catch me now I'm falling

Help me now I'm calling you
Catch me now I'm falling
I'm in your hands, its up to you
Catch me now I'm falling

When you were broke you would come to me
And I would always pull you round
Now I call your office on the telephone
And your secretary tells me that she's sorry,
But, you've gone out of town.

This is Captain America calling
This is Captain America calling

Help me now I'm calling you
Catch me now I'm falling
I'm in your hands, its up to you
Catch me now I'm falling

Catch me now I'm falling
Catch me now I'm falling
Catch me now I'm falling
Catch me now I'm falling

I stood by you through all of your depressions
And I lifted you when you were down
Now it's your chance to do the same for me
I call your office and your secretary tells me
That you've gone out of town

This is Captain America calling
This is Captain America calling

Catch me now I'm falling
Catch me now I'm falling

I was the one who always bailed you out
Of your depressions and your difficulties
I never thought that you would let me down
*But the next time you're in trouble
Better not come running to me
*
Now I'm calling all citizens from all over the world
This is Captain America calling
I bailed you out when you were down on your knees
So will you catch me now I'm falling
Catch me now I'm falling

Catch me now I'm falling
Catch me now I'm falling
Catch me now I'm falling
Catch me now I'm falling_


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm sure there must be some left wing message in that song Koz, but damn don't it ring true.

I for one am sick of the way Tina Fey is ragging on Sarah Palin. Ok, it was cute and I admit I found it quite funny at first, but it's getting a little old and tiresome. I don't care what anyone else says, it was the media (not just the news media, the WHOLE media) that made Dan Quayle stupid. He's not stupid, but if you tell someone something often enough, they'll believe it and this same tactic is being used with Sarah Palin.

So, are they trying to make us believe that Joe Biden is BRILLIANT? They don't seem to take too many shots at that pusswad! C'mon SNL, let's try something NEW!


----------



## Inspector

The Republican presidential candidate John McCain is upset with the way some of his supporters appear to have conceded defeat Photo: GETTY IMAGES

In heated exchanges the Republican presidential candidate made clear that he will not tolerate the blame game that some of his aides have engaged in over the last week as Barack Obama retains a comfortable lead in national and swing state polls.

TELEGRAPH U.K.


----------



## CJIS

Former governor William Weld throws support behind Barack Obama
Boston Herald, United States - Oct 25, 2008
By AP CONCORD, NH - Former Massachusetts Gov. William Weld endorsed Democrat Barack Obama for president yesterday, citing Obama's "deep sense of calm" and *...*
Weld sides with Obama Berkshire Eagle
Weld backs Obama Boston Globe
Former GOP Bay State Gov. endorses Obama Politicker NH

*Almost Everyone Would Do Better Under the McCain Health Plan*
*Wall Street Journal - 10 hours ago*
By ROBERT CARROLL The McCain health-care insurance tax credit may well be one of the most misunderstood proposals of this presidential election.
Businesses Wary of Details in Obama Health Plan New York Times
Obama's vision of change will help Purdue students The Exponent


----------



## KozmoKramer

I realize Howard Stern isn't the supreme arbiter of political commentary in our culture, but nonetheless I found this piece interesting.


----------



## Andy0921

Already posted that, Koz! Some administrator you are!


----------



## KozmoKramer




----------



## kwflatbed

*HOPE ON PROJECT: Part 7 - Trust

*Today's entry in the *HOPE ON PROJECT*, discussion and video, is at Weapons of Mass Discussion. It asks the question, "Senator Obama, how can we trust you?"

When youngsters are growing up, their parents are extra cautious about bad influences and go to great lengths to protect them. Career-minded young adults stay away from the wrong people and try to network with the right crowd to benefit their upward ambitions. And everyday citizens avoid driving through dangerous parts of cities to preclude bad things from happening to them.

Recognizing and avoiding the dangerous elements in society are primary concerns of most citizens. Many people have come across deviant and violent criminals in their lives and, typically, they take action to disassociate themselves with those individuals. People usually want nothing to do with the bad crowd and its members.

So, you say you know all this. What's the big deal?

Well, based upon media cheerleading and their reports, American citizens are being asked to elect a man to the Presidency who can easily be classified as a close associate of the bad crowd. Senator Barack Obama has enough ties to people who are anti-American and anti-capitalist to raise legitimate questions about his belief system.

Matt Hurley analyzes the relationships Barack Obama has maintained through the years, in particular, domestic terrorist William Ayers. Read the analysis and maybe you'll ask the same question I have.

"Senator Obama, how can I trust you?"

__________________________________________

*HOPE ON PROJECT*Let's Never Find Out Series:

Part 1 - The Mortgage Meltdown and Obama
Part 2 - Drill, Baby, Drill
Part 3 - Punished
Part 4 - The One: He's Not Just the Messiah; He's a Socialist
Part 5 - Earmarks
Part 6 - Chicken Button

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/​


----------



## CJIS

By now you have probably seen the below article, but it demands to be seen again. It's a month old but quite telling.
Let me reiterate: Barack Hussein Obama is THE most dangerous man in America.
------
From Sunday's Televised 'Meet the Press' Senator Obama was asked about his stance on the American Flag. Obama Explains National Anthem Stance.
Sun, 07 Sept. 2008 11:48:04 EST, General Bill Ginn' USAF (ret.) asked Obama
to explain why he doesn't follow protocol when the National Anthem is played.
The General also stated to the Senator that according to the United States Code, 
Title 36, Chapter 10, Sec. 171&#8230; During rendition of the national anthem when the flag is displayed, all present except those in uniform are expected to stand at attention facing the flag with the right hand over the heart. At the very least, 'Stand and Face It'

Senator Obama Live on Sunday states, 'As I've said about the flag pin, *I don't want to be perceived as taking sides*, Obama said. 'There are a lot of people in the world to whom the American flag is a symbol of oppression. And the anthem itself conveys a war-like message. You know, the bombs bursting in air and all. *It should be swapped for something less parochial and less bellicose. I like the song 'I'd Like To Teach the World To Sing.' If that were our anthem, then I might salute it.*
'*We should consider to reinvent our National Anthem as well as to redesign our Flag to better offer our enemies hope and love. It's my intention, if elected, to disarm America to the level of acceptance to our Middle East Brethren. If we as a Nation of warring people, should conduct ourselves as the nations of Islam, whereas peace prevails, perhaps a state or period of mutual concord between our governments.*

When I become President, I will seek a pact or agreement to end hostilities between those who have been at war or in a state of enmity, and a freedom from disquieting oppressive thoughts. *We as a Nation have placed upon the nations of Islam an unfair injustice. My wife disrespects the Flag for many personal reasons. Together she and I have attended several flag burning ceremonies in the past, many years ago. She has her views and I have mine'. *

Of course now, I have found myself about to become the President of the United States and I have put aside my hatred. I will use my power to bring CHANGE to this Nation, and offer the people a new path of hope. My wife and I look forward to becoming our Country's First Family. Indeed, CHANGE is about to overwhelm the United States of America.


----------



## Guest

Good Lord people, don't be so gullible. Does anyone seriously believe Obama is stupid enough to say even half of the above on national television?

Snopes is your friend, ladies & gentlemen;

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/stance.asp


----------



## kwflatbed

From : http://myrightwingdad.blogspot.com/2008/10/fw-snopes-is-not-always-correct.html

Snopes is not always correct...

I have suspected some problems with snopes for some time now, but I have only caught them in half-truths. If there is any subjectivity they do an immediate full left rudder.
www.truthorfiction.com is the better source for verification, in my opinion. 
I have recently discovered that Snopes.com is owned by a flaming liberal and this man is in the tank for Obama. There are many things they have listed on their site as a hoax and yet you can go to Youtube yourself and find the video of Obama actually saying these things. So you see, you cannot and should not trust Snopes.com....ever for anything that remotely resembles truth! I don't even trust them to tell me if email chains are hoaxes anymore.
A few conservative speakers on Myspace told me about snopes.com a few months ago and I took it upon myself to do a little research to find out if it was true. Well, I found out for myself that it is true. This website is backing Obama and is covering up for him. They will say anything that makes him look bad is a hoax and they also tell lies on the other side about McCain and Palin.
Anyway just FYI please don't use Snopes.com anymore for fact checking and make your friends aware of their political leanings as well. Many people still think Snopes.com is neutral and they can be trusted as factual. We need to make sure everyone is aware that that is a hoax in itself.

And this is also a hoax if you check on Truth Or Fiction


----------



## Inspector

I'm sorry but efforts to defeat Obama by hooking him with Bill Ayers etc. is the kind of thing that it really causing more and more voters to flock to him. I have researched the background and find Ayers, while admitting to being involved, was never convicted of any crime. The more we talk about this kind of thing the more they are likely to bring up things like the Keating Five and convicted federal criminal G. Gordon Liddy's close personal friendship with McCain. These facts were checked by me on several sources and, if one digs deeply, makes McCain very vulnerable. A federal ATF agent I know told me that he is not voting for McCain because of the Liddy connection as Liddy in a radio show said people should learn to "shoot at the heads" of federal agents as they wore bullet proof vests. I found verification for that quote as well. I believe if the philosophy of the candidates do not agree with that of the majority of voters then we must live with what we get. Attempting to win through lies, which both sides have used, cheapens our country. Right now I'd say supporters of McCain and Palin have dug themselves a hole in the mud and they don't understand why they look dirty to voters.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Snopes is not always correct...


But in that case, they are.

Unless MSNBC is now just doctoring transcripts (which would have come to light a long time ago if true), Obama did not appear on _Meet the Press_ on September 7th 2008;

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26559058/

As much as we'd like some things to be true, they're not.


----------



## kwflatbed

Ayers is as dirty as they come, but he has always been able to slip away.
The perfect example is the 1981 killing of two police officers and a Brinks guard during a robbery.
I worked for Brinks and was privy to all of the information on the incident,
and Ayers was as guilty as sin but enough info could not be produced to
convict.
There are many guilty people walking the streets that were associated
with the weathermen and the groups like them.
Just because they were not convicted does not make them innocent.

If anyone thinks Obama is clean as a whistle I have a bridge for sale.

Ayers and Obama
http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/o/obama-ayers.htm


----------



## dcs2244

Inspector said:


> Addendum: I got a call this morning from another person who was at last night's party. We were again discussing the election and he, a Republican, said the party had been "taken over" by the "right wing nuts." I told him I objected to that term as I believed in many (not all) of the conservative policies the party has stood for. His response:
> "That figures....You're old and you're a cop." He's older than I am!


Your friend has been misinformed by the media: the party has been taken over by "RINO's", "rockefeller republicans", "countryclub republicans", et cetera. The problem is that they have been labeled "conservative" by the media...therefore conservatives are being blamed for everything. As Sgthoskins said, Dubya is no conservative and never has been.

Please note, a taped interview Senator Obama gave to a Chicagoland public (taxpayer funded) station in 2001 has come to light (Hotair and NRO have it) in which Obama says that the civil rights movement didn't go far enough to circumvent the constitution: spread the wealth, blah, blah...economic and social justce..." Go read it, it may be pretty damaging to his campaign (I smell a Hillary...).


----------



## CJIS

*Nazi Skinheads Plan to Assissinate Obama Thwarted *

_news.yahoo.com -_ Authorities have foiled a plot by neo-Nazi skinheads to assassinate Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama and kill black people in Tennessee, the Associated Press reported on Monday


----------



## dcs2244

CJIS said:


> *Nazi Skinheads Plan to Assissinate Obama Thwarted *
> 
> _news.yahoo.com -_ Authorities have foiled a plot by neo-Nazi skinheads to assassinate Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama and kill black people in Tennessee, the Associated Press reported on Monday


Darwin at work! These a$$holes didn't realize they would be the FIRST group of idiots that the cops would be "putting the peek on"!!!:baby21:


----------



## kwflatbed

CJIS said:


> *Nazi Skinheads Plan to Assissinate Obama Thwarted *
> 
> _news.yahoo.com -_ Authorities have foiled a plot by neo-Nazi skinheads to assassinate Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama and kill black people in Tennessee, the Associated Press reported on Monday


How many people do you think have said the same thing not only
the skinheads ?


----------



## Tuna

CJIS said:


> *Nazi Skinheads Plan to Assissinate Obama Thwarted *
> 
> _news.yahoo.com -_ Authorities have foiled a plot by neo-Nazi skinheads to assassinate Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama and kill black people in Tennessee, the Associated Press reported on Monday


You know not for nothing but those guys don't have the brains to blow their nose correctly. Get messed up, slamdance to headbanging music and brag about how they will take back the world for white folks. IDIOTS!!! no wonder they got caught.


----------



## Inspector

Harry I know Ayers is as dirty as hell but in the American system a person is innocent until proven otherwise in a court of law. While some are playing into the liberal hands by using the "dirt" to discredit Obama. It's a shame I've not yet seen people picking up on the unfolding television schedules which feature subtle messages which defend him and those with whom he is associated. Maybe I'm reading too much into the programming but the most recent, on Public Television last night, just about came out and said people like Abby Hoffman and Bobby Seale were American heroes. Young voter who were not alive during those tumultuous times see this stuff and eat it up.I'd say they are trying to rekindle the revolutionary times of the sixties.


----------



## kwflatbed

Inspector said:


> Harry I know Ayers is as dirty as hell but in the American system a person is innocent until proven otherwise in a court of law. While some are playing into the liberal hands by using the "dirt" to discredit Obama. It's a shame I've not yet seen people picking up on the unfolding television schedules which feature subtle messages which defend him and those with whom he is associated. Maybe I'm reading too much into the programming but the most recent, on Public Television last night, just about came out and said people like Abby Hoffman and Bobby Seale were American heroes. Young voter who were not alive during those tumultuous times see this stuff and eat it up.I'd say they are trying to rekindle the revolutionary times of the sixties.


That is just what is happening and we are headed in the direction of a civil war in this country if Obama is elected.
It was on the national news tonite that Obama is now bring up his close ties with Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## Inspector

Yes Harry but where is the Mason-Dixon line of the 21st century and will the revolution be bloodless "change" through the election process or will it be bloody when time and time again people feel the process isn't working. I'm getting too old to get caught in the middle this time around.


----------



## sgthoskins

I gotta be honest with you guys, the more I read this thread the more depressed I get.


----------



## kwflatbed

Inspector said:


> Yes Harry but where is the Mason-Dixon line of the 21st century and will the revolution be bloodless "change" through the election process or will it be bloody when time and time again people feel the process isn't working. I'm getting too old to get caught in the middle this time around.


It will end up like the TV show Jericho internal strife in the government
with a revolution destroying the country,neighbor against neighbor.
I am older than you and this country is going to hell a little bit each
day.

for those of you who have never seen Jericho










114 photos :http://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/jericho/photos/282621

The citizens of a small Kansas town panic when a nuclear mushroom cloud appears on the horizon, leaving them isolated from the outside world.

http://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/jericho/282621


----------



## 7costanza




----------



## sgthoskins

Wolfman said:


> How's THAT for depressing, SgtH?


Sadly you're right. I'm going to the hotel, grabbing a beer and hopefully watching a nice bare knuckle hockey fight. Go B's!


----------



## Big.G

sgthoskins said:


> I gotta be honest with you guys, the more I read this thread the more depressed I get.


That's why I only spend a minute or so breezing through the new posts every time I read this thread.

I already sent my ballot in. In this state, its basically a wasted voted and I don't need to waste any more time actually reading all of the posts thoroughly only to add to the depression.

I actually was kind of uplifted a bit when I saw that lawsuit against Obama about his birth certificate, then of course the fucking judge dismisses the case...


----------



## 7costanza

Obamas redistribution of wealth....


----------



## Guest

*"THE ANT AND THE GRASSHOPPER"

NOTE: I said "GRASShopper, not ASShopper."


Two Different Versions . . . Two Different Morals!

OLD VERSION:

The ant works hard in the withering heat all summer long, building his 
house and laying up supplies for the winter.

The grasshopper thinks the ant is a fool and laughs and dances and plays the summer away.

Come winter, the ant is warm and well fed. The grasshopper has no food or shelter, so he dies out in the cold.

MORAL OF THE STORY: Be responsible for yourself!

---------------------------------------

MODERN VERSION:

The ant works hard in the withering heat all summer long, building his house and laying up supplies for the winter.

The grasshopper thinks the ant is a fool and laughs and dances and plays the summer away.

Come winter, the shivering grasshopper calls a press conference 
and demands to know why the ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed 
while others are cold and starving.

CBS, NBC, PBS, CNN, MSNBC and ABC show up to provide pictures of the 
shivering grasshopper next to a video of the ant in his comfortable home with a 
table filled with food. America is stunned by the sharp contrast.

How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper is allowed to suffer so?

Kermit the Frog appears on Oprah with the grasshopper, and everybody cries when they sing, 'It's Not Easy Being Green. '

Al Sharpton stages a demonstration in front of the ant's house where the news stations film the group singing, 'We shall overcome.' Jesse then has the group kneel down to pray to God for the grasshopper's sake.

Nancy Pelosi & Barack Obama exclaim in an interview with Larry King that the ant has gotten rich off the back of the grasshopper, and both call for an immediate tax hike on the ant to make him pay his fair share.

Finally, the EEOC drafts the Economic Equity & Anti-Grasshopper Act (EEA-GA act) and makes it retroactive to the beginning of the summer.

The ant is fined for failing to hire a proportionate number of green bugs and, having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, his home is confiscated by the 
government.

Hillary gets her old law firm to represent the grasshopper in a defamation suit against the ant, and the case is tried before a panel of federal judges that Bill Clinton appointed from a list of single-parent welfare recipients.

The ant loses the case.

The story ends as we see the grasshopper finishing up the last bits of the ant's food while the government house he is in, which just happens to be the ant's old house, crumbles around him because he doesn't maintain it.

The ant has disappeared in the snow.

The grasshopper is found dead in a drug related incident and the house, now abandoned, is taken over by a gang of spiders who terrorize the once peaceful neighborhood.

MORAL OF THE STORY: Be careful how you vote in 2008! *


----------



## SinePari

Inspector said:


> I'm sorry but efforts to defeat Obama by hooking him with Bill Ayers etc. is the kind of thing that it really causing more and more voters to flock to him.


And when someone like Hannity does a huge piece on FoxNews profiling Ayers, that makes people go out and vote Democrat by the boat loads. On his radio show, fine, but on the cable news, that should've been a no-no. Makes you wanna say, "shut your mouth Sean, you're not helping anyone but Obama, you douche!"

Again, that's the RNC and McCain's campaign sending out talking points to the likes of Hannity and Limbaugh, only to inadvertantly create a subversive voting environment. The shit sandwich is coming fellas, and damn you if you're not preparing for it.


----------



## sgthoskins

With the 11 states that are currently investigating ARCON voter fraud, MA and VA doing everything they can to stop the military from voting, and shit like this,

http://palestra.net/videos/play/17811

I honestly don't see how McCain can pull it off. These f-ing moonbats are literally racing as fast as they can towards socialism.


----------



## CJIS

*OBAMA Got Me A House In Ohio So I Could Vote *

_akeupamericans-spree.blogs&#8230; -_ College news network Palestra.com has once again put network news stations to shame. Their latest news report show that Obama College staffers have NOT withdrawn their absentee ballots despite the fact that they are not legal residents

*Synchronized Presidential Debating Video You've Got to See watch! *

*VIDEO* - _236.com -_ (US Elections 2008) submitted 1 hr 1 min ago


----------



## Inspector

To lighten up this a bit...you've heard about it. Now here it is:

http://www.minimovie.com/film-128460-McCain-Obama Dance-Off


----------



## dcs2244

Wolfman said:


> Let's face it, most Americans are too self-absorbed, coddled and lazy to revolt. Like domesticated animals, they will grovel in subservience and lick the hand of the Government that feeds them.


Agreed, Wolfie. HOWEVER, it will not be left up to independent "militias" to secure the Constitution...the citizen patriots will be led by professional soldiers, just as was the case during the States' War.

This ain't over...not by a long shot. The situation will develop as it will, pay attention and be ready (don't worry, it will most likely be a couple of years yet).


----------



## sgthoskins

Buy it cheap and stack it deep.


----------



## cj3441

sgthoskins said:


> Buy it cheap and stack it deep.


Buying cheap is the hard part.


----------



## Andy0921

*Obama Halloween*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Obama's 'Redistribution' Constitution *

*The courts are poised for a takeover by the judicial left.*

*By STEVEN G. CALABRESI*

*Walls Street Journal*

One of the great unappreciated stories of the past eight years is how thoroughly Senate Democrats thwarted efforts by President Bush to appoint judges to the lower federal courts.








Chad Crowe

Consider the most important lower federal court in the country: the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit. In his two terms as president, Ronald Reagan appointed eight judges, an average of one a year, to this court. They included Robert Bork, Antonin Scalia, Kenneth Starr, Larry Silberman, Stephen Williams, James Buckley, Douglas Ginsburg and David Sentelle. In his two terms, George W. Bush was able to name only four: John Roberts, Janice Rogers Brown, Thomas Griffith and Brett Kavanaugh.
Although two seats on this court are vacant, Bush nominee Peter Keisler has been denied even a committee vote for two years. If Barack Obama wins the presidency, he will almost certainly fill those two vacant seats, the seats of two older Clinton appointees who will retire, and most likely the seats of four older Reagan and George H.W. Bush appointees who may retire as well.
The net result is that the legal left will once again have a majority on the nation's most important regulatory court of appeals.
The balance will shift as well on almost all of the 12 other federal appeals courts. Nine of the 13 will probably swing to the left if Mr. Obama is elected (not counting the Ninth Circuit, which the left solidly controls today). Circuit majorities are likely at stake in this presidential election for the First, Second, Third, Fourth, Fifth, Sixth, Seventh and Eleventh Circuit Courts of Appeal. That includes the federal appeals courts for New York City, Los Angeles, Chicago, Boston, Philadelphia and virtually every other major center of finance in the country.
On the Supreme Court, six of the current nine justices will be 70 years old or older on January 20, 2009. There is a widespread expectation that the next president could make four appointments in just his first term, with maybe two more in a second term. Here too we are poised for heavy change.
These numbers ought to raise serious concern because of Mr. Obama's extreme left-wing views about the role of judges. He believes -- and he is quite open about this -- that judges ought to decide cases in light of the empathy they ought to feel for the little guy in any lawsuit.
Speaking in July 2007 at a conference of Planned Parenthood, he said: "[W]e need somebody who's got the heart, the empathy, to recognize what it's like to be a young teenage mom. The empathy to understand what it's like to be poor, or African-American, or gay, or disabled, or old. And that's the criteria by which I'm going to be selecting my judges."
On this view, plaintiffs should usually win against defendants in civil cases; criminals in cases against the police; consumers, employees and stockholders in suits brought against corporations; and citizens in suits brought against the government. Empathy, not justice, ought to be the mission of the federal courts, and the redistribution of wealth should be their mantra.
In a Sept. 6, 2001, interview with Chicago Public Radio station WBEZ-FM, Mr. Obama noted that the Supreme Court under Chief Justice Earl Warren "never ventured into the issues of redistribution of wealth and sort of more basic issues of political and economic justice in this society," and "to that extent as radical as I think people tried to characterize the Warren Court, it wasn't that radical."
He also noted that the Court "didn't break free from the essential constraints that were placed by the Founding Fathers in the Constitution, at least as it has been interpreted." That is to say, he noted that the U.S. Constitution as written is only a guarantee of negative liberties from government -- and not an entitlement to a right to welfare or economic justice.
This raises the question of whether Mr. Obama can in good faith take the presidential oath to "preserve, protect, and defend the Constitution" as he must do if he is to take office. Does Mr. Obama support the Constitution as it is written, or does he support amendments to guarantee welfare? Is his provision of a "tax cut" to millions of Americans who currently pay no taxes merely a foreshadowing of constitutional rights to welfare, health care, Social Security, vacation time and the redistribution of wealth? Perhaps the candidate ought to be asked to answer these questions before the election rather than after.
Every new federal judge has been required by federal law to take an oath of office in which he swears that he will "administer justice without respect to persons, and do equal right to the poor and to the rich." Mr. Obama's emphasis on empathy in essence requires the appointment of judges committed in advance to violating this oath. To the traditional view of justice as a blindfolded person weighing legal claims fairly on a scale, he wants to tear the blindfold off, so the judge can rule for the party he empathizes with most.
The legal left wants Americans to imagine that the federal courts are very right-wing now, and that Mr. Obama will merely stem some great right-wing federal judicial tide. The reality is completely different. The federal courts hang in the balance, and it is the left which is poised to capture them.
A whole generation of Americans has come of age since the nation experienced the bad judicial appointments and foolish economic and regulatory policy of the Johnson and Carter administrations. If Mr. Obama wins we could possibly see any or all of the following: a federal constitutional right to welfare; a federal constitutional mandate of affirmative action wherever there are racial disparities, without regard to proof of discriminatory intent; a right for government-financed abortions through the third trimester of pregnancy; the abolition of capital punishment and the mass freeing of criminal defendants; ruinous shareholder suits against corporate officers and directors; and approval of huge punitive damage awards, like those imposed against tobacco companies, against many legitimate businesses such as those selling fattening food.
Nothing less than the very idea of liberty and the rule of law are at stake in this election. We should not let Mr. Obama replace justice with empathy in our nation's courtrooms.

*Mr. Calabresi is a co-founder of the Federalist Society and a professor of law at Northwestern University.*

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122515067227674187.html

*Morning News:*

*Biden lowers tax cut claim to people who make under $150,000 a year...*

*Obama daughter: 'Are you going to interrupt my TV?'...*

*Ad will have live portion; Bill Clinton on stage?*

*Obama Accepting Untraceable Donations...*

_*Breaks promise on campaign finance...*_

*CNN political director: 'There's no rush to project the winner'...*










*Dems condemn 'obscene' anti-Franken mailer...*

*OBAMA SAYS TAKE 'DAY OFF' WORK FOR ELECTION...*

*Mayor Predicts 1 Million At Election Party...*

*Mississippi's voter rolls stuffed with dead and absent registrants...*

*Judge rules Ohio homeless voters may list park benches as addresses...*


----------



## dcs2244

New Rasmussen pole: Senator Obama 50% to Senator McCain's 47%. This is probably within the "margin of error", however they claim their margin to be +/- 2%...what it is in reality is anyones guess. Here's the link:

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/election_20082/2008_presidential_election/daily_presidential_tracking_poll

Oh, the LA Times is still refusing to release the video and/or transcript of Senator Obama and bride at the Khalidi affair. I reckon they would release it if it weren't wicked damaging to "The One"...

For enlightenment about the "margin of error", go see Iowahawk:

http://iowahawk.typepad.com/iowahawk/2008/10/balls-and-urns.html


----------



## 7costanza

Im sooo done...ive been in more " debates " in the last few months with morons voting for Osama and I can think of only 1 or 2 that even knew half the issues. Most people dont care about his connection to Rev Wright, Rev Flleger, Ayers, Acorn, Kwayne Kilpatrick...his racist comments about whites in his books, his inexperience compared to Palin ..nevermid MCCain..they always come back to " change "...well get ready you bunch of brainwashed sheeple....a big steaming pile of change is a week away....


----------



## sgthoskins

It would be really funny if it WASN'T true.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Jeez, watching the Odrama networks and theyre having a jerkfest over his commercial.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## sgthoskins

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Jeez, watching the Odrama networks and theyre having a jerkfest over his commercial.


Did you see any of his hypnomercial? I was lucky enough not to catch it.

Was it like one of those 2am infomercials?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

sgthoskins said:


> Did you see any of his hypnomercial? I was lucky enough not to catch it.
> 
> Was it like one of those 2am infomercials?


....exactlty what it was, I was waiting for Ron Popiel to throw in a flobee to everyone who votes for him.


----------



## SinePari

Don't you think it's interesting to see all of the power players in Massachusetts, checking the polls every 5 minutes like a bookie and a sports ticker...

They hope Obama wins, Cadillac leaves, then Murray won't be able to hold office on his own for the next election. Then the likes of Coakley and Cahill start their statewide tour for votes, sending Glodis and those of the same ilk jockeying for a corner office in Beacon Hill.


----------



## sgthoskins

SinePari said:


> Don't you think it's interesting to see all of the power players in Massachusetts, checking the polls every 5 minutes like a bookie and a sports ticker...
> 
> They hope Obama wins, Cadillac leaves, then Murray won't be able to hold office on his own for the next election. Then the likes of Coakley and Cahill start their statewide tour for votes, sending Glodis and those of the same ilk jockeying for a corner office in Beacon Hill.


I agree...

This state is a complete mess politically. Barney Frank who has had male prostitutes in his house, has a ton of ties to Mae and Mack, is still holding a seat in congress. Wilkerson who's been caught red handed taking bribes with one of Mumbles aides and neither Mumbles or Patrick will publicly tell her to stop running.

The corruption is out of control and the voting populace really doesn't care. They may act like they do but they still vote blindly like good little sheep for who ever has the (D) next to their name.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Mornin Garbage*

*BBC: Iraq vet for McCain top YOUTUBE of campaign...*

*OBAMA AUNT FOUND IN BOSTON SLUM...*

*Racial jokes make 'news' in America...*

*UPDATE: McCain faults LA TIMES for not releasing Khalidi tape...*

*Poll finds 23% of Texans think Obama is Muslim...*










*Obama and the Politics of Crowds... *

*WIRE: Prime-time ad skips over budget realities... *

*'Doom and gloom'...*

*







*

*+6.3*

*'Perfect storm' could deliver McCain win...*
*MAG: FCC Probe Signals Democratic Attack Machine...*

*







*

*Grace Jones says she 'can't stand' Palin...*


----------



## 7costanza

Powerful video...especially the end..its already has 11million hits...

check out this one..


----------



## 7costanza

I like to keep in the know about the " enemy " so I joined his website a while ago so I could know what hes up to, heres the latest email I got from Michelle..

sean --

I know this campaign has asked a lot of you.

But in the next 5 days, Barack will need you more than ever before.

Together, we can make sure all voters head to the polls and make their voices heard in this election. And we can get Barack's message of change out to millions and millions of Americans in these final hours.

That's why I'm asking you to dig deep and make one final donation to help get us across the finish line.

*Take a minute to remember why you joined this movement, then please make a donation of $5 or more today.*

I've been blessed over the last 21 months to have been invited into your communities and to hear so many of your personal stories.

Supporters like you have told me about loved ones who can't afford health care, and relatives who've been laid off from jobs they've had for decades. About family members fighting bravely in Iraq, and worries about affording college in a struggling economy.

But what I've heard more than anything else is hope. A shared hope that if we work together, we can change politics and make this country better for all Americans.

I know that we can make it happen -- and we are so very close.

Make a donation of $5 or more and stand with Barack these last few days:

*https://donate.barackobama.com/forbarack*

The strength of this campaign has always come from the individual stories and hard work of millions of supporters like you.

Thank you for being part of this movement,

Michelle

​

Look at the key phrase ..." movement " and How ive told her about my friends and family that are unemplyed....cant afford health insurance....the gods honest truth is I do not know a SINGLE person out of work.serioulsy not one, all my friends and family have jobs,health ins...and everyone I know ( which is alot ) fighting in Iraq hates her and her bullshit...


----------



## CJIS

I really wish time would start to go backwards


----------



## KozmoKramer

I know cash is tight for a lot of folks these days, but if you have a few extra shekels this week, you might want to send some this way....
Whether the sheep choose to believe it or not, somebody has to say it.
GOP Trust - Obama Advertisements

Politico.com has McCain & Obama in a dead heat in NC and MO, and I know it's going to be close up here in the Granite State.
Aside from Philly, I believe McCain can take PA. His numbers are tracking upward and I think rural Pennsylvanians will remmeber the "clinging to their guns & religion" smite.
Boys and girls, this race may be closer than we once thought.


----------



## kwflatbed

*OH SecState Brunner Linked to ACORN*

It seems that Ohio Secretary of State Jennifer Brunner is closely tied to the leadership of ACORN. 
So our Secretary of State shares a campaign advisor with ACORN, takes direction from ACORN's voter registration arm, and refuses to verify over 200,000 mismatched registrations while claiming there is no voter fraud going on in Ohio...and that attention to such frivolous issues distracts her from doing her job.​Typically, one would expect the SecState to investigate allegations of voter fraud and take corrective action. Strangely, it seems that Brunner spends all her time saying that (1) there is no voter fraud or (2) voter fraud is too hard to correct.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/

*HOPE ON PROJECT* - continued

Part 10 - Income Taxes (from Boring Made Dull) 
No, you won't get to keep the change.

Well, what happens when we elect a President and Congress pledged to raise taxes?

Recession. And if they raise them enough, toss in some protectionist legislation, and near compulsory unionization for good measure, depression.

And what exactly does "share the wealth" mean? It means that some bureaucrat whispers to some politician in Washington how much of the income of your work you'll be allowed to keep. Disagree? Well, sharing under the Obama plan means that the IRS and courts will have you tossed in chokey. Question The One? At minimum, some minor state official will be trolling through your records looking for dirt.

On the specifics of The One's tax plan, Steven Malanga in Real Clear Markets notes that the primary question is where does wealth originate? With the State, or with the People? It's the people. Free citizens and free markets produce wealth. Governments take a portion of that wealth in taxes, for some legitimate purposes (police, firefighters, national defense, courts), and some illegitimate (bridges to nowhere, Fannie Mae / Freddie Mac, ACORN, etc.), but they don't create wealth. Wealth must be created in order to be taxed.​
* * * * *
Part 11 - The Anti-Reagan (from Darke Blog) 
The record is clear that Reagan cuts taxes across the board, reduced the size of government, and ushered in an extended period of economic propsperity. But those on the other end of the political spectrum can't (or won't) accept these lessons of history. Mention "Reagan" to a liberal and you will start an argument. Mention "trickle down" and you might have a fight on your hands.

Barack Obama ignores history by promising higher taxes to those who have annual income over $250,000. Or mabye $200,000? Or $150,000? And at the same time he is promising these higher taxes, he is also proposing massive new spending, including the biggest entitlement of them all - national health care (if you don't believe me, catch the rerun of Obama's 30-minute informercial). These policies are poor in good economic times - right now, they are a recipe for disaster.

Barack Obama going forward will be the same Barack Obama we've seen in the past. Higher taxes. New programs. Big spending. Liberal policies. He truly is the Anti-Reagan.​
________________________________________________

Let's Never Find Out Series: 
Part 1 - The Mortgage Meltdown and Obama
Part 2 - Drill, Baby, Drill
Part 3 - Punished
Part 4 - The One: He's Not Just the Messiah; He's a Socialist
Part 5 - Earmarks
Part 6 - Chicken Button
Part 7 - Trust
Part 8 - Middle Class
Part 9 - Not This Time​I contend that the arguments are unassailable and, unless one has consumed the Kool-Aid of hope and change, enough reasons to vote against Barack Obama.

Visit the links and see for yourself.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nuke_TRT

*AP: Obama aunt from Kenya living in US illegally*

*Nov 1 12:08 AM US/Eastern*
_By EILEEN SULLIVAN and ELLIOT SPAGAT_
_Associated Press Writers_

WASHINGTON (AP) - Barack Obama's aunt, a Kenyan woman who has been quietly living in public housing in Boston, is in the United States illegally after an immigration judge rejected her request for asylum four years ago, The Associated Press has learned. 

Zeituni Onyango, 56, referred to as "Aunti Zeituni" in Obama's memoir, was instructed to leave the United States by a U.S. immigration judge who denied her asylum request, a person familiar with the matter told the AP late Friday. This person spoke on condition of anonymity because no one was authorized to discuss Onyango's case. 

Information about the deportation case was disclosed and confirmed by two separate sources, one of them a federal law enforcment official. The information they made available is known to officials in the federal government, but the AP could not establish whether anyone at a political level in the Bush administration or in the McCain campaign had been involved in its release. 

Onyango's refusal to leave the country would represent an administrative, non-criminal violation of U.S. immigration law, meaning such cases are handled outside the criminal court system. Estimates vary, but many experts believe there are more than 10 million such immigrants in the United States. 

The AP could not reach Onyango immediately for comment. No one answered the telephone number listed in her name late Friday. It was unclear why her request for asylum was rejected in 2004. 

Onyango is not a relative whom Obama has discussed in campaign appearances and, unlike Obama's father and grandmother, is not someone who has been part of the public discussion about his personal life. 

A spokeswoman for U.S. Immigrations and Customs Enforcement, Kelly Nantel, said the government does not comment on an individual's citizenship status or immigration case. 

Onyango's case-coming to light just days before the presidential election-led to an unusual nationwide directive within Immigrations and Customs Enforcement requiring any deportations prior to Tuesday's election to be approved at least at the level of ICE regional directors, the U.S. law enforcement official told the AP. 

The unusual directive suggests that the Bush administration is sensitive to the political implications of Onyango's case coming to light so close to the election. 

Kenya is in eastern Africa between Somalia and Tanzania. The country has been fractured in violence in recent years, including a period of two months of bloodshed after December 2007 that killed 1,500 people. 

The disclosure about Onyango came just one day after Obama's presidential campaign confirmed to the Times of London that Onyango, who has lived quietly in public housing in South Boston for five years, was Obama's half aunt on his father's side. 

It was not immediately clear how Onyango might have qualified for public housing with a standing deportation order.

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D945TEE01&show_article=1

*ZOGBY SATURDAY: *Republican John McCain has pulled back within the margin of error... The three-day average holds steady, but McCain outpolled Obama 48% to 47% in Friday, one day, polling. He is beginning to cut into Obama's lead among independents, is now leading among blue collar voters, has strengthened his lead among investors and among men, and is walloping Obama among NASCAR voters. Joe the Plumber may get his license after all...


----------



## 7costanza

How has this not been on the News or front page. I wonder whos been paying her bills and rent..this has gotten out of hand...


----------



## SinePari

When you decide to run for office, you gotta do the "6 Degrees of Kevin Bacon" beforehand to make sure you or your family members aren't fishing buddies with Bin Laden. A CORI and RMV check isn't going to cut it these days.


----------



## kwflatbed

Saturday, November 1, 2008

*'Doonesbury' has Obama winning and newspaper editors conflicted*

*By Andale Gross THE ASSOCIATED PRESS*

*1 comment* | Add a comment



"Doonesbury" cartoonist Garry Trudeau has delivered to newspapers a series of strips for next week presuming that Barack Obama will win Tuesday's presidential election. (THE ASSOCIATED PRESS)

*KANSAS CITY, Mo.- *It's not exactly "DEWEY DEFEATS TRUMAN," but some newspaper editors are pondering how to deal with a "Doonesbury" comic strip to be published the day after the election that assumes Barack Obama will win the presidency.

Comic creator Garry Trudeau delivered a series of strips for next week's papers showing his characters reacting to an Obama victory. But he offered no such option in the event of a comeback by John McCain, who's trailing Obama in the polls.

Trudeau's syndicator is offering papers a series of rerun strips from August. But the Obama story line is forcing some editors to question whether "Doonesbury" could put them in a spot - albeit in the funny pages - similar to 1948, when the Chicago Daily Tribune infamously declared in huge, front-page type that Republican Thomas Dewey had beaten Democrat Harry Truman for the presidency.

The strip shows three soldiers watching TV and reacting to this announcement: "And it's official - Barack Obama has won ... Making him the first African-American president in history!"

"Hoo-Ah!" one of the soldiers says.

"Son of a gun! What a great, great day! We did it!" another soldier says.

"He's half-white, you know," says a white soldier.

"You must be so proud," responds a soldier, who isn't white.

The rest of the week's strips allude to an Obama victory.

Tim Bannon, editor of the Chicago Tribune's Live! section, where the paper's comics usually run, said the strip won't appear in the comics section because of deadline issues but might end up on another page.

"If McCain wins, we would never run it," he said. "If Obama were to win, we would try to see if we can get it in somehow in some other place. ... It strikes us as being a little strange to have that strip if that's not how it ends up. It's not like he hedged it so it works either way."

Kathie Kerr, a spokeswoman for the Kansas City-based Universal Press Syndicate, said about a dozen calls have come in from newspaper editors.

"They're still coming in," Kerr said yesterday. "After we got the initial inquiries, we asked Garry to pick substitutes for the editors who were not comfortable with running the strips."

The Telegram & Gazette, which runs the strip on the Op-Ed page, plans to publish the original strip, according to George R. French, editor of the editorial pages.

Trudeau said he might have provided papers with a McCain option if the election were a toss-up. But, he said, at the time he drew the strip, poll analysts were giving McCain less than a 4 percent chance of winning.

"The way I see it, if Obama wins, I'm in the flow and commenting on an extraordinary phenomenon," Trudeau said in an e-mail to The Associated Press. "If he loses, there'll be such a national uproar that a blown call in a comic strip won't be much noticed. Besides, I'll be the one with the egg on my face - not the editors."

"Doonesbury" appears in nearly 1,400 daily and Sunday newspapers in the U.S. and overseas.

http://www.telegram.com/article/20081101/NEWS/811010353


----------



## NewEngland2007

Can't wait to hear the excuse for Auntie Illegal. Funny how he didn't redistribute his own wealth to take care of her.


----------



## kwflatbed

*







*

*Barack Obama's aunt is here illegally after an immigration judge rejected her request for asylum. Should she have to return to Kenya? *

*Choice **Votes **Percentage of 788 Votes*

*Yes **619 **79%*

No 110 14%

Not Sure 597%

Thank you for taking our survey.

I don't think you have to guess how I voted

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/17863807/detail.html

Boston Housing Authority 'flabbergastered' Barack Obama's aunt living in Southie









Photo by Stuart Cahill 
HOME SWEET HOME: Zeituni Onyango, whose nephew is Barack Obama, lives in public housing on Flaherty Way.

A Boston Housing Authority director says Barack Obama's aunt, a Kenyan woman who has lived in public housing for five years, is an "exemplary resident" and only recently did anyone know of her connection to the presidential contender.
Obama's campaign spokesman Reid Cherlin confirmed to the Herald yesterday that Zeituni Onyango, 56, who lives on Flaherty Way in South Boston, is Obama's aunt on his father's side.
Onyango, a Kenyan native, is believed to be the "Aunti Zeituni" in Obama's memoir, "Dreams From My Father."
It wasn't until recently, when a London newspaper started making inquiries about Onyango, that Deputy Director Bill McGonagle learned of the link.
McGonagle said BHA employees were caught off guard.
"We were as surprised as anyone," he said. "We were a little bit flabbergasted."
Onyango has lived in Boston public housing for five years, McGonagle said.
"She has been an exemplary resident," he said.
She received a small stipend over the past year for working six hours a week as a volunteer resident health advocate in her complex, he said.
Little else is known about her.
Onyango had conversations with several BHA employees in recent days about her blood ties to the senator, McGonagle said. She proudly displays photos of Obama, including some that appear as old as 25 years, inside her first-floor apartment, McGonagle said.
A message left at Onyango's apartment was not returned.
McGonagle asked that the media respect Onyango's privacy.
"She is feeling very put upon," he said.

(250) Comments | Post / Read Comments

http://bostonherald.com/news/2008/view.bg?articleid=1128958&format=text


----------



## Kilvinsky

:BM:I'm just glad it's almost over. I'm so sick and tired of the ads. I got two requests from the McCain/Palin fundraisers and the first I just tossed. The second, in black magic marker I wrote of how sick and tired I am of the negative advertising and will not give one penny towards it because I feel the Republican party has sunk as low as the demoncrats. I will show my support with a vote.

I did mention how much I felt Sarah Palin was a breath of fresh air though.

Seriously, I can't speak for any of you, but I've really had it. I don't care if it's a candidate I support, dislike or have no real concern over, I'm SICK of these imbecilic ads, especially the ones that run three or four times a freakin' hour!

I do not live in NH and though I would prefer to see Sununu get the job over Sheheen, I'm sick of both their idiotic ads. I'm almost being pushed into that "I refuse to vote for either one" category I'm so turned off by the B.S.

Sorry Kozmo, I just can't part with the shekels for this. I find all these ads insulting, annoying and disgraceful.



kwflatbed said:


> *Barack Obama's aunt is here illegally after an immigration judge rejected her request for asylum. Should she have to return to Kenya? *
> 
> *Choice **Votes **Percentage of 788 Votes*
> 
> *Yes **619 **79%*
> 
> No 110 14%
> 
> Not Sure 597%
> 
> Thank you for taking our survey.
> 
> I don't think you have to guess how I voted
> 
> http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/17863807/detail.html


If Nobama wins, it'll be a moot point as he'll no doubt give her executive clemency or some such thing.


----------



## kwflatbed

Obama says he didn't know aunt's illegal status

By NEDRA PICKLER, Associated Press Writer Nedra Pickler, Associated Press Writer - 4 mins ago

CHICAGO - Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama said Saturday he didn't know that one of his relatives was living in the United States illegally and believes the appropriate laws should be followed.
The Associated Press found that Obama's aunt had been instructed to leave the country four years ago by an immigration judge who rejected her request for asylum from her native Kenya. The woman, Zeituni Onyango (zay-TUHN on-YANG-oh), is living in public housing in Boston and is the half-sister of Obama's late father.
A statement given to the AP by Obama's campaign said, "Senator Obama has no knowledge of her status but obviously believes that any and all appropriate laws be followed."
Onyango is part of Obama's large paternal family, with many related to him by blood whom he barely knows. Obama first met Onyango when he traveled to Africa as an adult - he referred to her as "Auntie Zeituni" in his memoir.
The campaign said he has seen her a few times since that meeting, beginning with a return trip to Kenya with his wife, Michelle, four years after the first trip. Onyango visited the family in Chicago on a tourist visa at Obama's invitation about nine years ago, the campaign said, stopping to visit friends on the East coast before returning to Kenya.
She attended Obama's swearing-in to the U.S. Senate in 2004, but campaign officials said Obama provided no assistance in getting her a tourist visa and doesn't know the details of her stay. The campaign said he last heard from her about two years ago when she called saying she was in Boston, but he did not see her there.
Onyango's refusal to leave the country would represent an administrative, noncriminal violation of immigration law, meaning such cases are handled outside the criminal court system. Estimates vary, but many experts believe there are more than 10 million such immigrants in the U.S.
According to Federal Election Commission documents filed by the Obama campaign, Onyango has contributed $260 to Obama over a period of time. Under federal election law, only U.S. citizens or green-card holders are legally permitted to give money to campaigns. Onyango, who listed her employer as the Boston Housing Authority, gave in small increments to the Obama campaign. Her latest contribution was $5 on Sept. 19.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081101/ap_on_el_pr/obama_aunt;_ylt=Ak14VjzNkffGMYMyZqiu0Yms0NUE


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> If Nobama wins, it'll be a moot point as he'll no doubt give her executive clemency or some such thing.


Clemency implies one person; I predict general pardons for ALL illegal aliens.


----------



## Guest

http://stop-obama.info/


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

swwweeeeet !


----------



## cj3441

Just think, in a couple of months the corrupt Richard Daley Chicago political machine will be front and center in Washington. Free housing, free food, and free money for most (those gainfully employed need not apply)!


----------



## CJIS

*US election: If Iraqis could vote it would be for McCain *

_breitbart.com -_ For five years Ali and Mohammed have lived alongside US soldiers in their Baghdad neighbourhood near Rasheed Street, a prominent commercial artery running through the heart of the Iraqi capital. During that time American culture and politics have become familiar to them, and they say that if they could, they would vote for John McCain


----------



## kwflatbed

*Mich. woman: Supporting Obama? No treats for you*

_Associated Press - November 1, 2008 4:43 PM ET _

GROSSE POINTE FARMS, Mich. (AP) - A suburban Detroit woman has decided to scare up the vote among neighborhood children by just offering treats to John McCain supporters.
Shirley Nagel of Grosse Pointe Farms, Mich., handed out candy Friday only to those who shared her support for the Republican presidential candidate and his running mate Sarah Palin. Others were turned away empty-handed.
TV station WJBK says a sign outside Nagel's house warned: "No handouts for Obama supporters, liars, tricksters or kids of supporters."
Nagel calls Democrat Barack Obama "scary." When asked about children who were turned away empty-handed and crying, she said: "Oh well. Everybody has a choice."
Fax and phone messages left at numbers for Nagel were not returned.

Information from: WJBK-TV, http://www.fox2detroit.com


----------



## 7costanza

I took that a step further by throwing eggs at them if they were voting for Obama...


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Wolfman said:


> I wore an Obama mask while opening the door, if one kid had more candy than the others I took his, kept most of it and gave the rest to the others. When the first kid got upset, I called him selfish.


:jestera:


----------



## HistoryHound

Too funny Wolfman. I was thinking it would have been funny if she had "redistributed" their candy.


----------



## 7costanza

The GovenatoR!!!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Boston Housing Authority: Aunt Zeituni OK by federal rules*

*Barack Obama kin part of law loophole*









Photo by Tom Pilston / Panos 
Zeituni Onyango

A Boston Housing Authority official said yesterday the agency was never notified of a deportation order issued for Barack Obama's aunt, who has been living in federal- and state-funded public housing in South Boston since 2003.
BHA Deputy Director William McGonagle said Zeituni Onyango, 56, a native of Kenya, met the criteria to live in federally funded housing when she applied in 2003. The Associated Press reported yesterday that an immigration judge instructed Onyango to leave the country in 2004 after her asylum request was denied.
"The deportation order, based on my understanding, based on what I've read in the newspaper, was issued after she moved into public housing in Boston and we would have no way of knowing if there was an order or not," McGonagle said.
"We check with the applicant about their citizenship status at the time of application. We have no affirmative responsibility I am aware of to further check on their status after they are initially deemed to be eligible."
Onyango, who is the half-sister of Obama's late father, lived at the federally subsidized Old Colony development in South Boston from 2003 to 2007. She moved to her current residence, the state-funded West Broadway development on Flaherty Way in South Boston, in January, McGonagle said.
To qualify for federally funded public housing, tenants must prove that at least one household member is a citizen or an "eligible noncitizen." Eligible noncitizens include immigrants with a resident alien card, temporary resident card, employment authorization card or proof of refugee or asylee status, according to the BHA's Admissions and Continued Occupancy Policies.
Unlike the case with federal public housing, tenants moving into state-funded housing in Massachusetts do not have to prove their citizenship or immigration status. According to the state Department of Housing and Community Development, "As a result of a consent decree in federal court in 1977, the state cannot deny state-subsidized public housing to *undocumented immigrants*."
The U.S. Department of Homeland Security screens all noncitizen applicants for eligibility, the BHA said. McGonagle said he did not know which immigration class Onyango fell into when she was approved in 2003.
"When she applied and throughout the screening process, we applied all of the neccesary rules and followed all the necessary rules and she was determined eligible," McGonagle said.
A one-person household must earn less than $43,600 annually to qualify for a state or federal public housing unit managed by the BHA. Rents at Onyango's West Broadway residence are calculated at 32 percent of a resident's income.
Since 2006, state Sen. Robert L. Hedlund Jr. (R-Weymouth) has tried three times to close the loophole that makes state-funded public housing available to *illegal immigrants*. All those efforts failed in legislative conference committees, Hedlund said yesterday.
"It is a massive, absurd loophole that we can fix very easily," Hedlund said. "We've got some people in the Legislature that think it's acceptable because these people are vulnerable and need housing, but it shouldn't be at the expense of some of the 100,000 people who are on the waiting list here in the commonwealth."
No one answered the door yesterday at Onyango's apartment at 111 Flaherty Way. One neighbor said Obama's aunt had not been home since Thursday.

Zeituni Onyango2:

+ Obama: Let case take its course

(50) Comments | Post / Read Comments

"We check with the applicant about their citizenship status at the time of application. We have no affirmative responsibility I am aware of to further check on their status after they are initially deemed to be eligible."
Onyango, who is the half-sister of Obama's late father, lived at the federally subsidized Old Colony development in South Boston from 2003 to 2007. She moved to her current residence, the state-funded West Broadway development on Flaherty Way in South Boston, in January, McGonagle said.
To qualify for federally funded public housing, tenants must prove that at least one household member is a citizen or an "eligible noncitizen." Eligible noncitizens include immigrants with a resident alien card, temporary resident card, employment authorization card or proof of refugee or asylee status, according to the BHA's Admissions and Continued Occupancy Policies.
Unlike the case with federal public housing, tenants moving into state-funded housing in Massachusetts do not have to prove their citizenship or immigration status. According to the state Department of Housing and Community Development, "As a result of a consent decree in federal court in 1977, the state cannot deny state-subsidized public housing to *undocumented immigrants*."
The U.S. Department of Homeland Security screens all noncitizen applicants for eligibility, the BHA said. McGonagle said he did not know which immigration class Onyango fell into when she was approved in 2003.
"When she applied and throughout the screening process, we applied all of the neccesary rules and followed all the necessary rules and she was determined eligible," McGonagle said.
A one-person household must earn less than $43,600 annually to qualify for a state or federal public housing unit managed by the BHA. Rents at Onyango's West Broadway residence are calculated at 32 percent of a resident's income.
Since 2006, state Sen. Robert L. Hedlund Jr. (R-Weymouth) has tried three times to close the loophole that makes state-funded public housing available to *illegal immigrants*. All those efforts failed in legislative conference committees, Hedlund said yesterday.
"It is a massive, absurd loophole that we can fix very easily," Hedlund said. "We've got some people in the Legislature that think it's acceptable because these people are vulnerable and need housing, but it shouldn't be at the expense of some of the 100,000 people who are on the waiting list here in the commonwealth."
No one answered the door yesterday at Onyango's apartment at 111 Flaherty Way. One neighbor said Obama's aunt had not been home since Thursday.
Zeituni Onyango2:

+ Obama: Let case take its course

(50) Comments | Post / Read Comments

*Five reasons to vote against Obama*

 By Howie Carr

Five reasons to vote against Obama? Only five? I could give you 50, no problem. ...


----------



## kwflatbed

*TWAS THE NIGHT BEFORE THE ELECTIONS *

*'Twas the night before elections And all through the town *

*Tempers were flaring *

*Emotions, all up and down! *

*I, **in my bathrobe With a cat in my lap *

*I had cut off the TV Tired of political crap.*

*When all of a sudden *

*There arose such a noise *

*I peered out of my window *

*Saw Obama and his boys.*

*They had come for my wallet *

*They wanted my pay *

*To give to the others Who had not worked a day! *

*He snatched up my money And quick as a wink *

*Jumped back on his bandwagon As I gagged from the stink.*

*He then rallied his henchmen Who were pulling his cart *
*I could tell they were out To tear my country apart! **' *

*On Fannie, on Freddie, On Biden and Ayers! *

*On Acorn, On Pelosi' *

*He screamed at the pairs!*

*They took off for his cause *

*And as he flew out of sight *

*I heard him laugh at the nation *

*Who wouldn't stand up and fight! *

*So I leave you to think *

*On this one final note- *

*IF YOU DONT WANT SOCIALISM GET OUT AND VOTE!!!!*

*Young Undecideds Who Love Guns: Vote Your Glock

Check out this list from gunbanobama.com*

Reality. Obama voted to allow the prosecution of people who use a firearm for self-defense in their frickin' homes. (Illinois Senate, S.B. 2165, vote 20. 3/25/04)

Reality. Obama supported increasing taxes on firearms and ammunition by 500%. That means the $500 Ruger you want to buy that currently has an excise tax of $55 would skyrocket to $330 tax. (Chicago Defender, 12/13/99). But that shouldn't bug you, Obama backers, because you're all about "spreading the wealth," aren't you?

Reality. Obama voted to allow reckless lawsuits designed to bankrupt the firearms industry. (United States Senate, S. 397, vote 219, 7/29/05).

Reality. Obama wants to reimpose the failed and discredited Clinton Gun Ban. (Illinois State Debate #3: Barack Obama vs. Alan Keyes, 10/21/04).

Reality. Obama endorsed a ban on all handguns. (Independent voters of Illinois/Independent precinct organization general candidate questionnaire, 9/9/96; Politico, 3/31/08).

Reality. Obama opposes the Right to Carry laws. (Pittsburgh Tribune-Review, 4/02/08; Chicago Tribune, 9/15/04).

Reality. Obama voted to ban almost all rifle ammunition commonly used for hunting and sport shooting. (United States Senate, S.397, 7/29/05).

More here

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## kwflatbed

*IBD/TIPP Tracking Poll: Day Twenty-One*

Posted: Sunday, November 02, 2008 
The race tightened again Sunday as independents who'd been leaning to Obama shifted to McCain to leave that key group a toss-up. McCain also pulled even in the Midwest, moved back into the lead with men, padded his gains among Protestants and Catholics, and is favored for the first time by high school graduates.

View Results From Prior Days

*About IBD/TIPP*: An analysis of Final Certified Results for the 2004 election showed IBD's polling partner, TIPP, was the most accurate pollster of the campaign season. Learn more at www.TIPPonline.com.

Click the thumbnail below to see an enlarged version.


----------



## Inspector

In the hours before Election Day, as inevitable as winter, comes an onslaught of dirty tricks — confusing e-mails, disturbing phone calls and insinuating fliers left on doorsteps during the night.
The intent, almost always, is to keep folks from voting or to confuse them, usually through intimidation or misinformation. But in this presidential race, in which a black man leads most polls, some of the deceit has a decidedly racist bent.
Complaints have surfaced in predominantly African-American neighborhoods of Philadelphia where fliers have circulated, warning voters they could be arrested at the polls if they had unpaid parking tickets or if they had criminal convictions.
Over the weekend in Virginia, bogus fliers with an authentic-looking commonwealth seal said fears of high voter turnout had prompted election officials to hold two elections — one on Tuesday for Republicans and another on Wednesday for Democrats.
In New Mexico, two Hispanic women filed a lawsuit last week claiming they were harassed by a private investigator working for a Republican lawyer who came to their homes and threatened to call immigration authorities, even though they are U.S. citizens.
"He was questioning her status, saying that he needed to see her papers and documents to show that she was a U.S. citizen and was a legitimate voter," said Guadalupe Bojorquez, speaking on behalf of her mother, Dora Escobedo, a 67-year-old Albuquerque resident who speaks only Spanish. "He totally, totally scared the heck out of her."
In Pennsylvania, e-mails appeared linking Democrat Barack Obama to the Holocaust. "Jewish Americans cannot afford to make the wrong decision on Tuesday, Nov. 4," said the electronic message, paid for by an entity calling itself the Republican Federal Committee. "Many of our ancestors ignored the warning signs in the 1930s and 1940s and made a tragic mistake."
Laughlin McDonald, who leads the ACLU's Voting Rights Project, said he has never seen "an election where there was more interest and more voter turnout, and more efforts to suppress registration and turnout. And that has a real impact on minorities."
The Obama campaign and civil rights advocacy groups have signed up millions of new voters for this presidential race. In Ohio alone, some 600,000 have submitted new voter registration cards.
Across the country, many of these first-time voters are young and strong Obama supporters. Many are also black and Hispanic.
Activist groups say it is this fresh crop of ballot-minded citizens that makes some Republicans very nervous. And they say they expect the dirty tricks to get dirtier in final hours before Tuesday.
"Oh, there's plenty of time for things to get ugly," said Zachary Stalberg, president of The Committee of Seventy, a Philadelphia-based government watchdog group that is nonpartisan.
Other reports of intimidation efforts in the hotly contested state of Pennsylvania include leaflets taped to picnic benches at Drexel University, warning students that police would be at the polls on Tuesday to arrest would-be voters with prior criminal offenses.
In his Jewish neighborhood, Stalberg said, fliers were recently left claiming Obama was more sympathetic to Palestinians than to Israel, and showed a photograph of him speaking in Germany.
"It shows up between the screen door and the front door in the middle of the night," Stalberg said. "Why couldn't someone knock on the door and hand that to me in the middle of the day? In a sense, it's very smartly done. The message gets through. It's done carefully enough that people might read it."
Such tactics are common, and are often impossible to trace. Robo-calls, in which automated, bogus phone messages are sent over and over, are very hard to trace to their source, say voting advocates. E-mails fall into the same category.
In Nevada, for example, Latino voters said they had received calls from people describing themselves as Obama volunteers, urging them to cast their ballot over the phone.
The calls were reported to Election Protection, a nonprofit advocacy group that runs a hot line for election troubles. The organization does not know who orchestrated them.
"The Voting Rights Act makes it a crime to misled and intimidate voters," said McDonald. "If you can find out who's doing it, those people should be prosecuted. But sometimes it's just difficult to know who's doing what. Some of it's just anonymous."
Trying to mislead voters is nothing new.
"We see this every year," said Jonah Goldman of the advocacy group Lawyers' Committee for Civil Rights Under Law. "It all happens around this time when there's too much other stuff going on in the campaigns, and it doesn't get investigated."
In 2006, automated phone calls in the final days leading to the federal election wrongly warned voters they would not be allowed to vote without a photo ID. In Colorado and Virginia, people reported receiving calls that told them their registrations had expired and they would be arrested if they showed up to vote.
The White House contest of 2004 was marked by similar deceptions. In Milwaukee, fliers went up advising people "if you've already voted in any election this year, you can't vote in the presidential election." In Pennsylvania, a letter bearing what appeared to be the McCandless Township seal falsely proclaimed that in order to cut long voting lines, Republicans would cast ballots on Nov. 2 and Democrats would vote on Nov. 3.
E-mail assaults have become increasingly popular this year, keeping pace with the proliferation of blogging and Obama's massive online campaign efforts, according to voting activists.
"It is newer and more furious than it ever has been before," Goldman said.
And Republicans are not exempt. "Part of it is that election campaigns are more online than ever before," said Goldman. "During the primaries, a lot of Web sites went up that seemed to be for (GOP candidate Rudy) Giuliani, but actually were attack sites."
New York City's former mayor and his high-profile colleagues Fred Thompson and Mitt Romney were also targeted in fake Internet sites that featured "quotes" from the candidates espousing support for extreme positions they never endorsed.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Breaking News:*

*Nationwide Alert For Voting*

*Washington DC*
*November 2 2008*

*In a special Sunday meeting the US Supreme Court has passed*
*a ruling that there will be two election days due to the unforeseen*
*amount of voters expected at the polls.*
*All independent and registered Republicans will go to the polls to vote on Tuesday November 4 2008.*
*All Democrats will go to the polls on Wednesday November 5 2008*
*to cast their votes.*
*Listen to your local television and radio stations for further instructions.*

*This is a public service announcement.*








Wire Service


----------



## Andy0921

*Creative Approach to Redistribution of Wealth*

Today on my way to lunch I passed a homeless guy with a sign the read 'Vote Obama, I need the money.' I laughed.

Once in the restaurant my server had on a 'Obama 08' tie, again I laughed--just imagine the coincidence.

When the bill came I decided not to tip the server and explained to him that I was exploring the Obama redistribution of wealth concept. He stood there in disbelief while I told him that I was going to redistribute his tip to someone who I deemed more in need--the homeless guy outside. The server angrily stormed from my sight.

I went outside, gave the homeless guy $10 and told him to thank the server inside as I decided he could use the money more. The homeless guy was grateful.

At the end of my rather unscientific redistribution experiment I realized the homeless guy was grateful for the money he did not earn, but the waiter was pretty angry that I gave away the money he did earn even though the actual recipient deserved money more.

I guess redistribution of wealth is an easier thing to swallow in concept than in practical application.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Someone already has down south. I believe they are investigating flyers that have been placed on vehicles at a local mall or something.


----------



## Big.G

*Cooper Firearms co-founder asked to resign due to his support for Obama*

By Associated Press
Sunday, November 2, 2008 - Added 10h ago

HELENA, Montana - The board of directors for a small Montana gun manufacturer asked the company's president to resign after word that he supports Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama led to calls on pro-gun Web sites to boycott the company's products.

Dan Cooper, who co-founded Cooper Firearms of Montana, Inc., could not be reached for comment Friday. But he told USA Today on Thursday that he had resigned his post to protect the company's employees.

"When the Internet anger turned on these innocent people, I felt it was important to distance myself from the company so as not to cause any further harm," he said in a statement to the newspaper.

Both presidential candidates proclaim their respect for gun rights, but Obama says it is possible to support the Second Amendment along with "commonsense gun laws so that we don't have kids being shot on the streets of cities like Chicago."

As a U.S. senator, Obama voted to allow civil lawsuits against gun-makers and dealers. As an Illinois state lawmaker, he also supported a ban on all forms of semiautomatic weapons and tighter state restrictions generally on firearms.

McCain won the endorsement of the National Rifle Association, despite his support for requiring background checks at gun shows. He also voted to shield gun-makers and dealers from civil suits, and against a ban on assault-type weapons.

In a statement posted on its Web site early Friday but later removed, the Stevensville company said its employees, shareholders and board of directors do not share Cooper's political views. The executive was quoted in recent news stories as an Obama supporter, and has donated money to the campaign.

Word of Cooper's support for Obama spread on pro-gun Web sites, with some posting messages calling for a boycott of Cooper Firearms and others labeling the gun executive a traitor.

In its statement, the company said the board of directors asked Cooper to resign after it appeared the uproar over his support for Obama could affect employees and shareholders.

"Although we all believe everyone has a right to vote and donate as they see fit, it has become apparent that the fallout may affect more than just Mr. Cooper," the company said.

"We firmly believe Dan stands by the (Second) Amendment," it said.

The situation prompted Montana Gov. Brian Schweitzer to briefly interrupt an elk hunting trip to call Cooper on Thursday and offer his assistance. Schweitzer, a Democrat, also supports Obama.

"I said, 'Look, I will support Cooper Firearms in their sales promotions. I will go to vendors. I will go state to state. I will help you sell the firearms, if you think the governor of Montana can help you close some deals,'" Schweitzer said.

The governor said Friday he will do what he can to help the company and its 40 employees overcome any lingering backlash.

A receptionist at Cooper Firearms refused to answer questions about the decision, and said there was no one available who could. She also said she would not release contact information for the board of directors.

NRA spokesman Andrew Arulanandam said the controversy shows gun owners have a problem with Obama.

"I think the decision to terminate is an indicator of the level of distrust that gun owners have with Barack Obama," Arulanandam said.

http://www.cooperfirearms.com/

http://news.bostonherald.com/news/n...&format=&page=2&listingType=natce#articleFull


----------



## MARINECOP

A must see.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Tuesday is the day get out and vote we*
*need every vote.*


----------



## Inspector

Well I got word from the state's police association Saturday in a state publication that shows me every Republican representing my town in the state house failed to vote in favor of protecting pensions for cops up here. If it were not for the fact this statehouse went blue last election and some republicans defied party line (none in this town) cops and other retired municipal and state employees here would be up the creek. You know things like this are what really count when we look at the financial situation and things like this are what are killing off support for the GOP. I spoke with a local rep yesterday after reading the report and he hid behind the statement "pensions are becoming too costly and we'll need taxes." Well duh idiot you've been taking money out of paychecks for years and now you want to shaft those who gave their lives to public service to protect those with very healthy income from digging in deeper to support retirees. I certainly would never support handing out money to loafers and illegal immigrants but I have to draw the line at the slashes they are trying to make to avoid taxes. NH has no income tax or sales tax but maybe it's time we think about one. The more I think about it the more this is one "redistribution of the wealth" that I wouldn't mind.


----------



## kwflatbed

Inspector said:


> Well I got word from the state's police association Saturday in a state publication that shows me every Republican representing my town in the state house failed to vote in favor of protecting pensions for cops up here. If it were not for the fact this statehouse went blue last election and some republicans defied party line (none in this town) cops and other retired municipal and state employees here would be up the creek. You know things like this are what really count when we look at the financial situation and things like this are what are killing off support for the GOP. I spoke with a local rep yesterday after reading the report and he hid behind the statement "pensions are becoming too costly and we'll need taxes." Well duh idiot you've been taking money out of paychecks for years and now you want to shaft those who gave their lives to public service to protect those with very healthy income from digging in deeper to support retirees. I certainly would never support handing out money to loafers and illegal immigrants but I have to draw the line at the slashes they are trying to make to avoid taxes. NH has no income tax or sales tax but maybe it's time we think about one. The more I think about it the more this is one "redistribution of the wealth" that I wouldn't mind.


With every post you sound more and more like you are supporting Obama


----------



## 7costanza

Change...Obama...Change..Obama.....your getting sleepy...when you wake it will be the 5th and you will all be screwed!!!!!!!


----------



## sgthoskins

Inspector said:


> NH has no income tax or sales tax but maybe it's time we think about one. The more I think about it the more this is one "redistribution of the wealth" that I wouldn't mind.


Vote democrat and you will get your wishes.


----------



## kwflatbed

Obama On Aunt: 'Laws Have To Be Obeyed'








Several reporters and photographers have visited the South Boston complex where Obama's aunt lives, but BHA Police are keeping people out. 
WBZ

(Why are they protecting her ? she should be arrested and jailed she is no better than any other illegal) My Comment

_By Eileen Sullivan, Associated Press Writer_

BOSTON (AP) ― The government is investigating whether any laws were broken in the disclosure that Barack Obama's aunt was living in the country illegally.

Obama's half aunt, who is from Kenya, was ordered to leave the United States years ago after an immigration judge denied her request for asylum, a person familiar with the matter told The Associated Press late Friday. This person spoke on condition of anonymity because no one was authorized to discuss the case.

The woman, *Zeituni Onyango* (zay-TUHN on-YANG-oh), is living in public housing in Boston and is the half-sister of Obama's late father.

The Immigration and Customs Enforcement asked its inspector general and the Office of Professional Responsibility on Saturday to investigate whether any policies were violated when information about Onyango's case was publicly disclosed, ICE spokeswoman Kelly Nantel said. The Homeland Security Department, which oversees ICE, cannot disclose details about an individual's immigration status.

Information about Onyango's case was disclosed and confirmed by two separate sources, one a federal law enforcement official. The information they made available is known to officials in the federal government, but the AP could not establish whether anyone at a political level in the Bush administration or in the McCain campaign had been involved in its release, just five days before the presidential election. Obama's campaign strategist David Axelrod said people are suspicious about stories that surface so close to an election.

In an interview with *CBS News' Katie Couric on Sunday*, Obama said: "If she is violating laws those laws have to be obeyed. We're a nation of laws. Obviously that doesn't lessen my concern for her, I haven't been able to be in touch with her. But I'm a strong believer you have to obey the law."

The campaign said it was returning $260 that Onyango had contributed in small increments to Obama's presidential bid over several months.

Federal election law prohibits foreigners from making political donations.

Onyango listed her employer as the Boston Housing Authority and last gave $5 on Sept. 19.

Onyango, 56, is part of Obama's large paternal family, with many related to him by blood whom he never knew growing up.

Obama's father, Barack Obama Sr., left the future presidential nominee when the boy was 2, and they reunited only once -- for a monthlong visit when Obama was 10. The elder Obama lived most of his life in Kenya, where he fathered seven other children with three other wives. He died in a car crash in 1982.

Obama was raised for the most part by his mother and her parents in Hawaii. He first met his father's side of the family when he traveled to Africa 20 years ago. He referred to Onyango as "Auntie Zeituni" when describing the trip in his memoir, saying she was "a proud woman."

Onyango's refusal to leave the country would represent an administrative, noncriminal violation of immigration law, meaning such cases are handled outside the criminal court system. Estimates vary, but many experts believe there are more than 10 million such immigrants in the U.S.

The AP has not been able to reach Onyango for comment.

http://wbztv.com/local/obama.aunt.boston.2.854922.html


----------



## sgthoskins

Something to look forward to if the Messiah gets elected.



> *Q:* How do you convince people to change their lifestyles, to live differently, or to turn the question on its ear, are voters ahead of the politicians on this stuff? Do they get it, and maybe the politicians don't?
> 
> *A:* Well, I think, uh, I think voters do understand it. *I think it is important for us to send some price signals to change behavior.*


----------



## Inspector

I have and will continue to vote for McCain. I'm just wondering how the hell we can continue to survive when every group all the way from unions to AARP to police associations and federal employee organizations point out how voting for Republican candidates is hurting the cause of working people. I have worked since I was 16 and I believe in hard work. I've earned two pensions and have saved to supplement them. My wife too has worked all her life and gets a pension from NH as well as Soc. Sec. We constantly get told democrats hand out money to those who do not work yet I see Republicans trying to take money from our pockets while many of the super-rich, some of whom I know personally, are still not hurting and are building even bigger cash reserves which they say they may need should Obama win. I have waited to see if a guy I know took a 24% hit in his portfolio like I did. I learned his multi-million dollar portfolio was converted to tax free bonds two months ahead of the slide because he saw this coming. Inside info? I don't know but I know those of us who are truly the middle class are getting screwed and I have yet to see any help from the party I belonged to (now independent) coming my way. Piss me off more and that X could end up on the Obama side of the ticket. I know I'm not going to vote for the Republican state reps who tried to weaken the pensions. It comes down to the fact that's not good nor fair to people like my wife who have given many years of service and if people earning money have to dig deeper to pay back the debt they owe so be it.


----------



## sgthoskins

I explained to my 8 year old the federal tax structure a bit over the weekend because there were Obama supporters at just about every intersection in southern NH this weekend.

I explained that if dad makes $100 the .gov will take $30. I then explained that someone how makes less than me will only have $10-15 taken out of that $100. I told him that not only do I pay in more because I make more, but I also pay a percentage that is twice as high. He looked at me and said..

"Dad that is isn't fair, everyone should pay in the same amount..." 

I then explained that Obama will increase my percentage if he is elected. He replied with "I hope he doesn't get elected dad, that will be bad for this country." That put a nice big smile on my face. He's 8 and he gets it.


----------



## kwflatbed

OBAMA CONGRATULATES MCCAIN

*PRIMARY FLASHBACK: Obama makes a one-fingered gesture while speaking of Hillary Clinton...*

*Palin Unleashes New Attack Against Obama On Coal...*

*Audio: Obama Tells Paper He Will Bankrupt Coal Industry...*

*VIDEO...*

*Official calls comments 'unbelievable'...*

*President of Ohio Coal Association Says 'Disaster'...*

*Prepare for chaos; Electoral system warned it 'can't cope'...*

*Obama described as prophet Moses by bishop...*

*AUDIO: Obama Vows To Create 'Civilian National Security Force'...*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Dead Voters in Cleveland

*(Cleveland, Ohio) According to a report by NewNet5.com, dead people are voting in Cuyahoga County. Kind of spooky, eh? 
Among the thousands of graves at Highland Park Cemetery, one modest tombstone stands out.

Alex Holmes Sr. has been at rest in that cemetery for 15 years. But recent election records show he cast a ballot in this year's primary.

And our 5 On Your Side investigation found a home on Cleveland's east side listed as Holmes' address.

Jeremy Moore, Holmes' grandson, was stunned.

"He's deceased. Deceased since 1993," Moore said.

And it doesn't appear to be a name mix-up.

Records reveal Alex Holmes Jr. -- who is still alive -- voted in the same election as his deceased father.

Cuyahoga County Elections Director Jane Platten said she'll look in to it.​Previously, investigators found 13,000 dead voters registered in Cuyahoga County and more than two dozen cast ballots. Elections officials said that dead people would be removed from the rolls.

Nevertheless, investigators have found thousands more dead voters on the rolls with their ballots still being cast from the grave.

H/T Patrick Poole

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Previously, investigators found 13,000 dead voters registered in Cuyahoga County and more than two dozen cast ballots. Elections officials said that dead people would be removed from the rolls.
> 
> Nevertheless, investigators have found thousands more dead voters on the rolls with their ballots still being cast from the grave.
> 
> H/T Patrick Poole
> 
> http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


Well with BRAIN-dead people voting for Obama, these stiffs should blend right in.


----------



## CJIS

I got may bags backed for a 4 year vacation. Anyone have any good destinations I could go to?


----------



## KozmoKramer

I hear ya CJIS, unfortunately the rest of the world is either socialist, theocratic or dictatorial. I don't know where we could go...
Although Swedish and Danish women are a banquet for the eyes...
See ya in Stockholm bro....


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> I hear ya CJIS, unfortunately the rest of the world is either socialist, theocratic or dictatorial. I don't know where we could go...
> Although Swedish and Danish women are a banquet for the eyes...
> See ya in Stockholm bro....


Maybe we can get a group rate BK.


----------



## Hawgcop15

Use your brain!!.......Vote McCain!!!!!! :vcop:


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## 7costanza

Anyone have any predictions...


----------



## Andy0921

7costanza said:


> Anyone have any predictions...


----------



## Johnny Law




----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Anyone have any predictions...


I say McCain pulls it out.


----------



## KozmoKramer

From your mouth to God's ear brother.....


----------



## Tuna

KozmoKramer said:


> I hear ya CJIS, unfortunately the rest of the world is either socialist, theocratic or dictatorial. I don't know where we could go...
> Although Swedish and Danish women are a banquet for the eyes...
> See ya in Stockholm bro....


Koz, can I jump on board with you guys? I getting real shakey about this election.


----------



## Andy0921

Delta784 said:


> I say McCain pulls it out.


I sure hope you're right.


----------



## 7costanza

*Obama wins in earliest vote:up_yours:*



IM AP - Bob Marville of Manchester and his daughter Leah, 6, check out the voting booths set up for the first &#8230;

DIXVILLE NOTCH, N.H. - Barack Obama came up a big winner in the presidential race in Dixville Notch and Hart's Location, N.H., where tradition of having the first Election Day ballots tallied lives on.
Democrat Obama defeated Republican John McCain by a count of 15 to 6 in Dixville Notch, where a loud whoop accompanied the announcement. The town of Hart's Location reported 17 votes for Obama, 10 for McCain and two for write-in Ron Paul. Independent Ralph Nader was on both towns' ballots but got no votes.
The first Dixville Notch voter, following tradition established in 1948, was picked ahead of the midnight voting and the rest of the town's 21 registered voters followed suit in Tuesday's first minutes.
Town Clerk Rick Erwin said the northern New Hampshire town is proud of its tradition, but added that the most important thing is that the turnout represents a 100 percent vote.
President Bush won the votes in Dixville Notch and Hart's Location in 2004 on the way to his re-election.


----------



## SinePari

I'm voting for McCain...but telling hot college chicks I voted for Obama.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## 7costanza

What day are you going to close this thread.....Ive had it...


----------



## kwflatbed

The thread will close when the results are offical

*Patrick will head to Chicago festivities*

*BOSTON- *Gov. Deval L. Patrick will be in Chicago tonight for what he hopes is Barack Obama's victory party.

The Massachusetts Democrat plans to vote this morning in Milton. Then he's making a midday stop at a massive Obama phone bank near South Station.

Then, his political committee says, he's traveling to his native Chicago to attend Obama's election-night festivities in Grant Park.

Patrick has denied any interest in serving in an Obama administration and last week vowed to seek re-election in 2010.

*- The Associated Press*


----------



## kwflatbed

*He is laughing at all of us*


*







*


----------



## sgthoskins

RE: DEVAL

He doesn't care. *IF* the Messiah wins Deval will be gone to Washington and that other idiot will be in charge.









"You're in good hands..."


----------



## Andy0921

> The thread will close when the results are offical


Will we start a new thread to bitch about Obama?


----------



## KozmoKramer

Andy0921 said:


> Will we start a new thread to bitch about Obama?


Rhetorical question I'm sure Andrew...

WTG Dinksville Notch!


----------



## sgthoskins

It's 11am and CNN hasn't started claiming a landslide victory for Obama and telling the conservatives not to bother since it's already over???


----------



## kwflatbed

*VIDEO: HILLARY POLITICKING INSIDE NY POLLING AREA, 5 FEET FROM BOOTHS...*

*TOLEDO, OHIO POLICE ISSUED RIOT GEAR...*

*VA VOTERS FACE WET BALLOTS... *

*REPUBLICAN ELECTION BOARD WORKERS THROWN OUT IN PHILLY...*

*MCCAIN SUES OVER MILITARY BALLOTS...*

*Report clears Palin in 'Troopergate'...*

*Obama family in Kenya slaughters bulls, sheep, goats and chickens at 'victory party'... *


*From A Chicago cops blog*
*







*
http://www.shavedlongcock.blogspot.com/



Major Voting Problems In Cambridge








People wait to vote in Cambridge Tuesday morning. 
WBZ

CAMBRIDGE (WBZ) ― There were major voting problems in Cambridge Tuesday morning.

Several voters waited in line only to find out their names weren't on the official voting list.

Only one registered voter was listed per address, leaving out thousands of others, according to the mayor's office.

Those whose names who were not on the list were told to fill out provisional ballots.

Secretary of State *Bill Galvin* told WBZ there was a "printing issue" that has now been resolved. New, corrected lists were printed and sent out.

"It was Cambridge's error at the city level, where they printed the old list," he said.

Galvin assured everyone that the provisional ballots will be counted. He added that voters who filled them out do not need to go back to the polls. They can verify their vote with his office or the city, if necessary.

"Unfortunately there was an incomplete voter list earlier this morning, but as soon as this was realized, a correction was made and a new list was immediately distributed to all polling locations," Ini Tomeu, Cambridge's Public Informaton Officer, said in an email to WBZ.

"In the interim, a process was established where residents not on the list were still able to vote by provisional ballot. Of course, we deeply regret any inconvenience this caused voters."

Voter Janet Curtis explained her frustration in an email to WBZ:

*"The City sent old registration rosters to the precinct. Several people's names were not on the list. I had voted at this precinct previously and this time, my name was not on the list and as a result, I had to submit a provsional ballot. It was so disappointing. On such an extraordinary day and certainly the most important election in decades - how could the city screw this up for people? They say the votes will count but there is nothing like the feeling of sliding your ballot into the scanner to be counted. Additionally, because so many people had to use provisional ballots, this added to the long wait..."*

_*http://wbztv.com/local/cambridge.voting.problems.2.855980.html*_


----------



## sgthoskins

> "In the interim, a process was established where residents not on the list were still able to vote by provisional ballot. Of course, we deeply regret any inconvenience this caused voters."


I bet the list wasn't cross checked after the new one was printed....


----------



## Inspector

*ELECTION* 

*An email from **Ireland** to all of their brethren in the States...a point to ponder despite your political affiliation: **

'We, in **Ireland** can't figure out why you people are even bothering to hold an election in the **United States** ! **

On one side, you had a pants wearing female lawyer, married to another lawyer who can't seem to keep his pants on, who just lost a long and heated primary against a lawyer, who goes to the wrong church, who is married to yet another lawyer, who doesn't even like the country her husband wants to run !

Now...on the other side, you have a nice old war hero whose name starts with the appropriate 'Mc' terminology, married to a good looking woman who owns a beer distributorship! *

*Lads, what in God's name are ya thinkin?*


----------



## CJIS

*Black Pathers intimidating voters in Philadelphia [URL="http://digg.com/lbv.php?id=9362369&ord=7"]watch! *

*VIDEO* - _youtube.com -_ (US Elections 2008) made popular 1 hr 19 min ago


----------



## Guest

Is Mass the only place with Police officers on duty at polling places to keep order and safety?


----------



## sgthoskins

CJIS said:


> *Black Pathers intimidating voters in Philadelphia [URL="http://digg.com/lbv.php?id=9362369&ord=7"]watch! *
> 
> *VIDEO* - _youtube.com -_ (US Elections 2008) made popular 1 hr 19 min ago


Well Obama did say "Get in their faces..."


----------



## kwflatbed

Dennis And Callahan Told To "Knock It Off"

BOSTON (WBZ) ― Secretary of State *William Galvin's office* sent an e-mail to *WEEI-AM* talk show hosts John Dennis and Gerry Callahan Tuesday.

He warned them to "knock it off" after complaints the conservative hosts joked the election had been postponed and Democrats should vote Wednesday.

There has been no comment from the hosts or the station's programming director.

How was the voting in your city or town?


----------



## Guest

OCKS said:


> Is Mass the only place with Police officers on duty at polling places to keep order and safety?


The other states have flagmen.


----------



## sgthoskins

kwflatbed said:


> Dennis And Callahan Told To "Knock It Off"
> 
> BOSTON (WBZ) ― Secretary of State *William Galvin's office* sent an e-mail to *WEEI-AM* talk show hosts John Dennis and Gerry Callahan Tuesday.
> 
> He warned them to "knock it off" after complaints the conservative hosts joked the election had been postponed and Democrats should vote Wednesday.
> 
> There has been no comment from the hosts or the station's programming director.
> 
> How was the voting in your city or town?


Of course he did. The average liberal voter has gone through a frontal lobotomy. Honestly, is this Communist China now? Anyone who doesn't know that today is the day shouldn't be voting. Beside Sec. Galvin is a complete douche bag and should just keep his corrupt cock holster shut.


----------



## KozmoKramer




----------



## dcs2244

sgthoskins said:


> Of course he did. The average liberal voter has gone through a frontal lobotomy. Honestly, is this Communist China now? Anyone who doesn't know that today is the day shouldn't be voting. Beside Sec. Galvin is a complete douche bag and should just keep his corrupt cock holster shut.


Dude, have you been hangin' over at Misha's place? C-C-H...I love it!

In any event, Dennis and Callahan were joking about a fake 'official' letter that had been sent around PA stating that because of the "expected large turnout for this election, Republicans and Independents should report to vote Tuesday, and Democrats should report to the polls on Wednesday..." 

Galvin's a tool.:baby21:

CLUE: It was a JOKE, Bill (of course, liberals have no sense of humor...they're too busy not complying with federal election laws concerning military absentee ballots...)


----------



## jettsixx




----------



## SinePari

Deval probably gets the AG spot, Kerry gets the Sec of State, and Deval gets to APPOINT some moron to the US Senate to fill Kerry's seat for another 6 years. Wonderful!


----------



## dcs2244

Jett, that's funny...in a dkos/huffpo/DU kinda way. Let's give the guy the benefit of a doubt (apparently everyone else did). As far as I'm concerned, he has a clean slate starting January 20...lets see what he actually does.

Having said that, I'll hope for the best but I expect the worst. The guy was a red diaper baby and his role models have been ardent communists. The one saving fact in all this is that the economy sucks and there is no money to pay for his programs...but that never stopped the democrats before! Too, he's from Chicago. We can always hope that he'll choose economists from the Chicago School to advise him. I won't hold my breath, however.:baby21:

In any event, congratulations and good luck President-elect Obama.


----------



## kwflatbed

This thread is officaly closed


----------

